# Knitting Tea Party, August 16th/15th, 2014, from Auckland, New Zealand, with Lurker 2.



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Knitting Tea Party: Saturday 16th/Friday 15th August, 2014, from Auckland New Zealand, with Lurker 2.

Dear folks, I am filling in for Sam today- to give him the break he needs, before his holiday in Seattle. As you can see in the heading it is already Saturday in New Zealand, I will be posting this around 9am., Saturday, my time- aiming for 5 pm., American EDT. 
As I type this it is 10-30 pm., Friday 15th. The late evening news is being broadcast, and Ringo and I are in the front room. There is the usual diet of murder and other mayhem- sometimes I wonder why I bother! We are having a further icy blast from the Antarctic, Winter has not lessened its grip yet. 
Sam will actually still be around this week- he does not leave until the 23rd, I think it is, but we wanted to give him a good long rest. 
Next week it will be KateB at the helm, from Largs in Scotland, and the last two weeks will be hosted by Darowil (Margaret) from Adelaide, Australia.
Tonight I thought I might concentrate on Curries, but then I started looking through my Cookery Library, and realised I wanted to share much more than just my favourite curries! 
Down here we use the metric system, sometimes cup measures based on a 250ml cup. Oven temperatures are also given in metric (Celsius) , and rather than converting them myself I will leave that up to you to post me, if you have got stuck, or have not figured out the metric to American conversion that is available online.
I have been resting for a while- and the day has now rolled over to Saturday, only Tonga and Samoa will be with me, because not even Nicho (Denise) or Bettyirene in Sydney have got to Saturday yet! It reads 12-50 am.,!
Also rather than the screeds of recipes that Sam has been scanning for us lately- I am going to give you the sort of menu I would prepare were you to be coming to my house for a special meal. 
The obvious starting point is an appetiser. (Hors doeuvres)
In New Zealand our climate is very similar to parts of Italy, and consequently Italian food is very popular in European immigrants homes. So I would have a large platter with olives, sundried tomato, ciabatta and focaccia breads (home-made) and the following:
Wafer thin Parmigiano Wafers

250g Parmesan (Parmigiano Reggiano)
Grate the cheese coarsely on a box grater. Put small mounds of cheese on a baking tray, lined with a Teflon sheet or Baking Paper (cook six at a time) Cook for 4 -5 minutes in an oven pre-heated to 210C , or until the cheese has melted and is lightly golden. Do NOT over cook. Leave the wafers for 30 -40 seconds to settle, then lift them off with a knife, curling them as you do, they will go their own way to some extent, forming interesting shapes, but the idea is to make a shape, into which you can put other ingredients. Cool the wafers on a rack, then store in an airtight container (they can be made several hours ahead) . Fill them with one of the following- a small cube of fresh juicy pear, a scoop of pepper jelly, or quince jelly, a small curl of prosciutto.
From _viva litalia_ by Julie Biuso (an NZer married to an Italian)

Entrée:

Spinach Torte
500g (large bunch) Spinach, trimmed and washed well
250g (1 well-packed cup) Italian rice (such as Arborio)
Salt
Butter
3 Tblspns olive oil
1 large onion , Finely chopped
1 large clove garlic, crushed
Freshly ground black pepper to taste
Freshly grated nutmeg
4 eggs, lightly beaten
1 tspn finely chopped Sage, (or a few pinches dried sage)

Wilt spinach in a little water, in a large pan.
Drain, until all water has been removed. Then chop with a knife. Bring a saucepan of water to the boil and cook rice for 10 minutes, drain and return to the rinsed and dried pan. Stir in a large knob of butter. 
Cook onion gently in the olive oil, until lightly golden. Add the garlic and cook 1 more minute. Tip this mixture into the rice. Grind over plenty of Black pepper and Nutmeg, and add ½ tspn Salt. Pour in the eggs, and add Spinach, Sage and most of the parmesan Cheese.
With a large fork blend the mixture together, then turn into a prepared loose bottomed cake tin 20 cm diameter. This should be lined with baking paper or blanched spinach leaves. Drizzle the surface with a little melted butter. Sprinkle the rest of the cheese over the top. 
Bake at 200 degrees C, for about 25 minutes, or until the top is crisp. Rest for 5 minutes then loosen the sides from the tin, invert and remove the base, and the paper, if used. 
Serve hot or warm 
6 -8 servings.

From the same book of receipts. (above)

Now to a totally different part of the world, a curry I made just this last week with my chicken thighs I managed to afford!

Thai Chicken Curry

1 onion
2 cloves Garlic
6 skinned and boned Chicken Thighs
1 ****** lime leaf (I had none so just omitted it)
2 Tblspns green curry paste
1 Tbspn minced ginger
1 Tbspn Thai Fish Sauce
400 g can coconut milk
¼ cup torn basil leaves (again I had to omit this )

Peel onion and chop, Crush peel and chop garlic. Remove and discard any skin and fat from chicken. If large, cut in half. Bend lime leaf in several places to extract flavour. Place all but the basil leaves in a slow cooker. Cover and cook on low for 6 to 8 hours. Stir half way through cooking, if possible. 
When ready to serve mix in torn basil leaves.
Serves 4.

From _best recipes for crockpots and slow cookers_

Robyn Martin

Pasta alAlfredo

250g -300g fresh pasta (or dried) preferably fettuccine
2 -3 Tbspns butter
¼ cup cream
¼ cup grated Parmesan
Freshly ground Black Pepper
Extra parmesan to serve
Optional Extras
Pesto or chopped fresh herbs
Strips of sundried tomato or halved Cherry Tomatoes
A little crumbled blue cheese.

Cook the pasta in plenty of salted, boiling water, about 6 minutes when using fresh pasta. Assemble sauce ingredients.
Drain the pasta, then add the butter and toss through. Pour in the cream and sprinkle the parmesan over, then stir. Allow to stand for a minute or so, stir again and serve.
Serves 2  3

Note: for _Pasta Primavera_, add 1- 2 cups lightly cooked vegetables, preferably spring vegetables such as: asparagus, baby peas, baby carrots, zucchini, or broccoli florets.

from _The Ultimate Vegetarian Collection_ Alison & Simon Holst

To make Pasta:

100g hard flour, 00 or bread-baking flour
100g semolina flour
2 eggs (I use size 7- dont know your equivalent!)

Traditionally made on a wooden board by piling the flours then making a well, breaking the eggs in and mixing, first with a fork, to break the eggs, then with your finger tips, till all combined. Knead to form a thick paste, then wrap in cling film, to prevent drying, and rest 1 hour (this is important).
Alternatively you can make it in a cake mixer, but it still must rest 1 hour. Knead for 4- 5 minutes.

Divide dough into 4, roll a little so it will go into Pasta roller machine, roll to thinnest setting, then put through Tagliatelle cutter. Allow to dry for ten minutes. And cook as given above.

From _Italia_ Jo Seagar

Not sure what part of the world this one originates from- bears similarities to the French Dauphinois.

Scalloped Potatoes

600 g medium all purpose or floury potatoes
1 -2 cloves garlic
1 large onion
1 tspn salt
Pepper to taste
1  1 ½ cups milk
About 100 g cheese of your choice.
Scrub potatoes, and slice finely (a mandolin is ideal for this )
Arrange half in the bottom of an oven proof dish that you can cover. Place onion rings in a layer and add garlic, crushed.
Place remaining potato slices carefully on top. Sprinkle with the salt. Pour milk over. Then grate cheese on top. Cover dish. Bake at 200 C ½ an hour then remove cover and continue baking a further half hour- checking that it does not get too brown. 
Serves 4.
This is my own recipe.

Dessert

Unlike Sam I dont have a sweet tooth, nor am I especially fond of Peanut Butter- never had it until I was 10 years old, and living in New Zealand. But two favourite puddings that I think go well together are 
Lemon Sago
And homemade icecream.

Lemon Sago 
as I have been making it lately not sure exactly how many servings- I know I eat it too quickly.
12 cups water bring to the boil, and stir in carefully:
2 ½ cups sago. When thickened add
Two large Tablespoons of Golden Syrup
¼ cup raw sugar 
Cool, add the zest of at least 6 lemons, and their juice- mix well.

Making it this way conserves the vitamin C in the lemons, which rapidly degrades if heated above 60 degrees Celsius (boiling point is 100 degrees)

Home-made Ice-cream

½ cup water
½ cup sugar
½ cup honey
2 vanilla pods split
4 egg yolks
225g cream, whipped
225g natural, unsweetened yoghurt

Place water, sugar, honey, and split vanilla pods in a saucepan and heat to 120 degrees C. Take off the heat and run cold water over base of saucepan to cool. Discard vanilla pods (it may be possible to re-use these) and set syrup aside. 
Beat egg yolks till thick
Pour syrup over egg yolks, and beat until cool. Fold in whipped cream and yoghurt. 
Pour ice cream mixture to a snap lock container and freeze over-night.
6 servings.

Alternate sauce, if not serving with the Lemon Sago

6 ripe plums
20 ripe cherries, pitted
½ cup water
1 Tbspn honey

Place all ingredients in a heavy based pan. Bring to a simmer. Continue simmering until the liquid is reduced.
Transfer to a blender and blitz until smooth
Serve over the Ice-cream.

From : _The Food Truck Cookbook_
Michael Van de Elzen.

Lastly as this is after all a Knitting Tea Party this free down load came in my emails this morning:
Gentle Waves bag: I chose to include it knowing Sams fondness for the short row technique!
From the email that I got last night from *Knitting Daily*.

The photograph for this will have to come, AFTER I have opened the topic- I am a bit early- but I would like to get started, and then make my breakfast!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Spinach torte would suit me just fine! Wonderful recipes and opening, and happy Saturday to you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a nice surprise and thank you Julie for filling in for Sam. I too like the Spinach torte. Also love the gentle waves bag. Is there a pattern available for it or did I just miss seeing it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Starting out the new tea party with final dinner notice for the Ohio KAP attendees* please check your email.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Knitting Tea Party: Saturday 16th/Friday 15th August, 2014, from Auckland New Zealand, with Lurker 2.
> 
> Lastly as this is after all a Knitting Tea Party this free down load came in my emails this morning:
> Gentle Waves bag: I chose to include it knowing Sams fondness for the short row technique!
> ...


Julie great minds think alike! I had just downloaded the pattern for the Gentle Waves Bag about 3 hours ago.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Julie, This is a lovely opening. I have been wishing for a recipe for what we call Green Curry Chicken and now you have given me one. Thank you! Your photographs are a very nice accompaniment (and of course the recent one of your DH was a real treasure). In fact, I enjoy everyones pictures. It always gives me a start to read about the cold air from the Antarctic.here, of course, we hear about weather from the Arctic. We are actually having some delightful weather heresunny, warm but not too hot, low humiditywhat a friend of mine who lived in California calls San Diego weather. Wonderful gardening weather. I have a little worry that a cool summer may be an omen of another bitterly cold winterbut hopefully not


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a nice surprise and thank you Julie for filling in for Sam. I too like the Spinach torte. Also love the gentle waves bag. Is there a pattern available for it or did I just miss seeing it?


Here is the link Gwen.

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/126661.aspx?a=ke140815&mid=576619&rid=1848117


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Julie, so happy to join in on another KTP. Your recipes sound delicious and the gentle waves bag looks like a fun knit. I am running upstairs to the laundry room but I will be back in a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a nice surprise and thank you Julie for filling in for Sam. I too like the Spinach torte. Also love the gentle waves bag. Is there a pattern available for it or did I just miss seeing it?


I have added it to the posting- but maybe best if I copy it and post it to you, snail mail!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Knitting Tea Party: Saturday 16th/Friday 15th August, 2014, from Auckland New Zealand, with Lurker 2.
> 
> Dear folks, I am filling in for Sam today- to give him the break he needs, before his holiday in Seattle. As you can see in the heading it is already Saturday in New Zealand, I will be posting this around 9am., Saturday, my time- aiming for 5 pm., American EDT.
> As I type this it is 10-30 pm., Friday 15th. The late evening news is being broadcast, and Ringo and I are in the front room. There is the usual diet of murder and other mayhem- sometimes I wonder why I bother! We are having a further icy blast from the Antarctic, Winter has not lessened its grip yet.
> ...




Thank you, Julie, for taking over and giving Sam break to prepare for his trip.
A wonderful variety of recipes. And the bag looks interesting.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am just off to bed so I will have a proper look at the recipes tomorow. Thank you for all your hard work. I must admit the spinach torte does look good. The gentle waves bag is pretty :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks,Julie. You always come through for us!

The recipes all seem great - will try quite a few of them.

I, too, had downloaded that pattern for the bag...it really looks like an interesting knit.

I was just puttering today and knitted up a little kitty that was the kit that came in Knitting Today (which is the magazine and small gift in each issue that Caren and Jamie brought to the White Elephant last year). I find unopened ones on eBay from time to time for far less than I can get them by subscription, etc. I'll take a photo of the Camouflage Kitty when I have my iPhone back or camera back from the fishing trip. I decided he needed to be a "dude" kitty so made a bandana for him to wear.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Last load is in the dryer and the load I went up to get is folded and ready to put away now.

So I thought I would post some of the pics I have of the mold in Gages room. I have some from before the landlords and other people came to have a look.

I felt that the landlord and property manager were not doing their jobs properly or professionally so I called the health department. I am seeing some progress but very slowly.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here are some of the pics I took before they came to look at the issue. Landlords don't know I have these pics. Good for me cuz they wiped all the mold off of everything in Gages room(furniture) last time they were here.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here are some of the pics I took before they came to look at the issue. Landlords don't know I have these pics. Good for me cuz they wiped all the mold off of everything in Gages room(furniture) last time they were here.


This is horrible! But good thing you have pictures, you'll have them over a barrel.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The landlords and property manager are idiots. The health inspector said watch and see what happens now that they are involved. :thumbup:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

On that dessert recipe, because of how it is prepared, does this mean to use sago powder or flour? Or sago pearls? Thanks Elizabeth


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*UPDATE*

I have 47 of the 48 squares attached to one another for the first large afghan, I've been at it for most of the day since late morning.

By golly, I might actually get them all joined and finished off in time for nittergma to help me make lthe edgings--before time to leave for Sam's.
TTYL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gosh, Melody--that is horrible and I hope things do improve--have any of the other residents reported/said anything about mold?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great intro Julie, thanks! Some tasty sounding recipes there and I like the look of that bag too.
Joy - You're making great progress with the squares, but what a job you have given yourself! Has the poison ivy effect gone now? I do hope so.
Mel - That mould can't be healthy. I hope the landlord's made to do something about it soon, and not just wiping it away.
After 11pm here now so I'm going to get some sleep. See you all in the morning. Night, night.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Starting out the new tea party with final dinner notice for the Ohio KAP attendees* please check your email.


Good job, Gwennie. Should be great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> On that dessert recipe, because of how it is prepared, does this mean to use sago powder or flour? Or sago pearls? Thanks Elizabeth


I think it would be what you know as Sago pearls. They are quite tiny.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DITTO on all counts!


Sandy said:


> This is horrible! But good thing you have pictures, you'll have them over a barrel.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got this in an email and remembered someone (just don't remember who) had said they were thinking of knitting cowls for Christmas. Though you might be interested.

Guild \Annivsery Cowl knt
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/guild-anniversary-cowl
This pattern is available for free until August 17, 2014 - use the coupon code FREE.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow, Julie, recipes sound very good-- that parmesan crisps (not right name, can't remember, but know how to make them!!) are right up my alley! I would enjoy those and will try them. Oh, yeah, pix to go with recipes! Good job. But I got lost on the peanut butter reference-- I didn't notice PB in any recipe-- did I just miss it? TY

Mel, do hope the health people get your landlord to do better than just wiping it off-- at least they should be using bleach or something to KILL the mold and not just stir it around. Can the little brown chair be washed? Maybe it needs to be thrown out???


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great recipes, Julie will be trying some of them soon.
Thanks for doing this weeks KTP.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie...Thanks for the wonderful start to a new week. Thanks for sharing pictures of Fale with us. 

Gwen...Hoping that Brantley is doing better by now.

Cashmeregma....Praying diligently for the children who went to the petting zoo and got so sick. I wonder how many others have been impacted. My DS#1 said he had heard something about that news. So sad that a wonderful time could be so unhealthy.

Bonnie...Glad to have you back with us. 

Jamie....So glad you could join us this week. I was excited to see that you were going to be able to come to KAP again this year.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for a great opening, Julie. the parmesan biscuits /crisps sound good and quick and easy., and the little bag looks cute. It is good that Sam is having a rest so he can get ready for his trip. 
Joy, you are doing great with the squares, I feel a bit guilty that I am not there to help you join them. I know how long it takes to do that job, having done it several times.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandy said:


> This is horrible! But good thing you have pictures, you'll have them over a barrel.


Glad you called the Health Dept. Just wiping the mold off won't keep it from growing. Smart move...having the pictures!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> On that dessert recipe, because of how it is prepared, does this mean to use sago powder or flour? Or sago pearls? Thanks Elizabeth


Welcome to the Party! We're here all week. Please come and join us often.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

So many have been complimentary of my start this week- it would get tedious were I to try and reply to everyone, individually!- However- a huge thank you to Sorlenna for sorting out the link problem on last weeks KTP- I had two problems- the copy refused to do just that when I tried to copy the URL- and what shows up on Internet Explorer is not the full listing needed to make it active. And thank goodness Sam was at home when I called in desperation wondering if he could sort it out for me! as they say :all's well, that ends well!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great intro Julie, thanks! Some tasty sounding recipes there and I like the look of that bag too.
> Joy - You're making great progress with the squares, but what a job you have given yourself! Has the poison ivy effect gone now? I do hope so.
> Mel - That mould can't be healthy. I hope the landlord's made to do something about it soon, and not just wiping it away.
> After 11pm here now so I'm going to get some sleep. See you all in the morning. Night, night.


Friends of mine lives in an apartment that had mold. All the tentants were told they had to leave until it was dealt with. Also they were told that they must destroy everything that had mold. It is considered dangerous by our Health authority and The friends were out of their apartment for close to 6 weeks. So I would check with a physician to make sure the 3 of you are safe living in a moldy apartment. Shirley (good luck!!)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, hoping you will have a wonderful vacation. :thumbup: :thumbup: Will sure miss you but I know you have left KTP in good hands. Have a safe trip when you do leave and although you are busy preparing to leave please stop in and visit without all the responsibility.

Happy Flying.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> This is horrible! But good thing you have pictures, you'll have them over a barrel.


It's a wonder that he didn't become very sick. I have never seen anything so terrible and wonder how long it had been growing. I am very allergic to mold as are many people.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, thank you for helping Sam have a nice long break. Recipes look great and pictures too.

Glad the photo paper helped. Like the idea of having it put inside plastic. That will keep it nice much longer. Here we can get that done at office stores and if we lived closer, I have a machine that uses heat to seal it.

Moriah is doing better today but the others are sick and in pain. Brianna's 3 children are now sick and not sure how Hudson is doing as I haven't heard any more and as my sister is in with Moriah and Eric and Brianna are in with the other two, I don't want to call and chance waking a wee one up if per chance they were able to sleep and not feel the pain for that time.

Was able to buy my stove today. Thank goodness for that extended warranty as I got a free stove. Of course I loved the one I had and just wish they didn't make things so they don't last. Now if this one will just last a long time. I got 4 yrs. out of the other one. Should have a new stove by Monday or Tuesday.

Gagesmom/Melody, so glad you have photos to show what a problem you are having with the black mold. Really hope they have not exposed you to more by not putting you up in a hotel. Your health is so important and this must be so frustrating after all you went through to find a place to live. Pray this all works out for you. In Germany I tested allergic to black mold, but whether one is allergic to it or not, it is very harmful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Friends of mine lives in an apartment that had mold. All the tentants were told they had to leave until it was dealt with. Also they were told that they must destroy everything that had mold. It is considered dangerous by our Health authority and The friends were out of their apartment for close to 6 weeks. So I would check with a physician to make sure the 3 of you are safe living in a moldy apartment. Shirley (good luck!!)


Important information. I thought they would have to put them up in a hotel too. Checking with a doctor also important and I imagine he will report it to the health authorities. Just read an earlier post that seems to say the health inspector is involved.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> I have 47 of the 48 squares attached to one another for the first large afghan, I've been at it for most of the day since late morning.
> 
> ...


Great job Joy!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

You must be quite tired of joining squares and yet glad to see a possible end.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, thank you for helping Sam have a nice long break. Recipes look great and pictures too.
> 
> Glad the photo paper helped. Like the idea of having it put inside plastic. That will keep it nice much longer. Here we can get that done at office stores and if we lived closer, I have a machine that uses heat to seal it.
> 
> ...


Every body deserves a break- our Sam far more than any of us! He goes to so much trouble getting ready for us each week.
I am glad Moriah is improving, but will keep praying for the rest of the family.
I have patches of mold in this house- mostly on the ceiling, but nothing so bad as what Melody has got- I do so hope they can come to a suitable agreement over it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You've been so diligent in this .... they are wonders to be treasured always.



jheiens said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> I have 47 of the 48 squares attached to one another for the first large afghan, I've been at it for most of the day since late morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Everyone... I have an urgent request from Gwen, Brantely is back in the ER with red streaks going up his leg. I'm sure she has told you about his foot problem, it is getting worse it seems. She is asking for prayers for them both but especially for Mr. B. 

I love and miss you all so much, am doing my best to improve so that I will be with you at the KTP in October. 

Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers.. please Remember Brantely and Gwen in yours  she sounded so worried. 
Marianne


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> I have 47 of the 48 squares attached to one another for the first large afghan, I've been at it for most of the day since late morning.
> 
> ...


You sure bit off more than you chew with the squares- but well done on you for continuing with them.
How are you putting them together? You may have said once but now that I am doing the same thing I'm wondering how toput the squares together! Most that I have done have been crocheted so easy to join.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers being sent up for Brantley. This hasn't sounded good from the get go and he received such poor treatment when he first sought help. Hopefull, they'll pump him full of IV antibiotics which are stronger than any of the pills so that they can stop the infection in it's tracks. Any kind of infection is bad, but if it's blood poisoning (which is what I've always associates with streaks coming from a wound)...that can be very frightening. Hugs and more prayers.



Marianne818 said:


> Hey Everyone... I have an urgent request from Gwen, Brantely is back in the ER with red streaks going up his leg. I'm sure she has told you about his foot problem, it is getting worse it seems. She is asking for prayers for them both but especially for Mr. B.
> 
> I love and miss you all so much, am doing my best to improve so that I will be with you at the KTP in October.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Everyone... I have an urgent request from Gwen, Brantely is back in the ER with red streaks going up his leg. I'm sure she has told you about his foot problem, it is getting worse it seems. She is asking for prayers for them both but especially for Mr. B.
> 
> I love and miss you all so much, am doing my best to improve so that I will be with you at the KTP in October.
> 
> ...


Thats not good. Prayers going up. Sounds like he may end up being admitted to have IV antibiotics. Sound familiar Rookie? Hopefully Brantely won't have so stubborn a bug.
Good to hear from you Marianne on the occasions you get here. Just don't so too much in your efforts to get well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this in an email and remembered someone (just don't remember who) had said they were thinking of knitting cowls for Christmas. Though you might be interested.
> 
> Guild \Annivsery Cowl knt
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/guild-anniversary-cowl
> This pattern is available for free until August 17, 2014 - use the coupon code FREE.


Thanks Gwen- that was me and I have downloaded it.

You'll be at the ER right now- hope they get things going for Brantely.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

My goodness Gwennie our prayers for your continued strength and good health and for Brantleys recovery. I wish I were
there to assist if necessary. Hope the physicians are able to shut this down quickly. Please, please, please If anyone feels their care is careless or inadequate in a situation similar to this.DO NOT HESITATE TO QUESTION, REQUEST INFECTIOUS DISEASE CONTROL ON THE CASE AS WELL AS A 2ND OR EVEN 3RD OPINION. We all need to be proactive when it comes to such situations. It may be necessary to call Medical Carrier and mention a lawyer if nec. If not report to the medical ombudsman in your area. There should be no delay in the treatment of such conditions as it allows these conditions to spread to other areas or organs which
may not be simple to treat and follow-through whatever
aggressive treatment ensues. Marlark


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> On that dessert recipe, because of how it is prepared, does this mean to use sago powder or flour? Or sago pearls? Thanks Elizabeth


Welcome to the TP- don't think I've seen you here before.

The only way I know sago is what you must call the pearls as that is what sago looks like to me. It's interesting the differences you find between countries- sometimes it can be difficult to get an equivalent. Other times it just a different name.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Julie: I think Chrome has crashed here as well as Oracle will not allow me to pass a certain point. At first I tried to download as it was supposed to be officially from the website. Detected an area in C-Drive. Now I don't know how to proceed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Everyone... I have an urgent request from Gwen, Brantely is back in the ER with red streaks going up his leg. I'm sure she has told you about his foot problem, it is getting worse it seems. She is asking for prayers for them both but especially for Mr. B.
> 
> I love and miss you all so much, am doing my best to improve so that I will be with you at the KTP in October.
> 
> ...


More prayers coming their way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

A link here for converting any metric to imperial and vice versa. As my recipes will also be metric you will needing this in the next few weeks. But also good for knitting as can check up weights and yardage to convert them as well. And temperatures as well.
http://www.worldwidemetric.com/measurements.html


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers being said for Brantley and Gwen. Let's hope the I v antibiotics are effective quickly and that those responsible for his previous treatment held accountable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marlark said:


> Julie: I think Chrome has crashed here as well as Oracle will not allow me to pass a certain point. At first I tried to download as it was supposed to be officially from the website. Detected an area in C-Drive. Now I don't know how to proceed.


It is so frustrating- I am constantly having to log off to get the laptop to come out of Rigor Mortis. Was really concerned whether I would get all I had typed up, out there for you all!
I do hope you manage to find a solution!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Now to get ready to head off to the football.
I'm taking a knitting friend with me, she has never been to a football match over here (she came from Russia early last year so I told here she had to go to at least one game). This is the last home game and as it is where I was bought up and she has never beeen pout there we are leaving a bit early and I will show here significant points of chuldhood. Elizabeth is predominately a residential area so nothing much to show her other than things relevant to me.
I should take the camera- wouldn't have thought if it if I hadn't written this.
So I will see all later- for many it will be tomorrow.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Just finished the 40 or so pages from last week. I've had a busy week (yeah!) with lots of driving and little sleep. Seems l like all I do is drive and sleep. Although not at the same time. Ended up in Grand Rapids, MI this morning. After a nap and a walk with Lila, got a call to go to Battle Creek to pick up a load going to Marysville, OH, delivering on Monday. So was able to go home for the weekend. No knitting done since I 
last posted about the monkey I am doing. Hopefully a bit this weekend.

Thank you to all who have posted pics. So wonderful to see other parts of the world. Carole, those are the seeing turbine blafes. Saw several myself this week. My mom got to escort a few of them and I have be been to two of their plants, one on TX and the other in Iowa. Picked up next for to the one in TX and picked up tarps at the one in IA. Those went to Canada for transporting them by rail. They are huge. So are the piece they hook into. Saw one on the ground one time. 

Julie, thank you for starting the tea party. Great sounding recipes. Would love to cook them ask up but know that isn't happening. But nice to dream. 

Pateros to all who want and need them. Daralene, got your family and any others affected by ecoli from the petting farm. Gwen, got your DH, hope things start healing fast and all tests come out okay. Jack, Alan and tthe others whom I may have spaced out. As I read the post, I sent up good thoughts and prayers.

Sandy, glad you have your car back but sorry it has put a damper on your vaca. Hope things go better.

CRAFT is striking so I will close for now. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Prayers for Gwen and Brantlley.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> You sure bit off more than you chew with the squares- but well done on you for continuing with them.
> How are you putting them together? You may have said once but now that I am doing the same thing I'm wondering how toput the squares together! Most that I have done have been crocheted so easy to join.


Margaret, I don't feel as though I've got more than I can handle--but who knew we'd get this many even without the 10 or 12 who weren't able to follow through with their offers back last fall?

I am literally sewing them together with yarn and a large-eyed needle. It is much easier to try to make them lie flat when I can see how and where my stitch placement needs to be adjusted because of differences in stitch or square sizes. Of course, some are knitted and some are crocheted and it's not up to me to reject anyone's contributions.

Some of us had/have access to worsted and some had only DK weight yarns available. Since we don't all achieve the same tension or use the same sized needles, there are obvious variations; and, quite honestly, we don't all see and 8'' square as exactly the same dimensions. Some squares are quite a bit larger or smaller than others; some of us stitch loosely and others so tightly that passing a large, fairly blunt needle through a stitch takes a good deal of effort.

Having said all that, I must acknowledge that they are very attractive and made with so much love for each other that none deserve to be left out if there is any way at all that I can make them play nice together.

This morning I woke up, having just dreamed that I decided that a knitted-on I-cord edging would be just the right thing for each of the pieces. I quickly realized that I was out of my mind to even think that I would have time to accomplish that idea!!!

I might not ever feel that sorry for Gwen again and offer to take on this project but I now know that I'm glad that I didn't leave it to her to face 130 or so squares, by herself, along with the recent flurry of KAP plan conflicts. She'd have been in a home quickly with this coming on the heels of Brantley's medical emergencies.

Makes me so thankful for my calm, uneventful life out here in the tules (boonies for you city folk).

I'm working carefully to make certain that all the right surfaces are face-up but have abandoned any concept of top and bottom orientation for any squares which have a definite head/foot appearance. Some of them just simply will NOT fit together trying to achieve that aspect--so they are oriented all over the place.

Best wishes to you for your project.

Ohi Joy


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so frustrating- I am constantly having to log off to get the laptop to come out of Rigor Mortis. Was really concerned whether I would get all I had typed up, out there for you all!
> I do hope you manage to find a solution!


I began using Foxfire which eliminated the frame freeze.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Everyone... I have an urgent request from Gwen, Brantely is back in the ER with red streaks going up his leg. I'm sure she has told you about his foot problem, it is getting worse it seems. She is asking for prayers for them both but especially for Mr. B.
> 
> I love and miss you all so much, am doing my best to improve so that I will be with you at the KTP in October.
> 
> ...


OH NO healing thoughts and energy headed to them both. HUGS too 
good to see you, sorry it is under stressful circumstances.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, sounds like you have quite a job with all the squares. Your amazing patience is showing itself again.
I hope they can quickly find the right antibiotic for Brantley.

I sent the afternoon weeding in my garden in the sweltering heat, you would think I would lose some weight as it should lt in this heat. I found enough corn for supper, nothing better than corn on the cob.
Watching a program on CNN, Remembering Robin, so sad he is gone.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Everyone... I have an urgent request from Gwen, Brantely is back in the ER with red streaks going up his leg. I'm sure she has told you about his foot problem, it is getting worse it seems. She is asking for prayers for them both but especially for Mr. B.
> 
> I love and miss you all so much, am doing my best to improve so that I will be with you at the KTP in October.
> 
> ...


Healing energy on the way (and for you too!).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for hosting.
Gwen, healing energy your way for Brantley.
Joy, you are one strong lady to take on this task.
Saw The Gifter, or something like that! Not exactly an "up" movie, but interesting.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

We(Greg, Gage and I ) got back from the mall.
We went to Cinema 1 which is a movie store...we got another Scooby Doo movie but not the one we wanted as it doesn't come out til August 19th.

We also got 2 other movies for Gage. Greg found the original Planet of the Apes movie that I watched as kid.

But I found this one and am so happy. Always loved it, but now it seems to be even more special with his passing.

Then we went to Chapters and I got this book, I am curious is this the one you have Gwen?????



Prayers for Brantley and Gwen flying your way from Canada.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm hoping that it's the same as our tapioca?!



darowil said:


> Welcome to the TP- don't think I've seen you here before.
> 
> The only way I know sago is what you must call the pearls as that is what sago looks like to me. It's interesting the differences you find between countries- sometimes it can be difficult to get an equivalent. Other times it just a different name.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jheines you have been an angel doing those squares. I'll never be able to thank you enough.

I thank Marianne for posting that Brantley & I are back in the emergency room. Red streaks going up front & back of the foot. They have now determined that it quite probably was initially a spider bite of some kind (which is what we said to start with)but of course don't know what kind. They are giving him 2 different antibiotics by IV which should take about 2 hours. They've drawn a line around where it is red and will send him home. They said IF the red goes above the line to come back immediately otherwise they want to recheck him Sunday. If no better Sunday then they will admit him and start cutting away any necrotic tissue and hopefully be able to save his foot. Your prayers are greatly appreciated. His foot MUST be saved. I'm not even thinking of any other possible negative situations and refuse to accept anything but full recovery. I'm claiming it to heal quickly. Thanking God for what he is doing now to heal him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm hoping that it's the same as our tapioca?!


I think the difference is just how it is processed- here the Tapioca is large balls- about the size you would expect a pearl necklace to have. The one I used is about one and a half milimeters diameter.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd call that a nightmare to have an Icord border on each square...it would even be a daunting task to do the final external area...but I have a "knitting doll" that would do them lickety split.



jheiens said:


> Margaret, I don't feel as though I've got more than I can handle--but who knew we'd get this many even without the 10 or 12 who weren't able to follow through with their offers back last fall?
> 
> I am literally sewing them together with yarn and a large-eyed needle. It is much easier to try to make them lie flat when I can see how and where my stitch placement needs to be adjusted because of differences in stitch or square sizes. Of course, some are knitted and some are crocheted and it's not up to me to reject anyone's contributions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jheines you have been an angel going those squares. I'll never be able to thank you enough.
> 
> I thank Marianne for posting that Brantley & I are back in the emergency room. Red streaks going up front & back of the foot. They have now determined that it quite probably was initially a spider bite of some kind (which is what we said to start with)but of course don't know what kind. They are giving him 2 different antibiotics by IV which should take about 2 hours. They've drawn a line around where it is red and will send him home. They said IF the red goes above the line to come back immediately otherwise they want to recheck him Sunday. If no better Sunday then they will admit him and start cutting away any necrotic tissue and hopefully be able to save his foot. Your prayers are greatly appreciated. His foot MUST be saved. I'm not even thinking of any other possible negative situations and refuse to accept anything but full recovery. I'm claiming it to heal quickly. Thanking God for what he is doing now to heal him.


Oh my dear! Prayers continuing to come from down here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gagesmom that is the book used to make all the hats this past Christmas. Loved it!..


gagesmom said:


> We(Greg, Gage and I ) got back from the mall.
> We went to Cinema 1 which is a movie store...we got another Scooby Doo movie but not the one we wanted as it doesn't come out til August 19th.
> 
> We also got 2 other movies for Gage. Greg found the original Planet of the Apes movie that I watched as kid.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

GagesMom; I'm surprised that you'e still in the apt. and that the management hasn't made arrangements for you to move elsewhere while they cleaned up the mess. I don't think I'd want to go back if, as you say, they're idiots and probably won't do a good job of removing it all anyway. Please keep yourself and the family safe...this stuff is toxic.


gagesmom said:


> We(Greg, Gage and I ) got back from the mall.
> We went to Cinema 1 which is a movie store...we got another Scooby Doo movie but not the one we wanted as it doesn't come out til August 19th.
> 
> We also got 2 other movies for Gage. Greg found the original Planet of the Apes movie that I watched as kid.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto!


RookieRetiree said:


> GagesMom; I'm surprised that you'e still in the apt. and that the management hasn't made arrangements for you to move elsewhere while they cleaned up the mess. I don't think I'd want to go back if, as you say, they're idiots and probably won't do a good job of removing it all anyway. Please keep yourself and the family safe...this stuff is toxic.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> We(Greg, Gage and I ) got back from the mall.
> We went to Cinema 1 which is a movie store...we got another Scooby Doo movie but not the one we wanted as it doesn't come out til August 19th.
> 
> We also got 2 other movies for Gage. Greg found the original Planet of the Apes movie that I watched as kid.
> ...


Oh, good buys-- love the movie and the hat book looks so special I might have to see if I can find it!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

After the health dept got involved they suddenly have an apartment 2 buildings down from us on the 3rd floor. I am not interested. I want my money back that I have paid in rent from Feb to now. I also want the money back we have spent on vet bills and meds for Deuce.I want to get out of here and never look back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> After the health dept got involved they suddenly have an apartment 2 buildings down from us on the 3rd floor. I am not interested. I want my money back that I have paid in rent from Feb to now. I also want the money back we have spent on vet bills and meds for Deuce.I want to get out of here and never look back.


I guess moving this time, would not be as bad as it was when you had to leave the land. You have very good motivation to get out.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

here are the newest pics of my doggies....


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Glad you called the Health Dept. Just wiping the mold off won't keep it from growing. Smart move...having the pictures!
> Junek


You are so right on that, they better do something about all of that. 
Love the recipes will be trying a lot of those. The potatoes and spinach quiche for sure.
June those socks are the best I have ever seen. What wonderful work and love your pictures.
Julie great start. Marking my place all, now off to get some sleep.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jheines you have been an angel doing those squares. I'll never be able to thank you enough.
> 
> I thank Marianne for posting that Brantley & I are back in the emergency room. Red streaks going up front & back of the foot. They have now determined that it quite probably was initially a spider bite of some kind (which is what we said to start with)but of course don't know what kind. They are giving him 2 different antibiotics by IV which should take about 2 hours. They've drawn a line around where it is red and will send him home. They said IF the red goes above the line to come back immediately otherwise they want to recheck him Sunday. If no better Sunday then they will admit him and start cutting away any necrotic tissue and hopefully be able to save his foot. Your prayers are greatly appreciated. His foot MUST be saved. I'm not even thinking of any other possible negative situations and refuse to accept anything but full recovery. I'm claiming it to heal quickly. Thanking God for what he is doing now to heal him.


Praying right now, Gwen. Keep positive thoughts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We(Greg, Gage and I ) got back from the mall.
> We went to Cinema 1 which is a movie store...we got another Scooby Doo movie but not the one we wanted as it doesn't come out til August 19th.
> We also got 2 other movies for Gage. Greg found the original Planet of the Apes movie that I watched as kid.
> But I found this one and am so happy. Always loved it, but now it seems to be even more special with his passing.
> ...


The hat on the cover sure is cute, are the ones inside just as cute?
Your craft table is sure to sell out with all the cute things you've made.

Next Sat. Is our annual Blueberry Festival in town, a he farmers market, craft show, entertainment,show & shine etc. They close off all of main street & 3 blocks of the other cross street for all the vendors. It is really amazing to see so many in our little town. I just got a call to go & work at the church concession, they sell blueberry pie with ice cream & blueberry cheesecake. It is one of the big fundraisers for the church.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Scary situation, hopefully they've got the right antibiotic& you won't have t worry about them removing the necrotic tissue. Spider bites can definitey cause terrible infections. 


Gweniepooh said:


> Jheines you have been an angel doing those squares. I'll never be able to thank you enough.
> 
> I thank Marianne for posting that Brantley & I are back in the emergency room. Red streaks going up front & back of the foot. They have now determined that it quite probably was initially a spider bite of some kind (which is what we said to start with)but of course don't know what kind. They are giving him 2 different antibiotics by IV which should take about 2 hours. They've drawn a line around where it is red and will send him home. They said IF the red goes above the line to come back immediately otherwise they want to recheck him Sunday. If no better Sunday then they will admit him and start cutting away any necrotic tissue and hopefully be able to save his foot. Your prayers are greatly appreciated. His foot MUST be saved. I'm not even thinking of any other possible negative situations and refuse to accept anything but full recovery. I'm claiming it to heal quickly. Thanking God for what he is doing now to heal him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are some of the hats I made last Christmas from the book Gagesmom posted.


Bonnie7591 said:


> The hat on the cover sure is cute, are the ones inside just as cute?
> Your craft table is sure to sell out with all the cute things you've made.
> 
> Next Sat. Is our annual Blueberry Festival in town, a he farmers market, craft show, entertainment,show & shine etc. They close off all of main street & 3 blocks of the other cross street for all the vendors. It is really amazing to see so many in our little town. I just got a call to go & work at the church concession, they sell blueberry pie with ice cream & blueberry cheesecake. It is one of the big fundraisers for the church.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hope my hats look as good as your Gwen.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jheines you have been an angel doing those squares. I'll never be able to thank you enough.
> 
> I thank Marianne for posting that Brantley & I are back in the emergency room. Red streaks going up front & back of the foot. They have now determined that it quite probably was initially a spider bite of some kind (which is what we said to start with)but of course don't know what kind. They are giving him 2 different antibiotics by IV which should take about 2 hours. They've drawn a line around where it is red and will send him home. They said IF the red goes above the line to come back immediately otherwise they want to recheck him Sunday. If no better Sunday then they will admit him and start cutting away any necrotic tissue and hopefully be able to save his foot. Your prayers are greatly appreciated. His foot MUST be saved. I'm not even thinking of any other possible negative situations and refuse to accept anything but full recovery. I'm claiming it to heal quickly. Thanking God for what he is doing now to heal him.


Prayers will continue. This is a very scary situation. I am thinking that he may have been bitten by a brown recluse spider. We had a patient who had that happen and it took a long time for that to heal after the necrotic area had been debrided. Keep after your doctors to be proactive..they must stay continually on top of this situation, as well you know, and you are his advocate. One of our KTPers told of wearing a red hat and telling the doctors that they were to see the red hat and always talk with her and keep her informed. Perhaps it is time for you to get a red hat.

Julie, I loved all the recipes, especially the scalloped potatoes. Mother used to make them for us as kids and we loved them. She was expected to bring them to all the church potluck dinners. Sadly, I've never gotten them right as mine always have the milk curdle. I shall try Julie's recipe and hope for success. Prayers and comforting thoughts for all who are suffering.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure they will surpass my efforts Melody. Your knitting is always so nicely done.


gagesmom said:


> Hope my hats look as good as your Gwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When we first came in we told them we were concerned he might have been bitten by a brown recluse spider because having just been hiking in an area that they are plentiful. Did they listen? Noooooooo....must say they sure are working hard right now as trying to explain how everything was "done correctly" la-da-da-da-da...trying to be good at covering their a** right now. I am so pissed.



flyty1n said:


> Prayers will continue. This is a very scary situation. I am thinking that he may have been bitten by a brown recluse spider. We had a patient who had that happen and it took a long time for that to heal after the necrotic area had been debrided. Keep after your doctors to be proactive..they must stay continually on top of this situation, as well you know, and you are his advocate. One of our KTPers told of wearing a red hat and telling the doctors that they were to see the red hat and always talk with her and keep her informed. Perhaps it is time for you to get a red hat.
> 
> Julie, I loved all the recipes, especially the scalloped potatoes. Mother used to make them for us as kids and we loved them. She was expected to bring them to all the church potluck dinners. Sadly, I've never gotten them right as mine always have the milk curdle. I shall try Julie's recipe and hope for success. Prayers and comforting thoughts for all who are suffering.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are some of the hats I made last Christmas from the book Gagesmom posted.


Great hats, Gwen


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have always made scalloped potatoes with mushroom soup, never had them curdle. I just fill my 2 qt casserole with sliced potatoes & a little onion, then add a can of mushroom soup that has been mixed with a can of milk & a little seasoning salt & bake for about 90 minutes at 350



flyty1n said:


> Prayers will continue. This is a very scary situation. I am thinking that he may have been bitten by a brown recluse spider. We had a patient who had that happen and it took a long time for that to heal after the necrotic area had been debrided. Keep after your doctors to be proactive..they must stay continually on top of this situation, as well you know, and you are his advocate. One of our KTPers told of wearing a red hat and telling the doctors that they were to see the red hat and always talk with her and keep her informed. Perhaps it is time for you to get a red hat.
> 
> Julie, I loved all the recipes, especially the scalloped potatoes. Mother used to make them for us as kids and we loved them. She was expected to bring them to all the church potluck dinners. Sadly, I've never gotten them right as mine always have the milk curdle. I shall try Julie's recipe and hope for success. Prayers and comforting thoughts for all who are suffering.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marking my place will try to catch up tomorrow!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Checking in - just so I can get notices. Gwen I am sending good thoughts to Brantley and anyone else who needs them. Nice job Julie! Luv- AZ


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just checking in to see if there were any updates before I turn the lights off for bedtime. 

Keeping all my Sisters and Brothers in my thoughts and always in my prayers.. 

Sweet dreams/have a great day, evening.. 
(I am always confused about time zones.. ROFL :shock: ) :roll: 

Love ya all bunches,
Marianne


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Everyone... I have an urgent request from Gwen, Brantely is back in the ER with red streaks going up his leg. I'm sure she has told you about his foot problem, it is getting worse it seems. She is asking for prayers for them both but especially for Mr. B.
> 
> I love and miss you all so much, am doing my best to improve so that I will be with you at the KTP in October.
> 
> ...


Prayers are on the way!

We miss you too Marianne. Do follow Dr.'s orders so you can go to the KAP.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> I have 47 of the 48 squares attached to one another for the first large afghan, I've been at it for most of the day since late morning.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sandy said:


> This is horrible! But good thing you have pictures, you'll have them over a barrel.


I quite agree. It can't be healthy for Gage or you.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Checking in from London. First and foremost, sending positive thoughts and vibes for Brantley, baby Moriah and the others, and Melody and family. Of course, as we all do, I hold everyone here in my heart every day.

This is our last morning in London. We fly out this evening and will arrive in New York tomorrow after a layover in Iceland. Then on Tuesday, I'll fly home to Seattle and try to catch up with you all before next week's KTP starts. I think my first catch-up task will be to go back and copy off some of this week's great recipes. Good job, Julie!!

Looking forward to being back on "normal" time, where I can manage to stay oriented to our worldwide date and time differences. Love to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Ms. Tess had been ill and dislocated her shoulder. She has been reading along but can't type yet. She misses posting to us and will return as soon as she can type.

Healing Wishes coming your way Ms. Tess.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Everyone... I have an urgent request from Gwen, Brantely is back in the ER with red streaks going up his leg. I'm sure she has told you about his foot problem, it is getting worse it seems. She is asking for prayers for them both but especially for Mr. B.
> 
> I love and miss you all so much, am doing my best to improve so that I will be with you at the KTP in October.
> 
> ...


Oh No. I'm so sorry to hear this. Prayers on their way now. Thank you for letting us know dear friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

A Gwenie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now to get ready to head off to the football.
> I'm taking a knitting friend with me, she has never been to a football match over here (she came from Russia early last year so I told here she had to go to at least one game). This is the last home game and as it is where I was bought up and she has never beeen pout there we are leaving a bit early and I will show here significant points of chuldhood. Elizabeth is predominately a residential area so nothing much to show her other than things relevant to me.
> I should take the camera- wouldn't have thought if it if I hadn't written this.
> So I will see all later- for many it will be tomorrow.


Hope you had a wonderful time. Does your friend have any different knitting techniques from us?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jheines you have been an angel doing those squares. I'll never be able to thank you enough.
> 
> I thank Marianne for posting that Brantley & I are back in the emergency room. Red streaks going up front & back of the foot. They have now determined that it quite probably was initially a spider bite of some kind (which is what we said to start with)but of course don't know what kind. They are giving him 2 different antibiotics by IV which should take about 2 hours. They've drawn a line around where it is red and will send him home. They said IF the red goes above the line to come back immediately otherwise they want to recheck him Sunday. If no better Sunday then they will admit him and start cutting away any necrotic tissue and hopefully be able to save his foot. Your prayers are greatly appreciated. His foot MUST be saved. I'm not even thinking of any other possible negative situations and refuse to accept anything but full recovery. I'm claiming it to heal quickly. Thanking God for what he is doing now to heal him.


Oh Gwen what a terrible situation, especially as you went to the ER previously when they could have stopped this happening. Keeping you both in my thoughts and hoping the antibiotics will do the job. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Kathy. All prayers appreciated. 

Glad you are driving and "not" sleeping at the same time.

Prayers for you on the road too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> here are the newest pics of my doggies....


Wow, those pups are growing fast!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Ms. Tess had been ill and dislocated her shoulder. She has been reading along but can't type yet.
> 
> Healing Wishes coming your way Ms. Tess.


From me too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for hosting.
> Gwen, healing energy your way for Brantley.
> Joy, you are one strong lady to take on this task.
> Saw The Gifter, or something like that! Not exactly an "up" movie, but interesting.


We just saw that too. Agree in your summation. DH made an interesting comment that they forgot to include religion or spiritual quest in the Giving. Thought that was a good observation.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning from over the pond! A dull and showery day here today unfortunately. I need to get my butt into gear this morning (& it's 10am already and I'm on here! :roll: ) as DS#1 & DIL are coming around 4.30 and I have a meal to prepare..not even sure what I'm going to make, possibly throw together a chicken curry, but need to get to the supermarket first. Also have to clean up a bit too so I need to get off of this addictive site now! :shock: TTYAL.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jheines you have been an angel doing those squares. I'll never be able to thank you enough.
> 
> I thank Marianne for posting that Brantley & I are back in the emergency room. Red streaks going up front & back of the foot. They have now determined that it quite probably was initially a spider bite of some kind (which is what we said to start with)but of course don't know what kind. They are giving him 2 different antibiotics by IV which should take about 2 hours. They've drawn a line around where it is red and will send him home. They said IF the red goes above the line to come back immediately otherwise they want to recheck him Sunday. If no better Sunday then they will admit him and start cutting away any necrotic tissue and hopefully be able to save his foot. Your prayers are greatly appreciated. His foot MUST be saved. I'm not even thinking of any other possible negative situations and refuse to accept anything but full recovery. I'm claiming it to heal quickly. Thanking God for what he is doing now to heal him.


Gwen, just so sad to hear that this has gotten so bad. Prayers were already coming your way thanks to Marianne letting us know. Agreed. His foot MUST be saved.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thank you Julie for getting us started this week. I'm sure Sam is appreciative of your efforts so that he can get some rest before he travels. The spinach torte looks right up my street, will be trying that sometime next week.
I fell well behind last week, and although I managed to read most, did not have time to post much. Left DDs house on Tuesday leaving two dogs and six chickens all present and correct! Thank goodness - no visits from Mr Fox!! Hopefully I'll have a bit more time this week.
Gwen - sending healing energy to Brantley. I hope iv antibiotics will do the trick. Sounds like someone at the hospital was not up to the mark when he first went there. No wonder you are fuming. Sending lots of hugs to you.
More healing energy to Cashmeregms's sick babies. I hope they are making progress now and there have been no more new cases. I remember an outbreak of ecoli two or three years ago here. Again it was traced back to a petting farm.
Ohio Joy you are doing such a great job with all those squares. Thank you so much. It sounds like knitted squares are taking over your life! What will you do with your spare time when you have finished?!!
Melody, the mold in your apartment looks horrendous. I hope you manage to get it sorted very quickly. If the landlord and health department don't seem to be very helpful, I think I would feel inclined to mention it to a local newspaper ?? I hope you can get it sorted real soon.
June - love your latest socks. I think when I have finished the jacket I'm on at the moment, socks will be the next project. It's many, many years since I made a pair of socks so it will be a new learning curve for me again. Seem to remember I made them on 4 dpns then. 
This seems to be turning into a book. I know I haven't mentioned everyone I should but healing energies to those who need them and lots of love and hugs to all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Morning from over the pond! A dull and showery day here today unfortunately. I need to get my butt into gear this morning (& it's 10am already and I'm on here! :roll: ) as DS#1 & DIL are coming around 4.30 and I have a meal to prepare..not even sure what I'm going to make, possibly throw together a chicken curry, but need to get to the supermarket first. Also have to clean up a bit too so I need to get off of this addictive site now! :shock: TTYAL.


Good morning Kate. Pretty dull here too though the sun is trying to break through. Looks like we're in for a much cooler week next week. DD and family returned from Fort William at the beginning of the week having had a wonderful time. She said the West Highland Way was more difficult than they expected but apart from some blisters they made it in one piece. GKs did well too and managed it without any tears or tantrums! Came back with some great photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> When we first came in we told them we were concerned he might have been bitten by a brown recluse spider because having just been hiking in an area that they are plentiful. Did they listen? Noooooooo....must say they sure are working hard right now as trying to explain how everything was "done correctly" la-da-da-da-da...trying to be good at covering their a** right now. I am so pissed.


Totally understand that Gwen. Prayers coming your way. I'm not sleeping as already up praying for my wee great nephews and great niece. Just dreading getting a phone call saying one of them didn't make it. I'm trying to be positive too and I will be positive for you and just add Brantley right into the prayers with them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Just checking in to see if there were any updates before I turn the lights off for bedtime.
> 
> Keeping all my Sisters and Brothers in my thoughts and always in my prayers..
> 
> ...


Just great to see you on here. You have been missed.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Everyone... I have an urgent request from Gwen, Brantely is back in the ER with red streaks going up his leg. I'm sure she has told you about his foot problem, it is getting worse it seems. She is asking for prayers for them both but especially for Mr. B.
> 
> I love and miss you all so much, am doing my best to improve so that I will be with you at the KTP in October.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry. Prayers sent for them


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gagesmom...Good finds on the movies. Agreed that it is so sad that Robin is gone. Behind all the laughter he brought us was such sadness. I'm so sorry this apartment has worked out to be so unhealthy. It was such a hard move in so many ways. I pray you can find some place you will all enjoy. Awwwww, sweet doggies.

Ohio Joy...That really would be a nightmare having to put cord around each square. Sounds like you are eating and sleeping afghan squares. I know how thankful Gwen is to you and hope your hands are holding up ok. They must be sore working for so many hours in a row.

Bonnie...Your blueberry festival sounds wonderful and I know those blueberries will taste way better than the ones we get in the supermarkets.

Gwen...Your group looks fantastic in all their hats...Great knitting.

flyty1n...We are so lucky to have you and other nurses as part of our group. Yes, Designer wore her red hat and she felt it worked.

KatyNora...Thank you for the prayers all the way from England. You are probably in the air right now. Safe travels.

Kate...What did you decide to fix for dinner.

Angelam...Thank you so much for the prayers. Not sure what you read last but now all three of Brianna's children are ill and one of my other niece's sons. I wish I could call but Sis is in the hospital and I'm afraid of waking one of the wee ones. She said they are in a lot of pain. Breaks my heart.

I really do hope to have some knitting news soon. Took a little fall while I have been awake praying and my thumb is back to hurting again. I've been asked not to knit even when I feel no pain as they want me to heal and so I go and fall. LOL Nothing serious but of course, used my hand to catch myself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie...Seeing the menu, what time do you want me to arrive for dinner. I don't think I will be alone.  :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> here are the newest pics of my doggies....


Lovely pictures. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great hats :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

June, I just found the great socks you knit. Beautiful. My feet are cold and wish I could reach out and get them.LOL Here is the link since it took me a while to find them, I will make it easier if any of you missed them too:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-277937-90.html#5865761

Ok, I need to get off here and see if my prayers can relax my mind enough to sleep. I include all of us in my prayers and that includes your family but of course specific for requests. Please tell Brantley prayers are coming his way right now!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Here are some of the pics I took before they came to look at the issue. Landlords don't know I have these pics. Good for me cuz they wiped all the mold off of everything in Gages room(furniture) last time they were here.


Good grief! That does not look healthy at all. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, here I am. Thanks Julie for this weeks opening, great job.

Sam, I hope you enjoy your rest and just pop in when you can. I surely hope your Winter isnt as cold and gloomy as last year. I wish some more sunshine for while yet for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> June, I just found the great socks you knit. Beautiful. My feet are cold and wish I could reach out and get them.LOL Here is the link since it took me a while to find them, I will make it easier if any of you missed them too:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-277937-90.html#5865761
> 
> Ok, I need to get off here and see if my prayers can relax my mind enough to sleep. I include all of us in my prayers and that includes your family but of course specific for requests. Please tell Brantley prayers are coming his way right now!!!!


I missed them so thank you for the link and June, wonderful socks
:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, thank you for helping Sam have a nice long break. Recipes look great and pictures too.
> 
> Glad the photo paper helped. Like the idea of having it put inside plastic. That will keep it nice much longer. Here we can get that done at office stores and if we lived closer, I have a machine that uses heat to seal it.
> 
> ...


Good to hear about the stove.

Are the children in hospital? The poor things, I do hope they recover quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Everyone... I have an urgent request from Gwen, Brantely is back in the ER with red streaks going up his leg. I'm sure she has told you about his foot problem, it is getting worse it seems. She is asking for prayers for them both but especially for Mr. B.
> 
> I love and miss you all so much, am doing my best to improve so that I will be with you at the KTP in October.
> 
> ...


Oh NO, poor Brantley, what a mess of a situation. :shock: 

Thanks Marianne for the update. Good to see you on here. Take care.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice recipes Lurker. I hope Sam had a nice holiday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear about the stove.
> 
> Are the children in hospital? The poor things, I do hope they recover quickly.


Thank you for asking. Yes, in ICU but Moriah is now in a regular room 2 floors down. Kidney failure is a problem. Moriah's (1 yr.) kidneys were affected but she is improving now. I had a cousin almost die from this and she was an adult. They sent her home from the hospital as completely well only to have her admitted back in a coma with all her organs shutting down. This is scary stuff. I'm not sure what to expect. Just praying and trying to be positive. It is amazing how many of us have serious needs right now. I'm praying for everyone else too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> When we first came in we told them we were concerned he might have been bitten by a brown recluse spider because having just been hiking in an area that they are plentiful. Did they listen? Noooooooo....must say they sure are working hard right now as trying to explain how everything was "done correctly" la-da-da-da-da...trying to be good at covering their a** right now. I am so pissed.


I bet you are. Hugs to you both.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for asking. Yes, in ICU but Moriah is now in a regular room 2 floors down. Kidney failure is a problem. Moriah's (1 yr.) kidneys were affected but she is improving now. I had a cousin almost die from this and she was an adult. They sent her home from the hospital as completely well only to have her admitted back in a coma with all her organs shutting down. This is scary stuff. I'm not sure what to expect. Just praying and trying to be positive. It is amazing how many of us have serious needs right now. I'm praying for everyone else too.


Gosh what a mess! The poor parents must be beside themselves with worry. Stay positive... they are in the right place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Margaret, I don't feel as though I've got more than I can handle--but who knew we'd get this many even without the 10 or 12 who weren't able to follow through with their offers back last fall?
> 
> I am literally sewing them together with yarn and a large-eyed needle. It is much easier to try to make them lie flat when I can see how and where my stitch placement needs to be adjusted because of differences in stitch or square sizes. Of course, some are knitted and some are crocheted and it's not up to me to reject anyone's contributions.
> 
> ...


Do the crochet look OK with the knitted ones?- I was asked today and said by all means crochet if you want as I'm sure it will look OK. Sewing was what I thought would be quickest, though like so many knitters I don't like doing it. But I might try and get the group to all put some together.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh what a mess! The poor parents must be beside themselves with worry. Stay positive... they are in the right place.


Thanks sugar sugar. I read where most cases aren't serious but I guess with small children and older people it is. However, my cousin was only in her 40's and not that old, so sad that the only case I knew of was a really bad one. It is hopeful to read that most aren't serious. Yes, they are in the right place. I know I don't want t get sick so I'm hoping I get some sleep. Will it ever come. Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well the football went as well as I could have dreamed. With one game to go we are now in the top 5- just need to stay there next week and we will be playing finals after all. Starting to feel hopeful that we might make it. Must win next week - and rely on the team under us losing or at least winning by less than we do. But we are playing very well currently so could shake up the finals if we make it.

Drove round Elizabeth where I bought up today with my friend. Th ehouse looks virtually unchanged from when Mum sold it- garden a little different but nothing else much has changed. See the photos, lived here from the time I was 4 for around 18 years when I left home.

And then a couple of photos of me at the football.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm hoping that it's the same as our tapioca?!


They are different- decided before I said this to check.
Sago comes from the ith (or middle part) of a type of palm, while tapioca comes from the tuber of the cassava. However they are similar once processed and I suspect that you could use one in place of the other. Tapioca may need a bit less cooking than sago.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just watching Robbie Williams, one night at the Pallodium. Brilliant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jheines you have been an angel doing those squares. I'll never be able to thank you enough.
> 
> I thank Marianne for posting that Brantley & I are back in the emergency room. Red streaks going up front & back of the foot. They have now determined that it quite probably was initially a spider bite of some kind (which is what we said to start with)but of course don't know what kind. They are giving him 2 different antibiotics by IV which should take about 2 hours. They've drawn a line around where it is red and will send him home. They said IF the red goes above the line to come back immediately otherwise they want to recheck him Sunday. If no better Sunday then they will admit him and start cutting away any necrotic tissue and hopefully be able to save his foot. Your prayers are greatly appreciated. His foot MUST be saved. I'm not even thinking of any other possible negative situations and refuse to accept anything but full recovery. I'm claiming it to heal quickly. Thanking God for what he is doing now to heal him.


Doesn't sound too good- keep a good eye on it thats for sure and don't hesitate to take him back.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Ms. Tess had been ill and dislocated her shoulder. She has been reading along but can't type yet. She misses posting to us and will return as soon as she can type.
> 
> Healing Wishes coming your way Ms. Tess.


Oh dear.... ditto


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope you had a wonderful time. Does your friend have any different knitting techniques from us?


She knits continental with the yarn held very close to the needle. i've managed to learn how to purl her way. Not that I use it often but I can do it now if ever I need to.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd call that a nightmare to have an Icord border on each square...it would even be a daunting task to do the final external area...but I have a "knitting doll" that would do them lickety split.


Jeanette, the I-cord edging in my dream was only around the outer edge of each of the joined afghans, not around the individual squares! Even in my dreams, I'm not that good. Besides, such a thing as cording each square would take all of us until at least the next KAP--because that would be a nightmare, not a dream of a lovely idea. lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MS Tess- do hope that shoulder settle soon for you. Prayeing that it is quick and not too painful for you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> On that dessert recipe, because of how it is prepared, does this mean to use sago powder or flour? Or sago pearls? Thanks Elizabeth


I don't think I've seen your name before. If not, welcome and please join us often!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Ms. Tess had been ill and dislocated her shoulder. She has been reading along but can't type yet. She misses posting to us and will return as soon as she can type.
> 
> Healing Wishes coming your way Ms. Tess.


There are numerous people we've not heard from for ages-
Dollyclaire
Kiwifrau
Onthewingsofadove
Gottastch
5mmdpn's
To name a few. It was really good to hear from Doogie again, in the brief interval from his darkroom studies.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Everyone... I have an urgent request from Gwen, Brantely is back in the ER with red streaks going up his leg. I'm sure she has told you about his foot problem, it is getting worse it seems. She is asking for prayers for them both but especially for Mr. B.
> 
> I love and miss you all so much, am doing my best to improve so that I will be with you at the KTP in October.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear this. I know Gwen is worried sick. After he's well, I sincerely hope they get a lawyer and sue that hospital. All of this could have been avoided if he'd had the proper treatment originally!!
Extra prayers going up for them!!.
Sorry we had to hear such bad news from you but delighted that you're on the road to recovery.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I really do hope to have some knitting news soon. Took a little fall while I have been awake praying and my thumb is back to hurting again. I've been asked not to knit even when I feel no pain as they want me to heal and so I go and fall. LOL Nothing serious but of course, used my hand to catch myself.


Oh my goodness, sorry to hear that you fell. Please take care.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> OH NO healing thoughts and energy headed to them both. HUGS too
> good to see you, sorry it is under stressful circumstances.


Good to see you, Caren. We're all praying for Brantley. A very scary situation!!
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do the crochet look OK with the knitted ones?- I was asked today and said by all means crochet if you want as I'm sure it will look OK. Sewing was what I thought would be quickest, though like so many knitters I don't like doing it. But I might try and get the group to all put some together.


The crochet looks fine with the knit ones and the sewing with needle and yarn is easier overall than trying to crochet them together--especially if I don't like the way the stitching looks from the right side up--much quicker and easier to remove and do over.

For those of you who have empathized regarding hand pain: My hands/fingers do not *ever* hurt from knitting or sewing. The aches come in the upper back from working over the table or my lap. Same thing with standing over the kitchen counters during a long spell of cooking. A lie-down on the floor or in the recliner or on the bed for about 15 minutes will make everything much better and I can go back to whatever I was working on.

Yesterday was the first time I've spent that long on the project and that was interrupted several times with assisting Tim, lunch, chatting with DGGD and her mother before she went to work, etc. DGGD stayed with me for a few hours until her GM came for her. We visited for a bit before they left to get SIL from work. I continued to stitch while chatting because I'd promised myself that I'd give the day over to joining up the squares. There is much to be done and the time is passing quickly. Classes start for Tim in less than 10 days. I'd like to be able to use much of his school time with the edgings so that I don't botch them or spend some all-nighters. College was over 'way too many years ago to go back to that idea!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well the football went as well as I could have dreamed. With one game to go we are now in the top 5- just need to stay there next week and we will be playing finals after all. Starting to feel hopeful that we might make it. Must win next week - and rely on the team under us losing or at least winning by less than we do. But we are playing very well currently so could shake up the finals if we make it.
> 
> Drove round Elizabeth where I bought up today with my friend. Th ehouse looks virtually unchanged from when Mum sold it- garden a little different but nothing else much has changed. See the photos, lived here from the time I was 4 for around 18 years when I left home.
> 
> And then a couple of photos of me at the football.


Great photos....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...Seeing the menu, what time do you want me to arrive for dinner. I don't think I will be alone.  :thumbup:


Feast days are always times to ignore the diet rules for me!
But in the wonderful event that you made it to these shores, I'd make sure you feasted, within those limits! Last time I did a feast was when Fale and I renewed our vows- more than two years ago- but when Ruthie comes to stay, I will be busy in the kitchen again!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jheines you have been an angel doing those squares. I'll never be able to thank you enough.
> 
> I thank Marianne for posting that Brantley & I are back in the emergency room. Red streaks going up front & back of the foot. They have now determined that it quite probably was initially a spider bite of some kind (which is what we said to start with)but of course don't know what kind. They are giving him 2 different antibiotics by IV which should take about 2 hours. They've drawn a line around where it is red and will send him home. They said IF the red goes above the line to come back immediately otherwise they want to recheck him Sunday. If no better Sunday then they will admit him and start cutting away any necrotic tissue and hopefully be able to save his foot. Your prayers are greatly appreciated. His foot MUST be saved. I'm not even thinking of any other possible negative situations and refuse to accept anything but full recovery. I'm claiming it to heal quickly. Thanking God for what he is doing now to heal him.


I'm saying extra prayers for Brantley's healing. We know we have a loving Father that hears our prayers for mercy and healing
Hugs, dear sister of the heart,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

deeknittingclick said:


> Very nice recipes Lurker. I hope Sam had a nice holiday.


Sam will be having a break over the next month, he will be starting us up again, all going well on Friday 12th September. Good to see you here, Dee- we have had a few Kiwi's look in from time to time, but I seem to be the only one that has hung around! My phone tells me it is sunny in Wellington- but I don't think it can really tell the true time!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> here are the newest pics of my doggies....


Poor Deuce... he's seems to have the cone on constantly!

Good luck with getting what you want from the landlord and finding another place to live!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Ms. Tess had been ill and dislocated her shoulder. She has been reading along but can't type yet. She misses posting to us and will return as soon as she can type.
> 
> Healing Wishes coming your way Ms. Tess.


So many prayers needed. I will add Miss Tess to the prayer list as well as all the children in your family!! So glad we have a heavenly Father that can easily heal all our difficulties.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are different- decided before I said this to check.
> Sago comes from the ith (or middle part) of a type of palm, while tapioca comes from the tuber of the cassava. However they are similar once processed and I suspect that you could use one in place of the other. Tapioca may need a bit less cooking than sago.


Thanks for checking that Margaret! I had always assumed they were the same thing! Certainly in the kitchen they can be swapped around- just alters cooking time.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have always made scalloped potatoes with mushroom soup, never had them curdle. I just fill my 2 qt casserole with sliced potatoes & a little onion, then add a can of mushroom soup that has been mixed with a can of milk & a little seasoning salt & bake for about 90 minutes at 350


Good to know and worth trying. Thanks so much.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I missed them so thank you for the link and June, wonderful socks
> :thumbup:


Thank you. As I've mentioned before, they're my go-to for relaxed and mindless knitting. I love the bright neon colors of these!
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry that I don't have the time to respond to most of the daily postings but I am praying for your needs.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

deeknittingclick said:


> Very nice recipes Lurker. I hope Sam had a nice holiday.


Nice to have you join us. We're here all week so I hope you'll join us often.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the football went as well as I could have dreamed. With one game to go we are now in the top 5- just need to stay there next week and we will be playing finals after all. Starting to feel hopeful that we might make it. Must win next week - and rely on the team under us losing or at least winning by less than we do. But we are playing very well currently so could shake up the finals if we make it.
> 
> Drove round Elizabeth where I bought up today with my friend. Th ehouse looks virtually unchanged from when Mum sold it- garden a little different but nothing else much has changed. See the photos, lived here from the time I was 4 for around 18 years when I left home.
> 
> And then a couple of photos of me at the football.


You look ready for anything...wrapped up warmly and ready to knit during down times in the game! Enjoyed your walk down memory lane!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are numerous people we've not heard from for ages-
> Dollyclaire
> Kiwifrau
> Onthewingsofadove
> ...


 I seem to have missed Doogie completely!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good to know and worth trying. Thanks so much.


The recipe I gave is really just your starting point- the creativity in the kitchen shown by Daralene, where she uses Sam's recipes as the starting idea, is brilliant. It is hard to meet all dietary requirements! I would seldom have the can of soup available in my larder- but love a good mushroom soup- much easier to by the can!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The crochet looks fine with the knit ones and the sewing with needle and yarn is easier overall than trying to crochet them together--especially if I don't like the way the stitching looks from the right side up--much quicker and easier to remove and do over.
> 
> For those of you who have empathized regarding hand pain: My hands/fingers do not *ever* hurt from knitting or sewing. The aches come in the upper back from working over the table or my lap. Same thing with standing over the kitchen counters during a long spell of cooking. A lie-down on the floor or in the recliner or on the bed for about 15 minutes will make everything much better and I can go back to whatever I was working on.
> 
> ...


All of which shows how noble you were in volunteering to make up the Afghans! Ten days is not much longer to get back into term time routines. Hi Tim! it is gone mid-night here! and that means I am already in my Sunday!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

An exciting day..off to get Molly beagle and bring her home and then the drama of caring for a diabetic dog begins. Thanks for your prayers..and please continue. I will need all the help I can get caring for my newly diagnosed and unstable dog. I know people and diabetes..not canines.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gwenniepooh,, be sure to ask what the culture and sensitivity showed so you can be sure that they are actually giving antibiotics that are specific for his infection. It is not good to "shotgun" antibiotics at a person without knowing specifically what the infective organism is. Just my 2 cents worth. Keep after the medical people, nicely of course as you don't want to be the hostile advocate, but they must understand that you are now holding them to the guidelines and standard of care for treating his infection.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning and thank you L:urker2 for hosting this week's Tea Party. Thanks for helping Sam out and I wish him a wonderful trip to Seattle. He needs his rest and some R&R added to it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished putting together another chicken curry, yes I did say 'another' ...I made the first one put it into the fridge, then realised I'd meant to put a little more curry powder into it (I'm using a jar of sauce), opened the fridge door, took out the curry ..... and dropped the lot on the floor! :shock: So, after a quick trip back to the shop to buy more chicken, my second curry is in the fridge waiting to be cooked later...and I will be very careful lifting it out! Who knew curry could spread so far over the floor, the fridge, me.... :roll: Added bonus is I'm not talking to DH who waited until I'd cleared everything up (did he help?.....that'll be a no :evil: ), been back to the shop, and was chopping up the second lot of chicken when he said, "I prefer my chicken cut into strips, not lumps." Dangerous move when I was holding a knife.....however, due to my enormous restraint, he survived...just. Is it me?!! During all this DS phones and says he's coming earlier to meet up for a drink with some pals, so could I pick up DIL from the train station at 5.40? Men!!!! :roll: Hey ho, back to my knitting to calm down, almost finished another 'entrechat' (sp?) baby jacket and I'll post pictures later.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Good thing for the calming effect of knitting, isn't it? What a bummer episode you have had.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Darowil - great pictures and I love that you're knitting! (Why did I ever doubt it! :lol: )

Sorry about my last ranting post, I really don't have anything to complain about when I read of all the other problems on here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

MissTess...sending you hugs and prayers. Hope you get well soon.



Cashmeregma said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Ms. Tess had been ill and dislocated her shoulder. She has been reading along but can't type yet. She misses posting to us and will return as soon as she can type.
> 
> Healing Wishes coming your way Ms. Tess.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil...What a lovely house. That looks like a roof that would last a long time. Is it brick? We had similar upbringings continents apart as far as houses. You have us beat though. We were a family of 10 in a 3 bedroom house. Were you one bathroom for everyone? I remember sitting on the stairs waiting for whomever was in there to come out and hoping it would be soon. Guess what I have a lot of in this house...bathrooms. :XD: :XD: It must have been so much fun to see your house unchanged. Our house is pretty much gutted and wonder if it will just be torn down. It wasn't much but mom always kept it so nice and had beautiful flowers. Funny how a photo from someone a continent away could spark memories. Thank you for sharing the home you grew up in with your friend and us. So nice to have more photos of you too. Love that smile.
Congratulations on the team winning. Hope they go on to win at the finals too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ahh, but it brings us back to a normal reality which while irksome at times, is what we all hope for. We'd much rather have the humdrum of normalcy than the blips of ill health, accidents, loss of loved one, storms of all sorts, fires, and all other things that move us from normal to level of anxieties. I think our DH's would get along famously....he's great with saying things like that...and I have a daughter like your son who makes plans that include my help without asking until after the fact.



KateB said:


> Darowil - great pictures and I love that you're knitting! (Why did I ever doubt it! :lol: )
> 
> Sorry about my last ranting post, I really don't have anything to complain about when I read of all the other problems on here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> She knits continental with the yarn held very close to the needle. i've managed to learn how to purl her way. Not that I use it often but I can do it now if ever I need to.


Knitting continental is much easier than purling, so if you can purl, the knitting part will be a breeze. Nice for color work to know both.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Jeanette, the I-cord edging in my dream was only around the outer edge of each of the joined afghans, not around the individual squares! Even in my dreams, I'm not that good. Besides, such a thing as cording each square would take all of us until at least the next KAP--because that would be a nightmare, not a dream of a lovely idea. lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh, so it really was a dream and not a nightmare. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning and thank you L:urker2 for hosting this week's Tea Party. Thanks for helping Sam out and I wish him a wonderful trip to Seattle. He needs his rest and some R&R added to it.


Always good to see your posts- I know you regularly follow what Sam posts, there is no way, given that I have to type everything up, that I can match Sam's diligent scanning of recipes! I am looking forward to seeing what Kate has for us next week! Fully agree Sam needs some R&R we all do, from time to time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I know what caused that 'jLurgwennie' I am using the laptop in the bedroom, because here I can get more comfy- I hit the touch pad with a sort of jerk!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished putting together another chicken curry, yes I did say 'another' ...I made the first one put it into the fridge, then realised I'd meant to put a little more curry powder into it (I'm using a jar of sauce), opened the fridge door, took out the curry ..... and dropped the lot on the floor! :shock: So, after a quick trip back to the shop to buy more chicken, my second curry is in the fridge waiting to be cooked later...and I will be very careful lifting it out! Who knew curry could spread so far over the floor, the fridge, me.... :roll: Added bonus is I'm not talking to DH who waited until I'd cleared everything up (did he help?.....that'll be a no :evil: ), been back to the shop, and was chopping up the second lot of chicken when he said, "I prefer my chicken cut into strips, not lumps." Dangerous move when I was holding a knife.....however, due to my enormous restraint, he survived...just. Is it me?!! During all this DS phones and says he's coming earlier to meet up for a drink with some pals, so could I pick up DIL from the train station at 5.40? Men!!!! :roll: Hey ho, back to my knitting to calm down, almost finished another 'entrechat' (sp?) baby jacket and I'll post pictures later.


Oh Kate- what a disaster! Mum always said Scotsmen were NOT good at helping out. Looking back has to have been a dig at my Dad! What a scene there could have been- but there you were - knitting in hand- cool calm and collected!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Knitting continental is much easier than purling, so if you can purl, the knitting part will be a breeze. Nice for color work to know both.


I am a stick in the mud! I like the English throw, and will stick with it! Besides I am a fair isler by instinct now- ain't gonna change until the wind blows!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here are some of the pics I took before they came to look at the issue. Landlords don't know I have these pics. Good for me cuz they wiped all the mold off of everything in Gages room(furniture) last time they were here.


~~~OMG....What an "attack" of mold! I sure hope the landlord takes this seriously! How did they get the mold off the fuzzy chair? You can't just wipe that off. I sure hope this gets fixed completely...and soon! You really don't need this issue, but glad you are taking precautions of taking pictures.
Fingers & toes crossed for a speedy fix!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The landlords and property manager are idiots. The health inspector said watch and see what happens now that they are involved. :thumbup:


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: good job....noting more important than the health of your child!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> I have 47 of the 48 squares attached to one another for the first large afghan, I've been at it for most of the day since late morning.
> 
> ...


~~~Blessings on your fingers! And your tenacity & patience! Zillions of thanks for this job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

So glad you restrained yourself & DH is still OK. Lol.
Hope your knitting was calming & you had a nice evening with the family.



KateB said:


> Just finished putting together another chicken curry, yes I did say 'another' ...I made the first one put it into the fridge, then realised I'd meant to put a little more curry powder into it (I'm using a jar of sauce), opened the fridge door, took out the curry ..... and dropped the lot on the floor! :shock: So, after a quick trip back to the shop to buy more chicken, my second curry is in the fridge waiting to be cooked later...and I will be very careful lifting it out! Who knew curry could spread so far over the floor, the fridge, me.... :roll: Added bonus is I'm not talking to DH who waited until I'd cleared everything up (did he help?.....that'll be a no :evil: ), been back to the shop, and was chopping up the second lot of chicken when he said, "I prefer my chicken cut into strips, not lumps." Dangerous move when I was holding a knife.....however, due to my enormous restraint, he survived...just. Is it me?!! During all this DS phones and says he's coming earlier to meet up for a drink with some pals, so could I pick up DIL from the train station at 5.40? Men!!!! :roll: Hey ho, back to my knitting to calm down, almost finished another 'entrechat' (sp?) baby jacket and I'll post pictures later.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Isn't it amazing how many of us were raised in what is now considered a small house yet the young people seem to think they need 2000-3000 sq ft. Finally convinced my DH to visit Ontario about 8 yrs ago to meet my relatives & see where I came from but there was not much left, only a shell of the house that we lived in when my dad was alive, the big barn had been knocked down. Thee had been a fire at my step-dads farm & both house & barn were gone. DH was quite fascinated by how the huge barns there were built, my moms brothers used to build them & one of my uncles showed him many things about his barn. Here our cattle stay outside in winter, we only have small sheds for use if a calf is born in very cold weather & our feed is also stored outdoors.


Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil...What a lovely house. That looks like a roof that would last a long time. Is it brick? We had similar upbringings continents apart as far as houses. You have us beat though. We were a family of 10 in a 3 bedroom house. Were you one bathroom for everyone? I remember sitting on the stairs waiting for whomever was in there to come out and hoping it would be soon. Guess what I have a lot of in this house...bathrooms. :XD: :XD: It must have been so much fun to see your house unchanged. Our house is pretty much gutted and wonder if it will just be torn down. It wasn't much but mom always kept it so nice and had beautiful flowers. Funny how a photo from someone a continent away could spark memories. Thank you for sharing the home you grew up in with your friend and us. So nice to have more photos of you too. Love that smile.
> Congratulations on the team winning. Hope they go on to win at the finals too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Julie, Sam, and everyone. Didn't make it at the beginning last night, Marla and I had been making peach and strawberry jam all day and by the time I got home, it was get dinner started so it would be done when David got home and get a cool shower while it was simmering. It's hot work cooking down and canning jam. lol
Julie, I'll come to your house for that feast anytime, sounds and looks delicious. Love the wave bag, I think I already have it in my Ravelry faves. 
The puppies are barking at the tv, they could hear puppies whimpering on it and thought they needed to join in, then they saw Sphynx in the window and had to woof a bit at her too, silly dogs. They've been playing all morning so now they are ready for a nap. Deva poops out first usually, but her sister isn't far behind. 
Well, time to get caught up, David left again this morning to go up by the Lakes in Michigan, the farthest he's ever been up there, then who knows where. I was just used as a trampoline, I'm not sure I like being used as a bouncy bridge. lol, thank goodness the girls are light still. 
Hope everyone is having a great day.
Thank you for hosting us Julie, I loved your opening. 
Hugs Y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> An exciting day..off to get Molly beagle and bring her home and then the drama of caring for a diabetic dog begins. Thanks for your prayers..and please continue. I will need all the help I can get caring for my newly diagnosed and unstable dog. I know people and diabetes..not canines.


I do pray that Molly-girl will do as well on the insulin as my sister's fur-baby! She would put down a little of her favorite treat of deli grilled chicken and my sister would pinch up a little skin and give the injection. And she got to the point if my sister slept late she'd wake her up and lead her to the kitchen for her treat and the injection!!
I hope Molly is as good about it.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here are some of the pics I took before they came to look at the issue. Landlords don't know I have these pics. Good for me cuz they wiped all the mold off of everything in Gages room(furniture) last time they were here.


 :shock: That's awful, I'm glad you called someone else and took pics, that can cause some awful health problems. They need to get that fixed, if it's happening in your apartment, it's probably happening in others also.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished putting together another chicken curry, yes I did say 'another' ...I made the first one put it into the fridge, then realised I'd meant to put a little more curry powder into it (I'm using a jar of sauce), opened the fridge door, took out the curry ..... and dropped the lot on the floor! :shock: So, after a quick trip back to the shop to buy more chicken, my second curry is in the fridge waiting to be cooked later...and I will be very careful lifting it out! Who knew curry could spread so far over the floor, the fridge, me.... :roll: Added bonus is I'm not talking to DH who waited until I'd cleared everything up (did he help?.....that'll be a no :evil: ), been back to the shop, and was chopping up the second lot of chicken when he said, "I prefer my chicken cut into strips, not lumps." Dangerous move when I was holding a knife.....however, due to my enormous restraint, he survived...just. Is it me?!! During all this DS phones and says he's coming earlier to meet up for a drink with some pals, so could I pick up DIL from the train station at 5.40? Men!!!! :roll: Hey ho, back to my knitting to calm down, almost finished another 'entrechat' (sp?) baby jacket and I'll post pictures later.


Can't live with them and it's illegal to take a knife to them (or knitting needles!)
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures Margaret! I love that you are knitting at the game.....nice yarn,nice smile, wonderful lady!


darowil said:


> Well the football went as well as I could have dreamed. With one game to go we are now in the top 5- just need to stay there next week and we will be playing finals after all. Starting to feel hopeful that we might make it. Must win next week - and rely on the team under us losing or at least winning by less than we do. But we are playing very well currently so could shake up the finals if we make it.
> 
> Drove round Elizabeth where I bought up today with my friend. Th ehouse looks virtually unchanged from when Mum sold it- garden a little different but nothing else much has changed. See the photos, lived here from the time I was 4 for around 18 years when I left home.
> 
> And then a couple of photos of me at the football.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jheines you have been an angel doing those squares. I'll never be able to thank you enough.
> 
> I thank Marianne for posting that Brantley & I are back in the emergency room. Red streaks going up front & back of the foot. They have now determined that it quite probably was initially a spider bite of some kind (which is what we said to start with)but of course don't know what kind. They are giving him 2 different antibiotics by IV which should take about 2 hours. They've drawn a line around where it is red and will send him home. They said IF the red goes above the line to come back immediately otherwise they want to recheck him Sunday. If no better Sunday then they will admit him and start cutting away any necrotic tissue and hopefully be able to save his foot. Your prayers are greatly appreciated. His foot MUST be saved. I'm not even thinking of any other possible negative situations and refuse to accept anything but full recovery. I'm claiming it to heal quickly. Thanking God for what he is doing now to heal him.


Prayers being said by Bob and me. Will put his name in our prayers at church tomorrow. Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I seem to have missed Doogie completely!!
> Junek


Doogie checked in on the tail end of last week's TP.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil...What a lovely house. That looks like a roof that would last a long time. Is it brick? We had similar upbringings continents apart as far as houses. You have us beat though. We were a family of 10 in a 3 bedroom house. Were you one bathroom for everyone? I remember sitting on the stairs waiting for whomever was in there to come out and hoping it would be soon. Guess what I have a lot of in this house...bathrooms. :XD: :XD: It must have been so much fun to see your house unchanged. Our house is pretty much gutted and wonder if it will just be torn down. It wasn't much but mom always kept it so nice and had beautiful flowers. Funny how a photo from someone a continent away could spark memories. Thank you for sharing the home you grew up in with your friend and us. So nice to have more photos of you too. Love that smile.
> Congratulations on the team winning. Hope they go on to win at the finals too.


I'm fortunate that the 4 different houses we lived in are all standing. But one of them is very much changed. The man who lives there has a continual yard sale that's been going on for years. (Interpretation:JUNK YARD!!)
But it's country and things in that county move slowly if at all. They had one railroad about the turn of the 19th century. When the lumber yard went out of business, the railroad left, too. So except for those few years, there's never been one. Did I mention COUNTRY!? LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am a stick in the mud! I like the English throw, and will stick with it! Besides I am a fair isler by instinct now- ain't gonna change until the wind blows!


 I throw, also, Julie. More of a flick, I guess. But after lo these many years that's it. I tried to learn continental ONCE...that was it!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy my hands rarely hurt either but get a cramp just under the shoulder blade. Will either lie fdown like you said or even better sit in the massaging recliner.


jheiens said:


> The crochet looks fine with the knit ones and the sewing with needle and yarn is easier overall than trying to crochet them together--especially if I don't like the way the stitching looks from the right side up--much quicker and easier to remove and do over.
> 
> For those of you who have empathized regarding hand pain: My hands/fingers do not *ever* hurt from knitting or sewing. The aches come in the upper back from working over the table or my lap. Same thing with standing over the kitchen counters during a long spell of cooking. A lie-down on the floor or in the recliner or on the bed for about 15 minutes will make everything much better and I can go back to whatever I was working on.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Doogie checked in on the tail end of last week's TP.


 I went back and saw his note. Thanks for the heads up. I was thinking the other day, we hadn't heard from him in a while.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Gwenniepooh,, be sure to ask what the culture and sensitivity showed so you can be sure that they are actually giving antibiotics that are specific for his infection. It is not good to "shotgun" antibiotics at a person without knowing specifically what the infective organism is. Just my 2 cents worth. Keep after the medical people, nicely of course as you don't want to be the hostile advocate, but they must understand that you are now holding them to the guidelines and standard of care for treating his infection.


Just so lucky to have medical people on our forum. Great advice and so important.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie...Glad you mentioned Doogie had posted. Went back and found it. Can't wait till he posts some photos.

NanaCaren...Good to see you too and we haven't forgotten you and the prayers needed at your end. How is the barn coming. Is your stepfather still at home?

flyty1n...Know you will be successful with your precious dog and the treatment of diabetes.

Kate...What an mess with that curry all over the floor and so disappointing, but how does such a little become so much when it is dropped. I'll never know but it does seem to multiply. Picturing your description of DH and DS as a cartoon and you there with the knife talking yourself out of their extinction. :XD: :XD: :XD: Of course I know it was not funny at the time. I do wonder at men though. They have heard of extinction of a species haven't they. :wink:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

It's a beautiful day today and it should be as it is my 44th anniversary. I just watched the Lady of the Lake go by and was really sad that I couldn't go it would be a perfect day to take the cruise. Oh well we will just have to make it a point to come over just for the tour some other time.

I do hope all the healing prayers being said are working and everyone is doing better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Darowil - great pictures and I love that you're knitting! (Why did I ever doubt it! :lol: )
> 
> Sorry about my last ranting post, I really don't have anything to complain about when I read of all the other problems on here.


Kate, somehow you always manage to bring a little humor into your rants. Rant away. Good to get it out too and so many of us understand totally.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you flyty1n. They did do a swab for a culture and I will ask; am trying very hard to still be polite but firm and holding them to the standard of care. for this situation. Thank you for your input as a medical professional.


flyty1n said:


> Gwenniepooh,, be sure to ask what the culture and sensitivity showed so you can be sure that they are actually giving antibiotics that are specific for his infection. It is not good to "shotgun" antibiotics at a person without knowing specifically what the infective organism is. Just my 2 cents worth. Keep after the medical people, nicely of course as you don't want to be the hostile advocate, but they must understand that you are now holding them to the guidelines and standard of care for treating his infection.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello from a very warm FL. Have been here almost three weeks, alittle longer than originally planned for. Getting one home here ready to sale and just bought new home. The two places are several hours apart so lots of work has happened. Got a flare up of my RA, but trying to take meds to feel better. Hopefully going back to Pa.on Monday.

Sorry to hear of so many illnesses and nasty situations that are affecting so many on the tea party. Sending blessings and remembering all in prayer.

Lurker so wonderful of you and the other ladies giving Sam a much needed break so he can get ready for his vacation.Everyone on here has such a geneous and thoughtful spirit.Also love the recipes you posted Lurker. I collect recipes and love to cook and bake, so will be trying some of yours when I get back to Pa.

Met up with Kper from the UK and her DH last Friday a week ago. Had such a wonderful get together. It is wonderful to meet folks you see on line and chat with everyday.Can't wait for October to meet and make new friends at the palozza.

Hope everyones day is rich in blessings and love.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Think possibly your DH should go pick up DIL.....and you are right; men! I am so sorry about the curry mess....I can only imagine what a mess that was to clean up and then tohave to go back to the store, etc. {{{HUGS}}}}}dear Kate!


KateB said:


> Just finished putting together another chicken curry, yes I did say 'another' ...I made the first one put it into the fridge, then realised I'd meant to put a little more curry powder into it (I'm using a jar of sauce), opened the fridge door, took out the curry ..... and dropped the lot on the floor! :shock: So, after a quick trip back to the shop to buy more chicken, my second curry is in the fridge waiting to be cooked later...and I will be very careful lifting it out! Who knew curry could spread so far over the floor, the fridge, me.... :roll: Added bonus is I'm not talking to DH who waited until I'd cleared everything up (did he help?.....that'll be a no :evil: ), been back to the shop, and was chopping up the second lot of chicken when he said, "I prefer my chicken cut into strips, not lumps." Dangerous move when I was holding a knife.....however, due to my enormous restraint, he survived...just. Is it me?!! During all this DS phones and says he's coming earlier to meet up for a drink with some pals, so could I pick up DIL from the train station at 5.40? Men!!!! :roll: Hey ho, back to my knitting to calm down, almost finished another 'entrechat' (sp?) baby jacket and I'll post pictures later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't it amazing how many of us were raised in what is now considered a small house yet the young people seem to think they need 2000-3000 sq ft. Finally convinced my DH to visit Ontario about 8 yrs ago to meet my relatives & see where I came from but there was not much left, only a shell of the house that we lived in when my dad was alive, the big barn had been knocked down. Thee had been a fire at my step-dads farm & both house & barn were gone. DH was quite fascinated by how the huge barns there were built, my moms brothers used to build them & one of my uncles showed him many things about his barn. Here our cattle stay outside in winter, we only have small sheds for use if a calf is born in very cold weather & our feed is also stored outdoors.


How interesting Bonnie for us and for your DH to see where you came from and learn about the barns. I wonder why the tradition of the big barns didn't carry out to your area. Amazing that the cattle can survive outdoors. Learn something new everyday. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto Miss Tess.....sorry for the painful shoulder. Prayers for a quick relief and healing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm fortunate that the 4 different houses we lived in are all standing. But one of them is very much changed. The man who lives there has a continual yard sale that's been going on for years. (Interpretation:JUNK YARD!!)
> But it's country and things in that county move slowly if at all. They had one railroad about the turn of the 19th century. When the lumber yard went out of business, the railroad left, too. So except for those few years, there's never been one. Did I mention COUNTRY!? LOL!
> Junek


Has to be hard seeing the one with the junk yard for what I'm sure was a lovely yard. Oh the memories of the quiet of the country. Long walks, heat bugs singing, lakes sparkling.....I'm a city girl and a country girl and I love both.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sandy said:


> It's a beautiful day today and it should be as it is my 44th anniversary. I just watched the Lady of the Lake go by and was really sad that I couldn't go it would be a perfect day to take the cruise. Oh well we will just have to make it a point to come over just for the tour some other time.
> 
> I do hope all the healing prayers being said are working and everyone is doing better.


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!

Hope that since you can't do the boat tour, and I know they are expensive, you can do something fun together. Sharing life together for 44 yrs. is certainly worth holding hands and savoring the life you share. Congratulations.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate...Your jam sounds like such a lovely combination. Great that DH was home for supper and should be a very pretty drive for him up to the lakes.

Pearlone...Good luck with selling your home. :thumbup: 
And congratulations on the new one. Safe travels back to Pa.

Caught up for now. Off to enjoy the day once the migraine meds take effect. Probably will be mostly cleaning up the mess the two of us have somehow managed to creat. :wink: :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Paula and everyone else for that matter. Brantley & I both appreciate the prayers and support you folks are giving us. I got upearly and got the Bacatrin (sp) prescription and 600 mg prescription of Ibuprofin filled. Already have the Lortab for pain (ibuprofin for swelling). I changed the bandage, spraying it with hydrogen peroxide and put on neosporin. Still is extremely red and puffy. Thisis going to take time. DH is seriously considering contacting an attorney when all is done. I just want his foot healed. Very tired today so wll go back to bed shortly and nap; Brantley already there.

Cashmeregma am still praying for your sister's grandchildren. I imagine the parents are just beside themselves with worry. Gagesmom I do hopeyou get what you need for the apartment and gt moved quickly.

Funny, praying for everyone in such need last night when we got home at 1 a.m. from emergency room and last thing I remember lying in bed was praying for each....prayed myself right to sleep.

{{{HUGS}}}for all of us! May everyone be blessed today.

Gwen


Grandmapaula said:


> Prayers being said by Bob and me. Will put his name in our prayers at church tomorrow. Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Julie, Sam, and everyone. Didn't make it at the beginning last night, Marla and I had been making peach and strawberry jam all day and by the time I got home, it was get dinner started so it would be done when David got home and get a cool shower while it was simmering. It's hot work cooking down and canning jam. lol
> Julie, I'll come to your house for that feast anytime, sounds and looks delicious. Love the wave bag, I think I already have it in my Ravelry faves.
> The puppies are barking at the tv, they could hear puppies whimpering on it and thought they needed to join in, then they saw Sphynx in the window and had to woof a bit at her too, silly dogs. They've been playing all morning so now they are ready for a nap. Deva poops out first usually, but her sister isn't far behind.
> Well, time to get caught up, David left again this morning to go up by the Lakes in Michigan, the farthest he's ever been up there, then who knows where. I was just used as a trampoline, I'm not sure I like being used as a bouncy bridge. lol, thank goodness the girls are light still.
> ...


Making bottles of Nectarine preserves is a memory of my first true migraine- Mum and me slaving in the hot kitchen- and me not knowing why I felt so wretched! Mum loved to buy great big boxes of fruit and tomatoes (to be turned into sauce) I preserve very little- because of the sugar issue- Glad you liked what I selected out! I can understand why Sam includes so many tempters!
Someone asked about my mention of peanut butter, could not find the post when I went looking- it is a long standing joke that Sam would eat peanut butter with ANYTHING.
Kaye,
You know how welcome you would be to share a meal at my place!
Ringo still does 'bounce on top' all 20 kg of him! He has aspirations to be a lap dog!
I am expecting to meet with my first KP visitor to NZ close to the end of October! All the way from Yorkshire.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I throw, also, Julie. More of a flick, I guess. But after lo these many years that's it. I tried to learn continental ONCE...that was it!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!
> 
> Hope that since you can't do the boat tour, and I know they are expensive, you can do something fun together. Sharing life together for 44 yrs. is certainly worth holding hands and savoring the life you share. Congratulations.


Thank you! We are just sitting here watching the Little League World Series and the Nascar races. Which we both enjoy and don't have cable at home so we wouldn't be able to watch them there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...Glad you mentioned Doogie had posted. Went back and found it. Can't wait till he posts some photos.
> 
> NanaCaren...Good to see you too and we haven't forgotten you and the prayers needed at your end. How is the barn coming. Is your stepfather still at home?
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> It's a beautiful day today and it should be as it is my 44th anniversary. I just watched the Lady of the Lake go by and was really sad that I couldn't go it would be a perfect day to take the cruise. Oh well we will just have to make it a point to come over just for the tour some other time.
> 
> I do hope all the healing prayers being said are working and everyone is doing better.


Congratulations!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello from a very warm FL. Have been here almost three weeks, alittle longer than originally planned for. Getting one home here ready to sale and just bought new home. The two places are several hours apart so lots of work has happened. Got a flare up of my RA, but trying to take meds to feel better. Hopefully going back to Pa.on Monday.
> 
> Sorry to hear of so many illnesses and nasty situations that are affecting so many on the tea party. Sending blessings and remembering all in prayer.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for taking over. I am in the mood for curry now, ooops, until I saw the spinach torte. Have a wonderful day. 
Karen in Los Anglels


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I do pray that Molly-girl will do as well on the insulin as my sister's fur-baby! She would put down a little of her favorite treat of deli grilled chicken and my sister would pinch up a little skin and give the injection. And she got to the point if my sister slept late she'd wake her up and lead her to the kitchen for her treat and the injection!!
> I hope Molly is as good about it.
> Junek


Thanks for the kind encouragement. We had to wait a bit to get Molly as the vet had an emergency C section to do on a wonderful bulldog. Molly kept pawing me and wanting to go as soon as we saw each other, and I was in complete agreement. She goes back Monday early for a recheck and I will feed her "normal dogfood" in the meantime to see if we have the insulin levels correct. It has meant a lot to me to learn that this is a very doable thing.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Sandy :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Karena said:


> Thanks for taking over. I am in the mood for curry now, ooops, until I saw the spinach torte. Have a wonderful day.
> Karen in Los Anglels


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sorry for short posts I am lying down- because sore- and one finger typing- two hours till daylight. Got the inorganic rubbish out,with help- I keep dropping off to sleep. People have been so complimentary- thanks!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Happy Anniversary Sandy :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I throw, also, Julie. More of a flick, I guess. But after lo these many years that's it. I tried to learn continental ONCE...that was it!
> Junek


I have tried learning to hold the working yarn in my left hand (and I am a leftie, so you'd think I could do it), but no go--how I learned is how I'll stick. :mrgreen:

Re: houses one used to live in--my parents' old house was torn down (they still live on the property, in the "new" house that was built in '77), and I made the mistake of looking up the house I used to own on Google earth...heartbreaking to see what they had done to my roses and fruit vines. :thumbdown: So I've made it a point not to do that any more.

Happy anniversary, Sandy & DH!

I'm working on the shawl still--it really helps to look at the right row!  And one of my wonderful testers found an error in the toddler sweater, so that's fixed now. I'm really hoping to get these polished up and published by the end of the month.

DS and GF and GD may come through the city this weekend, so I am waiting to hear--would love to see them all again.

Meanwhile, I need to do some cleaning and puttering and of course knitting.

Welcome to the new voices, welcome back to those who have been away (Doogie, good to see you!), and hugs & blessings for all. Healing thoughts to those in need as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations on your anniversary and hope that even better times are ahead.



Sandy said:


> It's a beautiful day today and it should be as it is my 44th anniversary. I just watched the Lady of the Lake go by and was really sad that I couldn't go it would be a perfect day to take the cruise. Oh well we will just have to make it a point to come over just for the tour some other time.
> 
> I do hope all the healing prayers being said are working and everyone is doing better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

From my experiences with DD#1, the swab gives a "quick test" which didn't show the staph infection...but the blood draw and send off for the 36 hour test showed the bacteria and also showed what it was sensitive to so that the right antibiotic could be given. The labs here and in Springfield resulted in finding the same bacteria (long tests) so that was very useful information.



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you flyty1n. They did do a swab for a culture and I will ask; am trying very hard to still be polite but firm and holding them to the standard of care. for this situation. Thank you for your input as a medical professional.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You sound like you're becoming the "house nurse" like I've been lately. The home nurse cautioned us about using anything on DD'#1's incision and punctures from the arthroscopic surgery and fluid drainings...according to her, adding these can introduce bacteria. I think you've got a good case for malpractice...because none of the normal procedures were followed (tetanus, antibiotics, etc.)



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Paula and everyone else for that matter. Brantley & I both appreciate the prayers and support you folks are giving us. I got upearly and got the Bacatrin (sp) prescription and 600 mg prescription of Ibuprofin filled. Already have the Lortab for pain (ibuprofin for swelling). I changed the bandage, spraying it with hydrogen peroxide and put on neosporin. Still is extremely red and puffy. Thisis going to take time. DH is seriously considering contacting an attorney when all is done. I just want his foot healed. Very tired today so wll go back to bed shortly and nap; Brantley already there.
> 
> Cashmeregma am still praying for your sister's grandchildren. I imagine the parents are just beside themselves with worry. Gagesmom I do hopeyou get what you need for the apartment and gt moved quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kaye - the sounds of making jams brings back many memories. I only make the short versions for small batches that keep very well in the refrigerator. Do you mix the two or where they each separate batches? I love seeing the photos of the "girls"!

Only one of my hometown places is still around - the one that my Dad grew up in as well. It had four bedrooms - one full bath upstairs and one toilet room off the kitcen. Space was definitely allotted to bedrooms (2 full sized beds in each room), dining room & kitchen. The living room was very small as were the bathroom and closets. There was a full (cement) basement where we had a food larger and washing area. Also, a big coal bin that had an outside door for the coal to be slid down the shoot. The subsequent owners re-did the entire inside and changed the side porch, but it doesn't look too much different. The inside of the house is very different though and I'm sorry that I took the tour when my sister (her brother in law owns it now) took us through it. I would have preferred to remember it the way it was. We once put up fruit baskets at either end of the upstairs hall and used socks to make baskets. Our memory was that it was a very long hallway...not true -- only about 40ft.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate...sorry about the curry mess. I just cleaned out my spice cabinet so I could find things better and found some curry powder in there that was never opened. I know what we're having next week!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, great restraint. I remember throwing a pie crust at my DH when he made a snarky remark and it was my fourth try at a crust.
Flytyin, caring for a diabetic dog is doable. But is intimidating in the beginning.
Enjoyed pic of childhood home. I can't remember which program you access map quest? But it shows topographical of street address and I have seen my childhood home using this. Will check it out to get proper site.
Maya and I had nice walk. Went to weight watchers and lost two pounds! This afternoon will christen my aqua jogger in pool. Excited.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you for the wishes Sorlenna and RookieRetiree.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How interesting Bonnie for us and for your DH to see where you came from and learn about the barns. I wonder why the tradition of the big barns didn't carry out to your area. Amazing that the cattle can survive outdoors. Learn something new everyday. Thanks for sharing that.


Here they just tend to put up a wind fence around the area where cattle are fed in winter, we don't get the wet snow that you get in the east and also when the settlers came here they didn't have the trees to make lumber to build the big barns.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandy said:


> It's a beautiful day today and it should be as it is my 44th anniversary. I just watched the Lady of the Lake go by and was really sad that I couldn't go it would be a perfect day to take the cruise. Oh well we will just have to make it a point to come over just for the tour some other time.
> 
> I do hope all the healing prayers being said are working and everyone is doing better.


A very happy anniversary. I'm sorry you couldn't do the cruise. It sounds wonderful. But perhaps another time
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Has to be hard seeing the one with the junk yard for what I'm sure was a lovely yard. Oh the memories of the quiet of the country. Long walks, heat bugs singing, lakes sparkling.....I'm a city girl and a country girl and I love both.


I only became a city girl after I was well grown. But I think that's the way with most of us. I'm so glad I was able to raise my children in the country. 
It is disheartening to see the "junk/yard sale" but we always rented but it would have been heartbreaking if it had belonged to the family. 
The home we lived in the longest, we moved into when I was about 10 yrs old and it was home until Mom had to go into the nursing home long after I was grown.
Junek


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the difference is just how it is processed- here the Tapioca is large balls- about the size you would expect a pearl necklace to have. The one I used is about one and a half milimeters diameter.


We have two sizes of tapioca. Around here they seem to use pearl tapioca, the larger, for pudding. I much prefer the smaller and also like that for thickening in peach or cherry pie.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Paula and everyone else for that matter. Brantley & I both appreciate the prayers and support you folks are giving us. I got upearly and got the Bacatrin (sp) prescription and 600 mg prescription of Ibuprofin filled. Already have the Lortab for pain (ibuprofin for swelling). I changed the bandage, spraying it with hydrogen peroxide and put on neosporin. Still is extremely red and puffy. Thisis going to take time. DH is seriously considering contacting an attorney when all is done. I just want his foot healed. Very tired today so wll go back to bed shortly and nap; Brantley already there.
> 
> Cashmeregma am still praying for your sister's grandchildren. I imagine the parents are just beside themselves with worry. Gagesmom I do hopeyou get what you need for the apartment and gt moved quickly.
> 
> ...


Praying yourself to sleep has got to be a wonderful way to get to sleep! hope you had a restful night and that B's foot is doing better. He is lucky to have you advocating for him.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Paula and everyone else for that matter. Brantley & I both appreciate the prayers and support you folks are giving us. I got upearly and got the Bacatrin (sp) prescription and 600 mg prescription of Ibuprofin filled. Already have the Lortab for pain (ibuprofin for swelling). I changed the bandage, spraying it with hydrogen peroxide and put on neosporin. Still is extremely red and puffy. Thisis going to take time. DH is seriously considering contacting an attorney when all is done. I just want his foot healed. Very tired today so wll go back to bed shortly and nap; Brantley already there.
> 
> Cashmeregma am still praying for your sister's grandchildren. I imagine the parents are just beside themselves with worry. Gagesmom I do hopeyou get what you need for the apartment and gt moved quickly.
> 
> ...


And what a great way to fall asleep!
I woke up very early and when I realized I wouldn't be falling back asleep, I decided I would pray the day awake!! And that's a great way to start the day.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Making bottles of Nectarine preserves is a memory of my first true migraine- Mum and me slaving in the hot kitchen- and me not knowing why I felt so wretched! Mum loved to buy great big boxes of fruit and tomatoes (to be turned into sauce) I preserve very little- because of the sugar issue- Glad you liked what I selected out! I can understand why Sam includes so many tempters!
> Someone asked about my mention of peanut butter, could not find the post when I went looking- it is a long standing joke that Sam would eat peanut butter with ANYTHING.
> Kaye,
> You know how welcome you would be to share a meal at my place!
> ...


It was I who asked about the PB reference-- makes sense now, TY for explaining. I'm not far from Sam on PB but I do draw the line on some things.

I love it when you write about Ringo, he sounds like such a joy and so good for YOU.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A very happy anniversary. I'm sorry you couldn't do the cruise. It sounds wonderful. But perhaps another time
> Junek


Thank you!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the kind encouragement. We had to wait a bit to get Molly as the vet had an emergency C section to do on a wonderful bulldog. Molly kept pawing me and wanting to go as soon as we saw each other, and I was in complete agreement. She goes back Monday early for a recheck and I will feed her "normal dogfood" in the meantime to see if we have the insulin levels correct. It has meant a lot to me to learn that this is a very doable thing.


Normal dog food-- that is interesting. When my DD#1's dog was diagnosed as diabetic, he was put on special food and we had to keep loose track of how much he ate and that determined how much insulin we gave. He couldn't have treats or anything and this was the dog that followed me around when I cooked because I would drop bits! Also very talented at getting to a bag of buns that weren't far enough back from the edge of the counter. DD#1 could give him canned green beans and that was his "treats", which he loved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> It was I who asked about the PB reference-- makes sense now, TY for explaining. I'm not far from Sam on PB but I do draw the line on some things.
> 
> I love it when you write about Ringo, he sounds like such a joy and so good for YOU.


he definitely is! sorry I am very sore. typing is difficult.
I think Sam likes PB on celery. he and 5mmdpn's used discuss the possibilities. Not keen on the celery.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> he definitely is! sorry I am very sore. typing is difficult.
> I think Sam likes PB on celery. he and 5mmdpn's used discuss the possibilities. Not keen on the celery.


Oh, PB on celery is one of my favorites! I also like PB cookies, cakes, pies, and have been known to snack on a small spoonful of PB to avoid the sugar. I usually grind my own so I can control the salt/sugar.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm not sure just what is going on but I do have really good virus/firewall protection on this computer. Yesterday while trying to view/find pattern for a shawl that was shown on main forum, I got a message that I needed to update JAVA. I don't think I have JAVA on this computer, at least didn't find it listed in programs, etc. So haven't done it. Today got a diff type message to download it and since it wasn't from the other site, I started to and protection said NOT to do it. Have any of you had this happening?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm not sure just what is going on but I do have really good virus/firewall protection on this computer. Yesterday while trying to view/find pattern for a shawl that was shown on main forum, I got a message that I needed to update JAVA. I don't think I have JAVA on this computer, at least didn't find it listed in programs, etc. So haven't done it. Today got a diff type message to download it and since it wasn't from the other site, I started to and protection said NOT to do it. Have any of you had this happening?


I'm getting a message to update Java now, but then won't let me download it. Won't let me get on to some pages of KTP ie 11 & 12.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kateb, I think that in your place I would have done damage wih the knitting needles, let alone the knife, so you were very restrained.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm not sure just what is going on but I do have really good virus/firewall protection on this computer. Yesterday while trying to view/find pattern for a shawl that was shown on main forum, I got a message that I needed to update JAVA. I don't think I have JAVA on this computer, at least didn't find it listed in programs, etc. So haven't done it. Today got a diff type message to download it and since it wasn't from the other site, I started to and protection said NOT to do it. Have any of you had this happening?


Those aren't real things--real update notices (other than for your browser) won't come from your browser but your computer will tell you when you start it (if it's not set to update automatically). Sometimes, if you stop moving the mouse and it's over an ad, the ad will pop up a new tab or window. I try to be careful not to do that (those video ads are annoying), and if anything does pop up while I'm on KP, I just close it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, PB on celery is one of my favorites! I also like PB cookies, cakes, pies, and have been known to snack on a small spoonful of PB to avoid the sugar. I usually grind my own so I can control the salt/sugar.


I like Tiger Candy as in diet for a small planet- but seldom allow myself the indulgence!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm also a big fan of peanut butter--was really craving some PB cookies yesterday but it was too hot to bake, so I guess I'm safe for now. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Those aren't real things--real update notices (other than for your browser) won't come from your browser but your computer will tell you when you start it (if it's not set to update automatically). Sometimes, if you stop moving the mouse and it's over an ad, the ad will pop up a new tab or window. I try to be careful not to do that (those video ads are annoying), and if anything does pop up while I'm on KP, I just close it.


I am getting an absolute rash of full-screen ads, esp. for casino games- grrrr, also your computer 'might' what ever- I try to get rid of them don't read them, but it is annoying!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm also a big fan of peanut butter--was really craving some PB cookies yesterday but it was too hot to bake, so I guess I'm safe for now. LOL


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope your finger is better soon, Julie. Don't tell Sam but I can't even bear the smell of peanut butter, or bananas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Hope your finger is better soon, Julie. Don't tell Sam but I can't even bear the smell of peanut butter, or bananas.


Sam is busy sorting boxes, so may not notice your 'heretical' tastes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am getting an absolute rash of full-screen ads, esp. for casino games- grrrr, also your computer 'might' what ever- I try to get rid of them don't read them, but it is annoying!


You've recently switched browsers, haven't you? You might need to look at the options and block pop ups. That's what I do with Firefox and it helps a great deal.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

angelam said:


> I'm getting a message to update Java now, but then won't let me download it. Won't let me get on to some pages of KTP ie 11 & 12.


My protection says it is NOT SAFE so do NOT download unless someone who is tech geek says differently. Go back later and try again, might let you do it. Hey, I meant try looking at pg 11 & 12, not download the thing!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm also a big fan of peanut butter--was really craving some PB cookies yesterday but it was too hot to bake, so I guess I'm safe for now. LOL


TY for input on the computer-- I had sort of figured that out but they are still dinging at me to download, which I won't.

And I have news, do NOT go buy any PB with dark choc in it-- it is VERY addictive. Oh, my, about once a month I go hassle the guy who showed me this and tell him what a BAD thing he did!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like Tiger Candy as in diet for a small planet- but seldom allow myself the indulgence!


OK, i'll bite-- I used to have that book but when downsized, it went. What's Tiger Candy???


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> TY for input on the computer-- I had sort of figured that out but they are still dinging at me to download, which I won't.
> 
> And I have news, do NOT go buy any PB with dark choc in it-- it is VERY addictive. Oh, my, about once a month I go hassle the guy who showed me this and tell him what a BAD thing he did!


I am more addicted to the Hazelnut spreads- it was a real disappointment that they ALL come chocolate- it is a bit tedious skinning them, possibly not strictly necessary- nuts come pricey locally, or I would grind them, myself.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Everyone... I have an urgent request from Gwen, Brantely is back in the ER with red streaks going up his leg. I'm sure she has told you about his foot problem, it is getting worse it seems. She is asking for prayers for them both but especially for Mr. B.
> 
> I love and miss you all so much, am doing my best to improve so that I will be with you at the KTP in October.
> 
> ...


~~~Assure Gwen that Brantley is in the circle of prayers. Gwen, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, i'll bite-- I used to have that book but when downsized, it went. What's Tiger Candy???


it's a mixture of honey, PB, milk powder that's what I remember- I often use golden syrup seldom afford honey, just because I love the more pricey ones over a clover honey.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> it's a mixture of honey, PB, milk powder that's what I remember- I often use golden syrup seldom afford honey, just because I love the more pricey ones over a clover honey.


Ah, kind of a homemade middle of a Reece's PB Cup? I love that!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Normal dog food-- that is interesting. When my DD#1's dog was diagnosed as diabetic, he was put on special food and we had to keep loose track of how much he ate and that determined how much insulin we gave. He couldn't have treats or anything and this was the dog that followed me around when I cooked because I would drop bits! Also very talented at getting to a bag of buns that weren't far enough back from the edge of the counter. DD#1 could give him canned green beans and that was his "treats", which he loved.


Molly's "normal" dog food is already a special metabolic food made by Science Diet. She may have no treats of any kind nor table food. She loves tomatoes and corn, but both of these are now off limits. You are right..everything must be placed out of doggie reach now.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jheines you have been an angel doing those squares. I'll never be able to thank you enough.
> 
> I thank Marianne for posting that Brantley & I are back in the emergency room. Red streaks going up front & back of the foot. They have now determined that it quite probably was initially a spider bite of some kind (which is what we said to start with)but of course don't know what kind. They are giving him 2 different antibiotics by IV which should take about 2 hours. They've drawn a line around where it is red and will send him home. They said IF the red goes above the line to come back immediately otherwise they want to recheck him Sunday. If no better Sunday then they will admit him and start cutting away any necrotic tissue and hopefully be able to save his foot. Your prayers are greatly appreciated. His foot MUST be saved. I'm not even thinking of any other possible negative situations and refuse to accept anything but full recovery. I'm claiming it to heal quickly. Thanking God for what he is doing now to heal him.


~~~Rest assured that all of the energies of the KTP are focusing on Brantley's healing & recovery. Loads for support for you, too.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Trying to post a picture of Allyson's finally finished socks


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil...What a lovely house. That looks like a roof that would last a long time. Is it brick? We had similar upbringings continents apart as far as houses. You have us beat though. We were a family of 10 in a 3 bedroom house. Were you one bathroom for everyone? I remember sitting on the stairs waiting for whomever was in there to come out and hoping it would be soon. Guess what I have a lot of in this house...bathrooms. :XD: :XD: It must have been so much fun to see your house unchanged. Our house is pretty much gutted and wonder if it will just be torn down. It wasn't much but mom always kept it so nice and had beautiful flowers. Funny how a photo from someone a continent away could spark memories. Thank you for sharing the home you grew up in with your friend and us. So nice to have more photos of you too. Love that smile.
> Congratulations on the team winning. Hope they go on to win at the finals too.


One bathroom only. Many a time we had a queue standing cross legged. As we got older getting in the shower was fun too


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Trying to post a picture of Allyson's finally finished socks


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: BRAVO!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am a stick in the mud! I like the English throw, and will stick with it! Besides I am a fair isler by instinct now- ain't gonna change until the wind blows!


I'm trying to do both sometimes so that I can change the muscles I'm using. But as the tension is different I need to remember at the start of a simple project to do continental and I don't!.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Trying to post a picture of Allyson's finally finished socks


Beautiful socks. Such lovely even knitting. You should feel very proud of yourself after all the blood, sweat and tears!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm getting a message to update Java now, but then won't let me download it. Won't let me get on to some pages of KTP ie 11 & 12.

I am getting the same pop up and my protection pops up and say it will cause irreparable damage to my hard drive if I download it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry for the late congratulations Sandy but here's wishing you and DH a wonderful love filled anniversary.


Sandy said:


> Thank you for the wishes Sorlenna and RookieRetiree.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> It's a beautiful day today and it should be as it is my 44th anniversary. I just watched the Lady of the Lake go by and was really sad that I couldn't go it would be a perfect day to take the cruise. Oh well we will just have to make it a point to come over just for the tour some other time.
> 
> I do hope all the healing prayers being said are working and everyone is doing better.


How nice to have a lovely day for your anniversary. Congratulations to the two of you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you flyty1n. They did do a swab for a culture and I will ask; am trying very hard to still be polite but firm and holding them to the standard of care. for this situation. Thank you for your input as a medical professional.


Does take some time to grow and test them. When you go back Sunday they should know if the antibiotics were the correct ones but can't wait with no treatment to find out so use the most likely ones to start with


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the kind encouragement. We had to wait a bit to get Molly as the vet had an emergency C section to do on a wonderful bulldog. Molly kept pawing me and wanting to go as soon as we saw each other, and I was in complete agreement. She goes back Monday early for a recheck and I will feed her "normal dogfood" in the meantime to see if we have the insulin levels correct. It has meant a lot to me to learn that this is a very doable thing.


Do you just give insulin or do you need to check her sugar levels as well? Giving her insulin sounds hard enough


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty those socks are beautiful....and yes, very long! No wonder they took you so long to knit them. I know Allyson is going to love them.


Bulldog said:


> Trying to post a picture of Allyson's finally finished socks


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sandy said:


> It's a beautiful day today and it should be as it is my 44th anniversary. I just watched the Lady of the Lake go by and was really sad that I couldn't go it would be a perfect day to take the cruise. Oh well we will just have to make it a point to come over just for the tour some other time.
> 
> I do hope all the healing prayers being said are working and everyone is doing better.


Happy anniversary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Trying to post a picture of Allyson's finally finished socks


Betty! These are magnificent!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Trying to post a picture of Allyson's finally finished socks


Well done. There sure was a lot of knitting in them but they look really good. Do you know if they fit yet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm trying to do both sometimes so that I can change the muscles I'm using. But as the tension is different I need to remember at the start of a simple project to do continental and I don't!.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Think possibly your DH should go pick up DIL.....and you are right; men! I am so sorry about the curry mess....I can only imagine what a mess that was to clean up and then tohave to go back to the store, etc. {{{HUGS}}}}}dear Kate!


He couldn't possibly do that as he ALWAYS meets his friends in the pub at teatime on a Saturday! :roll: As it turned out DIL's train was halted at a station 15 miles down the line so I'd to go there to collect her, and where was her DH ? (my DS) ..... with his pals in the pub - see a connection here? :shock:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sandy, happy 44th anniversary. Hope you and DH do something special.. Jim and I will celebrate 47 on the 19th.

Kate, what a horrible experience. Your men sound like my man. It amazes me how I can empty the two garbage cans into one bag and Jim always calls me for help, and at the most inopportune moment.

Julie, thank you so much for your wonderful opening and recipes. It is so sweet of you to lend Sam a hand and give me some rest before his trip.

I grew up in a little white wooden house. It had one bathroom, two bedrooms, a small dining room, a small living room, a small kitchen, and Daddy enclosed the back porch to put the washer and dryer and freezer. I went back once after Mom died to look at it from the road and was sorry I did. They had painted it this horrible color. Broke my heart.

Miss Tess, you are being lifted up for complete healing. we miss your sweet posts. Get well soon and come back to us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick update on Brantley's foot.....some of the red on his foot has subsided a bit so I'm taking that as improvement. He has slept most of the day which is a good thing too. Thank you all so much for your prayers. I truly beieve that has done as much good as the antibiotics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> He couldn't possibly do that as he ALWAYS meets his friends in the pub at teatime on a Saturday! :roll: As it turned out DIL's train was halted at a station 15 miles down the line so I'd to go there to collect her, and where was her DH ? (my DS) ..... with his pals in the pub - see a connection here? :shock:


who dares separate a man from his whiskey ( or other tipple!)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I had a lovely time at the Michigan Fiber Fest today. I went with a college student who started knitting in January. She has taken to knitting and does wonderful things. We were able to observe angora rabbit judging as well as sheep herding and we saw goats and sheep as well. We both used hand sanitizer before eating anything. I will attempt to show some pictures of my adventure from today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick update on Brantley's foot.....some of the red on his foot has subsided a bit so I'm taking that as improvement. He has slept most of the day which is a good thing too. Thank you all so much for your prayers. I truly beieve that has done as much good as the antibiotics.


The power of positive thinking!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Margaret, she said they fit. Allyson has always had a full calf. I cast on 76 stitches!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> He couldn't possibly do that as he ALWAYS meets his friends in the pub at teatime on a Saturday! :roll: As it turned out DIL's train was halted at a station 15 miles down the line so I'd to go there to collect her, and where was her DH ? (my DS) ..... with his pals in the pub - see a connection here? :shock:


Clearly you are having a day when you would rather no men round. David's response when I said your husband was lucky to be alive was 'some men just don't get it do they?'


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog
Julie said:


> Is putting up with Sam that hard that you need a rest from him?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful yarn, Mary. I haven't decided on a pattern for my moroon yarn yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Margaret, she said they fit. Allyson has always had a full calf. I cast on 76 stitches!


What a relief after all that work. Will she send a photo of them on her feet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am standing to write (type )this- only way I can get comfy at the moment. Thanks goodness I have a way to get to the doctor I trust, tomorrow. Not at all sure how I will manage at church-it was already a feat of endurance last week- I will be heading out at 9 so I get the free bus- not sure of the exact connection as the route I will transfer to is coming from the city centre more than 30 k away and inevitably runs late. but I will stay for lunch- at the weaving class- Then find the clinic and sort out the paper work. I always like excursions where I can accomplish two things if not more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is putting up with Sam that hard that you need a rest from him?


I hope Betty understands your sense of humour!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Trying to post a picture of Allyson's finally finished socks


Beautiful work Betty! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> who dares separate a man form his whiskey ( or other tipple!)


Guiness!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a lovely time at the Michigan Fiber Fest today. I went with a college student who started knitting in January. She has taken to knitting and does wonderful things. We were able to observe angora rabbit judging as well as sheep herding and we saw goats and sheep as well. We both used hand sanitizer before eating anything. I will attempt to show some pictures of my adventure from today.


Poor rabbit to go through that indignity just so we can have her fibre to knit!!!!!! I hope they grow their fur quickly!
seriously though, lovely to see your photos! AND the yarn looks delicious!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well time to get up and ready to head out. Going to the early service and then off my favourite local hand dyer. She is having a sale so taking a few knitting friends with me. Caught with the TP but left myself much time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Guiness!


Never did understand ANYONE liking that one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well time to get up and ready to head out. Going to the early service and then off my favourite local hand dyer. She is having a sale so taking a few knitting friends with me. Caught with the TP but left myself much time.


You'd better get your skates on, then!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Betty,
Your socks are wonderful. All your hard work has been worth the effort.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

angelam said:


> Beautiful socks. Such lovely even knitting. You should feel very proud of yourself after all the blood, sweat and tears!


I'd agree, very nice!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...Seeing the menu, what time do you want me to arrive for dinner. I don't think I will be alone.  :thumbup:


Giggle, include me as well, not that I can fly down at the moment due to other things going on in my life. Just couldn't resist being cheeky.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Do you just give insulin or do you need to check her sugar levels as well? Giving her insulin sounds hard enough


If Molly is like DD#1's dog, it won't bother at all. Rimmy was not always an easy dog but when it came to the shots, he was an angel and would let me do them twice a day. Don't think he ever tried to get me up but then, I am a bugger to wake up if really asleep. He was just so good about it, and I always massaged his butt or neck (varied where) when done and I'm sure he really liked that.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry for the late congratulations Sandy but here's wishing you and DH a wonderful love filled anniversary.


Thank you Gwen! Hope all is going well with Brantley's foot. Still sending prayers.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> I had a lovely time at the Michigan Fiber Fest today. I went with a college student who started knitting in January. She has taken to knitting and does wonderful things. We were able to observe angora rabbit judging as well as sheep herding and we saw goats and sheep as well. We both used hand sanitizer before eating anything. I will attempt to show some pictures of my adventure from today.


That goat's intelligence just shines thru! Bet you had a really fun day.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do you just give insulin or do you need to check her sugar levels as well? Giving her insulin sounds hard enough


Insulin and strict diet for starters..back to the vet Monday for her first sugar curve. Will ultimately do sugar levels as needed.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> How nice to have a lovely day for your anniversary. Congratulations to the two of you


Thank you! Watching Little League Baseball World Series, Nascar races, and we took a drive into town and visited a yarn shop (but I was a good girl and didn't buy). Haven't figured out what I want for dinner yet.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am standing to write (type )this- only way I can get comfy at the moment. Thanks goodness I have a way to get to the doctor I trust, tomorrow. Not at all sure how I will manage at church-it was already a feat of endurance last week- I will be heading out at 9 so I get the free bus- not sure of the exact connection as the route I will transfer to is coming from the city centre more than 30 k away and inevitably runs late. but I will stay for lunch- at the weaving class- Then find the clinic and sort out the paper work. I always like excursions where I can accomplish two things if not more.


I'd take a pillow with me to put under that hip for a bit of relief on the hard church pew. Just an idea.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy anniversary!


Thank you Kate!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sandy said:


> Thank you Kate!


And another Happy Anniversary wish from Kansas.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sandy, happy 44th anniversary. Hope you and DH do something special.. Jim and I will celebrate 47 on the 19th.


Thank you! Happy Anniversary early for the 19th!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> And another Happy Anniversary wish from Kansas.


Thank you!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

All caught up again. Glenn called his brother today (he was one of our witnesses when we eloped) and asked him if he knew what he was doing and where he was 44 years ago. Ron told him he was driving back from Colorado from a job. Glenn told him are you sure you weren't driving us to Winnemucca? Ron was at a loss for words for a few minutes, Glenn was laughing so hard I thought he was going to fall out of the chair.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm not sure just what is going on but I do have really good virus/firewall protection on this computer. Yesterday while trying to view/find pattern for a shawl that was shown on main forum, I got a message that I needed to update JAVA. I don't think I have JAVA on this computer, at least didn't find it listed in programs, etc. So haven't done it. Today got a diff type message to download it and since it wasn't from the other site, I started to and protection said NOT to do it. Have any of you had this happening?


Sounds like it might have been malware or a virus type program if the protection program advised against it. That's usually a good indicator that it's something you don't want on your computer!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Giggle, include me as well, not that I can fly down at the moment due to other things going on in my life. Just couldn't resist being cheeky.


good to see you! I have been wondering what you were up to- still working on your house?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Those aren't real things--real update notices (other than for your browser) won't come from your browser but your computer will tell you when you start it (if it's not set to update automatically). Sometimes, if you stop moving the mouse and it's over an ad, the ad will pop up a new tab or window. I try to be careful not to do that (those video ads are annoying), and if anything does pop up while I'm on KP, I just close it.


I have a good pop-up blocker on my tablet and laptop.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am getting an absolute rash of full-screen ads, esp. for casino games- grrrr, also your computer 'might' what ever- I try to get rid of them don't read them, but it is annoying!


Have you checked your internet tools to see of you can set up the pop-up blocker? I have Chrome on my laptop but seldom use it because I never could find a blocker listed.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I'd take a pillow with me to put under that hip for a bit of relief on the hard church pew. Just an idea.


mmmm,I think I better had- I must go change the pillow slip!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I have a good pop-up blocker on my tablet and laptop.
> Junek


So do I--the only site allowed to use popups is my work site, because it has to.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Hope your finger is better soon, Julie. Don't tell Sam but I can't even bear the smell of peanut butter, or bananas.


And my tastes have changed over the last few years and I no longer like peanut butter! And grew up drinking iced tea..now I can't stand the taste of it!!
Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are numerous people we've not heard from for ages-
> Dollyclaire
> Kiwifrau
> Onthewingsofadove
> ...


I'm here, lurking every now and then reading when I can.
Has been a horrendous 12 months for me, not all of the 12 months, mostly this past month.

Earlier I was so happy as I was finally getting my new house renovated, most nearly done, hopefully over the next 4 weeks or so I can get the tradesmen back in to finish off.

I year after my husband passed (last July 20th) my daughter has been diagnosed with stage 4 cancer in her right hip. She insisted on an MRI and they found tumors in her spine.
I've been down at her home driving her back & forth for radiation. 
Then we thought she needed major hip surgery, thankfully that is no longer necessary at the moment. 
Dr. Wunder (yes that's his name) wants her to wait till it's 100% necessary or if she's in such pain that she can't stand it any longer. 
We are both happy with this as gives her a chance to digest what is happening in her life.
She's an extremely positive young woman (47) and had battled breast cancer in 2011/2012.
This being said I've become a pole of steel or an ice block just trying to cope with the situation.

We are both positive people and determined to defeat this as well.

Didn't really want to post this as so many other KP's Families and Friends have their problems as well. Just weakened when I read that I had been missed.
So lovely to think that KP's have missed others including myself and do hope their situations aren't as serious as mine.

"1 day at a time is my new saying".

Don't worry I've been angry, screaming, even cursing and wondering why and what did I do that she has this. This is all natural for anyone in these situations, one can only hope for the best, be positive and try to be happy.

Saying earlier that this has been a horrendous year also includes that a friend's daughter committed suicide 2 weeks ago, no one can understand why and she didn't leave a note. So sad for her family, husband and 3 sons.
Then my neighbors daughter's friends daughter, was killed in an accident when a soccer goal fell on her, broke her wind pipe, dead at 15.

Yes this has been quite a summer for some of us.
To all of you my thoughts, prayers and hugs to you all.

Thanks for missing me. Thanks for letting me vent.
Kiwifrau.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Have you checked your internet tools to see of you can set up the pop-up blocker? I have Chrome on my laptop but seldom use it because I never could find a blocker listed.
> Junek


sugarsugar helped me set one up- but it has vanished! I am a bit new to this whole business!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Trying to post a picture of Allyson's finally finished socks


They're gorgeous, Betty. Your daughter should love them!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm here, lurking every now and then reading when I can.
> Has been a horrendous 12 months for me, not all of the 12 months, mostly this past month.
> 
> Earlier I was so happy as I was finally getting my new house renovated, most nearly done, hopefully over the next 4 weeks or so I can get the tradesmen back in to finish off.
> ...


Oh my dear! as if it were not enough just losing your husband- my thoughts are with you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> He couldn't possibly do that as he ALWAYS meets his friends in the pub at teatime on a Saturday! :roll: As it turned out DIL's train was halted at a station 15 miles down the line so I'd to go there to collect her, and where was her DH ? (my DS) ..... with his pals in the pub - see a connection here? :shock:


Like I said, can't live with 'em and it's illegal to take a knife to 'em!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick update on Brantley's foot.....some of the red on his foot has subsided a bit so I'm taking that as improvement. He has slept most of the day which is a good thing too. Thank you all so much for your prayers. I truly beieve that has done as much good as the antibiotics.


And the prayers for Brantley's healing and your comfort will continue.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Sounds like it night have been malware or a virus type program if the protection program advised against it. That usually a good indicator that it's something you don't want on your computer!
> Junek


Exactly-- which is why, once the protect advice showed, I avoided the thing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a lovely time at the Michigan Fiber Fest today. I went with a college student who started knitting in January. She has taken to knitting and does wonderful things. We were able to observe angora rabbit judging as well as sheep herding and we saw goats and sheep as well. We both used hand sanitizer before eating anything. I will attempt to show some pictures of my adventure from today.


What a fantastic day that had to have been!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> He couldn't possibly do that as he ALWAYS meets his friends in the pub at teatime on a Saturday! :roll: As it turned out DIL's train was halted at a station 15 miles down the line so I'd to go there to collect her, and where was her DH ? (my DS) ..... with his pals in the pub - see a connection here? :shock:


You definitely need a very long expensive Ladies Day out with your friends to make up for this.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Like I said, can't live with 'em and it's illegal to take a knife to 'em!!!
> Junek


No justice, is there?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Margaret, she said they fit. Allyson has always had a full calf. I cast on 76 stitches!


Wonderful!! I know she loved them.
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Betty! These are magnificent!


I wholeheartedly agree :thumbup: :thumbup: !!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am standing to write (type )this- only way I can get comfy at the moment. Thanks goodness I have a way to get to the doctor I trust, tomorrow. Not at all sure how I will manage at church-it was already a feat of endurance last week- I will be heading out at 9 so I get the free bus- not sure of the exact connection as the route I will transfer to is coming from the city centre more than 30 k away and inevitably runs late. but I will stay for lunch- at the weaving class- Then find the clinic and sort out the paper work. I always like excursions where I can accomplish two things if not more.


Wishing you well on your excursion and praying for relief for your aching hip!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm here, lurking every now and then reading when I can.
> Has been a horrendous 12 months for me, not all of the 12 months, mostly this past month.
> 
> Earlier I was so happy as I was finally getting my new house renovated, most nearly done, hopefully over the next 4 weeks or so I can get the tradesmen back in to finish off.
> ...


Wow-- I'd say your 2014 has rivaled that of anyone on here. Don't be bashful about talking about troubles, this bunch is very good at helping you get thru them or at least saying prayers and being encouraging. Really great bunch.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm not sure just what is going on but I do have really good virus/firewall protection on this computer. Yesterday while trying to view/find pattern for a shawl that was shown on main forum, I got a message that I needed to update JAVA. I don't think I have JAVA on this computer, at least didn't find it listed in programs, etc. So haven't done it. Today got a diff type message to download it and since it wasn't from the other site, I started to and protection said NOT to do it. Have any of you had this happening?


Two days ago had the same thing, stupid me downloaded it and long story short spent 4 hours trying to figure out what was wrong. Had to reset my computer back to 2 days earlier.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandy said:


> All caught up again. Glenn called his brother today (he was one of our witnesses when we eloped) and asked him if he knew what he was doing and where he was 44 years ago. Ron told him he was driving back from Colorado from a job. Glenn told him are you sure you weren't driving us to Winnemucca? Ron was at a loss for words for a few minutes, Glenn was laughing so hard I thought he was going to fall out of the chair.


LOL!!! Some days you remember forever!!
Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am getting an absolute rash of full-screen ads, esp. for casino games- grrrr, also your computer 'might' what ever- I try to get rid of them don't read them, but it is annoying!


The only way to get rid of this is to restore your computer back 3 or 4 days. You won't loose data, only the program you installed. Had to do this yesterday, actually 1st the computer told me to restore to the 13th of Aug, did that but the program was still there so I went in and changed the date to the 10th. Any updates from e.g. Microsoft will reinstall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Wishing you well on your excursion and praying for relief for your aching hip!
> Junek


Thanks, June- we all have different tolerance to pain- but this is getting beyond a joke.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm here, lurking every now and then reading when I can.
> Has been a horrendous 12 months for me, not all of the 12 months, mostly this past month.
> 
> Earlier I was so happy as I was finally getting my new house renovated, most nearly done, hopefully over the next 4 weeks or so I can get the tradesmen back in to finish off.
> ...


Oh, my dear!!! I can understand your rant at "fate"!!!
What horrible things you and your friends have had to deal with.
My prayers are with your daughter for healing and for you and your friends for comfort!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, June- we all have different tolerance to pain- but this is getting beyond a joke.


I've been there, Julie, so I know what you're going through. I put off my hip replacement for 6 months until my daughter could move in with me. The Dr and my physical therapist were amazed that I didn't have that much pain after the surgery. I told them, they didn't know how much pain I had before. The little bit afterward was nothing in comparison!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've been there, Julie, so I know what you're going through. I put off my hip replacement for 6 months until my daughter could move in with me. The Dr and my physical therapist were amazed that I didn't have that much pain after the surgery. I told them, they didn't know how much pain I had before. The little bit afterward was nothing in comparison!
> Junek


what has really got me is that the downhill has been so rapid- when I saw the xray back about March(but it would have been taken a few months earlier) there still was cartilage in the joint although thinning-I am going every where now with at least the stick- Hopefully tomorrow will bring things closer to an answer.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I've just managed to get on here & catch up on this week, have to go now so can't write much. Must send my wishes for quick recovery of Brantley & the poor little ones with e-coli,and anyone else who is sick. 

You are so good at taking Sam's place Julie, I'm sure he will be able to relax & really enjoy his holiday. I hope he has a good time, he deserves it.

Must go, I'm in trouble now, ha ha.

Tessa


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kiwifrau, what a terrible time for you. your family are in my prayers.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Here are some of the pics I took before they came to look at the issue. Landlords don't know I have these pics. Good for me cuz they wiped all the mold off of everything in Gages room(furniture) last time they were here.


Good that you have the evidence to prove the situation to perhaps the courts, to show them the living conditions that your landlord and property management have been expecting you to live in.

Do you have Insurance?

Probably like so many your answer will be "no." If you would have it then you would be able to move into a Motel or find another apartment. Don't think me judgemental when I asked if you have Insurance, we never had it either when we were living in apartments. To that time who would've thought of "Black mold" in an apartment.
In today's World we need it, that also being said, it's expensive and from reading your earlier post back in July I believe you were about to change jobs.

You "MUST" get out of that apartment, can't express this strongly enough, "Black Mold" is deadly. Maybe not now but several years down the road.

You are living in Fergus and if you can't afford a Lawyer you must talk to your City Councillor and arrange to receive help in obtaining a lawyer that is paid for by the government. There are programs to help you in this situation.
Don't want to frighten you, just "Google" Black Mold sicknesses.

Bleach and other solutions will only kill it for a few days or hours and it starts growing back again. You will never kill it 100%. 
Your Landlord will have to have professional tradesmen come in to do this and he probably wont do that as it's very expensive.

Your Lawyer would see that you receive you rent and other expenses returned to you. Basically all that is or has been covered in this mold should be taken to the dump and you should be reimbursed all costs.

I would be packing my bags and leaving right now.

So sorry that you are in this situation, better to pack up and go before you begin to have medical problems.

Good Luck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I've just managed to get on here & catch up on this week, have to go now so can't write much. Must send my wishes for quick recovery of Brantley & the poor little ones with e-coli,and anyone else who is sick.
> 
> You are so good at taking Sam's place Julie, I'm sure he will be able to relax & really enjoy his holiday. I hope he has a good time, he deserves it.
> 
> ...


I guess it's getting late! 1 am., but you often are up late- good to see you, and thanks for the compliment!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Off to bed, thanks to all for letting me vent.
Hugs and Prayer's to all that need them. Hugs even if you don't.
Happy Birthday to those who are celebrating their BD and Happy Anniversary to all who are also celebrating their special day. 
Love all the photo's and will return tomorrow to copy and paste some of the recipe's.

Have to Google - green curry, never heard of it, am thinking it's perhaps "Wasabi"!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Off to bed, thanks to all for letting me vent.
> Hugs and Prayer's to all that need them. Hugs even if you don't.
> Happy Birthday to those who are celebrating their BD and Happy Anniversary to all who are also celebrating their special day.
> Love all the photo's and will return tomorrow to copy and paste some of the recipe's.
> ...


No, Wasabi is a horse radish- quite different- the Thai cuisine centres on both a red and a green curry- I buy it ready made in little jars- check your International aisle! (perhaps)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau...I've been missing you so and just thought that it was too much keeping up on here for you. In fact I was thinking of you just today and also a few days ago. Little did I know what you have been facing. Today I was thinking how so many of us in this little community of KTP are facing so much. Although we come together because of knitting we have formed a bond that has knit us all together in the caring of one another.

Please know that I will be praying for you and your precious daughter. July was extra hard with being the anniversary of your DH's passing and dealing with what is happening with your daughter. Please don't hesitate to keep us posted. It helps to have hugs, prayers, and words of encouragement as we face the difficult happenings of life.
Big Hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Trying to post a picture of Allyson's finally finished socks


Oh my, Betty, you have done a beautiful job of them!! Well done, you.

I'm so proud of you and your accomplishment here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Betty - those are MARVELOUS! Has she seen them yet?



Bulldog said:


> Trying to post a picture of Allyson's finally finished socks


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> what has really got me is that the downhill has been so rapid- when I saw the xray back about March(but it would have been taken a few months earlier) there still was cartilage in the joint although thinning-I am going every where now with at least the stick- Hopefully tomorrow will bring things closer to an answer.


I am just so sorry Julie to hear how bad this has gotten. I pray you will get the help you need. It is awful to be in continual pain and especially when it has to do with walking, but I know it isn't just getting around but even sitting is painful. Hoping you get the help you need and prayers winging their way over for you.

Praying Brantley is not in too much pain and that the antibiotics they chose to give him are the right ones. At least when he goes back in they will know if they are the right ones or to change them. This happened when grandson had MRSA and they gave him drugs for it and it got worse. Tests finally showed it was ORSA and they were able to save his arm, thank God. I'm glad you are being positive Gwen. There definitely is hope and lots of prayer.

My sister now has 6 little grandchildren with confirmed e-coli. Moriah and Cohen are going home. I hope they will be monitored as I am very concerned after what happened to my cousin. I don't know how they are coping but I do know that my sister is an absolutely amazing young woman and an inspiration to so many people. I know one thing about her for sure right now, she is totally exhausted and needs sleep desperately. I hope to talk with her soon but will let her sleep for now.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick update on Brantley's foot.....some of the red on his foot has subsided a bit so I'm taking that as improvement. He has slept most of the day which is a good thing too. Thank you all so much for your prayers. I truly beieve that has done as much good as the antibiotics.


Gwen, we've done so many unexpected PMs today and yet I keep forgetting to tell you that I, too, and praying for his recovery--without further complications.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

In the house we rented after Dad passed away, there were three bedrooms upstairs and one downstairs right off the living room. That was Mom's room---the bathroom and stairway were on the other side... we'd queue up on the stairs in the morning...but the worst part is that Mom would always know when each of us got home because we'd all use the bathroom before going upstairs. She sure kept count of her goslings and knew each one's walk to be pretty accurate of who was in and who wasn't.



darowil said:


> One bathroom only. Many a time we had a queue standing cross legged. As we got older getting in the shower was fun too


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm here, lurking every now and then reading when I can.
> Kiwifrau.


Nice to have you lurking when you can. Prayers on the way for you, your daughter, friends, and neighbors. Hope you have a better one day at a time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog wrote:
Trying to post a picture of Allyson's finally finished socks
___________________________________

This socks are amazing and I'm not sure I would have the patience to do such long socks. Great knitting Bulldog and I know those stitches done one at a time were all knit with love.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> In the house we rented after Dad passed away, there were three bedrooms upstairs and one downstairs right off the living room. That was Mom's room---the bathroom and stairway were on the other side... we'd queue up on the stairs in the morning...but the worst part is that Mom would always know when each of us got home because we'd all use the bathroom before going upstairs. She sure kept count of her goslings and knew each one's walk to be pretty accurate of who was in and who wasn't.


Aaaaah yes, the cueing on the stairs. :XD: :XD: :XD: Tears of laughter and tears of agony when the wait was too long.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh what a wonderful time. There's a Wisconsin Fiber Fest the second weekend in September...I'm hoping that my SIL and I are able to go. There are over 100 pages to their catalog of things to do. I thought the kids might get a kick out of seeing the animals, but after Cashmergma's sister's grandkids experience from a petty zoo, I'm a little apprehensive.



pacer said:


> I had a lovely time at the Michigan Fiber Fest today. I went with a college student who started knitting in January. She has taken to knitting and does wonderful things. We were able to observe angora rabbit judging as well as sheep herding and we saw goats and sheep as well. We both used hand sanitizer before eating anything. I will attempt to show some pictures of my adventure from today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh wrote:
Quick update on Brantley's foot.....some of the red on his foot has subsided a bit so I'm taking that as improvement. He has slept most of the day which is a good thing too. Thank you all so much for your prayers. I truly beieve that has done as much good as the antibiotics.
__________________________________
That is wonderful. Sounds like they chose the right antibiotic if there is improvement. Sleep is so healing too. Makes me feel so good to get this wonderful news. Continued healing and prayers for Brantley and now for you to start to recover too.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Kiwifrau, I am so sorry for your horrible year. I shall pray that you will be able to be blessed to handle these stressful circumstances. 
You are right on with the black mold. When my kitchen sink leaked down into my basement bathroom, I called the restoration people right away. They came within 15 minutes and told me that it needed immediately to be dried out for once black mold started, all the plasterboard and even, sometimes, the joists and everything that had black mold had to be torn out and replaced. They reminded me that black mold is deadly. If something, such as furniture, has black mold, it must be thrown away.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh what a wonderful time. There's a Wisconsin Fiber Fest the second weekend in September...I'm hoping that my SIL and I are able to go. There are over 100 pages to their catalog of things to do. I thought the kids might get a kick out of seeing the animals, but after Cashmergma's sister's grandkids experience from a petty zoo, I'm a little apprehensive.


Please don't let this ruin your experience.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like 2009 forward for us. Don't ever hesitate to join us with happy or sad news...we will be there with and for you through it all. You're right, it's one day at a time and at sometimes, making sure one foot goes in front of the other is also a must. Easier to take when broken down into smaller chunks.



kiwifrau said:


> I'm here, lurking every now and then reading when I can.
> Has been a horrendous 12 months for me, not all of the 12 months, mostly this past month.
> 
> Earlier I was so happy as I was finally getting my new house renovated, most nearly done, hopefully over the next 4 weeks or so I can get the tradesmen back in to finish off.
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kiwifrau...SO good to see you posting again. Wow! You have endured some awful challenges these past 12 months. I will certainly keep you and your daughter in my prayers.

Gwen...I can't believe that they did not admit DH this last visit. Praying for both of you.

Sandy....Happy Anniversary. 

Keeping everyone in my prayers as so many are facing challenging times. 

My computer suggested that I needed a JAVA update as well yesterday. When my main system advised against it I avoided the JAVA the rest of the evening. Fortunately I have not seen the message again. 

I am still in my glory with my finds at the fiber festival. Mostly I bought patterns. I have enough stash in my home so didn't really need anything. The young lady that went with me bought a drop spindle so I got her a small book showing the technique and gave it to her as a gift. She is a college student with limited income and has just taken off with her knitting talents. She couldn't wait to go home and give spinning a try. One vendor had hexagon carved knitting needles for $35 for straight needles and $30 for circulars. They were nice needles, but a bit out of my range for now. I saw so many beautiful knitted items as well. Many of the vendors and instructors camped on the site for the week so campers and tents were everywhere. I didn't see any alpaca today so I will wait until October to see them.

Darowil...You were so adorable knitting at the football game. Your childhood home reminded me of hour home for 8 people. We had one bathroom which was relatively nice sized so when one of the four girls was using the toilet, the rest of us would sometimes be in the bathroom talking with each other and sharing the toilet when one person would get done. It was a social room many a times. We had 2 bedrooms upstairs and the girls had to walk through the boys room to get to their room. During the winter we could see frost on the nail heads in the paneling. Needless to say, our bedrooms were cold during the winter months. We grew up in the country so we had plenty of room to play outside and go on our own adventures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the football went as well as I could have dreamed. With one game to go we are now in the top 5- just need to stay there next week and we will be playing finals after all. Starting to feel hopeful that we might make it. Must win next week - and rely on the team under us losing or at least winning by less than we do. But we are playing very well currently so could shake up the finals if we make it.
> 
> Drove round Elizabeth where I bought up today with my friend. Th ehouse looks virtually unchanged from when Mum sold it- garden a little different but nothing else much has changed. See the photos, lived here from the time I was 4 for around 18 years when I left home.
> 
> And then a couple of photos of me at the football.


Great house, you look great too and nice and warmly bundled for watching the footy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Ms. Tess had been ill and dislocated her shoulder. She has been reading along but can't type yet. She misses posting to us and will return as soon as she can type.
> 
> Healing Wishes coming your way Ms. Tess.


Good to know, hoping that the she is recovering from the illness and the dislocation with no problems and will be back in the pink again soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When we first came in we told them we were concerned he might have been bitten by a brown recluse spider because having just been hiking in an area that they are plentiful. Did they listen? Noooooooo....must say they sure are working hard right now as trying to explain how everything was "done correctly" la-da-da-da-da...trying to be good at covering their a** right now. I am so pissed.


I'd be PO'd too, if they'd have listened in the beginning and done what was needed, they wouldn't need to try to cover their butts. 
Hoping and praying that they get everything taken care of properly now and no further problems with the healing process.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just checking in to see if there were any updates before I turn the lights off for bedtime.
> 
> Keeping all my Sisters and Brothers in my thoughts and always in my prayers..
> 
> ...


Good night Marianne!!!!!!! Sweet dreams and hope you are healing quickly and properly. 
Hugs


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh what a wonderful time. There's a Wisconsin Fiber Fest the second weekend in September...I'm hoping that my SIL and I are able to go. There are over 100 pages to their catalog of things to do. I thought the kids might get a kick out of seeing the animals, but after Cashmergma's sister's grandkids experience from a petty zoo, I'm a little apprehensive.


I will have to admit that the ecoli situation deterred me from petting the animals and I intentionally brought hand sanitizer to use during the day. It was neat looking at these animals and thinking what the yarn would look like from their coats of fur. I also did not touch the railings surrounding the animals to avoid any possible infections for myself. I had so much difficulty healing with the cancer in '09 that I stay thoughtful of possible infections. I could not resist touching the skeins of yarn though. Is the Wisconsin fiber festival very far for you? Some of the vendors her are from Wisconsin. One said she comes from somewhere near Madison. I can't remember who she is though.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Ms Tess, get well soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jheines you have been an angel doing those squares. I'll never be able to thank you enough.
> 
> I thank Marianne for posting that Brantley & I are back in the emergency room. Red streaks going up front & back of the foot. They have now determined that it quite probably was initially a spider bite of some kind (which is what we said to start with)but of course don't know what kind. They are giving him 2 different antibiotics by IV which should take about 2 hours. They've drawn a line around where it is red and will send him home. They said IF the red goes above the line to come back immediately otherwise they want to recheck him Sunday. If no better Sunday then they will admit him and start cutting away any necrotic tissue and hopefully be able to save his foot. Your prayers are greatly appreciated. His foot MUST be saved. I'm not even thinking of any other possible negative situations and refuse to accept anything but full recovery. I'm claiming it to heal quickly. Thanking God for what he is doing now to heal him.


Prayers coming at a rapid rate for you both. And positives thoughts and energy to bolster you both during the recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> After the health dept got involved they suddenly have an apartment 2 buildings down from us on the 3rd floor. I am not interested. I want my money back that I have paid in rent from Feb to now. I also want the money back we have spent on vet bills and meds for Deuce.I want to get out of here and never look back.


I have to agree with you, there is a good chance you will find the same problem in the other apartment. Poor Deuce, I agree, they should be paying the bills if the mold caused the problems, also anything you had to put out if any of you have been ill. 
Hoping that you can find a much better place and that the move goes fairly easily.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> here are the newest pics of my doggies....


They sure have grown, beautiful looking dogs. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the yarn and the legs on that one look like it's wearing socks! How much fun....wish there was such a festival near me. Maybe next year I can go to something like this.

Also, good reminder about using the hand sanitizer after petting the animals. We ALL need to remember that!

I will be sure we have a LARGE BOTTLE of hand sanitizer when we go to the Alpaca/Llama farm in October for us ALL to use.



pacer said:


> I had a lovely time at the Michigan Fiber Fest today. I went with a college student who started knitting in January. She has taken to knitting and does wonderful things. We were able to observe angora rabbit judging as well as sheep herding and we saw goats and sheep as well.  We both used hand sanitizer before eating anything. I will attempt to show some pictures of my adventure from today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, thank you for helping Sam have a nice long break. Recipes look great and pictures too.
> 
> Glad the photo paper helped. Like the idea of having it put inside plastic. That will keep it nice much longer. Here we can get that done at office stores and if we lived closer, I have a machine that uses heat to seal it.
> 
> ...


Praying for the children and the rest of the families, thankfully children seem to rebound faster than us adults do, I think God made children that way on purpose, children bounce, as my son said when he was little. 
Good news on the stove though, a free one is spectacular.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kiwifrau I understand your hesitance at posting/sharing but know you have been missed and will be lifted in prayer that you will continue to have the strength and comfort needed and that your daughter will also have it and healing. God bless you for being that steel post.



kiwifrau said:


> I'm here, lurking every now and then reading when I can.
> Has been a horrendous 12 months for me, not all of the 12 months, mostly this past month.
> 
> Earlier I was so happy as I was finally getting my new house renovated, most nearly done, hopefully over the next 4 weeks or so I can get the tradesmen back in to finish off.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sandy said:


> It's a beautiful day today and it should be as it is my 44th anniversary. I just watched the Lady of the Lake go by and was really sad that I couldn't go it would be a perfect day to take the cruise. Oh well we will just have to make it a point to come over just for the tour some other time.
> 
> I do hope all the healing prayers being said are working and everyone is doing better.


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope that it was a wonderful day even without the tour, and it will be something nice to go back and do later on. HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kiwifrau, so good to see that you are here. 
Share away, we will send you prayers, positive energies, and/or healing thoughts. Definitely sending all three to you and your DD and also friends that have had tragedies this year, it is indeed a lot to deal with and one day at a time is the only way to not lose your mind. 
Giant hugs winging to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is putting up with Sam that hard that you need a rest from him?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Too funny.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, thanks for the lovely opening. It is always fascinating to hear about different foods and cultures. I will try the Spinach torte and maybe some other. the bag looks pretty too.

Gagesmom, I'm glad you got pictures and are pursuing the mold issue, that's a terrible thing for them to hide! Many years ago we lived in a hhouse that tended to have mildew on one wall and I have hated the smell ever since. We have some similar issues in our bathroom. I'm sure repairs on the outside should help. I wish you the best of luck in your pursuing of this.

I'm going to get ready for bed as the grandkids are camping out for the weekend so they'll be up to the house early tomorrow morning as they were this morning, Our son has been a tremendous help to my husband this weekend with his bad knee.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am standing to write (type )this- only way I can get comfy at the moment. Thanks goodness I have a way to get to the doctor I trust, tomorrow. Not at all sure how I will manage at church-it was already a feat of endurance last week- I will be heading out at 9 so I get the free bus- not sure of the exact connection as the route I will transfer to is coming from the city centre more than 30 k away and inevitably runs late. but I will stay for lunch- at the weaving class- Then find the clinic and sort out the paper work. I always like excursions where I can accomplish two things if not more.


OUCH!! I hope you are able to get some decent relief soon, at least you will be able to see the doc you want to see. I agree, good idea to take a pillow with you on your excursions.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick update on Brantley's foot.....some of the red on his foot has subsided a bit so I'm taking that as improvement. He has slept most of the day which is a good thing too. Thank you all so much for your prayers. I truly beieve that has done as much good as the antibiotics.


Fantastic!! Here's to continued improvement.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a lovely time at the Michigan Fiber Fest today. I went with a college student who started knitting in January. She has taken to knitting and does wonderful things. We were able to observe angora rabbit judging as well as sheep herding and we saw goats and sheep as well. We both used hand sanitizer before eating anything. I will attempt to show some pictures of my adventure from today.


Ooh, great yarn, cute bunny but I'm highly allergic to rabbits so wouldn't dare get that close even with taking allergy meds before and after. Looks and sounds like a fantastic day. We have made our reservations and paid for the classes that Marla and I are going to take at our fiber fair in September, will be so much fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Trying to post a picture of Allyson's finally finished socks


Those are fantastic!!! Well done!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kaye - the sounds of making jams brings back many memories. I only make the short versions for small batches that keep very well in the refrigerator. Do you mix the two or where they each separate batches? I love seeing the photos of the "girls"!
> 
> Only one of my hometown places is still around - the one that my Dad grew up in as well. It had four bedrooms - one full bath upstairs and one toilet room off the kitcen. Space was definitely allotted to bedrooms (2 full sized beds in each room), dining room & kitchen. The living room was very small as were the bathroom and closets. There was a full (cement) basement where we had a food larger and washing area. Also, a big coal bin that had an outside door for the coal to be slid down the shoot. The subsequent owners re-did the entire inside and changed the side porch, but it doesn't look too much different. The inside of the house is very different though and I'm sorry that I took the tour when my sister (her brother in law owns it now) took us through it. I would have preferred to remember it the way it was. We once put up fruit baskets at either end of the upstairs hall and used socks to make baskets. Our memory was that it was a very long hallway...not true -- only about 40ft.


 We did 40 some jars of Peach and 15 jars of Strawberry. 
We will do another couple dozen jars on Monday, and then we froze 3 gallon freezer bags full to use later in pies. 
The girls are silly, they are asleep, smashed as tight to my side almost one on top of the other, right now.  They play hard, then they sleep hard, and then they start the whole cycle over again. :roll: 
I was trying to weed the garden earlier and they feel the need to come in and help, they are learning, finally, that the garden is off limits and the fence is there for a reason, not to crawl under. lol


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sandy....Happy Anniversary.
> /quote]
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, great restraint. I remember throwing a pie crust at my DH when he made a snarky remark and it was my fourth try at a crust.
> Flytyin, caring for a diabetic dog is doable. But is intimidating in the beginning.
> Enjoyed pic of childhood home. I can't remember which program you access map quest? But it shows topographical of street address and I have seen my childhood home using this. Will check it out to get proper site.
> Maya and I had nice walk. Went to weight watchers and lost two pounds! This afternoon will christen my aqua jogger in pool. Excited.


Congratulations on the 2 lb weight loss, it is always a good feeling to see the hard work actually working. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Making bottles of Nectarine preserves is a memory of my first true migraine- Mum and me slaving in the hot kitchen- and me not knowing why I felt so wretched! Mum loved to buy great big boxes of fruit and tomatoes (to be turned into sauce) I preserve very little- because of the sugar issue- Glad you liked what I selected out! I can understand why Sam includes so many tempters!
> Someone asked about my mention of peanut butter, could not find the post when I went looking- it is a long standing joke that Sam would eat peanut butter with ANYTHING.
> Kaye,
> You know how welcome you would be to share a meal at my place!
> ...


 I think that all dogs are lapdogs at heart. But goodness, that is a bit to have jumping into the middle of you, but it's all love so that makes it a little better. lol
Thank you, it would be fun to go over and visit with you, that will be a fun visit in October, wonderful to look forward to. :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hope that it was a wonderful day even without the tour, and it will be something nice to go back and do later on. HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you so much Kaye!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy cow!!! I think I'm all caught up, I think I'll knit some more now. Have a great evening everyone, hugs!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Miss Tess, healing energy sent your way.
Betty, way to go, lovely socks.
Kiwifrau, words fail me but you and your DD will be in my prayers. Please stay close. This is a truly supportive group.
The aquajogger worked well even though the pool is fairly shallow. Good workout.
Maybe, thank you for cheering weight loss.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow!!! I think I'm all caught up, I think I'll knit some more now. Have a great evening everyone, hugs!!!


I am still along way from caught up yet. Will have to finish in the morning. Have a great evening and hugs back to you!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Sandy. i hope you get your cruise some other time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am just so sorry Julie to hear how bad this has gotten. I pray you will get the help you need. It is awful to be in continual pain and especially when it has to do with walking, but I know it isn't just getting around but even sitting is painful. Hoping you get the help you need and prayers winging their way over for you.
> 
> Praying Brantley is not in too much pain and that the antibiotics they chose to give him are the right ones. At least when he goes back in they will know if they are the right ones or to change them. This happened when grandson had MRSA and they gave him drugs for it and it got worse. Tests finally showed it was ORSA and they were able to save his arm, thank God. I'm glad you are being positive Gwen. There definitely is hope and lots of prayer.
> 
> My sister now has 6 little grandchildren with confirmed e-coli. Moriah and Cohen are going home. I hope they will be monitored as I am very concerned after what happened to my cousin. I don't know how they are coping but I do know that my sister is an absolutely amazing young woman and an inspiration to so many people. I know one thing about her for sure right now, she is totally exhausted and needs sleep desperately. I hope to talk with her soon but will let her sleep for now.


Sending healing energy and thoughts to the little ones. I do hope they get better soon. sending lots of extra energy to your sister to help her.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Trying to post a picture of Allyson's finally finished socks


Oh, Wow! Those socks are absolutely gorgeous. Beautiful pattern and knitting. Lucky Allyson!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm here, lurking every now and then reading when I can.
> Has been a horrendous 12 months for me, not all of the 12 months, mostly this past month.
> 
> Oh my goodness!!! So many sad things. Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, it's been a pretty hard year+ for Jack and me, but this last week takes the prize, I think. Jack went into the hosp. a week ago Friday with chills and shaking (never a good sign for a chemo pt.) and while the story is all too long, ended up in Cardiac ICU on a vent after his heart stopped twice. It appears a new chemo stunned his bone marrow which resulted in very low platelets and white count. He had an severe reaction to the a platelet transfusion which resulted in his heart stopping. Miracle upon miracles, he had a second platelet transfusion which he did not react adversely to and was able to be taken off the vent last Wed. night. He's surely not out of the woods by any means, but everyone is amazed that he even survived all that. Today he walked about 250 ft., and could go home early next week. It appears his marrow has not recovered, and there's no predicting when that will happen. He's also continuing to have a very hard time finding much of anything he wants to eat. All I can say is that his care in a large Minneapolis hospital has been excellent, my kids have been more than supportive, and I'm exhausted! I did get to the Y for a swim and my water exercise class this am, and it felt really good. Cancer is a terrible thing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gwennie, so sorry to read about Brantley's terrible experience. By the time i got caught up, another post sounded like the antibiotics are working well. Will pray for continued healing for him. 

Mel, I can't believe the pictures of the mold. That's awful!! I hope you are able to get out of the immediately. And I remember the struggle you had with finding a place and so hoped this would be the right one. Prayers for you finding a safe haven.

It feels so good to just let down one's hair here. Thank you all for listening. One day at time is certainly the mantra for me.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. I know Gwen is worried sick. After he's well, I sincerely hope they get a lawyer and sue that hospital. All of this could have been avoided if he'd had the proper treatment originally!!
> Extra prayers going up for them!!.
> Sorry we had to hear such bad news from you but delighted that you're on the road to recovery.
> Junek


Although the treatment is appalling, that may be the reason that is seemingly advanciing so rapidly as the effect of the poison is to shutdown circulation and constrict the vascular beds such that the poison is not sufficiently removed and what is removed then
spreads; however, as reported the vast majority respond to antibiotics, debridement of the necrotic tissue removes the toxic 
feeding to other areas. This may be a protracted treatment and with potent antibiotics. It may take several wks for full resolution.
and nearly every case I've seen progresses as his has. The ability of our body to resist and recover is amazing. The doctors do have a tough problem as the infection is a result of the poison and infection is an end case of the progression. Still the treatment was 
far from adequate in the beginning. I have never heard or seen
drains put in toes. Be prepared for slow recovery and a tough fight.
I do hope that he is not diabetic as this would complicate greatly.
Our prayers for the best possible outcome and please know that the strength of our prayers for you and from Daralenes relative children are proceeding to buttress all of your family and theirs at this time.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. I know Gwen is worried sick. After he's well, I sincerely hope they get a lawyer and sue that hospital. All of this could have been avoided if he'd had the proper treatment originally!!
> Extra prayers going up for them!!.
> Sorry we had to hear such bad news from you but delighted that you're on the road to recovery.
> Junek


Although the treatment is appalling, that may be the reason that is seemingly advanciing so rapidly as the effect of the poison is to shutdown circulation and constrict the vascular beds such that the poison is not sufficiently removed and what is removed then
spreads; however, as reported the vast majority respond to antibiotics, debridement of the necrotic tissue removes the toxic 
feeding to other areas. This may be a protracted treatment and with potent antibiotics. It may take several wks for full resolution.
and nearly every case I've seen progresses as his has. The ability of our body to resist and recover is amazing. The doctors do have a tough problem as the infection is a result of the poison and infection is an end case of the progression. Still the treatment was 
far from adequate in the beginning. I have never heard or seen
drains put in toes. Be prepared for slow recovery and a tough fight.
I do hope that he is not diabetic as this would complicate greatly.
Our prayers for the best possible outcome and please know that the strength of our prayers for you and from Daralenes relative children are proceeding to buttress all of your family and theirs at this time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> From my experiences with DD#1, the swab gives a "quick test" which didn't show the staph infection...but the blood draw and send off for the 36 hour test showed the bacteria and also showed what it was sensitive to so that the right antibiotic could be given. The labs here and in Springfield resulted in finding the same bacteria (long tests) so that was very useful information.


The swab can be put on a microscope slide to give an idea what bacteria is causing the problem but to get a drug sensitivity the bacteria must be grown so that is why it takes time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sandy, congratulations on your anniversary. 
Betty, your socks are beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Guiness!


My DH likes that horrid stuff too :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG, sorry you have been having so much trouble in your life. Your poor daughter! It seems cancer is getting more & more young people.horrendous disease, I hope they will be able to help her.


kiwifrau said:


> I'm here, lurking every now and then reading when I can.
> Has been a horrendous 12 months for me, not all of the 12 months, mostly this past month.
> 
> Earlier I was so happy as I was finally getting my new house renovated, most nearly done, hopefully over the next 4 weeks or so I can get the tradesmen back in to finish off.
> ...


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm not sure just what is going on but I do have really good virus/firewall protection on this computer. Yesterday while trying to view/find pattern for a shawl that was shown on main forum, I got a message that I needed to update JAVA. I don't think I have JAVA on this computer, at least didn't find it listed in programs, etc. So haven't done it. Today got a diff type message to download it and since it wasn't from the other site, I started to and protection said NOT to do it. Have any of you had this happening?


Yes! I do use Java. Don't know if it was loaded on my new computer though. Chrome apparently was the one with the problem and Oracle, I think, shut it down/


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> My protection says it is NOT SAFE so do NOT download unless someone who is tech geek says differently. Go back later and try again, might let you do it. Hey, I meant try looking at pg 11 & 12, not download the thing!!!


Since you seem to be posting I hope all is all right.
I am currently using Firefox or foxfire browser. Every thing seems to be coming through there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Such good news that Jack is getting better. Wonderful that your family have been so supportive & helpful to you. Take care of yourself too.


machriste said:


> Well, it's been a pretty hard year+ for Jack and me, but this last week takes the prize, I think. Jack went into the hosp. a week ago Friday with chills and shaking (never a good sign for a chemo pt.) and while the story is all too long, ended up in Cardiac ICU on a vent after his heart stopped twice. It appears a new chemo stunned his bone marrow which resulted in very low platelets and white count. He had an severe reaction to the a platelet transfusion which resulted in his heart stopping. Miracle upon miracles, he had a second platelet transfusion which he did not react adversely to and was able to be taken off the vent last Wed. night. He's surely not out of the woods by any means, but everyone is amazed that he even survived all that. Today he walked about 250 ft., and could go home early next week. It appears his marrow has not recovered, and there's no predicting when that will happen. He's also continuing to have a very hard time finding much of anything he wants to eat. All I can say is that his care in a large Minneapolis hospital has been excellent, my kids have been more than supportive, and I'm exhausted! I did get to the Y for a swim and my water exercise class this am, and it felt really good. Cancer is a terrible thing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I hope you have a. Successful visit to the doctor & they can get you a new hip soon. This is really going to complicate your trip to Australia if you cannot walk, sit or rest without pain.

Miss Tess, get well soon.

Pacer, lovely yarn, can't wait to see what you make

Had a busy day today, picked another pail of rasberries, each picking is bigger, I hope DS & DIL want the rest as I think have all I need now.
I made a batch of rasberry ice cream , don't have an ice cream maker, just make it, then freeze for 2 hrs & beat it again. It s quite easy & tastes so good.
We were invited to friends for supper to celebrate a birthday, I was going to take ice cream for dessert but it wasn't frozen yet so took another dessert I had in the freezer.
Terribly hot & humid again today.

Daralene, glad there has been some improvement in the childens condition.
Gwen, good to hear Brantleys foot seems to be getting better too.
I cannot believe all the troubles amoung our group, I sure hope things improve for everyone soon. Take care all.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

First my prayers for recovery for all who are suffering and ill as well as courage to stay the course and strength to persevere despite the devil's obstacles. I am doing some better and the pain levels are more tolerable. Friday the Luau was a lot of fun and there were many seniors dancing their heart out. The entertainment was live and quite good and was managed in a not too loud manner. I really enjoyed myself. Knitted the whole time. I am enjoying my knitting again as the neuropathy has cooled. My right hand remains slightly numb, the burning having subsided some; it swells after a couple of hours. Able also to accomplish some of the housework which has been accumulating while I was unable to be up long enough to accomplish it. I empathize with you, Julie and know how painful this can be. Today, went to Macy's and to Sprouts' and bought some supplies. Had been hoping to go to Target, but not enough time and I 'had spent more than I had planned. The cost of food isup dramatically. I bought frozen fruit for smoothies and yogurt as well as ground beef, pizza, and a few sweets. 
Good night for all and better times ahead. Enjoy your vacation, Sam. We will miss you, but realize just how exhausting you mindful and loving attention can be. Marlark


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and rainy GreatBend. It is a lovely 15c/59f at 02:03. Thought I'd post coffee while I am waiting for MotoGP to start in a about half hour. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing hugs for everyone and ext a ones for those needing them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just finished putting together another chicken curry, yes I did say 'another' ...I made the first one put it into the fridge, then realised I'd meant to put a little more curry powder into it (I'm using a jar of sauce), opened the fridge door, took out the curry ..... and dropped the lot on the floor! :shock: So, after a quick trip back to the shop to buy more chicken, my second curry is in the fridge waiting to be cooked later...and I will be very careful lifting it out! Who knew curry could spread so far over the floor, the fridge, me.... :roll: Added bonus is I'm not talking to DH who waited until I'd cleared everything up (did he help?.....that'll be a no :evil: ), been back to the shop, and was chopping up the second lot of chicken when he said, "I prefer my chicken cut into strips, not lumps." Dangerous move when I was holding a knife.....however, due to my enormous restraint, he survived...just. Is it me?!! During all this DS phones and says he's coming earlier to meet up for a drink with some pals, so could I pick up DIL from the train station at 5.40? Men!!!! :roll: Hey ho, back to my knitting to calm down, almost finished another 'entrechat' (sp?) baby jacket and I'll post pictures later.


Good grief! Mmm sometimes men can be so unhelpful and he "dared" to comment that he preferred strips not lumps! :shock: I would say that you did VERY well with the knife. :shock: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know what caused that 'jLurgwennie' I am using the laptop in the bedroom, because here I can get more comfy- I hit the touch pad with a sort of jerk!


Yep, that will do it!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am late getting to the tea party this week. Thanks Julie for starting us off and for the great recipes. We love a good chicken curry so will be trying that one and also I am very partial to spinach pie so your torte sounds like a winner without having to bother with pastry. Sorry to hear your hip is still painful. Hope your visit to the doctor brings some relief.

Sam, if you are reading along, we will miss you but hope you have a well-deserved rest and enjoy your break in Seattle when you get there.

Mel, hope you get out of the apartment soon. That mould is way too dangerous to be breathing in those spores...

June, love your sister's photos. Please keep sharing. Your sox are great and Bulldog, yours are a work of art!

Prayers for Brantley and Jack - hope they both continue to improve. And for Cashmere's family too. What a worry with some many in the one family so ill. Praying they are all OK. And healing hugs to all who need them. There seems to be lot of illness in our TP family at the moment.

Kiwifrau, so sorry to hear what you have been going through lately. What a terrible time you have had! Prayers for your daughter's battle with cancer - I hope she is able to beat this. And prayers for you too. It is a terrible burden to watch our children, no matter what their age, suffer.

Margaret, enjoyed your photos at the footie. Lovely smile.

I'm sure there was more I wanted to comment on but that's all I can remember now. Sorry if I missed something I should have commented on.

And now for everyone, some more flowers from our trip. Hope they put a smile on your face!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Anniversary Sandy. i hope you get your cruise some other time.


Thank you Martina!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sandy, congratulations on your anniversary.
> Betty, your socks are beautiful.


Thank you Bonnie!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy anniversary from me too Sandy. Hope you have had a lovely day.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for asking. Yes, in ICU but Moriah is now in a regular room 2 floors down. Kidney failure is a problem. Moriah's (1 yr.) kidneys were affected but she is improving now. I had a cousin almost die from this and she was an adult. They sent her home from the hospital as completely well only to have her admitted back in a coma with all her organs shutting down. This is scary stuff. I'm not sure what to expect. Just praying and trying to be positive. It is amazing how many of us have serious needs right now. I'm praying for everyone else too.


~~~Loads of prayers and healing energies being made for the kids and the parents...the whole family. This is very stressful....I hope there is easing soon.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished putting together another chicken curry, yes I did say 'another' ...I made the first one put it into the fridge, then realised I'd meant to put a little more curry powder into it (I'm using a jar of sauce), opened the fridge door, took out the curry ..... and dropped the lot on the floor! :shock: So, after a quick trip back to the shop to buy more chicken, my second curry is in the fridge waiting to be cooked later...and I will be very careful lifting it out! Who knew curry could spread so far over the floor, the fridge, me.... :roll: Added bonus is I'm not talking to DH who waited until I'd cleared everything up (did he help?.....that'll be a no :evil: ), been back to the shop, and was chopping up the second lot of chicken when he said, "I prefer my chicken cut into strips, not lumps." Dangerous move when I was holding a knife.....however, due to my enormous restraint, he survived...just. Is it me?!! During all this DS phones and says he's coming earlier to meet up for a drink with some pals, so could I pick up DIL from the train station at 5.40? Men!!!! :roll: Hey ho, back to my knitting to calm down, almost finished another 'entrechat' (sp?) baby jacket and I'll post pictures later.


~~~I'm not sure your DH should get any of the curry. :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sandy said:


> It's a beautiful day today and it should be as it is my 44th anniversary.
> 
> ~~~CONGRATS! 44 years is a long time....well done!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Paula and everyone else for that matter. Brantley & I both appreciate the prayers and support you folks are giving us. I got upearly and got the Bacatrin (sp) prescription and 600 mg prescription of Ibuprofin filled. Already have the Lortab for pain (ibuprofin for swelling). I changed the bandage, spraying it with hydrogen peroxide and put on neosporin. Still is extremely red and puffy. Thisis going to take time. DH is seriously considering contacting an attorney when all is done. I just want his foot healed. Very tired today so wll go back to bed shortly and nap; Brantley already there.
> 
> Cashmeregma am still praying for your sister's grandchildren. I imagine the parents are just beside themselves with worry. Gagesmom I do hopeyou get what you need for the apartment and gt moved quickly.
> 
> ...


~~~You might want to contact lawyer now, in case he wants pictures or something. Save your receipts, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Trying to post a picture of Allyson's finally finished socks


Lovely, cosy socks.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm here, lurking every now and then reading when I can.
> Has been a horrendous 12 months for me, not all of the 12 months, mostly this past month.
> 
> Earlier I was so happy as I was finally getting my new house renovated, most nearly done, hopefully over the next 4 weeks or so I can get the tradesmen back in to finish off.
> ...


~~~Vent away! Sometimes that is the only recourse to situations. Healing & comforting energies are being sent your way, and your daughter's and to your friends. We hope for better days ahead.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Trying to post a picture of Allyson's finally finished socks


~~~Lovely socks! My DIL would like some for Christmas...do you know what the pattern is called or where I can find it? It looks perfect for me to try.
Job well done!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Off to bed, thanks to all for letting me vent.
> Hugs and Prayer's to all that need them. Hugs even if you don't.
> Happy Birthday to those who are celebrating their BD and Happy Anniversary to all who are also celebrating their special day.
> Love all the photo's and will return tomorrow to copy and paste some of the recipe's.
> ...


~~~Green curry and wasabi are 2 different things. Wasabi is a plant that is part of the horseradish family. Green curry is a combination of spices (the green comes from green chilis) that is made into a powder or paste. It is a common ingredient in Thai cooking. Wasabi is Japanese.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am just so sorry Julie to hear how bad this has gotten. I pray you will get the help you need. It is awful to be in continual pain and especially when it has to do with walking, but I know it isn't just getting around but even sitting is painful. Hoping you get the help you need and prayers winging their way over for you.
> 
> Praying Brantley is not in too much pain and that the antibiotics they chose to give him are the right ones. At least when he goes back in they will know if they are the right ones or to change them. This happened when grandson had MRSA and they gave him drugs for it and it got worse. Tests finally showed it was ORSA and they were able to save his arm, thank God. I'm glad you are being positive Gwen. There definitely is hope and lots of prayer.
> 
> My sister now has 6 little grandchildren with confirmed e-coli. Moriah and Cohen are going home. I hope they will be monitored as I am very concerned after what happened to my cousin. I don't know how they are coping but I do know that my sister is an absolutely amazing young woman and an inspiration to so many people. I know one thing about her for sure right now, she is totally exhausted and needs sleep desperately. I hope to talk with her soon but will let her sleep for now.


~~~I sure hope someone is trying to find the source of the ecoli infection. Prayers going out to all the family.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh what a wonderful time. There's a Wisconsin Fiber Fest the second weekend in September...I'm hoping that my SIL and I are able to go. There are over 100 pages to their catalog of things to do. I thought the kids might get a kick out of seeing the animals, but after Cashmergma's sister's grandkids experience from a petty zoo, I'm a little apprehensive.


~~~where in Wisconsin?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> Quick update on Brantley's foot.....some of the red on his foot has subsided a bit so I'm taking that as improvement. He has slept most of the day which is a good thing too. Thank you all so much for your prayers. I truly beieve that has done as much good as the antibiotics.
> __________________________________
> That is wonderful. Sounds like they chose the right antibiotic if there is improvement. Sleep is so healing too. Makes me feel so good to get this wonderful news. Continued healing and prayers for Brantley and now for you to start to recover too.


~~~Good News! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

machriste said:


> Well, it's been a pretty hard year+ for Jack and me, but this last week takes the prize, I think. Jack went into the hosp. a week ago Friday with chills and shaking (never a good sign for a chemo pt.) and while the story is all too long, ended up in Cardiac ICU on a vent after his heart stopped twice. It appears a new chemo stunned his bone marrow which resulted in very low platelets and white count. He had an severe reaction to the a platelet transfusion which resulted in his heart stopping. Miracle upon miracles, he had a second platelet transfusion which he did not react adversely to and was able to be taken off the vent last Wed. night. He's surely not out of the woods by any means, but everyone is amazed that he even survived all that. Today he walked about 250 ft., and could go home early next week. It appears his marrow has not recovered, and there's no predicting when that will happen. He's also continuing to have a very hard time finding much of anything he wants to eat. All I can say is that his care in a large Minneapolis hospital has been excellent, my kids have been more than supportive, and I'm exhausted! I did get to the Y for a swim and my water exercise class this am, and it felt really good. Cancer is a terrible thing!!!!!!!!!


~~~So glad things are beginning to look up a bit. Cancer is insidious, yes! And terrible. Healing energies surrounding you all....don't forget to take care of yourself, too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm here, lurking every now and then reading when I can.
> Has been a horrendous 12 months for me, not all of the 12 months, mostly this past month.
> 
> Earlier I was so happy as I was finally getting my new house renovated, most nearly done, hopefully over the next 4 weeks or so I can get the tradesmen back in to finish off.
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear of all the illness and tragedies you are dealing with at the moment. It is so hard to deal with these things when you're on your own. Many, many hugs coming your way. As you say, one day at a time. Look after yourself. x


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

nicho said:


> And now for everyone, some more flowers from our trip. Hope they put a smile on your face!


~~~Lovely flower photos! Love the blue poppy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It is so much fun all of us sharing our childhood home stories. Interesting how little we had and yet our lives were so rich. I never knew we were poor. Had everything I needed as far as I knew. It is fun in many ways having and to share like we did. Darowil, you sure sparked a walk down memory lane for us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I will have to admit that the ecoli situation deterred me from petting the animals and I intentionally brought hand sanitizer to use during the day. It was neat looking at these animals and thinking what the yarn would look like from their coats of fur. I also did not touch the railings surrounding the animals to avoid any possible infections for myself. I had so much difficulty healing with the cancer in '09 that I stay thoughtful of possible infections. I could not resist touching the skeins of yarn though. Is the Wisconsin fiber festival very far for you? Some of the vendors her are from Wisconsin. One said she comes from somewhere near Madison. I can't remember who she is though.


I'm so sorry I ruined the experience with the animals for you but with the danger of having problems healing infections I can understand.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~wow....I did finally catch up (but for how long?) It is after 3 AM. Luckily, I only have paying bills, and knitting on my agenda for tomorrow....er, later today rather.
Mountains of healing and comforting prayers & hugs to all in need. Happy celebrations to those in that arena. Relax & enjoy the small things in life that make us smile. Maybe I'll hunt up a few more pictures from the trip. I need to figure out how to get them out of my phone and into the computer. I have only been posting on KTP ones from my camera. I was emailing some pictures to the kids from my phone. There are some in there I'd like to share here, too....if I only knew how!
Tomorrow....may it be a better day! G'nite!
Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> And now for everyone, some more flowers from our trip. Hope they put a smile on your face!


Love the pictures of the flowers. The ones you were asking what they are. The pink ones are clover flowers and the tinny white ones are yarrow flowers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Praying for the children and the rest of the families, thankfully children seem to rebound faster than us adults do, I think God made children that way on purpose, children bounce, as my son said when he was little.
> Good news on the stove though, a free one is spectacular.


Thanks Kaye. Yes, it will be 3 weeks without a stovetop by the time the new one arrives Monday or Tuesday, Amazing all the things you can do in the oven. My only flop was pasta. LOL It was like a huge dumpling. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nittergama...Sorry to hear DH is having problems with his knee but so good that your son is helping him. Have fun with the grandchildren.

Sassafrass...What is an aqua jogger? Good for you with the 2 lb. loss.

Julie...October is going to be quite the month for you with your trip to Australia, hopefully seeing Fale and resolving things, seeing your friend there and having an AUS/NZ KAP, then having a friend come see you in NZ. Wow, that is really a lot. Hope you are out of pain before all this.

NanaCaren...Hugs to you too. Thank you for the prayers and still remembering you and your step-father.

Machriste...You have been through so much. Amazing that Jack survived, as you said. Healing wishes for you and DH. I am so glad you are getting excellent care.

Thanks Bonnie and Marlark. All prayers are welcomed. I have told my sister of all the prayers for the children from all over the world. She so appreciates it. I know how much you go through all the time Marlark and you are in my prayers.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Exactly-- which is why, once the protect advice showed, I avoided the thing.


Same here. I shut down my laptop completely last night and it seems to be OK this morning........so far!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> You definitely need a very long expensive Ladies Day out with your friends to make up for this.


I agree.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiwifrau, my heart and my prayers go out to you and all those around you who are suffering.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have tried learning to hold the working yarn in my left hand (and I am a leftie, so you'd think I could do it), but no go--how I learned is how I'll stick. :mrgreen:
> 
> Me too. Its too awkward and I am a leftie also.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, June- we all have different tolerance to pain- but this is getting beyond a joke.


Sorry that you are in so much pain. I hope you are able to go to church in some kind of comfort{{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and rainy GreatBend. It is a lovely 15c/59f at 02:03. Thought I'd post coffee while I am waiting for MotoGP to start in a about half hour.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone and ext a ones for those needing them.


How wonderful to have coffee from you again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nicho...Thank you for the prayers. I have never seen a blue poppy before. Wow! Enjoying the photos from your trip so much. Another amazing photo with the bird and flower.

Cmaliza...Thank you too. I will keep all of you posted. I will try and talk with my sister tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~wow....I did finally catch up (but for how long?) It is after 3 AM. Luckily, I only have paying bills, and knitting on my agenda for tomorrow....er, later today rather.
> Mountains of healing and comforting prayers & hugs to all in need. Happy celebrations to those in that arena. Relax & enjoy the small things in life that make us smile. Maybe I'll hunt up a few more pictures from the trip. I need to figure out how to get them out of my phone and into the computer. I have only been posting on KTP ones from my camera. I was emailing some pictures to the kids from my phone. There are some in there I'd like to share here, too....if I only knew how!
> Tomorrow....may it be a better day! G'nite!
> Carol il/oh


You can get an attachment that fits the computer. Mine is the same one that I charge the phone with. The part that fits into the electrical outlet comes off and what pulls out fits in the computer. Turn the computer on, then turn on the phone and plug into the computer. It should automatically pull up your photo program and then my photo program takes a really long time but eventually asks me if I want to import the photos. Hope this helps.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Machriste, what a terrible thing to happen, I am glad he is showing signs of improvement but orayers for him you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Nicho, your flowers are lovely. Yes, I do have a smile :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I had a lovely time at the Michigan Fiber Fest today. I went with a college student who started knitting in January. She has taken to knitting and does wonderful things. We were able to observe angora rabbit judging as well as sheep herding and we saw goats and sheep as well. We both used hand sanitizer before eating anything. I will attempt to show some pictures of my adventure from today.


Lovely yarn and how nice to go with a new, passionate knitter. Interesting seeing the shaved rabbit and I'll bet being summer, it didn't mind at all. The photo of the sheep - looks like something around the neck and strange white near the eyes. Did it have something on its head or am I seeing wrong?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Is putting up with Sam that hard that you need a rest from him?


I didn't catch that when I read it the first time. Sam will get a kick out of that if he sees it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You'd better get your skates on, then!


Made it almost on time. Had a lovely afternoon with 4 of us. Went on the Dolphin Cruise we did last year. The cruise and a main course doesn't cost much than a main course would and going on the water is just so relaxing. Did see a few dolphins but no photos as not out of the water long enough.
I bought a couple of lots of yarn. The blue is 100% Cashmere- plan to do some fingerless mittens for next winter. The green is for socks- might give them to Mum as her birthday is next month and she loves green (though I do have some other green yarn I had been thinking of for her. See what I have ended up doing by then I guess). Also got a Kollage square circular needle- tried them before and while I like the needle the cord and join were terrible. But they have moved back to manufacuring them in the USA and a firmer cable so meant to be much better for magic loop. Give them a try anyway.
But it was a nice relaxing afternoon chatting away to the others (2 from one of my knitting groups and 1 from my KP group).


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the pictures of the flowers. The ones you were asking what they are. The pink ones are clover flowers and the tinny white ones are yarrow flowers.


Thanks Caren. Hope you are doing OK. Our clover flowers are nothing like these. Love how different things are around the world.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Lovely flower photos! Love the blue poppy!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Nicho, your flowers are lovely. Yes, I do have a smile :thumbup:


Glad you are enjoying them. Since I am a killer of flowers rather than a grower, I love to see flowers on my trips. This trip, I have to say that the flowers, both wild and in gardens, were particularly lovely. The colours seem much more vibrant than the flowers around Sydney. I wonder if the higher rainfall in places like Vancouver makes the colours stand out against the green grass? Here in Sydney, our grass is more often than not a murky shade of brown!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm here, lurking every now and then reading when I can.
> Has been a horrendous 12 months for me, not all of the 12 months, mostly this past month.
> 
> Earlier I was so happy as I was finally getting my new house renovated, most nearly done, hopefully over the next 4 weeks or so I can get the tradesmen back in to finish off.
> ...


What a terrible month you have had indeed- and I'm sure you will still have times of ranting and raving over what is going on. At least you should have you house to cheer you up soon, and hopefully you can find time to enjoy it. Prayers for you and your daughter. What a freak death for the 15yo girl- in the prerfect wrong spot at just the wrong time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick update on Brantley's foot.....some of the red on his foot has subsided a bit so I'm taking that as improvement. He has slept most of the day which is a good thing too. Thank you all so much for your prayers. I truly beieve that has done as much good as the antibiotics.


 :thumbup: That sounds promising Gwen.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great house, you look great too and nice and warmly bundled for watching the footy.


I've had plenty of practice over the years!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

It's 8pm Sunday night in Sydney. I'm going to do some knitting for a while. I'm making beanies for a local women's refuge and want to finish a couple more before winter ends so I'd best keep at it. So it's goodnight from me. Take care everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Well, it's been a pretty hard year+ for Jack and me, but this last week takes the prize, I think. Jack went into the hosp. a week ago Friday with chills and shaking (never a good sign for a chemo pt.) and while the story is all too long, ended up in Cardiac ICU on a vent after his heart stopped twice. It appears a new chemo stunned his bone marrow which resulted in very low platelets and white count. He had an severe reaction to the a platelet transfusion which resulted in his heart stopping. Miracle upon miracles, he had a second platelet transfusion which he did not react adversely to and was able to be taken off the vent last Wed. night. He's surely not out of the woods by any means, but everyone is amazed that he even survived all that. Today he walked about 250 ft., and could go home early next week. It appears his marrow has not recovered, and there's no predicting when that will happen. He's also continuing to have a very hard time finding much of anything he wants to eat. All I can say is that his care in a large Minneapolis hospital has been excellent, my kids have been more than supportive, and I'm exhausted! I did get to the Y for a swim and my water exercise class this am, and it felt really good. Cancer is a terrible thing!!!!!!!!!


Or as in this case the treatment is a terrible thing! Not a sttment about whether he should have treatment but just about how the cure and be so bad at times. Sounds like he is making good prgoress currently


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and rainy GreatBend. It is a lovely 15c/59f at 02:03. Thought I'd post coffee while I am waiting for MotoGP to start in a about half hour.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone and ext a ones for those needing them.


Hows life going Caren? calming down at all?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is so much fun all of us sharing our childhood home stories. Interesting how little we had and yet our lives were so rich. I never knew we were poor. Had everything I needed as far as I knew. It is fun in many ways having and to share like we did. Darowil, you sure sparked a walk down memory lane for us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And it prompted a similar discussion today as well, especially as one of the other ladies was also brought up in Elizabeth!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sandy said:


> All caught up again. Glenn called his brother today (he was one of our witnesses when we eloped) and asked him if he knew what he was doing and where he was 44 years ago. Ron told him he was driving back from Colorado from a job. Glenn told him are you sure you weren't driving us to Winnemucca? Ron was at a loss for words for a few minutes, Glenn was laughing so hard I thought he was going to fall out of the chair.


Happy (late) Anniversary!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> what has really got me is that the downhill has been so rapid- when I saw the xray back about March(but it would have been taken a few months earlier) there still was cartilage in the joint although thinning-I am going every where now with at least the stick- Hopefully tomorrow will bring things closer to an answer.


I sincerely hope you get a good report from this Dr!
I cannot understand them not doing the surgery if you're in pain. It's ridiculous!!
Do what you have to so you can prevent a fall!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I've just managed to get on here & catch up on this week, have to go now so can't write much. Must send my wishes for quick recovery of Brantley & the poor little ones with e-coli,and anyone else who is sick.
> 
> You are so good at taking Sam's place Julie, I'm sure he will be able to relax & really enjoy his holiday. I hope he has a good time, he deserves it.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your injury. But glad you had a moment to stop by.
I'm praying for quick healing for you!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> In the house we rented after Dad passed away, there were three bedrooms upstairs and one downstairs right off the living room. That was Mom's room---the bathroom and stairway were on the other side... we'd queue up on the stairs in the morning...but the worst part is that Mom would always know when each of us got home because we'd all use the bathroom before going upstairs. She sure kept count of her goslings and knew each one's walk to be pretty accurate of who was in and who wasn't.


There were only my parents, my sister and I when I was growing up. (I was almost grown when sister, Dianne, was born)My sister and I shared a bedroom but we only had a bathroom in one place we lived. At that time, in the country, it wasn't unusual to make that walk to the "outhouse"!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh, Wow! Those socks are absolutely gorgeous. Beautiful pattern and knitting. Lucky Allyson!!!


I've wondered all day yesterday how Jack is doing. I'm praying he continues to improve.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> Well, it's been a pretty hard year+ for Jack and me, but this last week takes the prize, I think. Jack went into the hosp. a week ago Friday with chills and shaking (never a good sign for a chemo pt.) and while the story is all too long, ended up in Cardiac ICU on a vent after his heart stopped twice. It appears a new chemo stunned his bone marrow which resulted in very low platelets and white count. He had an severe reaction to the a platelet transfusion which resulted in his heart stopping. Miracle upon miracles, he had a second platelet transfusion which he did not react adversely to and was able to be taken off the vent last Wed. night. He's surely not out of the woods by any means, but everyone is amazed that he even survived all that. Today he walked about 250 ft., and could go home early next week. It appears his marrow has not recovered, and there's no predicting when that will happen. He's also continuing to have a very hard time finding much of anything he wants to eat. All I can say is that his care in a large Minneapolis hospital has been excellent, my kids have been more than supportive, and I'm exhausted! I did get to the Y for a swim and my water exercise class this am, and it felt really good. Cancer is a terrible thing!!!!!!!!!


So glad that the news is good. Jack is a very strong person to recover from all of that trauma so quickly that they're considering him returning home.
Praying the good recovery continues!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and rainy GreatBend. It is a lovely 15c/59f at 02:03. Thought I'd post coffee while I am waiting for MotoGP to start in a about half hour.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone and ext a ones for those needing them.


Good morning, Caren!
It's so wonderful to share morning coffee with you. Our temperature was 76F at 6am so you know we'll hit the mid-90s today. With the humidity high, it will feel like 100 at least!
We've had temperatures below normal for the last 6 weeks so I shouldn't complain!
How is your step dad? You and yours are always in my heart and prayers.
How about a progress report on the barn?
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Nittergama...Sorry to hear DH is having problems with his knee but so good that your son is helping him. Have fun with the grandchildren.
> 
> Sassafrass...What is an aqua jogger? Good for you with the 2 lb. loss.
> 
> ...


Sending more hugs and energy to the children and family.
We have had news that the teens other grandfather has a brain tumor, he also has leukemia. He is at home, being kept comfortable. The teens went with their father to see him. From what I have heard he is going down hill fast. Sad to see he was so full of life.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I am late getting to the tea party this week. Thanks Julie for starting us off and for the great recipes. We love a good chicken curry so will be trying that one and also I am very partial to spinach pie so your torte sounds like a winner without having to bother with pastry. Sorry to hear your hip is still painful. Hope your visit to the doctor brings some relief.
> 
> Sam, if you are reading along, we will miss you but hope you have a well-deserved rest and enjoy your break in Seattle when you get there.
> 
> ...


The flowers are breathtaking!! I didn't know there was a blue poppy! How unusual and beautiful. There are so few blue flowers, that it's a treat to see one!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is so much fun all of us sharing our childhood home stories. Interesting how little we had and yet our lives were so rich. I never knew we were poor. Had everything I needed as far as I knew. It is fun in many ways having and to share like we did. Darowil, you sure sparked a walk down memory lane for us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I don't think we considered ourselves poor since the people we knew had very little more than we did!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How wonderful to have coffee from you again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 Thank you good to share, it has been too long. I have missed so much and so many fantastic receipts.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 30.. bedtime for me


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! I need to vent a little - and you all are so good at listening. I'm glad we are into a new week because this past one has been awful for me. They say that things come in 3's - well, we had 3 not very good events last week. First, as you know, my best friend called on Tues. afternoon in to tell me that she is battling cancer. Then, on Wed. Bob's oldest sister who was 82 and in poor health passed away. The funeral is this afternoon in Albany,NY - so a 3 hour drive each way for us and DDs. Late Sat. afternoon, I got a phone call from DD#2. The first thing he said is "Don't get upset - he's OK"!! My oldest GS lost control of his car on a freshly graveled and oiled road. The car went nose first into a ditch and flipped onto the roof. He released his seat belt and crawled out the window. The ambulance was called and they checked him over but he refused to go to the hospital. DD said that she and his brother and dad tried to talk him into going, but he said no. I think he's going to be very sore today. I'n so glad he wasn't seriously injured - cars can be replaced, people can't.

OK. rant over. thanks for listening. This week will be better - I'm usually pretty optimistic, but this just really got me down. I continue to pray for all those who have posted their requests. I write all down in my little "Prayer book" and check it several times a day. Thanks for being here to listen to my whining. Things WILL get better!!! Love and many hugs, Paula


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

nicho said:


> And now for everyone, some more flowers from our trip. Hope they put a smile on your face!


The second pix, "wildflowers---" may be dianthus, sure looks like the ones I have in early summer. TYSM for sending them-- we all enjoy pix, esp of flowers. Bird is unusual, too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Nico, thanks for the photos. I didn't even know that there were blue poppies.
Grandmapaula. you are in my prayers for the terrible time you are having. Your grandson may be very sore, but he is alive and apparantly uninjured, so that is a much better outcome than it could have been.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is so much fun all of us sharing our childhood home stories. Interesting how little we had and yet our lives were so rich. I never knew we were poor. Had everything I needed as far as I knew. It is fun in many ways having and to share like we did. Darowil, you sure sparked a walk down memory lane for us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh, yes, Darowil and others who posted. These were very enjoyable. My situation was different, my parents were told they'd never have children but managed me. House was large, 3 BR, large DR, small LR and nice kitchen. Because my grandfather and father were quite creative, we had a water storage tank (no idea how sanitary) so we had cold running water and a windmill that stored power so we had enough for lights to read at night. My father, with only a grade school education, was the only farmer who didn't work an outside job (or wife worked) but he read constantly and watched farm reports, etc. There were cousins my age on neighboring farms so life was pleasant.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

cmaliza I need to figure out how to get them out of my phone and into the computer. I have only been posting on KTP ones from my camera. I was emailing some pictures to the kids from my phone. There are some in there I'd like to share here said:


> OK, this is what my DD#! did to get my avatar pix. She sent me an email with the pix in it (you know how to that). Then save them to your "picture" section on computer and you can attach them. If I left out something or got something wrong, someone will know how better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, an aqua jogger is a belt used to raise you up in water to make it easier to jog, I bought mine on Amazon for $35. I first saw them at the pool on Base which had them for use. They worked better there as the pool is deeper.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I need to vent a little - and you all are so good at listening. I'm glad we are into a new week because this past one has been awful for me. They say that things come in 3's - Things WILL get better!!! Love and many hugs, Paula


You really got socked by life last week! your optimism shines through and will get you to a better place. Big hug from here (((U))).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have missed you and glad you're back. Was nice to see Jamie on her as well. Prayers and hugs continuing for you and your family. How's the barn build going?



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and rainy GreatBend. It is a lovely 15c/59f at 02:03. Thought I'd post coffee while I am waiting for MotoGP to start in a about half hour.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone and ext a ones for those needing them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~where in Wisconsin?


http://www.wisconsinsheepandwoolfestival.com/

Jefferson, WI. DH has gone to the car shows there and says it's about 2-1/2 hours from here.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my dear! as if it were not enough just losing your husband- my thoughts are with you.


As are mine. (Re Kiwifrau)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene....forewarned is forearmed. You did us all a service by letting us know. We are always cautious and wash up as best we can afterwards...but now we know to be even more diligent.



Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so sorry I ruined the experience with the animals for you but with the danger of having problems healing infections I can understand.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> You definitely need a very long expensive Ladies Day out with your friends to make up for this.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just attach your charging cord (without the electrical adapter) and then open up the phone as you would a thumb drive and then you can move the photos to your computer.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~wow....I did finally catch up (but for how long?) It is after 3 AM. Luckily, I only have paying bills, and knitting on my agenda for tomorrow....er, later today rather.
> Mountains of healing and comforting prayers & hugs to all in need. Happy celebrations to those in that arena. Relax & enjoy the small things in life that make us smile. Maybe I'll hunt up a few more pictures from the trip. I need to figure out how to get them out of my phone and into the computer. I have only been posting on KTP ones from my camera. I was emailing some pictures to the kids from my phone. There are some in there I'd like to share here, too....if I only knew how!
> Tomorrow....may it be a better day! G'nite!
> Carol il/oh


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> what has really got me is that the downhill has been so rapid- when I saw the xray back about March(but it would have been taken a few months earlier) there still was cartilage in the joint although thinning-I am going every where now with at least the stick- Hopefully tomorrow will bring things closer to an answer.


I hope so Julie.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got on the ktp and have been trying to catch up before work, not going to happen. I have to grab a shower and get my rear in gear. Only got to page 21. 


Gwen glad there is improvement in Brantleys foot.

Kiwifrau you are in my heart and on my mind, prayers for you and your daughter.

Julie, please do take care. So sorry that your hip is causing such pain.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Definitely a very bad week. Glad your GS is okay. Prayers continuing for your neighbor and GS and the rest of the family. So sad to lose someone even if it was to be expected. Big Hugs and a better week(s) ahead.

quote=Grandmapaula]Hi, everyone! I need to vent a little - and you all are so good at listening. I'm glad we are into a new week because this past one has been awful for me. They say that things come in 3's - well, we had 3 not very good events last week. First, as you know, my best friend called on Tues. afternoon in to tell me that she is battling cancer. Then, on Wed. Bob's oldest sister who was 82 and in poor health passed away. The funeral is this afternoon in Albany,NY - so a 3 hour drive each way for us and DDs. Late Sat. afternoon, I got a phone call from DD#2. The first thing he said is "Don't get upset - he's OK"!! My oldest GS lost control of his car on a freshly graveled and oiled road. The car went nose first into a ditch and flipped onto the roof. He released his seat belt and crawled out the window. The ambulance was called and they checked him over but he refused to go to the hospital. DD said that she and his brother and dad tried to talk him into going, but he said no. I think he's going to be very sore today. I'n so glad he wasn't seriously injured - cars can be replaced, people can't.

[/quote]


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Well, it's been a pretty hard year+ for Jack and me, but this last week takes the prize, I think. Jack went into the hosp. a week ago Friday with chills and shaking (never a good sign for a chemo pt.) and while the story is all too long, ended up in Cardiac ICU on a vent after his heart stopped twice. It appears a new chemo stunned his bone marrow which resulted in very low platelets and white count. He had an severe reaction to the a platelet transfusion which resulted in his heart stopping. Miracle upon miracles, he had a second platelet transfusion which he did not react adversely to and was able to be taken off the vent last Wed. night. He's surely not out of the woods by any means, but everyone is amazed that he even survived all that. Today he walked about 250 ft., and could go home early next week. It appears his marrow has not recovered, and there's no predicting when that will happen. He's also continuing to have a very hard time finding much of anything he wants to eat. All I can say is that his care in a large Minneapolis hospital has been excellent, my kids have been more than supportive, and I'm exhausted! I did get to the Y for a swim and my water exercise class this am, and it felt really good. Cancer is a terrible thing!!!!!!!!!


So glad that there is improvement, I hope that his appetite comes back at least a little bit soon, nourishment is so necessary to recovery, hopefully the marrow will start to recover soon. Wonderful that your family is there for you, that helps a quite a bit. You are correct, Cancer is a terrible thing!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and rainy GreatBend. It is a lovely 15c/59f at 02:03. Thought I'd post coffee while I am waiting for MotoGP to start in a about half hour.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone and ext a ones for those needing them.


Wonderful morning for coffee, thank you. Have a great race day and hugs back.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just a peak on here before I go to SS. Thank goodness I am able to get services on internet. Once again I have to leave after SS. Jim cannot make it again today. I will have to come home and either get him or check on him.
Today is Haley's birthday and Angie needs my help.

Kiwifrau, My heart just broke when I read your note. Yes, we have a lot on here who are in need of serious prayer, but our prayer books are never too full for another. That is what we were put upon this earth for...to love one another and be there for them in bad times as well as good. Your daughter will be on my lips in prayer today for you, your daughter, and both your friends.
If two or more gather together and ask, believing, He will hear and answer and we have a lot more than two in our faithful prayer warriors.
Close your eyes tight and hug yourself. It will be us, as we are hugging and loving you across the miles. May God be with you each day....Much much heartlfelf love, Betty


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Well, it's been a pretty hard year+ for Jack and me, but this last week takes the prize, I think. Jack went into the hosp. a week ago Friday with chills and shaking (never a good sign for a chemo pt.) and while the story is all too long, ended up in Cardiac ICU on a vent after his heart stopped twice. It appears a new chemo stunned his bone marrow which resulted in very low platelets and white count. He had an severe reaction to the a platelet transfusion which resulted in his heart stopping. Miracle upon miracles, he had a second platelet transfusion which he did not react adversely to and was able to be taken off the vent last Wed. night. He's surely not out of the woods by any means, but everyone is amazed that he even survived all that. Today he walked about 250 ft., and could go home early next week. It appears his marrow has not recovered, and there's no predicting when that will happen. He's also continuing to have a very hard time finding much of anything he wants to eat. All I can say is that his care in a large Minneapolis hospital has been excellent, my kids have been more than supportive, and I'm exhausted! I did get to the Y for a swim and my water exercise class this am, and it felt really good. Cancer is a terrible thing!!!!!!!!!


So true, but I am so pleased to hear about Jack's recovery. Take care of yourself too, you've been through quite a trauma. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I am late getting to the tea party this week.
> 
> And now for everyone, some more flowers from our trip. Hope they put a smile on your face!


All the flowers are so beautiful, but i especially liked the blue poppy. Have never seen anything quite like it. Thanks for the beauty this morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Kaye. Yes, it will be 3 weeks without a stovetop by the time the new one arrives Monday or Tuesday, Amazing all the things you can do in the oven. My only flop was pasta. LOL It was like a huge dumpling. :XD: :XD: :XD:


In my mobile home in Alaska, the power went out in half the house and we figured out it was a short in the range, I had to wait 2 months to get a new one, and it is indeed amazing what you can do with an electric wok, a 3 tiered steamer, and a microwave. lol
Then when I got my new range, my dad had to wire an outlet for it because whoever put the old one in, had hardwired it to the box, hence the power outage in half the house if you tried to use the old range. Needless to say, Dad was not happy with the hardwiring when he came in and found it. 
Well, a large dumpling would definitely be interesting. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Nicho, your flowers are lovely. Yes, I do have a smile :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Very pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Made it almost on time. Had a lovely afternoon with 4 of us. Went on the Dolphin Cruise we did last year. The cruise and a main course doesn't cost much than a main course would and going on the water is just so relaxing. Did see a few dolphins but no photos as not out of the water long enough.
> I bought a couple of lots of yarn. The blue is 100% Cashmere- plan to do some fingerless mittens for next winter. The green is for socks- might give them to Mum as her birthday is next month and she loves green (though I do have some other green yarn I had been thinking of for her. See what I have ended up doing by then I guess). Also got a Kollage square circular needle- tried them before and while I like the needle the cord and join were terrible. But they have moved back to manufacuring them in the USA and a firmer cable so meant to be much better for magic loop. Give them a try anyway.
> But it was a nice relaxing afternoon chatting away to the others (2 from one of my knitting groups and 1 from my KP group).


A fantastic day. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Kollage makes two types one with stiffer joining and one with a very floppy one, I make sure I buy the stiffer one, I tried the floppy on accident and it kept getting in the way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending more hugs and energy to the children and family.
> We have had news that the teens other grandfather has a brain tumor, he also has leukemia. He is at home, being kept comfortable. The teens went with their father to see him. From what I have heard he is going down hill fast. Sad to see he was so full of life.


Hopes that they can keep him comfortable and that the teens are doing okay. Hugs for you all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A fantastic day. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Kollage makes two types one with stiffer joining and one with a very floppy one, I make sure I buy the stiffer one, I tried the floppy on accident and it kept getting in the way.


Yeah the floppy one was horrid- hope this is better. Believe the floppy one was made in China or somewhere like this, but back to being produced in the USA now. Until then I wouldn't have thought that could be too floppy for magic loop! Makes it hard to know what to say now when advising people on the cord to use for magic loop.

Tried sleeping with no success so I'm now up. Got fed up with just lying in bed, figured I may as well get up and knit!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I need to vent a little - and you all are so good at listening. I'm glad we are into a new week because this past one has been awful for me. They say that things come in 3's - well, we had 3 not very good events last week. First, as you know, my best friend called on Tues. afternoon in to tell me that she is battling cancer. Then, on Wed. Bob's oldest sister who was 82 and in poor health passed away. The funeral is this afternoon in Albany,NY - so a 3 hour drive each way for us and DDs. Late Sat. afternoon, I got a phone call from DD#2. The first thing he said is "Don't get upset - he's OK"!! My oldest GS lost control of his car on a freshly graveled and oiled road. The car went nose first into a ditch and flipped onto the roof. He released his seat belt and crawled out the window. The ambulance was called and they checked him over but he refused to go to the hospital. DD said that she and his brother and dad tried to talk him into going, but he said no. I think he's going to be very sore today. I'n so glad he wasn't seriously injured - cars can be replaced, people can't.
> 
> OK. rant over. thanks for listening. This week will be better - I'm usually pretty optimistic, but this just really got me down. I continue to pray for all those who have posted their requests. I write all down in my little "Prayer book" and check it several times a day. Thanks for being here to listen to my whining. Things WILL get better!!! Love and many hugs, Paula


Sometimes it's good to just vent, I do hope that your GS isn't too terribly sore tomorrow. HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caren, how is Mayhem doing? I'm sure he/she's growing like a weed?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yeah the floppy one was horrid- hope this is better. Believe the floppy one was made in China or somewhere like this, but back to being produced in the USA now. Until then I wouldn't have thought that could be too floppy for magic loop! Makes it hard to know what to say now when advising people on the cord to use for magic loop.
> 
> Tried sleeping with no success so I'm now up. Got fed up with just lying in bed, figured I may as well get up and knit!


Yes, it kept folding back on me so that you think your at the end of a row and then, what a mess. I definitely tell people that the stiffer one works better, even the ladies at the knit shop warn people about the softer floppy one, some people like them though. 
Knitting is always a good alternative.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I need to vent a little - and you all are so good at listening. I'm glad we are into a new week because this past one has been awful for me. They say that things come in 3's - well, we had 3 not very good events last week. First, as you know, my best friend called on Tues. afternoon in to tell me that she is battling cancer. Then, on Wed. Bob's oldest sister who was 82 and in poor health passed away. The funeral is this afternoon in Albany,NY - so a 3 hour drive each way for us and DDs. Late Sat. afternoon, I got a phone call from DD#2. The first thing he said is "Don't get upset - he's OK"!! My oldest GS lost control of his car on a freshly graveled and oiled road. The car went nose first into a ditch and flipped onto the roof. He released his seat belt and crawled out the window. The ambulance was called and they checked him over but he refused to go to the hospital. DD said that she and his brother and dad tried to talk him into going, but he said no. I think he's going to be very sore today. I'n so glad he wasn't seriously injured - cars can be replaced, people can't.
> 
> OK. rant over. thanks for listening. This week will be better - I'm usually pretty optimistic, but this just really got me down. I continue to pray for all those who have posted their requests. I write all down in my little "Prayer book" and check it several times a day. Thanks for being here to listen to my whining. Things WILL get better!!! Love and many hugs, Paula


Oh, my dear Paula. I sincerely hope your 3 are done.
My prayers and sympathy are wit you and your family. So glad your DGS is all right.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOLOLOL!!!! Ryssa wanted up on the couch and before I could pick her up, she bounced onto Buster and then jumped up from his back to the couch, poor guy is laying in front of the couch. I don't imagine in his wildest dreams, that he ever thought he'd be a stepping stool.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is so sad -- know that the teens and their extended families are in my prayers.



Poledra65 said:


> Hopes that they can keep him comfortable and that the teens are doing okay. Hugs for you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Well, it's been a pretty hard year+ for Jack and me, but this last week takes the prize, I think. Jack went into the hosp. a week ago Friday with chills and shaking (never a good sign for a chemo pt.) and while the story is all too long, ended up in Cardiac ICU on a vent after his heart stopped twice. It appears a new chemo stunned his bone marrow which resulted in very low platelets and white count. He had an severe reaction to the a platelet transfusion which resulted in his heart stopping. Miracle upon miracles, he had a second platelet transfusion which he did not react adversely to and was able to be taken off the vent last Wed. night. He's surely not out of the woods by any means, but everyone is amazed that he even survived all that. Today he walked about 250 ft., and could go home early next week. It appears his marrow has not recovered, and there's no predicting when that will happen. He's also continuing to have a very hard time finding much of anything he wants to eat. All I can say is that his care in a large Minneapolis hospital has been excellent, my kids have been more than supportive, and I'm exhausted! I did get to the Y for a swim and my water exercise class this am, and it felt really good. Cancer is a terrible thing!!!!!!!!!


You can say that again! Personally I have lost 7 good and/or close friends now to it.
Prayers continuing for Jack and his recovery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope you have a. Successful visit to the doctor & they can get you a new hip soon. This is really going to complicate your trip to Australia if you cannot walk, sit or rest without pain.
> 
> Miss Tess, get well soon.
> 
> ...


Bit early yet in the day to tell! I am up as Caren puts it at silly o'clock! May make a bite to eat- trying a catchup- but so many posts I want to reply to! am having to stand to type- which eventually gets sore too. I have been quite concerned about how it all would impact on my trip- but I had a long talk with Joy last night- we have talked through bathroom issues- many of which she shares- so I am feeling less concerned now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marlark said:


> First my prayers for recovery for all who are suffering and ill as well as courage to stay the course and strength to persevere despite the devil's obstacles. I am doing some better and the pain levels are more tolerable. Friday the Luau was a lot of fun and there were many seniors dancing their heart out. The entertainment was live and quite good and was managed in a not too loud manner. I really enjoyed myself. Knitted the whole time. I am enjoying my knitting again as the neuropathy has cooled. My right hand remains slightly numb, the burning having subsided some; it swells after a couple of hours. Able also to accomplish some of the housework which has been accumulating while I was unable to be up long enough to accomplish it. I empathize with you, Julie and know how painful this can be. Today, went to Macy's and to Sprouts' and bought some supplies. Had been hoping to go to Target, but not enough time and I 'had spent more than I had planned. The cost of food isup dramatically. I bought frozen fruit for smoothies and yogurt as well as ground beef, pizza, and a few sweets.
> Good night for all and better times ahead. Enjoy your vacation, Sam. We will miss you, but realize just how exhausting you mindful and loving attention can be. Marlark


Thanks for your understanding, Marge- I am trying to keep the typing to while I can stand up- but that too, is becoming a bit much- I will have to sit down for a while!
Very glad that you had a successful outing- makes a difference, doesn't it!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I am late getting to the tea party this week. Thanks Julie for starting us off and for the great recipes. We love a good chicken curry so will be trying that one and also I am very partial to spinach pie so your torte sounds like a winner without having to bother with pastry. Sorry to hear your hip is still painful. Hope your visit to the doctor brings some relief.
> 
> Do let me know if you are able to get ****** Lime leaves in Sydney, would you? They have to be available somewhere here- because Robyn Martin is an NZ'er- never seen such locally! But it would be nice if they are in Sydney and not too far from Campbelltown Joy and I could make up the real 'McCoy! I like the use of rice as a thickener for the torte- cuts down considerably on the fats!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Nittergama...Sorry to hear DH is having problems with his knee but so good that your son is helping him. Have fun with the grandchildren.
> 
> Sassafrass...What is an aqua jogger? Good for you with the 2 lb. loss.
> 
> ...


Daralene, chances are I won't be painfree by then- but one has to keep things in perspective- look at how brave Marianne and Gwen are with their pain issues- Perhaps I may be able to get a more effective pain killer than the Tylenonl (Paracetemol) At least I know now what I encounter in Joy's little workman's cottage. I am looking forward to meeting her 'boys'- she has a cat, and two dogs who are real characters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry that you are in so much pain. I hope you are able to go to church in some kind of comfort{{{{{hugs}}}}


The pillow did make a real difference! It was not the endurance task of last week, thank goodness! I was very glad Flyt1in suggested it! Everyone was thinking 'what has she got in her bag?' 'too big to be her scriptures'!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Happy anniversary from me too Sandy. Hope you have had a lovely day.


Wow! What a beautiful bird.
Your flower photos are great too. I only know what the 3rd one is, the red /burgundy flowers are salpigosis.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Nicho...Thank you for the prayers. I have never seen a blue poppy before. Wow! Enjoying the photos from your trip so much. Another amazing photo with the bird and flower.
> 
> Cmaliza...Thank you too. I will keep all of you posted. I will try and talk with my sister tomorrow.


I had blue poppy seed inChristchurch, but never successfully sprouted any- they need real cold to do well- being Himalyan


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene, chances are I won't be painfree by then- but one has to keep things in perspective- look at how brave Marianne and Gwen are with their pain issues- Perhaps I may be able to get a more effective pain killer than the Tylenonl (Paracetemol) At least I know now what I encounter in Joy's little workman's cottage. I am looking forward to meeting her 'boys'- she has a cat, and two dogs who are real characters.


We hope to hear tales of your trip to Joy's and her furry "boys" and their adventures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I sincerely hope you get a good report from this Dr!
> I cannot understand them not doing the surgery if you're in pain. It's ridiculous!!
> Do what you have to so you can prevent a fall!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending more hugs and energy to the children and family.
> We have had news that the teens other grandfather has a brain tumor, he also has leukemia. He is at home, being kept comfortable. The teens went with their father to see him. From what I have heard he is going down hill fast. Sad to see he was so full of life.


Caren, somewhere along the way- your life MUST take a turn for the good. You said you were up for the Motor GP- hope it was a good one!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My condolences on the loss of your sister in law, safe travels to the funeral & home again.
So glad your grandson was not injured in the accident, as your said, cars can be replaced.



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I need to vent a little - and you all are so good at listening. I'm glad we are into a new week because this past one has been awful for me. They say that things come in 3's - well, we had 3 not very good events last week. First, as you know, my best friend called on Tues. afternoon in to tell me that she is battling cancer. Then, on Wed. Bob's oldest sister who was 82 and in poor health passed away. The funeral is this afternoon in Albany,NY - so a 3 hour drive each way for us and DDs. Late Sat. afternoon, I got a phone call from DD#2. The first thing he said is "Don't get upset - he's OK"!! My oldest GS lost control of his car on a freshly graveled and oiled road. The car went nose first into a ditch and flipped onto the roof. He released his seat belt and crawled out the window. The ambulance was called and they checked him over but he refused to go to the hospital. DD said that she and his brother and dad tried to talk him into going, but he said no. I think he's going to be very sore today. I'n so glad he wasn't seriously injured - cars can be replaced, people can't.
> 
> OK. rant over. thanks for listening. This week will be better - I'm usually pretty optimistic, but this just really got me down. I continue to pray for all those who have posted their requests. I write all down in my little "Prayer book" and check it several times a day. Thanks for being here to listen to my whining. Things WILL get better!!! Love and many hugs, Paula


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had blue poppy seed inChristchurch, but never successfully sprouted any- they need real cold to do well- being Himalyan


I have a packet of seeds, I must remember to put them out after it gets cold enough not to sprout this fall & see what happens. I have other ny Alan poppies but not blue ones.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

It is almost 8o am and the sun is up and has burnt through the clouds and fog earlier this am. It took me almost an hour to get out of bed. Just couldn't wrap around the new day yet. Yesterday's trip to the mall did me in and so I have to attack the laundry before I go to the kingdom hall.Jehovah must understand my limited ability to accomplish things and get through the workload, I really like to devote the whole day to him and rest om the 7th day. I surely miss not having my dog to greet the day with. It looks as if today is going to be quite hot as it is already warming up. I need to trolley by the pharmacy today and need to call the nurse tomorrow. Tues will get back to workon my house. I really need to get to my sewing and hobby room and toss out the clutter. Knitters certainly are being tested with all the serious illness that is mentioned I pray for you comfort and recovery as 
noted. Gwennie may he strengthen you and bring you and yours comfort. Mel it challenges our faith when so much
distress is visited upon one person or family, may he give you comfort and strength as this medical problem resolves.
So many at one time affected. May the children recover 
quickly. While children are more vulnerable, they are also more resilient. I'm certainly hope they closed the petting zoo, as I would never let young children around these animals when this has proven so disastrous. Being around animals you know is quite a different story. Talk to you later. Marlark


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Grandmapaula, that is so difficult so prayers for everyone on their way.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks Caren. Hope you are doing OK. Our clover flowers are nothing like these. Love how different things are around the world.


You are welcome. I love checking out the wild flowers where ever I go. Sometimes I find ones I recognize and have at home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Made it almost on time. Had a lovely afternoon with 4 of us. Went on the Dolphin Cruise we did last year. The cruise and a main course doesn't cost much than a main course would and going on the water is just so relaxing. Did see a few dolphins but no photos as not out of the water long enough.
> I bought a couple of lots of yarn. The blue is 100% Cashmere- plan to do some fingerless mittens for next winter. The green is for socks- might give them to Mum as her birthday is next month and she loves green (though I do have some other green yarn I had been thinking of for her. See what I have ended up doing by then I guess). Also got a Kollage square circular needle- tried them before and while I like the needle the cord and join were terrible. But they have moved back to manufacuring them in the USA and a firmer cable so meant to be much better for magic loop. Give them a try anyway.
> But it was a nice relaxing afternoon chatting away to the others (2 from one of my knitting groups and 1 from my KP group).


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil wrote:
> 
> I bought a couple of lots of yarn. The blue is 100% Cashmere- plan to do some fingerless mittens for next winter. The green is for socks- might give them to Mum as her birthday is next month and she loves green (though I do have some other green yarn I had been thinking of for her. See what I have ended up doing by then I guess). Also got a Kollage square circular needle- tried them before and while I like the needle the cord and join were terrible. But they have moved back to manufacuring them in the USA and a firmer cable so meant to be much better for magic loop. Give them a try anyway.
> But it was a nice relaxing afternoon chatting away to the others (2 from one of my knitting groups and 1 from my KP group).
> ...


saw this and realised I hadn't posted a photo I meant to! So now I will and then I am going back to bed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hows life going Caren? calming down at all?


Life is as busy as ever still. There is the added stress of the teens other grandfather with a brain tumor and leukemia. 
On a happy note the barn is professing along rather nicely. I am very excited about that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> saw this and realised I hadn't posted a photo I meant to! So now I will and then I am going back to bed.


Oh that yarn looks yummy love the colours. Good night and sweet dreams


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> There were only my parents, my sister and I when I was growing up. (I was almost grown when sister, Dianne, was born)My sister and I shared a bedroom but we only had a bathroom in one place we lived. At that time, in the country, it wasn't unusual to make that walk to the "outhouse"!!


First house I bought I was so happy because I didn't need help from anyone. Started moving in the kids asked where the bathroom was.That was when I realized I had not seen one. It was in the barn. Was a very old farm house, I turned the library into the bathroom. Now first thing I do is ask about the bathroom.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren!
> It's so wonderful to share morning coffee with you. Our temperature was 76F at 6am so you know we'll hit the mid-90s today. With the humidity high, it will feel like 100 at least!
> We've had temperatures below normal for the last 6 weeks so I shouldn't complain!
> How is your step dad? You and yours are always in my heart and prayers.
> ...


The temps have been below average here too. I am enjoying the cooler weather. A friend and I are counting down to the cooler weather. 
Stepdad is dong ok. He gets winded very quickly and doesn't want to eat a lot of the time. He says he is going deer hunting one last time. We will see, brother and one son might take him out as long as he stays in the truck. His memory is not the best either. He has his good days and his bad days. The younger grandkids don't really understand why he can't do all the somethings as before.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The pillow did make a real difference! It was not the endurance task of last week, thank goodness! I was very glad Flyt1in suggested it! Everyone was thinking 'what has she got in her bag?' 'too big to be her scriptures'!


  I thought it was a super idea!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jheines you have been an angel doing those squares. I'll never be able to thank you enough.
> 
> I thank Marianne for posting that Brantley & I are back in the emergency room. Red streaks going up front & back of the foot. They have now determined that it quite probably was initially a spider bite of some kind (which is what we said to start with)but of course don't know what kind. They are giving him 2 different antibiotics by IV which should take about 2 hours. They've drawn a line around where it is red and will send him home. They said IF the red goes above the line to come back immediately otherwise they want to recheck him Sunday. If no better Sunday then they will admit him and start cutting away any necrotic tissue and hopefully be able to save his foot. Your prayers are greatly appreciated. His foot MUST be saved. I'm not even thinking of any other possible negative situations and refuse to accept anything but full recovery. I'm claiming it to heal quickly. Thanking God for what he is doing now to heal him.


Gwen I will keep Brantley and you in my prayers.

Julie thank you for taking over for Sam. Great job!

Joy thank you again for all of your hard work joining the squares!

Prayers for all. I still need to catch up on last week. Also I probably won't be here much next week as I will be at a RV rally in Wooster Ohio. Tami


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> saw this and realised I hadn't posted a photo I meant to! So now I will and then I am going back to bed.


Glad you did. Lovely yarn :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My prayers continue for Jack. I was so afraid last week when you posted his heart had stop and he was on a ventilator that the worst was about to happen. Thank jGod it did not and that he is slowly continuing to improve. Miracles do happen.

Went to ER today for re-check and Brantlley's foot is MUCH better. Of course when we went to leave they asked us to pay $150 co-pay to which I said NO, that we would be contesting these charges due to the debacle that we have endured and that I have already filed a formal complaint. I know she was just doing her job but unbelievable. Just thanking God that Brantley is doing better. Most of the swelling and redness is gone. Suppose to go back to reg doc in about a week


machriste said:


> Well, it's been a pretty hard year+ for Jack and me, but this last week takes the prize, I think. Jack went into the hosp. a week ago Friday with chills and shaking (never a good sign for a chemo pt.) and while the story is all too long, ended up in Cardiac ICU on a vent after his heart stopped twice. It appears a new chemo stunned his bone marrow which resulted in very low platelets and white count. He had an severe reaction to the a platelet transfusion which resulted in his heart stopping. Miracle upon miracles, he had a second platelet transfusion which he did not react adversely to and was able to be taken off the vent last Wed. night. He's surely not out of the woods by any means, but everyone is amazed that he even survived all that. Today he walked about 250 ft., and could go home early next week. It appears his marrow has not recovered, and there's no predicting when that will happen. He's also continuing to have a very hard time finding much of anything he wants to eat. All I can say is that his care in a large Minneapolis hospital has been excellent, my kids have been more than supportive, and I'm exhausted! I did get to the Y for a swim and my water exercise class this am, and it felt really good. Cancer is a terrible thing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending more hugs and energy to the children and family.
> We have had news that the teens other grandfather has a brain tumor, he also has leukemia. He is at home, being kept comfortable. The teens went with their father to see him. From what I have heard he is going down hill fast. Sad to see he was so full of life.


So sorry to hear this Caren. This seems to be quite a year for your family and others on here. This will be so hard on the children with 2 grandfathers so ill and making their last journey. Hugs to all your family and sending love.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I need to vent a little - and you all are so good at listening. I'm glad we are into a new week because this past one has been awful for me. They say that things come in 3's - well, we had 3 not very good events last week. First, as you know, my best friend called on Tues. afternoon in to tell me that she is battling cancer. Then, on Wed. Bob's oldest sister who was 82 and in poor health passed away. The funeral is this afternoon in Albany,NY - so a 3 hour drive each way for us and DDs. Late Sat. afternoon, I got a phone call from DD#2. The first thing he said is "Don't get upset - he's OK"!! My oldest GS lost control of his car on a freshly graveled and oiled road. The car went nose first into a ditch and flipped onto the roof. He released his seat belt and crawled out the window. The ambulance was called and they checked him over but he refused to go to the hospital. DD said that she and his brother and dad tried to talk him into going, but he said no. I think he's going to be very sore today. I'n so glad he wasn't seriously injured - cars can be replaced, people can't.
> 
> OK. rant over. thanks for listening. This week will be better - I'm usually pretty optimistic, but this just really got me down. I continue to pray for all those who have posted their requests. I write all down in my little "Prayer book" and check it several times a day. Thanks for being here to listen to my whining. Things WILL get better!!! Love and many hugs, Paula


What a time it seems to be for you and all at once. Yes, the new week has to be better. My sincere condolences on the loss of your SIL. Safe driving to the funeral. I guess you will read this later as it is already afternoon. I know you were already dealing with the emotions of learning about your best friend who is like a sister and then to deal with a death in the family. How thankful that your grandson was not seriously hurt. So glad because it could have been so different. Think you need some Big Hugs and again, please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes, Darowil and others who posted. These were very enjoyable. My situation was different, my parents were told they'd never have children but managed me. House was large, 3 BR, large DR, small LR and nice kitchen. Because my grandfather and father were quite creative, we had a water storage tank (no idea how sanitary) so we had cold running water and a windmill that stored power so we had enough for lights to read at night. My father, with only a grade school education, was the only farmer who didn't work an outside job (or wife worked) but he read constantly and watched farm reports, etc. There were cousins my age on neighboring farms so life was pleasant.


Sounds so special. My father (step-father really but to me he was my real father) only had a grade school education too. He had polio as a child and took years before he and mom had children, which he was told would be impossible too. They say the Lord started the showers of blessings and forgot to turn them off as I ended up with 4 brothers and 2 sisters. Interesing how life takes different turns.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, an aqua jogger is a belt used to raise you up in water to make it easier to jog, I bought mine on Amazon for $35. I first saw them at the pool on Base which had them for use. They worked better there as the pool is deeper.


So this would be great for me as being short, it doesn't take much to be in deep water. Thinking you can use it in water over your head and get those legs moving without putting any weight on the knees or ankles at all. Love it. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have missed you and glad you're back. Was nice to see Jamie on her as well. Prayers and hugs continuing for you and your family. How's the barn build going?


I didn't see Jamie. Will have to check. Oh my goodness, I think I've kept up but sure do miss a lot.

Ok, found it in last week's KTP. How wonderful that she checked in, just sorry I missed it.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

hello..I hope that everyone is well and having a good weekend, have missed the TP because of continued headaches eye problems,doc cant find anything wrong might just be my sinus playing up, computer playing up as well, lets hop this week improves..of back to the start of TP


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here are some of the pics I took before they came to look at the issue. Landlords don't know I have these pics. Good for me cuz they wiped all the mold off of everything in Gages room(furniture) last time they were here.


Hope the health folk get that sorted out before winter


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Great opening julie the torte looks delish and I do love sago so might try that, great pics the bag looks good x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Great opening julie the torte looks delish and I do love sago so might try that, great pics the bag looks good x


Given your credentials as a Cook, that is a major compliment- thanks Agnes- sorry to hear you have been poorly!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, hoping you will have a wonderful vacation. :thumbup: :thumbup: Will sure miss you but I know you have left KTP in good hands. Have a safe trip when you do leave and although you are busy preparing to leave please stop in and visit without all the responsibility.
> 
> Happy Flying.


will join you in wishing Sam a great holiday


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Echoing your response there June. There does seem to be only a few blue flowers at least around here....Love the pictures.


jknappva said:


> The flowers are breathtaking!! I didn't know there was a blue poppy! How unusual and beautiful. There are so few blue flowers, that it's a treat to see one!
> Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Everyone... I have an urgent request from Gwen, Brantely is back in the ER with red streaks going up his leg. I'm sure she has told you about his foot problem, it is getting worse it seems. She is asking for prayers for them both but especially for Mr. B.
> 
> I love and miss you all so much, am doing my best to improve so that I will be with you at the KTP in October.
> 
> ...


hello Marianne nice to see you, keep well
Will keep Gwen and MrB in thoughts and wish him well


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Paula your 3 things this past week would have put me down completely. I am so glad that your GS was not injured. Wht a frightful week. Condolences to you and Bob on the passing of his sister. Traveling mercies to you as you head out to the funeral. I am praying that we ALL have a better week coming up.



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I need to vent a little - and you all are so good at listening. I'm glad we are into a new week because this past one has been awful for me. They say that things come in 3's - well, we had 3 not very good events last week. First, as you know, my best friend called on Tues. afternoon in to tell me that she is battling cancer. Then, on Wed. Bob's oldest sister who was 82 and in poor health passed away. The funeral is this afternoon in Albany,NY - so a 3 hour drive each way for us and DDs. Late Sat. afternoon, I got a phone call from DD#2. The first thing he said is "Don't get upset - he's OK"!! My oldest GS lost control of his car on a freshly graveled and oiled road. The car went nose first into a ditch and flipped onto the roof. He released his seat belt and crawled out the window. The ambulance was called and they checked him over but he refused to go to the hospital. DD said that she and his brother and dad tried to talk him into going, but he said no. I think he's going to be very sore today. I'n so glad he wasn't seriously injured - cars can be replaced, people can't.
> 
> OK. rant over. thanks for listening. This week will be better - I'm usually pretty optimistic, but this just really got me down. I continue to pray for all those who have posted their requests. I write all down in my little "Prayer book" and check it several times a day. Thanks for being here to listen to my whining. Things WILL get better!!! Love and many hugs, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Rookie! I didn't know I could do it like that! I'v always sent myself an email from my phone....Good to know this!


RookieRetiree said:


> Just attach your charging cord (without the electrical adapter) and then open up the phone as you would a thumb drive and then you can move the photos to your computer.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Ohio Joy..i admire you for the great job you are doing sewing all those squares together....thats why i like shawls and sox ...minimal sewing


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Ms. Tess had been ill and dislocated her shoulder. She has been reading along but can't type yet. She misses posting to us and will return as soon as she can type.
> 
> Healing Wishes coming your way Ms. Tess.


healing thoughts sent x


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sure don't consider myself brave by any means Julie....at times I curse like a sailor...not a nice thing to admit but it is true....don't want to misrepresent myself....And I guarantee you do more than I do.....It just is what it is and I just put up with it. I do hope this newer doctor for you will be a better fit and able to help you.



Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene, chances are I won't be painfree by then- but one has to keep things in perspective- look at how brave Marianne and Gwen are with their pain issues- Perhaps I may be able to get a more effective pain killer than the Tylenonl (Paracetemol) At least I know now what I encounter in Joy's little workman's cottage. I am looking forward to meeting her 'boys'- she has a cat, and two dogs who are real characters.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks sugar sugar. I read where most cases aren't serious but I guess with small children and older people it is. However, my cousin was only in her 40's and not that old, so sad that the only case I knew of was a really bad one. It is hopeful to read that most aren't serious. Yes, they are in the right place. I know I don't want t get sick so I'm hoping I get some sleep. Will it ever come. Hugs.


Will keep my fingers crossed for swift recovery for all x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the football went as well as I could have dreamed. With one game to go we are now in the top 5- just need to stay there next week and we will be playing finals after all. Starting to feel hopeful that we might make it. Must win next week - and rely on the team under us losing or at least winning by less than we do. But we are playing very well currently so could shake up the finals if we make it.
> 
> Drove round Elizabeth where I bought up today with my friend. Th ehouse looks virtually unchanged from when Mum sold it- garden a little different but nothing else much has changed. See the photos, lived here from the time I was 4 for around 18 years when I left home.
> 
> And then a couple of photos of me at the football.


great photos :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you. As I've mentioned before, they're my go-to for relaxed and mindless knitting. I love the bright neon colors of these!
> Junek


June sox are great....i have a pair that colour, have to say I LOVE my sox


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice yarn!....I think I have the green one....label looks familiar....either way like them both.


darowil said:


> saw this and realised I hadn't posted a photo I meant to! So now I will and then I am going back to bed.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The recipe I gave is really just your starting point- the creativity in the kitchen shown by Daralene, where she uses Sam's recipes as the starting idea, is brilliant. It is hard to meet all dietary requirements! I would seldom have the can of soup available in my larder- but love a good mushroom soup- much easier to by the can!


I have been known to cheat when making lasagne and use a can of Campbells mushroom soup instead of making white sauce


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny!


NanaCaren said:


> First house I bought I was so happy because I didn't need help from anyone. Started moving in the kids asked where the bathroom was.That was when I realized I had not seen one. It was in the barn. Was a very old farm house, I turned the library into the bathroom. Now first thing I do is ask about the bathroom.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

12 pages read eyes nipping so best get of here try and catch up later tc all x


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to Marianne's tomorrow since dh seems to be out of the woods. It is her birthday tomorrow and I'm working on a project for her present. Will post pictures after I give it to her. Anyway, gotta to do some fabric cutting and sewing. HUGS to everyone and huge thanks for all the concern & prayers shown for DH. Know that I pray for all of you whether in need or not daily and especial for those in need. TTYL


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The Spinach Torte reminds me of a quiche, which I love. This would make an excellent dish for neighborhood breakfast get-together. When I was in college (Oregon State Univ)my next door neighbor told me that she done some internship work one summer in New Zealand (she studied engineering) and said it was her favorite country, so beautiful. I would love to visit there some day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mrs.B, welcome. Don't think I've seen you before.
Kate, oh my goodness that is so funny. Beats my having eaten my sandwich last week when DH said my crab cake was still in microwave.
Daralene, yes the aqua jogger actually works better in deeper water. I should use Base pool but they keep the water ten degrees colder than InShape pool. And they don't have jacuzzi, steam room or sauna all of which I adore. They make me feel so pampered. 84 degrees feels really much better for FM.
Girlfriend gave me lidocaine patches for shoulder pain. Lovely.
Nicho, loved the blue flower.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I've challenged myself to make weight watchers goal weight before we meet in San Diego.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Will keep my fingers crossed for swift recovery for all x


They are all home as of today. I sure hope this is not going to end up like my cousin, but I am sure they will be keeping an eye on things. God Bless my sister. Sure don't know how she survived all this and imagine she will be trying to catch up on sleep before going back to work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I've challenged myself to make weight watchers goal weight before we meet in San Diego.


Wow, that is fabulous. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mrs.B, welcome. Don't think I've seen you before.
> Kate, oh my goodness that is so funny. Beats my having eaten my sandwich last week when DH said my crab cake was still in microwave.
> Daralene, yes the aqua jogger actually works better in deeper water. I should use Base pool but they keep the water ten degrees colder than InShape pool. And they don't have jacuzzi, steam room or sauna all of which I adore. They make me feel so pampered. 84 degrees feels really much better for FM.
> Girlfriend gave me lidocaine patches for shoulder pain. Lovely.
> Nicho, loved the blue flower.


Thanks for the information. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree about the warm water and so glad the lidocaine patch is giving you relief.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

MrsB said:


> The Spinach Torte reminds me of a quiche, which I love. This would make an excellent dish for neighborhood breakfast get-together. When I was in college (Oregon State Univ)my next door neighbor told me that she done some internship work one summer in New Zealand (she studied engineering) and said it was her favorite country, so beautiful. I would love to visit there some day.


Mrs. B...Lovely photo and yes, there are many of us who want to visit New Zealand, especially after meeting Lurker2.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren wrote:
First house I bought I was so happy because I didn't need help from anyone. Started moving in the kids asked where the bathroom was.That was when I realized I had not seen one. It was in the barn. Was a very old farm house, I turned the library into the bathroom. Now first thing I do is ask about the bathroom.


Gweniepooh said:


> How funny!


We were satisfied with so little and I'm sure you were so excited to have a place of your own. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nicho...How lovely to make beanies for the Women's Refuge.

Darowil...I love being out on the water too. So revitalizing. Sounds like such a lovely day and what a luxury to get cashmere. 

Agnes...So sorry to hear about the headaches. You've had a lot of stress and I imagine also get subjected to extreme pressure changes with the weather causes headaches too. Hope you have something to help you through the pain.

Gwen...Hugs to Marianne from me. Wishing her a Happy Birthday, but will do it as a post tomorrow. Safe driving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sure don't consider myself brave by any means Julie....at times I curse like a sailor...not a nice thing to admit but it is true....don't want to misrepresent myself....And I guarantee you do more than I do.....It just is what it is and I just put up with it. I do hope this newer doctor for you will be a better fit and able to help you.


IMHO anyone who has come through a knee replacement , as you have done, has to be braver than I. One thing, at least this morning, because I have been 'nursing' the ache- standing or lying down, I was able briefly to sit in my recliner- it just is a bit low! and sometimes the hip gives me 'gyp' in it. I will be off out in just over an hour- no idea how long the trip will take- I seem to remember waiting ages when on my way to see my dad 2009-2010 who was on that bus route. I plan to take my current glove to knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I have been known to cheat when making lasagne and use a can of Campbells mushroom soup instead of making white sauce


What a good idea I must remember that!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The temps have been below average here too. I am enjoying the cooler weather. A friend and I are counting down to the cooler weather.
> Stepdad is dong ok. He gets winded very quickly and doesn't want to eat a lot of the time. He says he is going deer hunting one last time. We will see, brother and one son might take him out as long as he stays in the truck. His memory is not the best either. He has his good days and his bad days. The younger grandkids don't really understand why he can't do all the somethings as before.


I have been thinking and praying for him and all your loved ones. And to have the children's other grandfather with such life threatening problems must be wearing you down. He will be added to my prayers.
I'm glad the barn is progressing to your satisfaction!
I know you'll be glad to see the end of this year. I'm praying for only good things for you in the coming year!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My prayers continue for Jack. I was so afraid last week when you posted his heart had stop and he was on a ventilator that the worst was about to happen. Thank jGod it did not and that he is slowly continuing to improve. Miracles do happen.
> 
> Went to ER today for re-check and Brantlley's foot is MUCH better. Of course when we went to leave they asked us to pay $150 co-pay to which I said NO, that we would be contesting these charges due to the debacle that we have endured and that I have already filed a formal complaint. I know she was just doing her job but unbelievable. Just thanking God that Brantley is doing better. Most of the swelling and redness is gone. Suppose to go back to reg doc in about a week


I don't blame you at all for refusing to pay ANYTHING. I'm so glad Brantley's foot is well on the way to complete healing!
Prayers will continue!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MrsB said:


> The Spinach Torte reminds me of a quiche, which I love. This would make an excellent dish for neighborhood breakfast get-together. When I was in college (Oregon State Univ)my next door neighbor told me that she done some internship work one summer in New Zealand (she studied engineering) and said it was her favorite country, so beautiful. I would love to visit there some day.


I also don't recall you dropping by before, MrsB- please know that you are very welcome! Sam is preparing to go on holiday, but is still around so may well welcome you himself! New Zealand like any country has blemishes- but in general we do have some lovely scenery, and especially beaches!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> They are all home as of today. I sure hope this is not going to end up like my cousin, but I am sure they will be keeping an eye on things. God Bless my sister. Sure don't know how she survived all this and imagine she will be trying to catch up on sleep before going back to work.


Best news we've heard today-- plus Gwennie's good news about B.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> hello..I hope that everyone is well and having a good weekend, have missed the TP because of continued headaches eye problems,doc cant find anything wrong might just be my sinus playing up, computer playing up as well, lets hop this week improves..of back to the start of TP


So sorry to hear you've not been well. Hope it is just your sinuses. That's something the Dr can deal with.
Praying you're soon in the pink as Sam says!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> June sox are great....i have a pair that colour, have to say I LOVE my sox[/quote
> 
> I love mine, too. MY feet stay cold so hand-knit socks are a Godsend. They're so much warmer than the bought ones.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to Marianne's tomorrow since dh seems to be out of the woods. It is her birthday tomorrow and I'm working on a project for her present. Will post pictures after I give it to her. Anyway, gotta to do some fabric cutting and sewing. HUGS to everyone and huge thanks for all the concern & prayers shown for DH. Know that I pray for all of you whether in need or not daily and especial for those in need. TTYL


I'm know you both will have a great time! Please wish her a happy birthday from me since she might not be online to read our b'day wishes!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

MrsB said:


> The Spinach Torte reminds me of a quiche, which I love. This would make an excellent dish for neighborhood breakfast get-together. When I was in college (Oregon State Univ)my next door neighbor told me that she done some internship work one summer in New Zealand (she studied engineering) and said it was her favorite country, so beautiful. I would love to visit there some day.


Welcome! I don't think you've joined us before. I hope you had fun and will visit often. We're here all week.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> They are all home as of today. I sure hope this is not going to end up like my cousin, but I am sure they will be keeping an eye on things. God Bless my sister. Sure don't know how she survived all this and imagine she will be trying to catch up on sleep before going back to work.


I'll continue to keep the children in my prayers!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> saw this and realised I hadn't posted a photo I meant to! So now I will and then I am going back to bed.


Great yarns! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to Marianne's tomorrow since dh seems to be out of the woods. It is her birthday tomorrow and I'm working on a project for her present. Will post pictures after I give it to her. Anyway, gotta to do some fabric cutting and sewing. HUGS to everyone and huge thanks for all the concern & prayers shown for DH. Know that I pray for all of you whether in need or not daily and especial for those in need. TTYL


Have a good trip over and give Marianne a big birthday hug from all of us please.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried learning to hold the working yarn in my left hand (and I am a leftie, so you'd think I could do it), but no go--how I learned is how I'll stick. :mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You can get an attachment that fits the computer. Mine is the same one that I charge the phone with. The part that fits into the electrical outlet comes off and what pulls out fits in the computer. Turn the computer on, then turn on the phone and plug into the computer. It should automatically pull up your photo program and then my photo program takes a really long time but eventually asks me if I want to import the photos. Hope this helps.


~~~Yes, that does help. I think I have that piece...need to ask DH. Thanks for the warning about the time it takes. I expect the computer to work instantly! Foolish me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a packet of seeds, I must remember to put them out after it gets cold enough not to sprout this fall & see what happens. I have other ny Alan poppies but not blue ones.


Not sure what ny Alan poppies are, I thought I had typed Hymalayan :roll: :roll: 
Must read before I hit send


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not sure what ny Alan poppies are, I thought I had typed Hymalayan :roll: :roll:
> Must read before I hit send


Sounds to me like spellcheck got involved-- LOL.

Marianne, happy b-day and many more-- Gwennie, you are going to be carrying a bunch of greetings!

So glad all the kiddies are out of the hospital. That must have been a tremendous worry lifted.

We're headed for more really hot weather this week and humidity is horrid-- most mornings you can look down the street and it looks like very light fog.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I have been known to cheat when making lasagne and use a can of Campbells mushroom soup instead of making white sauce


I have not heard of using white sauce in lasagna, we always use tomato sauce here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was able to visit Oregon for the first time last summer and loved it....you live in a piece of God's country as well.



MrsB said:


> The Spinach Torte reminds me of a quiche, which I love. This would make an excellent dish for neighborhood breakfast get-together. When I was in college (Oregon State Univ)my next door neighbor told me that she done some internship work one summer in New Zealand (she studied engineering) and said it was her favorite country, so beautiful. I would love to visit there some day.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I need to vent a little - and you all are so good at listening. I'm glad we are into a new week because this past one has been awful for me. They say that things come in 3's - well, we had 3 not very good events last week. First, as you know, my best friend called on Tues. afternoon in to tell me that she is battling cancer. Then, on Wed. Bob's oldest sister who was 82 and in poor health passed away. The funeral is this afternoon in Albany,NY - so a 3 hour drive each way for us and DDs. Late Sat. afternoon, I got a phone call from DD#2. The first thing he said is "Don't get upset - he's OK"!! My oldest GS lost control of his car on a freshly graveled and oiled road. The car went nose first into a ditch and flipped onto the roof. He released his seat belt and crawled out the window. The ambulance was called and they checked him over but he refused to go to the hospital. DD said that she and his brother and dad tried to talk him into going, but he said no. I think he's going to be very sore today. I'n so glad he wasn't seriously injured - cars can be replaced, people can't.
> 
> OK. rant over. thanks for listening. This week will be better - I'm usually pretty optimistic, but this just really got me down. I continue to pray for all those who have posted their requests. I write all down in my little "Prayer book" and check it several times a day. Thanks for being here to listen to my whining. Things WILL get better!!! Love and many hugs, Paula


~~~Paula, hang on to that positive outlook! Things will get better. I am sorry for the awful week....as they say XXX happens...and we deal the best we can. Asking for prayers, etc. is a good strategy. Prayers always help, plus talking about things that are impacting us can be a release and way of working through the sadnesses. We hope it all helps you and the family.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, this is what my DD#! did to get my avatar pix. She sent me an email with the pix in it (you know how to that). Then save them to your "picture" section on computer and you can attach them. If I left out something or got something wrong, someone will know how better.


~~~Thank you.....I'm gonna' do this!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so sorry I ruined the experience with the animals for you but with the danger of having problems healing infections I can understand.


You certainly did not ruin my experience. You just better warned me of the potential danger that could exist so that I could protect myself. I thoroughly enjoyed the animals as well as the other activities going on. I did enjoy shopping at the vendors and learning things from them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just finished making this for a birthday present. I have had so much fun making it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have not heard of using white sauce in lasagna, we always use tomato sauce here.


I dated a guy who didn't like the tomato and kept asking if I couldn't do it with an alfredo-like sauce so I did-- sounds similar to the mush soup solution. It is VERY good.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Lovely yarn and how nice to go with a new, passionate knitter. Interesting seeing the shaved rabbit and I'll bet being summer, it didn't mind at all. The photo of the sheep - looks like something around the neck and strange white near the eyes. Did it have something on its head or am I seeing wrong?


I think the white was an ear tag. The thing around the neck is actually the horns curling down. Beautiful animal with very soft fur.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Taking a chance that you know who will not be on line here is the gift I just finished making for birthday. I know she uses a sleep mask and sometimes a neck pillow. I have had so much fun making it.


A handy gift for October.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah, I thought that IF I have time I would make a set to put in the pot for when we do the drawing for the afghans. Just a little something extra. No guarantee but it was very quick and easy....embroidery machine for sleep mask and regular sew machine for the neck pillow. Embroidery designer I purchase from also just sent me a design for the neck pillow using the embroidery machine that I might give a try too.


pacer said:


> A handy gift for October.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula...Sending my sympathy to you and DH in the loss of his sister. So happy to hear the GS is ok. 

Caren...Happy to hear that the barn is progressing along. So sorry to hear that cancer has found another family member. 

Daralene...So happy to hear that the kids are out of the hospital. I am sure that the parents will be very much on alert these next few days. Then there is the long term concerns as well with this. It is too bad that you cannot knit right now because I love to see your talents. It is a joy to have you with us and encouraging us as well. You are a very talented woman and so full of love and compassion. Your DH is so blessed to have you in his life and we are equally blessed.

Julie...I hope your visit to the doctor was helpful today. When we were at the fiber fest yesterday, we saw a lady carry a large crocheted market bag. The young lady I was with thought it was so neat. I think she will be making herself a market bag in the near future. 

Rookie...I looked at the Wisconsin Fiber Festival and noticed they are offering a knitting relay race. Are you and SIL signing up for that event? It would be nice to see pictures of you doing it. LOL

The yarn I bought yesterday came with a scarf pattern that I am trying out. I think I want to make a cowl with it. It would be easy to do that as I would not need to make button holes. I also picked up some other scarf patterns as well as some other books to play around with.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Trying to post a picture of Allyson's finally finished socks


You did a great job on them!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yeah, I thought that IF I have time I would make a set to put in the pot for when we do the drawing for the afghans. Just a little something extra. No guarantee but it was very quick and easy....embroidery machine for sleep mask and regular sew machine for the neck pillow. Embroidery designer I purchase from also just sent me a design for the neck pillow using the embroidery machine that I might give a try too.


Looks like you are having a wonderful time with your new toy. I was thinking that she could use hers for the long ride to KAP. Maybe not the mask, but certainly the neck pillow. I could just see the two of you stopping for gas or food wearing those neck pillows and getting many interesting looks. You know they would be jealous since they did not have one! LOL Have a wonderful day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have been so lazy sugarsugar - I need to finish last weeks and catch up on this week - I have been slowly getting my place into some kind of order. I would like it to be fairly decent when I leave.

gwen - think of you and Brantley - sending tons of healing energy. --- sam

I might add that we won't lose june if she is wearing those socks - love the yarn.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, here I am. Thanks Julie for this weeks opening, great job.
> 
> Sam, I hope you enjoy your rest and just pop in when you can. I surely hope your Winter isnt as cold and gloomy as last year. I wish some more sunshine for while yet for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The temps have been below average here too. I am enjoying the cooler weather. A friend and I are counting down to the cooler weather.
> Stepdad is dong ok. He gets winded very quickly and doesn't want to eat a lot of the time. He says he is going deer hunting one last time. We will see, brother and one son might take him out as long as he stays in the truck. His memory is not the best either. He has his good days and his bad days. The younger grandkids don't really understand why he can't do all the somethings as before.


What a gift of time that would be for him. One last time to go hunting. :thumbup: I know it might not happen, but wonderful that he can think of it and even better if he is able to go along.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party deeknittingclick - we love new people joining in our conversation - we will be here all week which means there is an empty chair with your name on it always available with a cup of fresh tea on the table. do join us as often as you can - we'll be looking for you.



deeknittingclick said:


> Very nice recipes Lurker. I hope Sam had a nice holiday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My prayers continue for Jack. I was so afraid last week when you posted his heart had stop and he was on a ventilator that the worst was about to happen. Thank jGod it did not and that he is slowly continuing to improve. Miracles do happen.
> 
> Went to ER today for re-check and Brantlley's foot is MUCH better. Of course when we went to leave they asked us to pay $150 co-pay to which I said NO, that we would be contesting these charges due to the debacle that we have endured and that I have already filed a formal complaint. I know she was just doing her job but unbelievable. Just thanking God that Brantley is doing better. Most of the swelling and redness is gone. Suppose to go back to reg doc in about a week


Glad you are seeing such improvement Gwen. Hope you don't get charged.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is your cousin daralene? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks sugar sugar. I read where most cases aren't serious but I guess with small children and older people it is. However, my cousin was only in her 40's and not that old, so sad that the only case I knew of was a really bad one. It is hopeful to read that most aren't serious. Yes, they are in the right place. I know I don't want t get sick so I'm hoping I get some sleep. Will it ever come. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOLOL!!!! Ryssa wanted up on the couch and before I could pick her up, she bounced onto Buster and then jumped up from his back to the couch, poor guy is laying in front of the couch. I don't imagine in his wildest dreams, that he ever thought he'd be a stepping stool.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: They must keep you howling with laughter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> how is your cousin daralene? --- sam


She survived but has never been the same. She was in the coma quite a while and seemed when she came out if it she was normal but when her husband died she said he wasn't dead and kept telling everyone he would be with her at Christmas or for his birthday and she wouldn't talk to any of us who didn't believe her. She was perfectly normal prior to what happened, but obviously there are a few connections that aren't there now. I guess there have been a few other things that were strange, but normally she seems perfectly fine.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, all--first, healing, soothing thoughts to all in need, especially those for whom things are a little overwhelming. May your pain lessen each minute until you are well & whole again.

We have had a busy day, as we went out for breakfast, then down to the rail yard market (found some basil, chocolate mint, and fresh tortillas--plan on putting some of the sprigs in water to see if they'll grow roots); after that, we went to the indoor flea market because it was cool inside! He found a wrench in the size he's been looking for and it cost less than $2, so that was nice. I didn't buy anything there (silly me, I was quite taken with a goofy little wooden horse but had absolutely no use for it nor a place to put it, so I left it there); one booth had two huge cones of yarn (must have been thousands of yards on each one) but I didn't like the way it felt (like nylon). 

Then I got a text from my son who says they are coming up this way and so expect to see them in a couple of hours (yay! Hugs for Oma!). I'll have to stock up since who knows when I'll see them again.

We'll have leftovers for supper (enchiladas I made last night). I am suddenly sleepy--think it's a combination of all the walking and the heat--but I won't take a nap or I won't sleep well tonight. 

The shawl is moving along and I have finished 50-odd rows so far. The other one is still in time out until I decide what to do with it. On that note, I should get something done...

Gwen, love the gift--I am sure she will love and use both items! Please give her my best wishes and a hug, too, when you see her.

My sincerest wish is that the rest of this year is more gentle and peaceful with my friends here.

Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam...HELLO :thumbup: 

Have a wonderful vacation and so glad you dropped in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And my tastes have changed over the last few years and I no longer like peanut butter! And grew up drinking iced tea..now I can't stand the taste of it!!
> Junek


I ate PB & J for lunch every day for school from kindergarten thru high school. Now it's all I can do to make someone else a sandwich. I used to eat bananas too. I grew up on ice tea, no lemon, no sugar. I still love it but shouldn't have the caffeine.

Sending Happy Anniversary wishes to Sandy and Bulldog. Keeping all in my prayers.

I have mom today. Not a good day. Two weeks ago was so much better. On the other hand, when I picked her up this morning, DB had some old photos of me as a baby with my dad. So special but hard to see. He's been go e a year and a half now. September is harder than January. He died in January 2013, but September is when we all went to the antique steam and gas engine show together to show our engines. This is when I miss him most.

It sounds like I need to go catch up on last week from some of the comments. Those I have missed with new injuries and health issues know you are in my prayers.

Tami


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey pat - nice to see you - what have you been doing? --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning and thank you L:urker2 for hosting this week's Tea Party. Thanks for helping Sam out and I wish him a wonderful trip to Seattle. He needs his rest and some R&R added to it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm here, lurking every now and then reading when I can.
> Has been a horrendous 12 months for me, not all of the 12 months, mostly this past month.
> 
> Earlier I was so happy as I was finally getting my new house renovated, most nearly done, hopefully over the next 4 weeks or so I can get the tradesmen back in to finish off.
> ...


I will add you and your DD to my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they can be a pain in the neck sometimes. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just finished putting together another chicken curry, yes I did say 'another' ...I made the first one put it into the fridge, then realised I'd meant to put a little more curry powder into it (I'm using a jar of sauce), opened the fridge door, took out the curry ..... and dropped the lot on the floor! :shock: So, after a quick trip back to the shop to buy more chicken, my second curry is in the fridge waiting to be cooked later...and I will be very careful lifting it out! Who knew curry could spread so far over the floor, the fridge, me.... :roll: Added bonus is I'm not talking to DH who waited until I'd cleared everything up (did he help?.....that'll be a no :evil: ), been back to the shop, and was chopping up the second lot of chicken when he said, "I prefer my chicken cut into strips, not lumps." Dangerous move when I was holding a knife.....however, due to my enormous restraint, he survived...just. Is it me?!! During all this DS phones and says he's coming earlier to meet up for a drink with some pals, so could I pick up DIL from the train station at 5.40? Men!!!! :roll: Hey ho, back to my knitting to calm down, almost finished another 'entrechat' (sp?) baby jacket and I'll post pictures later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished making this for a birthday present. I have had so much fun making it.


Love, Love, love it. You are so talented in so many things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> IMHO anyone who has come through a knee replacement , as you have done, has to be braver than I. One thing, at least this morning, because I have been 'nursing' the ache- standing or lying down, I was able briefly to sit in my recliner- it just is a bit low! and sometimes the hip gives me 'gyp' in it. I will be off out in just over an hour- no idea how long the trip will take- I seem to remember waiting ages when on my way to see my dad 2009-2010 who was on that bus route. I plan to take my current glove to knit.


Hope you are able to get through the trip without being in total agony.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished making this for a birthday present. I have had so much fun making it.


What a great gift, Gwen. Wish Marianne a happy birthday from me too, please.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 25. Dinner is ready so I will come back later. Tami


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Happy anniversary from me too Sandy. Hope you have had a lovely day.


Thank you Denise! Beautiful bird.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > It's a beautiful day today and it should be as it is my 44th anniversary.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's darling!! I'm pretty sure I know who will really enjoy it (tomorrow?).



Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished making this for a birthday present. I have had so much fun making it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now tell me girls - what would you do without your husbands - or maybe I shouldn't have asked that. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Kate...What an mess with that curry all over the floor and so disappointing, but how does such a little become so much when it is dropped. I'll never know but it does seem to multiply. Picturing your description of DH and DS as a cartoon and you there with the knife talking yourself out of their extinction. :XD: :XD: :XD: Of course I know it was not funny at the time. I do wonder at men though. They have heard of extinction of a species haven't they. :wink:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy (late) Anniversary!


Thank you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

peanut butter is a good group as well as chocolate is a good group. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Making bottles of Nectarine preserves is a memory of my first true migraine- Mum and me slaving in the hot kitchen- and me not knowing why I felt so wretched! Mum loved to buy great big boxes of fruit and tomatoes (to be turned into sauce) I preserve very little- because of the sugar issue- Glad you liked what I selected out! I can understand why Sam includes so many tempters!
> Someone asked about my mention of peanut butter, could not find the post when I went looking- it is a long standing joke that Sam would eat peanut butter with ANYTHING.
> Kaye,
> You know how welcome you would be to share a meal at my place!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats on the anniversary sandy. --- sam



Sandy said:


> Thank you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats on the anniversary sandy - are you having fun at the lake? --- sam



Sandy said:


> Thank you for the wishes Sorlenna and RookieRetiree.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...Have a wonderful time on your vacation. What will Heidi and Gary do to your apartment this year? Will your mini-me be making the trip again this year? Can't wait to see pictures and hear of your adventures.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I feel so sorry for you martina - you are missing one of the world's greatest invention - I just remembered - I have a new jar in the cupboard - and I have crackers - hmmm - guess what I am going to have. lol ---- sam



martina said:


> Hope your finger is better soon, Julie. Don't tell Sam but I can't even bear the smell of peanut butter, or bananas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

omg - I did not know they sold it like that - I am definitely going to have to have some. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> TY for input on the computer-- I had sort of figured that out but they are still dinging at me to download, which I won't.
> 
> And I have news, do NOT go buy any PB with dark choc in it-- it is VERY addictive. Oh, my, about once a month I go hassle the guy who showed me this and tell him what a BAD thing he did!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betty - these are spectacular - well done. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Trying to post a picture of Allyson's finally finished socks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you ladies - forty pages and the day is not over - I will never catch up. just know that I will always be around - I will be checking in everyday - talk about addiction. lol

i'm amused - I bought four sweaters for the august birthdays - not they keep popping up to buy the same sweaters I bought. wish there was a way to stop the popups - they drive me crazy.

very muggy today - not really hot. our july was one of the coldest on record - we have had no 90° weather this summer and usually we have several weeks nonstop of it. 

I will keep reading - and cleaning. maybe the peanut butter and crackers will give me some energy. lol --- sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished making this for a birthday present. I have had so much fun making it.


Lucky birthday girl! What a darling gift! I'm sure it will be well received!!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I missed that darowil - very very funny. --- sam



Bulldog
Julie said:


> Is putting up with Sam that hard that you need a rest from him?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have been so lazy sugarsugar - I need to finish last weeks and catch up on this week - I have been slowly getting my place into some kind of order. I would like it to be fairly decent when I leave.
> 
> gwen - think of you and Brantley - sending tons of healing energy. --- sam
> 
> I might add that we won't lose june if she is wearing those socks - love the yarn.


And I did wear them yesterday, Sam. They were so "LOUD" I heard them all day long!!! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I ate PB & J for lunch every day for school from kindergarten thru high school. Now it's all I can do to make someone else a sandwich. I used to eat bananas too. I grew up on ice tea, no lemon, no sugar. I still love it but shouldn't have the caffeine.
> 
> Sending Happy Anniversary wishes to Sandy and Bulldog. Keeping all in my prayers.
> 
> ...


My heart and prayers are with you, Tami. I don't think we ever truly get over missing our parents!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My prayers continue for Jack. I was so afraid last week when you posted his heart had stop and he was on a ventilator that the worst was about to happen. Thank jGod it did not and that he is slowly continuing to improve. Miracles do happen.
> 
> Went to ER today for re-check and Brantlley's foot is MUCH better. Of course when we went to leave they asked us to pay $150 co-pay to which I said NO, that we would be contesting these charges due to the debacle that we have endured and that I have already filed a formal complaint. I know she was just doing her job but unbelievable. Just thanking God that Brantley is doing better. Most of the swelling and redness is gone. Suppose to go back to reg doc in about a week


~~~The Power of Prayers! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> And I did wear them yesterday, Sam. They were so "LOUD" I heard them all day long!!! LOL!!
> Junek


They must have been telling some funny jokes! Did they keep your feet in stitches?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm not sure just what is going on but I do have really good virus/firewall protection on this computer. Yesterday while trying to view/find pattern for a shawl that was shown on main forum, I got a message that I needed to update JAVA. I don't think I have JAVA on this computer, at least didn't find it listed in programs, etc. So haven't done it. Today got a diff type message to download it and since it wasn't from the other site, I started to and protection said NOT to do it. Have any of you had this happening?


I got a message on my chromebook that java needed to be updated, but I don't think you can have java on chromebook.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished making this for a birthday present. I have had so much fun making it.


that would be perfect for a long flight across the pond   
What a fantastic job you have done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is what we are here for kiwifrau - we hold each other up when the going gets rough - no ever worry about venting - vent away. tons of healing energy zooming to surround your daughter, the mother's husband and family and the family of the young girl. one wonders sometimes about god's plan for us - wish he would let us in on it. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> I'm here, lurking every now and then reading when I can.
> Has been a horrendous 12 months for me, not all of the 12 months, mostly this past month.
> 
> Earlier I was so happy as I was finally getting my new house renovated, most nearly done, hopefully over the next 4 weeks or so I can get the tradesmen back in to finish off.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Tessa - tons of healing energy zooming your way to wrap you up in healing energy and hopefully back in the pink very soon. --- sam



Tessadele said:


> I've just managed to get on here & catch up on this week, have to go now so can't write much. Must send my wishes for quick recovery of Brantley & the poor little ones with e-coli,and anyone else who is sick.
> 
> You are so good at taking Sam's place Julie, I'm sure he will be able to relax & really enjoy his holiday. I hope he has a good time, he deserves it.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

MrsB said:


> The Spinach Torte reminds me of a quiche, which I love. This would make an excellent dish for neighborhood breakfast get-together. When I was in college (Oregon State Univ)my next door neighbor told me that she done some internship work one summer in New Zealand (she studied engineering) and said it was her favorite country, so beautiful. I would love to visit there some day.


~~~One of my VERY FAVORITE people is a friend of my DS's. He is from New Zealand....and SUCH a delight! He was one of those we got to visit in CA on our trip. Got to hold his new born daughter (5 weeks)....a highlight of the trip! I get such a kick out of him....and he is SO sweet! Funny! Smart! oh...just love that kid! Wish he would move closer to Chicago/Cleveland. His in-laws do live in same town (Cleveland Hts) with my son, so they will be coming for visits periodically. His parents and most of siblings are still in NZ, but I think he is here to stay. He represents NZ VERY well! One of the loveliest people I have ever met....and he treats the "older folks" well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Life is as busy as ever still. There is the added stress of the teens other grandfather with a brain tumor and leukemia.
> On a happy note the barn is professing along rather nicely. I am very excited about that.


Things just don't calm down for you do they?
It is so hard for the young ones to understand what is going isn't it? (referring to your post further down). While hard for the teens they can understand- not sure which is harder though as with understanding comes a greater awareness of what is coming as well.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren wrote:
First house I bought I was so happy because I didn't need help from anyone. Started moving in the kids asked where the bathroom was.That was when I realized I had not seen one. It was in the barn. Was a very old farm house, I turned the library into the bathroom. Now first thing I do is ask about the bathroom.
Gweniepooh wrote:
How funny!

We were satisfied with so little and I'm sure you were so excited to have a place of your own. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:[/quote]

~~~This is a funny story...love it! The assumptions we make, and then blush  I'll bet the library made a very nicely-sized bathroom! Lots of reading material, too! Just what every well-stocked bathroom needs! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great picture Carol. So glad you got to her her.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~One of my VERY FAVORITE people is a friend of my DS's. He is from New Zealand....and SUCH a delight! He was one of those we got to visit in CA on our trip. Got to hold his new born daughter (5 weeks)....a highlight of the trip! I get such a kick out of him....and he is SO sweet! Funny! Smart! oh...just love that kid! Wish he would move closer to Chicago/Cleveland. His in-laws do live in same town (Cleveland Hts) with my son, so they will be coming for visits periodically. His parents and most of siblings are still in NZ, but I think he is here to stay. He represents NZ VERY well! One of the loveliest people I have ever met....and he treats the "older folks" well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice yarn!....I think I have the green one....label looks familiar....either way like them both.


I think it was an American dyer- one of the women Melissa (the local dyer) considers a mentor. Supersock Select Semi-Solid, colour Jade. Lovely and soft. On feeling it maybe I will keep it for me! (looking at the label it is American, only ozs and yards). Would be one Melissa bought back with her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that a native bird nicho? it sure is a beauty. --- sam



nicho said:


> Happy anniversary from me too Sandy. Hope you have had a lovely day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I have been known to cheat when making lasagne and use a can of Campbells mushroom soup instead of making white sauce


Now that sounds good (Your soups aren't condensed are they?- you don't need to add water before serving if I remember rightly).


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Things just don't calm down for you do they?
> It is so hard for the young ones to understand what is going isn't it? (referring to your post further down). While hard for the teens they can understand- not sure which is harder though as with understanding comes a greater awareness of what is coming as well.


Things will calm down eventually. Yes it is hard for them especially when they are used to grampy playing with them and always being outdoors. It is hard for all of them none of them are dealing with it the same. I think it is equally hard for all of them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't think so...she's a fairly new knitter and I'm pretty slow---the pressure of being in any kind of race would make me nuts!



pacer said:


> Grandmapaula...Sending my sympathy to you and DH in the loss of his sister. So happy to hear the GS is ok.
> 
> Caren...Happy to hear that the barn is progressing along. So sorry to hear that cancer has found another family member.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry caren - sending you hugs and hugs. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sending more hugs and energy to the children and family.
> We have had news that the teens other grandfather has a brain tumor, he also has leukemia. He is at home, being kept comfortable. The teens went with their father to see him. From what I have heard he is going down hill fast. Sad to see he was so full of life.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to Marianne's tomorrow since dh seems to be out of the woods. It is her birthday tomorrow and I'm working on a project for her present. Will post pictures after I give it to her. Anyway, gotta to do some fabric cutting and sewing. HUGS to everyone and huge thanks for all the concern & prayers shown for DH. Know that I pray for all of you whether in need or not daily and especial for those in need. TTYL


~~~(let me try again....put in a response and disappeared....pfui :? )

Please give Marianne our * HEARTIEST AND MOST JOYOUS WISHES for a fabulous birthday! *
Safe journey for you, too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Praying that you get through this September with many fond memories.



tami_ohio said:


> I ate PB & J for lunch every day for school from kindergarten thru high school. Now it's all I can do to make someone else a sandwich. I used to eat bananas too. I grew up on ice tea, no lemon, no sugar. I still love it but shouldn't have the caffeine.
> 
> Sending Happy Anniversary wishes to Sandy and Bulldog. Keeping all in my prayers.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> NanaCaren wrote:
> First house I bought I was so happy because I didn't need help from anyone. Started moving in the kids asked where the bathroom was.That was when I realized I had not seen one. It was in the barn. Was a very old farm house, I turned the library into the bathroom. Now first thing I do is ask about the bathroom.
> Gweniepooh wrote:
> How funny!
> ...


~~~This is a funny story...love it! The assumptions we make, and then blush  I'll bet the library made a very nicely-sized bathroom! Lots of reading material, too! Just what every well-stocked bathroom needs! :lol: :lol:[/quote]

There was very little in the house. one tap for the water which was ok by me seems how I knew how to remedy that. the bathroom was a good size made life much easier for all. It did have reading material there was one small shelf over the toilet. 
A wood stove for heat. my children learned to cook on the wood stove. It was the best slow cooker I ever owned.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that a native bird nicho? it sure is a beauty. --- sam


It sure is Sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to Marianne's tomorrow since dh seems to be out of the woods. It is her birthday tomorrow and I'm working on a project for her present. Will post pictures after I give it to her. Anyway, gotta to do some fabric cutting and sewing. HUGS to everyone and huge thanks for all the concern & prayers shown for DH. Know that I pray for all of you whether in need or not daily and especial for those in need. TTYL


Give her regards to me for her birthday. HAve a lovely day with her. 
Glad Brantley is getting better, fortuntelly the antibiotics look like having been the right ones for him.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Ohio Joy..i admire you for the great job you are doing sewing all those squares together....thats why i like shawls and sox ...minimal sewing


Thank you, Agnes, for the compliment of my sewing the squares. I don't mind the needle work, but who knew there would be as many as actually came in to me? I certainly had no idea there would be enough for 2 large afghans and a somewhat smaller one.

My compliments again to y'all who worked to make a contribution to the KAP gathering. Bless you for the love the squares demonstrate.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have not heard of using white sauce in lasagna, we always use tomato sauce here.


~~~Me, too. Is the white sauce used in addition to tomato sauce? Does it replace any of the other "regular" ingredients (cheese, ground beef, noodles)? Curious. Maybe we need the whole recipe?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mjs said:


> I got a message on my chromebook that java needed to be updated, but I don't think you can have java on chromebook.


It is a scam. Don't do it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> They are all home as of today. I sure hope this is not going to end up like my cousin, but I am sure they will be keeping an eye on things. God Bless my sister. Sure don't know how she survived all this and imagine she will be trying to catch up on sleep before going back to work.


What a relief they are home. E coli is a very common infection that normally recover from without a problem- in fact it is a bug that everyone has in their gut. But it can be be very serious as you know. And children are at increased risk- but then recover so much quicker than adults.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't think so...she's a fairly new knitter and I'm pretty slow---the pressure of being in any kind of race would make me nuts!


It is actually a relay race on foot if I read it correctly. The amount of knitting isn't as big of a deal I would think. Sounds hysterical to me. I probably would not do it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry caren - sending you hugs and hugs. --- sam


Thank you  The hugs are welcomed.

Progress on the barn as of friday afternoon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mrs b - welcome to the knitting tea party - so glad you stopped by to share a cuppa - we'll be here all week so stop in as often as you can - always an empty chair with your name on it and fresh tea poured as you sit down. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



MrsB said:


> The Spinach Torte reminds me of a quiche, which I love. This would make an excellent dish for neighborhood breakfast get-together. When I was in college (Oregon State Univ)my next door neighbor told me that she done some internship work one summer in New Zealand (she studied engineering) and said it was her favorite country, so beautiful. I would love to visit there some day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you  The hugs are welcomed.
> 
> Progress on the barn as of friday afternoon.


Looks great. How will it do when you have flooding again? Sending hugs your way.

I think we need a group hug so sending hugs everyone's way.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Group Hug}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I haven't gone through the 100 page booklet yet -- don't want to tease myself if we're not going. We'll have to see.



pacer said:


> It is actually a relay race on foot if I read it correctly. The amount of knitting isn't as big of a deal I would think. Sounds hysterical to me. I probably would not do it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished making this for a birthday present. I have had so much fun making it.


That's fantastic!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a gift of time that would be for him. One last time to go hunting. :thumbup: I know it might not happen, but wonderful that he can think of it and even better if he is able to go along.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a gift of time that would be for him. One last time to go hunting. :thumbup: I know it might not happen, but wonderful that he can think of it and even better if he is able to go along.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was this from ecoli? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> She survived but has never been the same. She was in the coma quite a while and seemed when she came out if it she was normal but when her husband died she said he wasn't dead and kept telling everyone he would be with her at Christmas or for his birthday and she wouldn't talk to any of us who didn't believe her. She was perfectly normal prior to what happened, but obviously there are a few connections that aren't there now. I guess there have been a few other things that were strange, but normally she seems perfectly fine.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Me, too. Is the white sauce used in addition to tomato sauce? Does it replace any of the other "regular" ingredients (cheese, ground beef, noodles)? Curious. Maybe we need the whole recipe?


Just used it instead of the tomato-- also used mushrooms, I think, because I really like them. If you want the recipe, I can put it on here.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I ate PB & J for lunch every day for school from kindergarten thru high school. Now it's all I can do to make someone else a sandwich. I used to eat bananas too. I grew up on ice tea, no lemon, no sugar. I still love it but shouldn't have the caffeine.
> 
> I have mom today. Not a good day. Two weeks ago was so much better. On the other hand, when I picked her up this morning, DB had some old photos of me as a baby with my dad. So special but hard to see. He's been go e a year and a half now. September is harder than January. He died in January 2013, but September is when we all went to the antique steam and gas engine show together to show our engines. This is when I miss him most.
> Tami


~~~That's a LOAD of PB & J! Was it always the same J?
Sorry it has been a tough day with your mom. Memories always bring tears to my eyes....{{hugs!}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: They must keep you howling with laughter.


LOLOL!!! Later, she tried the same thing, but using her little sister, needless to say, Deva didn't stand still long enough and she's definitely not big enough to use. lol 
Just a bit ago, Buster was laying in the grass with his bone and Ryssa wandered over and tried to take it, he growled at her so she lay down beside him and tried to sneak over close enough to take it, he growled again so she just rolled onto her back and waved her legs at him. lol Then he was laying in the dinning room with his rawhide bone again and Ryssa went up and he growled at her, but she just reached right in and took it, he let her, I did take it from her though and gave it back to him, but it's so funny to watch him growl and snarl and then just let her do what she wants anyway. She thinks he's the bees knees. lol Now Mocha won't let her take, he will put her in her place.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mimi me will definitely be going - he loves to travel. --- sam



pacer said:


> Sam...Have a wonderful time on your vacation. What will Heidi and Gary do to your apartment this year? Will your mini-me be making the trip again this year? Can't wait to see pictures and hear of your adventures.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> now tell me girls - what would you do without your husbands - or maybe I shouldn't have asked that. --- sam


~~~ :lol: :lol: something to think about, for sure!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a gift of time that would be for him. One last time to go hunting. :thumbup: I know it might not happen, but wonderful that he can think of it and even better if he is able to go along.


Yes it would be nice if he could go. He knows he likely won't be around to go ice fishing,but one never knows these things. He has taken most all of the grandsons ice fishing. They got to spend the day fishing and drinking hot chocolate. It was a one at a time thing good quality time for them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Looks great. How will it do when you have flooding again? Sending hugs your way.
> 
> I think we need a group hug so sending hugs everyone's way.
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Group Hug}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Thank you. The gabbles go on this week won't be long before It will be closed in and the inside is being worked on. Should be finished by the time I go to KAP.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hello how is life treating you? I do hope things are going well. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> you ladies - forty pages and the day is not over - I will never catch up. just know that I will always be around - I will be checking in everyday - talk about addiction. lol
> 
> i'm amused - I bought four sweaters for the august birthdays - not they keep popping up to buy the same sweaters I bought. wish there was a way to stop the popups - they drive me crazy.
> 
> ...


~~~Ask your computer guru about blocking ads. I have it on my computer, and makes reading SO much smoother!....and much less annoying!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~One of my VERY FAVORITE people is a friend of my DS's. He is from New Zealand....and SUCH a delight! He was one of those we got to visit in CA on our trip. Got to hold his new born daughter (5 weeks)....a highlight of the trip! I get such a kick out of him....and he is SO sweet! Funny! Smart! oh...just love that kid! Wish he would move closer to Chicago/Cleveland. His in-laws do live in same town (Cleveland Hts) with my son, so they will be coming for visits periodically. His parents and most of siblings are still in NZ, but I think he is here to stay. He represents NZ VERY well! One of the loveliest people I have ever met....and he treats the "older folks" well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great photo. So wonderful that you were able to visit and hold the baby, it's always a treat to hold a baby.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you  The hugs are welcomed.
> 
> Progress on the barn as of friday afternoon.


That's looking fabulous, it'll be done before you know it. 
And I'll add some huge Hugs too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it would be nice if he could go. He knows he likely won't be around to go ice fishing,but one never knows these things. He has taken most all of the grandsons ice fishing. They got to spend the day fishing and drinking hot chocolate. It was a one at a time thing good quality time for them.


Wonderful memories for them for sure. The hunting trip would be great even if he stays in the truck, it's the being there I think that means the most. True that you never know, sometimes people surprise us with the things they manage before it's time. 
HUGS


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Looks great. How will it do when you have flooding again? Sending hugs your way.
> 
> I think we need a group hug so sending hugs everyone's way.
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Group Hug}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


~~~I'm in! Back atcha'!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma wrote:
What a gift of time that would be for him. One last time to go hunting. I know it might not happen, but wonderful that he can think of it and even better if he is able to go along.



Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~I agree! I sure hope he gets to go...great memory for both he and the kids! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great photo. So wonderful that you were able to visit and hold the baby, it's always a treat to hold a baby.


~~~Absolutely! All of a sudden there are babies in our lives all over the place! Got to hold a 2-day old the other day....SO sweet!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

No time for posting much just now--still joining squares in preparation to working the edgings. I'm reading/skimming but not much else at the moment.

Remembering your concerns in my prayers. Added Brantley to the prayer list at church this morning, for complete recovery.

I don't think our garden will be producing many tomatoes and not any okra. Drat!! The beets have lovely tops but the soil is too wet to get to them just now. SIL gave me a bag full of cukes & yellow and zucchini squashes. I will start another batch of bread and butter pickles in the morning. Ben brought in 5 lovely fresh tomatoes from the garden last evening--not large but they were pronounced ''delicious'' at lunch today!!

This is Tim's last week of summer vacation and his last 2 OT and PT sessions at the rehab hospital before classes start next Monday.

Take care of yourselves and remember that I love you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

OH, Carol, how precious.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello how is life treating you? I do hope things are going well. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi, nothing here we can complain about, things are finally starting to settle back down, hopefully less running around now that Carlys headed home and I can get into some semblance of a routine again, and spend less money. lol... 
David's in Michigan up by the lakes to deliver tomorrow, has no idea where he's going after that, but he's seeing new territory for sure. Hey, do you grow Kholrabi? or anyone else, I am wondering if you get more than one cutting of it off the root. They grew great and I cut the Kholrabi off the root and left it in the ground but I can't find anything saying if that's all I'll get or if like celery, I'll get more off it. The celery, broccoli, and brussel sprouts are sure going gang busters though, and the tomatoes came back from the hail damage and are covered, we'll be doing some serious canning of them once they all ripen. How is your garden going? Wonderful that the barn is so far along, it'll be done before winter for sure, and how is your pig doing, I remembered his name to ask, then went to type it and I blanked out, I imagine he's huge now though. 
Hi to DJ and Seth. 
hugs to everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Absolutely! All of a sudden there are babies in our lives all over the place! Got to hold a 2-day old the other day....SO sweet!


AWE!!! That's too precious.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My heart and prayers are with you, Tami. I don't think we ever truly get over missing our parents!
> Junek


So true, always missed.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, Wasabi is a horse radish- quite different- the Thai cuisine centres on both a red and a green curry- I buy it ready made in little jars- check your International aisle! (perhaps)


Thanks I will. Have added it to my shopping list.
Up to page 22, will post a photo of why I'm so far behind for you all to see what I accomplished today. Yeah!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi deeknittingclick, Welcome to the tea party! I have trouble keeping up so please forgive me if you've been on already. I hope you enjoy it.


deeknittingclick said:


> Very nice recipes Lurker. I hope Sam had a nice holiday.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

machriste said:


> Well, it's been a pretty hard year+ for Jack and me, but this last week takes the prize, I think. Jack went into the hosp. a week ago Friday with chills and shaking (never a good sign for a chemo pt.) and while the story is all too long, ended up in Cardiac ICU on a vent after his heart stopped twice. It appears a new chemo stunned his bone marrow which resulted in very low platelets and white count. He had an severe reaction to the a platelet transfusion which resulted in his heart stopping. Miracle upon miracles, he had a second platelet transfusion which he did not react adversely to and was able to be taken off the vent last Wed. night. He's surely not out of the woods by any means, but everyone is amazed that he even survived all that. Today he walked about 250 ft., and could go home early next week. It appears his marrow has not recovered, and there's no predicting when that will happen. He's also continuing to have a very hard time finding much of anything he wants to eat. All I can say is that his care in a large Minneapolis hospital has been excellent, my kids have been more than supportive, and I'm exhausted! I did get to the Y for a swim and my water exercise class this am, and it felt really good. Cancer is a terrible thing!!!!!!!!!


Oh my goodness, words fail me after reading your post. Truly, hope and pray that things will keep going much, much better for Jack. Can't believe how quickly things seem to happen, but will agree with you regarding the hospital, PMH & Mount Sinai in Toronto have been fantastic for my daughter. Doctors, nurses, everyone seem to do wonders.
Glad you had a little time for yourself this am.
Yes, agree Cancer is a terrible thing......


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

So many are having such a hard time lately, I will be praying for all. I still haven't caught up. I hope Brantley is doing better. The ones with e coli I pray for a complete recovery. Julie I do hope your hip will improve soon. Gagesmom, your mold issue sound scary, I hope you all will stay well and having no effects. I hope that you will be reimbursed fo expenses and find a new mold free place. 
I'm really sleepy so going to go to bed, Kind of heavy hearted but will pray. nittergma


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I am late getting to the tea party this week. Thanks Julie for starting us off and for the great recipes. We love a good chicken curry so will be trying that one and also I am very partial to spinach pie so your torte sounds like a winner without having to bother with pastry. Sorry to hear your hip is still painful. Hope your visit to the doctor brings some relief.
> 
> Sam, if you are reading along, we will miss you but hope you have a well-deserved rest and enjoy your break in Seattle when you get there.
> 
> ...


Love the photo's of all the different flowers, bought a smile to my face.
Wish I could tell you their names, but can't.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> saw this and realised I hadn't posted a photo I meant to! So now I will and then I am going back to bed.


Beautiful!! I love them both! Do you have an idea what they are going to become?

Miracle upon miracles--Jack is being discharged home tomorrow morning. And it isn't a moment too soon for him. He's walking quite good distances with a walker. His platelets continue to drop which indicates his bone marrow is now doing what it's supposed to do. Drs. cannot predict when it will kick back in, but they don't want to risk another platelet transfusion unless absolutely necessary because of his reaction to the first one. We'll have home care (nurse, PT, OT) at home for a time. It's a bit scary for me; I think your prayers would still be very much appreciated.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I need to vent a little - and you all are so good at listening. I'm glad we are into a new week because this past one has been awful for me. They say that things come in 3's - well, we had 3 not very good events last week. First, as you know, my best friend called on Tues. afternoon in to tell me that she is battling cancer. Then, on Wed. Bob's oldest sister who was 82 and in poor health passed away. The funeral is this afternoon in Albany,NY - so a 3 hour drive each way for us and DDs. Late Sat. afternoon, I got a phone call from DD#2. The first thing he said is "Don't get upset - he's OK"!! My oldest GS lost control of his car on a freshly graveled and oiled road. The car went nose first into a ditch and flipped onto the roof. He released his seat belt and crawled out the window. The ambulance was called and they checked him over but he refused to go to the hospital. DD said that she and his brother and dad tried to talk him into going, but he said no. I think he's going to be very sore today. I'n so glad he wasn't seriously injured - cars can be replaced, people can't.
> 
> OK. rant over. thanks for listening. This week will be better - I'm usually pretty optimistic, but this just really got me down. I continue to pray for all those who have posted their requests. I write all down in my little "Prayer book" and check it several times a day. Thanks for being here to listen to my whining. Things WILL get better!!! Love and many hugs, Paula


Also hope next week will be better for you. Yes things seem to happen in 3's as the saying goes.
Lots of HUGS and Prayers coming you way.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to ER today for re-check and Brantlley's foot is MUCH better. That is just wonderful, Gwenie!! I'm so glad for you both.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

MrsB said:


> The Spinach Torte reminds me of a quiche, which I love. This would make an excellent dish for neighborhood breakfast get-together. When I was in college (Oregon State Univ)my next door neighbor told me that she done some internship work one summer in New Zealand (she studied engineering) and said it was her favorite country, so beautiful. I would love to visit there some day.


Welcome MrsB. I love your kitty!!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

[
Miracle upon miracles--Jack is being discharged home tomorrow morning. And it isn't a moment too soon for him. He's walking quite good distances with a walker. His platelets continue to drop which indicates his bone marrow is now doing what it's supposed to do. Drs. cannot predict when it will kick back in, but they don't want to risk another platelet transfusion unless absolutely necessary because of his reaction to the first one. We'll have home care (nurse, PT, OT) at home for a time. It's a bit scary for me; I think your prayers would still be very much appreciated.[/quote]

Both of you will be in my prayers for sure, along with Bentley and all those needing special help


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

OK up to page 31 and it's late. Will catch up tomorrow.


Just wanted to post a couple of photo's of my achievement's from today.

1st photo is from my new drapes hanging on a black broomstick on top of the blind, lol! Did this to see if I would like to have drapes hanging in my LR & DR area's as I only wanted blinds.


I was walking through a store and saw these and though hmmmm might look nice in the LR/DR areas, so bought 2 panels, hung them with broom sticks on each side of the patio door and thought they made the room cosy. Following day bought 2 more.


Today climbed the ladder, drilled and banged away just like a professional, ha! Managed to get the hardware up. Took 2 different rods from the previous owners hung the drapes, all that needs to be done is taking them down again to be pressed. Will do this when I have the new rod(s).

Next time I'm near the Hardware store will see if they have the same pewter colored rod, then I would only need to buy one.


This is my excuse for not keeping up with all the posts.

HUGS and Prayers to all that need them. Hopefully next week will be a better one for "ALL".

Thanks for all the support too.
Kiwifrau

Forgotten how to post pictures!!!!!
Will see if I can do this after I post.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Always a treat. We used to go around yelling "baby on the floor" when employees would come in after their babies were born....It was always a pleasure to have the little ones come visit.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Absolutely! All of a sudden there are babies in our lives all over the place! Got to hold a 2-day old the other day....SO sweet!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

From what I remember, you only get one kohlrabi...we would lightly peel them and the slice really thin for slaw, dipping, or sandwiches. I suppose you could cook them like cabbage, but we always ate them and jicama raw.



Poledra65 said:


> Hi, nothing here we can complain about, things are finally starting to settle back down, hopefully less running around now that Carlys headed home and I can get into some semblance of a routine again, and spend less money. lol...
> David's in Michigan up by the lakes to deliver tomorrow, has no idea where he's going after that, but he's seeing new territory for sure. Hey, do you grow Kholrabi? or anyone else, I am wondering if you get more than one cutting of it off the root. They grew great and I cut the Kholrabi off the root and left it in the ground but I can't find anything saying if that's all I'll get or if like celery, I'll get more off it. The celery, broccoli, and brussel sprouts are sure going gang busters though, and the tomatoes came back from the hail damage and are covered, we'll be doing some serious canning of them once they all ripen. How is your garden going? Wonderful that the barn is so far along, it'll be done before winter for sure, and how is your pig doing, I remembered his name to ask, then went to type it and I blanked out, I imagine he's huge now though.
> Hi to DJ and Seth.
> hugs to everyone.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey, do you grow Kholrabi? or anyone else, I am wondering if you get more than one cutting of it off the root. They grew great and I cut the Kholrabi off the root and left it in the ground but I can't find anything saying if that's all I'll get or if like celery, I'll get more off it. The celery, broccoli, and brussel sprouts are sure going gang busters though, and the tomatoes came back from the hail damage and are covered, we'll be doing some serious canning of them once they all ripen. How is your garden going? .


your garden sounds wonderful-- we used to have a huge garden and canned so many jars of food. now I have a dozen large pots and a very tiny patch outside the back door. Nothing doing very well and I can't keep the birds and ***** out of the tomatoes, have had very few and certainly no large ones-- **** got those. I even netted them and the **** seems to find places to get in. Has cut down on the birds, tho. As for kohlrabi, we did raise it but usually just pulled the whole plant.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Life is as busy as ever still. There is the added stress of the teens other grandfather with a brain tumor and leukemia.
> On a happy note the barn is professing along rather nicely. I am very excited about that.


'''''''that's funny. What have you learned along the professing?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Beautiful!! I love them both! Do you have an idea what they are going to become?
> 
> Miracle upon miracles--Jack is being discharged home tomorrow morning. And it isn't a moment too soon for him. He's walking quite good distances with a walker. His platelets continue to drop which indicates his bone marrow is now doing what it's supposed to do. Drs. cannot predict when it will kick back in, but they don't want to risk another platelet transfusion unless absolutely necessary because of his reaction to the first one. We'll have home care (nurse, PT, OT) at home for a time. It's a bit scary for me; I think your prayers would still be very much appreciated.


How amazing that he is going home so soon-when you thought you would be making decisions about switching of the ventilator- we do have a wonderful God. It will be hard and worrying to have him home but sounds like plenty of support to help you. It will be vital that you take time out for yourself or you won't be able to keep caring for Jack. Take any chances that arise to take some Me time (for Jack's sake if not your own).

The green wool will be socks and the cashmere fingerless mittens I think.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Beautiful!! I love them both! Do you have an idea what they are going to become?
> 
> Miracle upon miracles--Jack is being discharged home tomorrow morning. And it isn't a moment too soon for him. He's walking quite good distances with a walker. His platelets continue to drop which indicates his bone marrow is now doing what it's supposed to do. Drs. cannot predict when it will kick back in, but they don't want to risk another platelet transfusion unless absolutely necessary because of his reaction to the first one. We'll have home care (nurse, PT, OT) at home for a time. It's a bit scary for me; I think your prayers would still be very much appreciated.


You will have all our prayers. He may really recover at home, it will be so nice for him to be there and out of the hosp. And thankfully the weather is still nice and he can just sit and enjoy the pretty days ahead. But it is a miracle we are talking of him coming home.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Went to ER today for re-check and Brantlley's foot is MUCH better. That is just wonderful, Gwenie!! I'm so glad for you both.
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Had a family b-day celebration for my mom at my sisters. It was small compared to the whole group but was nice. We have agreed for the ones that can come to have family pot luck dinners once a month. So the next one will be at our apt. It is so nice to see some of the family and this has been my dream since I was first married 41 years ago to be near enough to do this. So god has answered my prayers. 
Had my first Sat off for the whole summer yesterday and it was so fun, we went to my girlfriends 40 wedding anniversary party at their lake home and all of us bridesmaids were there. The scenery was perfect and we had a wonderful drive there alone just us two and it has been a great weekend. Now back to work tomorrow. 
Hugs and prayers to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You only get one kohlrabi from each plant.
Sounds like you will be busy with the garden.


Poledra65 said:


> Hi, nothing here we can complain about, things are finally starting to settle back down, hopefully less running around now that Carlys headed home and I can get into some semblance of a routine again, and spend less money. lol...
> David's in Michigan up by the lakes to deliver tomorrow, has no idea where he's going after that, but he's seeing new territory for sure. Hey, do you grow Kholrabi? or anyone else, I am wondering if you get more than one cutting of it off the root. They grew great and I cut the Kholrabi off the root and left it in the ground but I can't find anything saying if that's all I'll get or if like celery, I'll get more off it. The celery, broccoli, and brussel sprouts are sure going gang busters though, and the tomatoes came back from the hail damage and are covered, we'll be doing some serious canning of them once they all ripen. How is your garden going? Wonderful that the barn is so far along, it'll be done before winter for sure, and how is your pig doing, I remembered his name to ask, then went to type it and I blanked out, I imagine he's huge now though.
> Hi to DJ and Seth.
> hugs to everyone.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> AWE!!! That's too precious.


~~~yeah...she is a sweetie....just love 'em!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

machriste said:


> Beautiful!! I love them both! Do you have an idea what they are going to become?
> 
> Miracle upon miracles--Jack is being discharged home tomorrow morning. And it isn't a moment too soon for him. He's walking quite good distances with a walker. His platelets continue to drop which indicates his bone marrow is now doing what it's supposed to do. Drs. cannot predict when it will kick back in, but they don't want to risk another platelet transfusion unless absolutely necessary because of his reaction to the first one. We'll have home care (nurse, PT, OT) at home for a time. It's a bit scary for me; I think your prayers would still be very much appreciated.


~~~They will always be there for support & hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> How amazing that he is going home so soon-when you thought you would be making decisions about switching of the ventilator- we do have a wonderful God. It will be hard and worrying to have him home but sounds like plenty of support to help you. It will be vital that you take time out for yourself or you won't be able to keep caring for Jack. Take any chances that arise to take some Me time (for Jack's sake if not your own).
> 
> The green wool will be socks and the cashmere fingerless mittens I think.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

So glad Jack can come home.
Anyone heard from Sandi?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I
> Sending Happy Anniversary wishes to Sandy and Bulldog. Keeping all in my prayers.
> 
> Tami


Thank you Tami!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> congrats on the anniversary sandy. --- sam


Thank you Sam!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> congrats on the anniversary sandy - are you having fun at the lake? --- sam


Today was our last day here we leave in the morning and I have a meeting at school Tuesday morning. We did have a good time we went for a drive today and then stopped at a little park and sat in the grass, watched the boats and fishermen. We really had a nice time at the park.

We probably should have done more things here at the complex but with the car it kind of bummed us both out.

Now to get ready for our yarn crawl! I can't wait!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> OK up to page 31 and it's late. Will catch up tomorrow.
> 
> Just wanted to post a couple of photo's of my achievement's from today.
> 
> 1st photo is from my new drapes hanging on a black broomstick on top of the blind, lol! Did this to see if I would like to have drapes hanging in my LR & DR area's as I only wanted blinds.


The new drapes look very nice.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to Marianne's tomorrow since dh seems to be out of the woods. It is her birthday tomorrow and I'm working on a project for her present. Will post pictures after I give it to her. Anyway, gotta to do some fabric cutting and sewing. HUGS to everyone and huge thanks for all the concern & prayers shown for DH. Know that I pray for all of you whether in need or not daily and especial for those in need. TTYL


Wish her a very Happy Birthday from me. I know she will just love your gift. Tell her I sent her card to her email.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you  The hugs are welcomed.
> 
> Progress on the barn as of friday afternoon.


Is your barn going to be the same size as before? Hugs and prayers are still coming your way.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that sounds good (Your soups aren't condensed are they?- you don't need to add water before serving if I remember rightly).


some are some not ......Campbells are condensed


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Me, too. Is the white sauce used in addition to tomato sauce? Does it replace any of the other "regular" ingredients (cheese, ground beef, noodles)? Curious. Maybe we need the whole recipe?


http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/10602/classic-lasagnee

fairly similar to one I use


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending more hugs and energy to the children and family.
> We have had news that the teens other grandfather has a brain tumor, he also has leukemia. He is at home, being kept comfortable. The teens went with their father to see him. From what I have heard he is going down hill fast. Sad to see he was so full of life.


Oh dear, poor kids and yourselves are going through a lot.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Nico, thanks for the photos. I didn't even know that there were blue poppies.
> Grandmapaula. you are in my prayers for the terrible time you are having. Your grandson may be very sore, but he is alive and apparantly uninjured, so that is a much better outcome than it could have been.


Ditto on both comments...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, an aqua jogger is a belt used to raise you up in water to make it easier to jog, I bought mine on Amazon for $35. I first saw them at the pool on Base which had them for use. They worked better there as the pool is deeper.


Well, the things we learn on here, interesting.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> you ladies - forty pages and the day is not over - I will never catch up. just know that I will always be around - I will be checking in everyday - talk about addiction. lol
> 
> i'm amused - I bought four sweaters for the august birthdays - not they keep popping up to buy the same sweaters I bought. wish there was a way to stop the popups - they drive me crazy.
> 
> --- sam


I know Sam, I went to Durham at Easter with the girls and I am still getting pop ups for 'Short Breaks in Durham'.....I shout, "I've been!" at them, but still they come.
:roll: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> They must have been telling some funny jokes! Did they keep your feet in stitches?


Groan!! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that sounds good (Your soups aren't condensed are they?- you don't need to add water before serving if I remember rightly).


You do with Campbell's soups, a full tin. However because they are condensed I often want them to stay thicker as a sauce and only add a little water.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you  The hugs are welcomed.
> 
> Progress on the barn as of friday afternoon.


Wow, that's coming on well. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> OK up to page 31 and it's late. Will catch up tomorrow.
> 
> Just wanted to post a couple of photo's of my achievement's from today.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Always a treat. We used to go around yelling "baby on the floor" when employees would come in after their babies were born....It was always a pleasure to have the little ones come visit.


Over here if you'd yelled that everyone would be watching they didn't tramp on them! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A very quick Hi! from me- I m way behind, and may well not catch up answering- I had a full on day- left home at just before 9 am., but had to wait ages for the connecting bus down to Papakura- got quite a bit of my glove knitted - the bus driver was a bit grumpy, possibly because he was running more than half an hour late- but he did help me to get off at the right stop. I walked slowly down to the Marae- was very much later than I had hoped- but warmly welcomed, and shown how to start preparing my feathers. Hip still playing up- was very uncomfy sitting, despite the cushion kindly fetched for me- had a delicious lunch of pumpkin soup and Maori Bread- but gave up at about quarter to one- I as so sore- I am now enrolled for my previous doctor- will be a hike getting there- but the receptionist was not surprised that I was a former patient- they must have had a number follow him. Upshot- I have an appointment for 2 pm., next Monday- I will be able to survive that long. I am so fortunate that Ringo is so good when left alone in the house. And there were lots of welcoming people at the class.

Wishing Marianne the best of Birthdays!

At nearly 10 pm., I am about to go to bed- I need to rest!
You will no doubt be busy talking while hopefully I sleep!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very quick Hi! from me- I m way behind, and may well not catch up answering- I had a full on day- left home at just before 9 am., but had to wait ages for the connecting bus down to Papakura- got quite a bit of my glove knitted - the bus driver was a bit grumpy, possibly because he was running more than half an hour late- but he did help me to get off at the right stop. I walked slowly down to the Marae- was very much later than I had hoped- but warmly welcomed, and shown how to start preparing my feathers. Hip still playing up- was very uncomfy sitting, despite the cushion kindly fetched for me- had a delicious lunch of pumpkin soup and Maori Bread- but gave up at about quarter to one- I as so sore- I am now enrolled for my previous doctor- will be a hike getting thee- but the receptionist was not surprised that I was a former patient- they must have had a number follow him. Upshot- I have an appointment for 2 pm., next Monday- I will be able to survive that long. I am so fortunate that Ringo is so good when left alone in the house. And there were lots of welcoming people at the class.
> 
> Wishing Marianne the best of Birthdays!
> 
> ...


Glad you made it to the Marae, but more pleased that you've got an appointment with the doctor you like. Make sure you lay it on thick (as my now renown Gran would have said) to ensure they do something about it quickly. Hope you have had a good sleep too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm sitting here this sunny morning, breakfasted and washing hung out, but still in my dressing gown, feeling really good (but in a bad way!)...... School went back today and I didn't have to!! :twisted: Can't believe that I've been retired for 4 years now, but I highly recommend it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sure don't consider myself brave by any means Julie....at times I curse like a sailor...not a nice thing to admit but it is true....don't want to misrepresent myself....And I guarantee you do more than I do.....It just is what it is and I just put up with it. I do hope this newer doctor for you will be a better fit and able to help you.


Good for you Gwen.... My saying is "sound like a fishwife" and yep when provoked... thats me. Not rpoud of it but there it is.. if needed. :shock: :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all, well Serena was 4 months yesterday! She had her immunisation injections and oral rota virus medicine today. And also check with maternal health. Well our "pudding" is now 16lb 9 oz or 7.5kg. She has also grown 3cm in the last month. Wow, she is growing fast. All good, although DD has a cold and a bit of a nasty cough. Hopefully she doesnt share it. :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> some are some not ......Campbells are condensed


so is this the condensed mushroom you use in place of white sauce- would think it would be too thick if not diluted.
Your link in the enxt post didn't work for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Over here if you'd yelled that everyone would be watching they didn't tramp on them! :lol:


That was how I took it first- what was the baby doing onthe floor at work, wasn't that dangerous?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Marianne!!   Enjoy your day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very quick Hi! from me- I m way behind, and may well not catch up answering- I had a full on day- left home at just before 9 am., but had to wait ages for the connecting bus down to Papakura- got quite a bit of my glove knitted - the bus driver was a bit grumpy, possibly because he was running more than half an hour late- but he did help me to get off at the right stop. I walked slowly down to the Marae- was very much later than I had hoped- but warmly welcomed, and shown how to start preparing my feathers. Hip still playing up- was very uncomfy sitting, despite the cushion kindly fetched for me- had a delicious lunch of pumpkin soup and Maori Bread- but gave up at about quarter to one- I as so sore- I am now enrolled for my previous doctor- will be a hike getting there- but the receptionist was not surprised that I was a former patient- they must have had a number follow him. Upshot- I have an appointment for 2 pm., next Monday- I will be able to survive that long. I am so fortunate that Ringo is so good when left alone in the house. And there were lots of welcoming people at the class.
> 
> Wishing Marianne the best of Birthdays!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a tiring but good day for you. Glad you have an appoitment with a doctor you trust.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> They must have been telling some funny jokes! Did they keep your feet in stitches?


LOL!! They sure did. I'll have to admit, there's nothing subtle about those socks!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope you had a good sleep Julie after your tiring but rewarding day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~One of my VERY FAVORITE people is a friend of my DS's. He is from New Zealand....and SUCH a delight! He was one of those we got to visit in CA on our trip. Got to hold his new born daughter (5 weeks)....a highlight of the trip! I get such a kick out of him....and he is SO sweet! Funny! Smart! oh...just love that kid! Wish he would move closer to Chicago/Cleveland. His in-laws do live in same town (Cleveland Hts) with my son, so they will be coming for visits periodically. His parents and most of siblings are still in NZ, but I think he is here to stay. He represents NZ VERY well! One of the loveliest people I have ever met....and he treats the "older folks" well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


What a lovely picture!! He sounds like a young man anyone would be proud to call their son!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you  The hugs are welcomed.
> 
> Progress on the barn as of friday afternoon.


It's progressing nicely, isn't it? But I'm sure you'd rather it was completely finished. At this rate, it should up and roofed before the snow flies!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ask your computer guru about blocking ads. I have it on my computer, and makes reading SO much smoother!....and much less annoying!


Amen to that! Darn pop-ups are too annoying!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Absolutely! All of a sudden there are babies in our lives all over the place! Got to hold a 2-day old the other day....SO sweet!


What a wonderful bundle of joy!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Marianne!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> Beautiful!! I love them both! Do you have an idea what they are going to become?
> 
> Miracle upon miracles--Jack is being discharged home tomorrow morning. And it isn't a moment too soon for him. He's walking quite good distances with a walker. His platelets continue to drop which indicates his bone marrow is now doing what it's supposed to do. Drs. cannot predict when it will kick back in, but they don't want to risk another platelet transfusion unless absolutely necessary because of his reaction to the first one. We'll have home care (nurse, PT, OT) at home for a time. It's a bit scary for me; I think your prayers would still be very much appreciated.


Wonderful news!! God is good and prayers will continue. We can definitely see His hand in Jack's fast healing!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> OK up to page 31 and it's late. Will catch up tomorrow.
> 
> Just wanted to post a couple of photo's of my achievement's from today.
> 
> ...


They're lovely and since they don't cover any of the Windows, you still have all of that wonderful light. I only have blinds in my living room. It's on the north-east side so I need nothing to keep out the natural light.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very quick Hi! from me- I m way behind, and may well not catch up answering- I had a full on day- left home at just before 9 am., but had to wait ages for the connecting bus down to Papakura- got quite a bit of my glove knitted - the bus driver was a bit grumpy, possibly because he was running more than half an hour late- but he did help me to get off at the right stop. I walked slowly down to the Marae- was very much later than I had hoped- but warmly welcomed, and shown how to start preparing my feathers. Hip still playing up- was very uncomfy sitting, despite the cushion kindly fetched for me- had a delicious lunch of pumpkin soup and Maori Bread- but gave up at about quarter to one- I as so sore- I am now enrolled for my previous doctor- will be a hike getting there- but the receptionist was not surprised that I was a former patient- they must have had a number follow him. Upshot- I have an appointment for 2 pm., next Monday- I will be able to survive that long. I am so fortunate that Ringo is so good when left alone in the house. And there were lots of welcoming people at the class.
> 
> Wishing Marianne the best of Birthdays!
> 
> ...


I'm glad you managed this trek. But I know how difficult it had to be for you! I so admire your tenacity.
Hugs, dear one,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm sitting here this sunny morning, breakfasted and washing hung out, but still in my dressing gown, feeling really good (but in a bad way!)...... School went back today and I didn't have to!! :twisted: Can't believe that I've been retired for 4 years now, but I highly recommend it!


I so understand how you feel!!! I've been retired for almost 20 years (not counting the 5 I worked part time) and I'm thankful every morning that I can stay home and knit/crochet!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great news! An amazing recovery in the works. Continuing to keep you both in prayers.


machriste said:


> Beautiful!! I love them both! Do you have an idea what they are going to become?
> 
> Miracle upon miracles--Jack is being discharged home tomorrow morning. And it isn't a moment too soon for him. He's walking quite good distances with a walker. His platelets continue to drop which indicates his bone marrow is now doing what it's supposed to do. Drs. cannot predict when it will kick back in, but they don't want to risk another platelet transfusion unless absolutely necessary because of his reaction to the first one. We'll have home care (nurse, PT, OT) at home for a time. It's a bit scary for me; I think your prayers would still be very much appreciated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow...quite the handi-woman! Be careful on the ladders! The drape are lovely.


kiwifrau said:


> OK up to page 31 and it's late. Will catch up tomorrow.
> 
> Just wanted to post a couple of photo's of my achievement's from today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree with the retirement recommendation! 4 years here too.


KateB said:


> I'm sitting here this sunny morning, breakfasted and washing hung out, but still in my dressing gown, feeling really good (but in a bad way!)...... School went back today and I didn't have to!! :twisted: Can't believe that I've been retired for 4 years now, but I highly recommend it!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very quick Hi! from me- I m way behind, and may well not catch up answering- I had a full on day- left home at just before 9 am., but had to wait ages for the connecting bus down to Papakura- got quite a bit of my glove knitted - the bus driver was a bit grumpy, possibly because he was running more than half an hour late- but he did help me to get off at the right stop. I walked slowly down to the Marae- was very much later than I had hoped- but warmly welcomed, and shown how to start preparing my feathers. Hip still playing up- was very uncomfy sitting, despite the cushion kindly fetched for me- had a delicious lunch of pumpkin soup and Maori Bread- but gave up at about quarter to one- I as so sore- I am now enrolled for my previous doctor- will be a hike getting there- but the receptionist was not surprised that I was a former patient- they must have had a number follow him. Upshot- I have an appointment for 2 pm., next Monday- I will be able to survive that long. I am so fortunate that Ringo is so good when left alone in the house. And there were lots of welcoming people at the class.
> 
> Wishing Marianne the best of Birthdays!
> 
> ...


Glad you made it thru the day and home safely. Good luck on the Mon appt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad you made it to the Marae, but more pleased that you've got an appointment with the doctor you like. Make sure you lay it on thick (as my now renown Gran would have said) to ensure they do something about it quickly. Hope you have had a good sleep too.


 :thumbup: For me- not too bad- it is now Tuesday here- just gone mid-night- had a shower to warm up- may have a mid-night snack!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like a tiring but good day for you. Glad you have an appoitment with a doctor you trust.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I need to get dressed and then head to Marianne's. I will give her all the birthday wishes and Kate I'll teller she needs to look at the KTP to see your cute card posted. Brantley just headed to our regular doctor's office to fill him in on what transpired since Friday (IV antibiotics,etc.) He is so much better but WILL take all the meds prescribed. I'll TTYL. {{{{{HGUS}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I hope you had a good sleep Julie after your tiring but rewarding day.


I think it must have been quite a deep sleep- for me- I am now showered and feeling all warm from that. All in all, I feel things are staring to look up.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

macristi, I'm glad Jack is improving. Prayers coming for you and Jack.


Gweniepooh said:


> Great news! An amazing recovery in the works. Continuing to keep you both in prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you managed this trek. But I know how difficult it had to be for you! I so admire your tenacity.
> Hugs, dear one,
> Junek


Thanks for the hug, dear June- I learned young how to keep going when one has over-estimated how far out one can walk. And it was most encouraging how welcoming everyone was- including the various people on the buses.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Add my birthday wishes for Marianne too! I'm so glad Brantley is improving. It must have been quite a scare!


Gweniepooh said:


> Well I need to get dressed and then head to Marianne's. I will give her all the birthday wishes and Kate I'll teller she needs to look at the KTP to see your cute card posted. Brantley just headed to our regular doctor's office to fill him in on what transpired since Friday (IV antibiotics,etc.) He is so much better but WILL take all the meds prescribed. I'll TTYL. {{{{{HGUS}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Glad you made it thru the day and home safely. Good luck on the Mon appt.


Thanks! One really good thing with this doctor- he listens.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! One really good thing with this doctor- he listens.


Can you clone huim, ppkg and send stat. marlark


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! One really good thing with this doctor- he listens.


Can you clone him, pkg and send stat. marlark


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marlark said:


> Can you clone him, pkg and send stat. marlark


if only I could! :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> You do with Campbell's soups, a full tin. However because they are condensed I often want them to stay thicker as a sauce and only add a little water.


bout a quarter to half can water added mix well then use to replace white sauce

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1109637/lasagne


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

God morning from a busy Great Bend, the workers are here working on the barn :-D :thumbup: no rain today I hope it stays that way. I will hopefully be ablest catch up today. Thank you everyone for just being here. Luv you all.


Seth is here today, he has been a busy little fellow. He has fixed himself bean dip for breakfast. Aunt Chrissy helped him make a green smoothie. 

Healing energy going out to those in need of it. HUGS for everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> God morning from a busy Great Bend, the workers are here working on the barn :-D :thumbup: no rain today I hope it stays that way. I will hopefully be ablest catch up today. Thank you everyone for just being here. Luv you all.
> 
> Seth is here today, he has been a busy little fellow. He has fixed himself bean dip for breakfast. Aunt Chrissy helped him make a green smoothie.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need of it. HUGS for everyone.


So great to see Seth again!! He's so independent. Most children would balk at drinking anything GREEN!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Since I have no flowers I thought I'd post the ones my sister had on her blog this morning. She sure inherited our mom's green thumb. And she has the most original containers for her potted flowers!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So great to see Seth again!! He's so independent. Most children would balk at drinking anything GREEN!
> Hugs,
> Junek


He is one independent youngster, his teacher will have her hands full. All the grandchildren like their vegetables and when helping make things they eat it so much better. Chrissy let him pick wheat went into the smoothie with very little guidance. It tasted good too, he let me have a sip.Seth and I are out to harvest some herbs before they all go to seed on us. Should smell nice in here when we are finished.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Marianne!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Beautiful!! I love them both! Do you have an idea what they are going to become?
> 
> Miracle upon miracles--Jack is being discharged home tomorrow morning. And it isn't a moment too soon for him. He's walking quite good distances with a walker. His platelets continue to drop which indicates his bone marrow is now doing what it's supposed to do. Drs. cannot predict when it will kick back in, but they don't want to risk another platelet transfusion unless absolutely necessary because of his reaction to the first one. We'll have home care (nurse, PT, OT) at home for a time. It's a bit scary for me; I think your prayers would still be very much appreciated.


Wonderful news, hoping that he continues to see good improvement. Prayers certainly continue.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ah.....I can see why that would be true. Babies were definitely in someone's arms or in their strollers (prams?).



KateB said:


> Over here if you'd yelled that everyone would be watching they didn't tramp on them! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> OK up to page 31 and it's late. Will catch up tomorrow.
> 
> Just wanted to post a couple of photo's of my achievement's from today.
> 
> ...


I like those, very pretty room too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> From what I remember, you only get one kohlrabi...we would lightly peel them and the slice really thin for slaw, dipping, or sandwiches. I suppose you could cook them like cabbage, but we always ate them and jicama raw.


That's kind of what I thought, but good to know so I won't keep looking for more to pop up. We either peel and eat raw or use in soup or stew like turnips, even David likes them and he doesn't like turnips.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> your garden sounds wonderful-- we used to have a huge garden and canned so many jars of food. now I have a dozen large pots and a very tiny patch outside the back door. Nothing doing very well and I can't keep the birds and ***** out of the tomatoes, have had very few and certainly no large ones-- **** got those. I even netted them and the **** seems to find places to get in. Has cut down on the birds, tho. As for kohlrabi, we did raise it but usually just pulled the whole plant.


Our garden isn't as big as DH would like, next year it will be at least 2x as big, but it's doing fairly well considering the hail and all. Good to know, I'll probably just start pulling up the whole thing then too, just easier and we can then plant something else there. Racoons are just too good at getting into places you don't want them, with those little paws/hands of theirs they can move things way to easily. Thankfully we haven't seen too many in the neighborhood where we live, which is surprising since we are only a few blocks from the river, in Texas though we had them in the trash regularly if I didn't lock the top down with something that they couldn't move.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Since I have no flowers I thought I'd post the ones my sister had on her blog this morning. She sure inherited our mom's green thumb. And she has the most original containers for her potted flowers!
> Junek


Lovely-- I so enjoy pix-- also enjoyed Nanacaren's DGS and his breakfast!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is very different from what we know as traditional lasagna. But, we have all kinds of variations here also.



agnescr said:


> bout a quarter to half can water added mix well then use to replace white sauce
> 
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1109637/lasagne


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So cute -- love his hairdo.



NanaCaren said:


> God morning from a busy Great Bend, the workers are here working on the barn :-D :thumbup: no rain today I hope it stays that way. I will hopefully be ablest catch up today. Thank you everyone for just being here. Luv you all.
> 
> Seth is here today, he has been a busy little fellow. He has fixed himself bean dip for breakfast. Aunt Chrissy helped him make a green smoothie.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need of it. HUGS for everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad that Jack is progressing so well.
Love the new drapes...time for me to be thinking about that too.
Love the flower photos. We don't have many this year since both of us have been gone too much to doo much outside. Maybe next year. For sure, we have to re-landscape the front of the house where we pulled out all the bushes.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> God morning from a busy Great Bend, the workers are here working on the barn :-D :thumbup: no rain today I hope it stays that way. I will hopefully be ablest catch up today. Thank you everyone for just being here. Luv you all.
> 
> Seth is here today, he has been a busy little fellow. He has fixed himself bean dip for breakfast. Aunt Chrissy helped him make a green smoothie.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need of it. HUGS for everyone.


Aw, good for him, and I love the hairstyle!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, glad you have your appointment arranged with your old doctor, hopefully you will get things sorted out soon.
Caren, sorry to hear there is more sickness in the family, it will be hard on the kids losing 2 grampus so close together. Hopefully your step-dad manages his last hunting trip, even if he h as to stay in the truck.
Kiwifrau, your curtains look great with the pretty paint color.
June, your sisters flowers are so pretty, I love unusual pots. One of my friends runs a greenhouse & it is amazing the things she uses to plant in. This year she had some old barn wood panels she attached chicken wire & moss to & planted, they looked great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Had a family b-day celebration for my mom at my sisters. It was small compared to the whole group but was nice. We have agreed for the ones that can come to have family pot luck dinners once a month. So the next one will be at our apt. It is so nice to see some of the family and this has been my dream since I was first married 41 years ago to be near enough to do this. So god has answered my prayers.
> Had my first Sat off for the whole summer yesterday and it was so fun, we went to my girlfriends 40 wedding anniversary party at their lake home and all of us bridesmaids were there. The scenery was perfect and we had a wonderful drive there alone just us two and it has been a great weekend. Now back to work tomorrow.
> Hugs and prayers to all.


It is great that you are close enough now to enjoy those things, sounds like you had a fantastic weekend. 
Hugs to you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

First day that I don't have any granny-sitting duties! Our DGS is off to kindergarten! I'm heading down to Springfield to DD#1's to get her to Doctor's appointment on Tuesday and then back home and all my dental work will start. Very busy week ahead of me! I have to get my knitting projects sorted today as I think I'll not be feeling like doing much else for awhile.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You only get one kohlrabi from each plant.
> Sounds like you will be busy with the garden.


Thank you. 
Yes, DH does the planting then I get to do the watering, feeding, most weeding, and the harvesting. lol The grasshoppers are horrendous this year, need to spray some neem oil again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very quick Hi! from me- I m way behind, and may well not catch up answering- I had a full on day- left home at just before 9 am., but had to wait ages for the connecting bus down to Papakura- got quite a bit of my glove knitted - the bus driver was a bit grumpy, possibly because he was running more than half an hour late- but he did help me to get off at the right stop. I walked slowly down to the Marae- was very much later than I had hoped- but warmly welcomed, and shown how to start preparing my feathers. Hip still playing up- was very uncomfy sitting, despite the cushion kindly fetched for me- had a delicious lunch of pumpkin soup and Maori Bread- but gave up at about quarter to one- I as so sore- I am now enrolled for my previous doctor- will be a hike getting there- but the receptionist was not surprised that I was a former patient- they must have had a number follow him. Upshot- I have an appointment for 2 pm., next Monday- I will be able to survive that long. I am so fortunate that Ringo is so good when left alone in the house. And there were lots of welcoming people at the class.
> 
> Wishing Marianne the best of Birthdays!
> 
> ...


Too bad that it took so long to get there, and that you had too much pain to be able to stay longer, nice that they were so welcoming and helpful. Also good that you have your appointment scheduled. I hope you slept well and got some good rest.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, well Serena was 4 months yesterday! She had her immunisation injections and oral rota virus medicine today. And also check with maternal health. Well our "pudding" is now 16lb 9 oz or 7.5kg. She has also grown 3cm in the last month. Wow, she is growing fast. All good, although DD has a cold and a bit of a nasty cough. Hopefully she doesnt share it. :roll:


How time flies, she is certainly growing. Hope your DD is feeling better quickly and I also hope she doesn't share her cold, somethings should just be kept to oneself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> God morning from a busy Great Bend, the workers are here working on the barn :-D :thumbup: no rain today I hope it stays that way. I will hopefully be ablest catch up today. Thank you everyone for just being here. Luv you all.
> 
> Seth is here today, he has been a busy little fellow. He has fixed himself bean dip for breakfast. Aunt Chrissy helped him make a green smoothie.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need of it. HUGS for everyone.


He is just growing up way to fast, cute as ever though. 
Have a great day and hopefully rain free so that work can progress.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Since I have no flowers I thought I'd post the ones my sister had on her blog this morning. She sure inherited our mom's green thumb. And she has the most original containers for her potted flowers!
> Junek


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> First day that I don't have any granny-sitting duties! Our DGS is off to kindergarten! I'm heading down to Springfield to DD#1's to get her to Doctor's appointment on Tuesday and then back home and all my dental work will start. Very busy week ahead of me! I have to get my knitting projects sorted today as I think I'll not be feeling like doing much else for awhile.


He looks so happy and confident, going off to school.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> First day that I don't have any granny-sitting duties! Our DGS is off to kindergarten! I'm heading down to Springfield to DD#1's to get her to Doctor's appointment on Tuesday and then back home and all my dental work will start. Very busy week ahead of me! I have to get my knitting projects sorted today as I think I'll not be feeling like doing much else for awhile.


Looks happy to be going!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> First day that I don't have any granny-sitting duties! Our DGS is off to kindergarten! I'm heading down to Springfield to DD#1's to get her to Doctor's appointment on Tuesday and then back home and all my dental work will start. Very busy week ahead of me! I have to get my knitting projects sorted today as I think I'll not be feeling like doing much else for awhile.


Look at him go! What a cutie. Good luck with the dental, etc.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

AARGH! While pulling some Creeping Charlie groundcover from my flower beds, I wasn't paying enough attention and got into some poison ivy under the butterfly bush. I finished getting it and came right in and did the rub-it-on-rinse twice with Technu. Hope I hadn't touched my face while in that spot because when I took the handful to the trash can, there was another big stem of it! Of course, now I itch all over.

We had a small rain last night and it isn't too hot this morning so able to do yardwork, which was sorely needed. Better get back out there, just taking a short break.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> now tell me girls - what would you do without your husbands - or maybe I shouldn't have asked that. --- sam


Truthfully, I'd be lost.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> They must have been telling some funny jokes! Did they keep your feet in stitches?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> What a relief they are home. E coli is a very common infection that normally recover from without a problem- in fact it is a bug that everyone has in their gut. But it can be be very serious as you know. And children are at increased risk- but then recover so much quicker than adults.


So good to know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> was this from ecoli? --- sam


Yes, cousin got it on a trip to the States when she had a hamburger. This happened when I was still living in Germany, so a while ago.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Know you will have a really fun time with Gwen and Cindy and family.

Big Birthday Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I've been sick today. Woke up at 3am with a really hot fever so had to cancel my plans to go away with my dear friend. She was so disappointed and so am I. Thank goodness I was able to cancel the hotel but the workshops we were going to take are non-refundable, so I hope she can find someone to go with her. I'll let them have my ticket just so she will have company.

Stove did not arrive as planned. On order again. Sheesh. :thumbdown: DH said I was not to do any cooking today anyway, so hopefully it will come tomorrow. Interesting cooking with no stovetop. Can't tell you how many times I went to cook pasta on top of the stove. :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Think I may take a nap now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad you have your appointment arranged with your old doctor, hopefully you will get things sorted out soon.
> Caren, sorry to hear there is more sickness in the family, it will be hard on the kids losing 2 grampus so close together. Hopefully your step-dad manages his last hunting trip, even if he h as to stay in the truck.
> Kiwifrau, your curtains look great with the pretty paint color.
> June, your sisters flowers are so pretty, I love unusual pots. One of my friends runs a greenhouse & it is amazing the things she uses to plant in. This year she had some old barn wood panels she attached chicken wire & moss to & planted, they looked great.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been sick today. Woke up at 3am with a really hot fever so had to cancel my plans to go away with my dear friend. She was so disappointed and so am I. Thank goodness I was able to cancel the hotel but the workshops we were going to take are non-refundable, so I hope she can find someone to go with her. I'll let them have my ticket just so she will have company.
> 
> Stove did not arrive as planned. On order again. Sheesh. :thumbdown: DH said I was not to do any cooking today anyway, so hopefully it will come tomorrow. Interesting cooking with no stovetop. Can't tell you how many times I went to cook pasta on top of the stove. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Think I may take a nap now.


I hope you start to feel better soon, too bad though about not being able to go away with your friend the way you planned. 
Hopefully the your stove will show up tomorrow. Rest and take it easy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Lovely-- I so enjoy pix-- also enjoyed Nanacaren's DGS and his breakfast!


Seth is quite the character to be so young!
Glad you enjoyed the flowers.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Too bad that it took so long to get there, and that you had too much pain to be able to stay longer, nice that they were so welcoming and helpful. Also good that you have your appointment scheduled. I hope you slept well and got some good rest.


thanks! I am writing little- sorry about that- reaching over and typing one finger! Next time I will take my pillow!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> First day that I don't have any granny-sitting duties! Our DGS is off to kindergarten! I'm heading down to Springfield to DD#1's to get her to Doctor's appointment on Tuesday and then back home and all my dental work will start. Very busy week ahead of me! I have to get my knitting projects sorted today as I think I'll not be feeling like doing much else for awhile.


He's all ready for whatever comes! Such a look of confidence in one so young.
Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very quick Hi! from me- I m way behind, and may well not catch up answering- I had a full on day- left home at just before 9 am., but had to wait ages for the connecting bus down to Papakura- got quite a bit of my glove knitted - the bus driver was a bit grumpy, possibly because he was running more than half an hour late- but he did help me to get off at the right stop. I walked slowly down to the Marae- was very much later than I had hoped- but warmly welcomed, and shown how to start preparing my feathers. Hip still playing up- was very uncomfy sitting, despite the cushion kindly fetched for me- had a delicious lunch of pumpkin soup and Maori Bread- but gave up at about quarter to one- I as so sore- I am now enrolled for my previous doctor- will be a hike getting there- but the receptionist was not surprised that I was a former patient- they must have had a number follow him. Upshot- I have an appointment for 2 pm., next Monday- I will be able to survive that long. I am so fortunate that Ringo is so good when left alone in the house. And there were lots of welcoming people at the class.
> 
> Wishing Marianne the best of Birthdays!
> 
> ...


Goodness Lurker 2 you sound in agony yet you still manage to get up and about. Good on you! That's the Kiwi Spirit, ha!

When my daughter and I were at Mount Sinai Hospital talking with Dr Wunder, there was a young doctor there from Auckland, wish I remembered his name as he will be retuning to Auckland in about 18 months. He's training with one of the best "Orthopedic" doctors in Canada. This young doctor kept saying; "where I come from we use lots of cement". I couldn't laugh, but had to smile to myself as I was imagining all of the poor seniors walking around my new cement hips or knees or whatever.

He is one of the lucky doctors who was chosen to work along side of Dr. Wunder, once he's completed his studies he will be a tremendous asset to New Zealand as he will know all of the latest technology and procedures for these operations.

Having said that, do hope they are able to admit you soon and that your operation is a success.

One of my old school friends had a hip replacement and she's doing really well. Just about pain free and doing much better than before. We had a nice chat on "Skype" and I'm sure she would be sending you hugs and prayers if she new. Will try and remember next time I talk to her. She lives in CH-CH, has for many years.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been sick today. Woke up at 3am with a really hot fever so had to cancel my plans to go away with my dear friend. She was so disappointed and so am I. Thank goodness I was able to cancel the hotel but the workshops we were going to take are non-refundable, so I hope she can find someone to go with her. I'll let them have my ticket just so she will have company.
> 
> Stove did not arrive as planned. On order again. Sheesh. :thumbdown: DH said I was not to do any cooking today anyway, so hopefully it will come tomorrow. Interesting cooking with no stovetop. Can't tell you how many times I went to cook pasta on top of the stove. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Think I may take a nap now.


Sorry you're not feeling well and had to miss your get away. Hope you're soon better and that stove arrives soon!
Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> God morning from a busy Great Bend, the workers are here working on the barn :-D :thumbup: no rain today I hope it stays that way. I will hopefully be ablest catch up today. Thank you everyone for just being here. Luv you all.
> 
> Seth is here today, he has been a busy little fellow. He has fixed himself bean dip for breakfast. Aunt Chrissy helped him make a green smoothie.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need of it. HUGS for everyone.


What a cutie and so serious preparing his drink and food. Love it. Good that he's probably been drinking smoothies for awhile, so many won't even try them. They have no idea what they are missing.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Since I have no flowers I thought I'd post the ones my sister had on her blog this morning. She sure inherited our mom's green thumb. And she has the most original containers for her potted flowers!
> Junek


Beautiful photo's, I do the same with flowers, plant them in unusual containers which I normally pick up from a second hand store. Lots of fun and always receive comments as I'm sure you Sister does as well. Lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Goodness Lurker 2 you sound in agony yet you still manage to get up and about. Good on you! That's the Kiwi Spirit, ha!
> 
> When my daughter and I were at Mount Sinai Hospital talking with Dr Wunder, there was a young doctor there from Auckland, wish I remembered his name as he will be retuning to Auckland in about 18 months. He's training with one of the best "Orthopedic" doctors in Canada. This young doctor kept saying; "where I come from we use lots of cement". I couldn't laugh, but had to smile to myself as I was imagining all of the poor seniors walking around my new cement hips or knees or whatever.
> 
> ...


 that is where my daughter is with her family. I desperately need my morning coffee. Not yet awake. When I am out with the stroller I do quite well-can get up some speed, and rest when needed. Was good to be able to sit a little, while waiting for the bus home!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

He's been through a lot in his short little life..I'm just glad that we're able to give him some semblance of a childhood and that he's well-adjusted and happy. He tends to be an "old soul" with a quick wit and agile brain. He was nervous & being silly, but after being reminded of how quickly he made great friends at camp this summer, he was anxious to see who he was going to meet. If it holds true to form, many girls will be wanting to be by him...it starts so young!!



jknappva said:


> He's all ready for whatever comes! Such a look of confidence in one so young.
> Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been sick today. Woke up at 3am with a really hot fever so had to cancel my plans to go away with my dear friend. She was so disappointed and so am I. Thank goodness I was able to cancel the hotel but the workshops we were going to take are non-refundable, so I hope she can find someone to go with her. I'll let them have my ticket just so she will have company.
> 
> Stove did not arrive as planned. On order again. Sheesh. :thumbdown: DH said I was not to do any cooking today anyway, so hopefully it will come tomorrow. Interesting cooking with no stovetop. Can't tell you how many times I went to cook pasta on top of the stove. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Think I may take a nap now.


Oh dear, hope you are feeling much better. Too bad you had to cancel your trip with your friend, you must be feeling bad. Get well as quick as possible and hopefully your stove will arrive soon.
I know what it's like with no stove, ha! Been there done that, surprising what ideas we come up with to manage though.
Get well hugs and prayers on there way to you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma...so sorry that you're not feeling well and had to cancel with your friend. I hope she's able to get a "stand in" for you with the tickets and that at least you'll be able to get the class materials. I've been trying to find my manual for the stove/range to give you all the specifications, but I obviously put it in a very safe place.

Lurker...glad to hear you were able to get out and about albeit very painfully. Hope the visit with the doctor goes well and that you come up with a treatment plan for your hip and to help you ease the pain.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> First day that I don't have any granny-sitting duties! Our DGS is off to kindergarten! I'm heading down to Springfield to DD#1's to get her to Doctor's appointment on Tuesday and then back home and all my dental work will start. Very busy week ahead of me! I have to get my knitting projects sorted today as I think I'll not be feeling like doing much else for awhile.


What a big day...nice to see that he looks happy. Great photo.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> Yes, DH does the planting then I get to do the watering, feeding, most weeding, and the harvesting. lol The grasshoppers are horrendous this year, need to spray some neem oil again.


I haven't had grasshoppers this year, have had them other years but sure have tons of terrible little red ants that bite.
Was just out trimming the dead branches from my fruit trees, glad that job is done. Just in for a few minutes out of the heat, then have to get some weeds pulled & take out the peas as they are done. I think I will pick the cucumbers & make a batch of cucumber salad( like fridge pickles) for DS#1, DIL said she was coming but hasn't yet & soon the cucs will be too big.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> AARGH! While pulling some Creeping Charlie groundcover from my flower beds, I wasn't paying enough attention and got into some poison ivy under the butterfly bush. I finished getting it and came right in and did the rub-it-on-rinse twice with Technu. Hope I hadn't touched my face while in that spot because when I took the handful to the trash can, there was another big stem of it! Of course, now I itch all over.
> 
> We had a small rain last night and it isn't too hot this morning so able to do yardwork, which was sorely needed. Better get back out there, just taking a short break.


I'm sure glad we don't have that here. Stinging nettles are bad enough.
Hope you got the cure on soon enough that the itch will go away soon


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Phew! Finally up-to-date for now. Page 53.

Went to bed last night at 11pm read till midnight, up at 8am, actually decided to treat myself and read another 2 chapters before getting out of bed. Can't remember doing that for at least 60 odd years.
Took my medication, made breakfast and have been reading/catching up with KP Tea Party.

Believe I was on page 30 something and had to giggle as I was thinking of Sam. How on earth was he going to catch up............. Then there he was, how funny, how strange it is when one is thinking about something and there they are. 

Also like to say have a wonderful holiday Sam you truly deserve one. You are missed though!


Nearly 1pm, time for lunch and guess I should now start some cleaning or doing something, ha!


Have been watching the Hummingbirds at my feeder, amazed at how many have been coming to visit me.

We were told by our condo directors that bird feeders were not aloud, phooey! They don't want them as it encourages the squirrels, chipmunk's and other wild life into our area and some do a lot of damage.

Only had mine out during the winter, guess not this winter, ha! My hummingbird feeder is under my awning, no squirrels or other animals can get at it so that is staying till they come personally to tell me that's not allowed.

Hummingbirds are so cute, they always fly near the dining room window to tell me that their feeder is getting low or empty and when I'm sitting out there a couple always come really close to me and show off I'm sure. Yes I do talk to them, lol!



Lunch time will catch up later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, your grandson looks so happy and confident. 
Good to see our boy Seth again.
Daralene, so sorry you had to cancel and miss your classes. Healing energy your way.
Didn't wake up til 9 a.m. So no walk today. Don't know if Maya having doggie nightmares or what. Kept waking up with her leaning across my legs. A Doberman weighs a lot! Woke up sore but took meds and I'm sure it will work out as the day progresses.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been sick today. Woke up at 3am with a really hot fever so had to cancel my plans to go away with my dear friend. She was so disappointed and so am I. Thank goodness I was able to cancel the hotel but the workshops we were going to take are non-refundable, so I hope she can find someone to go with her. I'll let them have my ticket just so she will have company.
> 
> Stove did not arrive as planned. On order again. Sheesh. :thumbdown: DH said I was not to do any cooking today anyway, so hopefully it will come tomorrow. Interesting cooking with no stovetop. Can't tell you how many times I went to cook pasta on top of the stove. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Think I may take a nap now.


Hope you are feeling better soon, too bad it happened when you have an outing planned. Hopefully your friend can find someone to go with her to the workshops.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's been through a lot in his short little life..I'm just glad that we're able to give him some semblance of a childhood and that he's well-adjusted and happy. He tends to be an "old soul" with a quick wit and agile brain. He was nervous & being silly, but after being reminded of how quickly he made great friends at camp this summer, he was anxious to see who he was going to meet. If it holds true to form, many girls will be wanting to be by him...it starts so young!!


He's so cute, I'm sure he will love school, most do at that age. My GS starts grade 1 this year too, my GD will be 3 in Oct & says" I go to school too" she is such a social butterfly. :lol: 
I hope they split GS class again this year as there were 32 kids last year in kindergarden, his class had 16 but only ,4 boys, he'll have lots of choice when he gets old enough :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I love humming birds, we have 2 feeders on our deck & this time of year when the young ones are out it is just like an airport. They also fight & chase each other away from the feeder. Very entertaining. We had so many a couple of years ago DH went to fill the feeder & before he could get it hung up they were drinking, I have a picture of him holding it & 3 drinking, was thinking I should send a copy to birds & blooms magazine as most people wouldn't believe that was possible.



kiwifrau said:


> Phew! Finally up-to-date for now. Page 53.
> 
> Went to bed last night at 11pm read till midnight, up at 8am, actually decided to treat myself and read another 2 chapters before getting out of bed. Can't remember doing that for at least 60 odd years.
> Took my medication, made breakfast and have been reading/catching up with KP Tea Party.
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

A very happy birthday to Marianne.

Jack is home and taking a nap right now. He is being weaned off the steroids and is definitely coming down from the "high" that often goes with them. His hemoglobin and platelets for up just a tad today (I know there's a margin for error--particularly with the platelets,) but I'm being optimistic about it.

Caron, the barn looks big! I'm happy for you that it is really going up now. And Seth is adorable. Such a creative breakfast menu!

Gwen, I'm happy you're able to spend some hours with Marianne--a nice away time from the chaos you've been through. And I keep forgetting to tell you that i just love your hair--style AND color! 

And the new drapes are smashing!! Wishing your daughter the very best as she goes forward with her treatment.

Juie, you sure are a trooper. Glad to hear you are back with a doc that will listen. Will be thinking of you and your appnt. next week.

All the kind thoughts coming from the Tea Party are so appreciated.

Love and hugs,
MC


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Phew! Finally up-to-date for now. Page 53.
> 
> Went to bed last night at 11pm read till midnight, up at 8am, actually decided to treat myself and read another 2 chapters before getting out of bed. Can't remember doing that for at least 60 odd years.
> Took my medication, made breakfast and have been reading/catching up with KP Tea Party.
> ...


How lovely that you could treat yourself to extra reading--I love reading. I'm glad you are getting some quiet time and perhaps feeling a bit more peaceful. Your hummer tales are great-- I'd have a feeder, too, to heck with landlords. I don't think hummer feeders draw squirrels, think it is the seed feeders and they REALLY do.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been sick today. Woke up at 3am with a really hot fever so had to cancel my plans to go away with my dear friend. She was so disappointed and so am I. Thank goodness I was able to cancel the hotel but the workshops we were going to take are non-refundable, so I hope she can find someone to go with her. I'll let them have my ticket just so she will have company.
> 
> Stove did not arrive as planned. On order again. Sheesh. :thumbdown: DH said I was not to do any cooking today anyway, so hopefully it will come tomorrow. Interesting cooking with no stovetop. Can't tell you how many times I went to cook pasta on top of the stove. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Think I may take a nap now.


Hope you feel better after your nap. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need peruse this page - I would copy them all if I had time - from frozen pies to healthy ramen noodle recpes - I think fried ice cream should be elevated to its own food group. --- sam

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/taste/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a lot of our soups are condensed darowil - even the mushroom. --- sam



darowil said:


> Now that sounds good (Your soups aren't condensed are they?- you don't need to add water before serving if I remember rightly).


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Julie, my dear, what a lovely start to our new week; so thoughtful of you to give Sam a break before he whizzes off for his annual break. Do sit back and enjoy, Sam.
Well as you can see I'm temporarily back online, back to Vancouver after the most wonderful stay at the Great Bear Lodge. It was all excellent, and DH should have lots of photos for me to post later, but we never saw any grizzlies there - heard one scratching/ digging, saw many signs of their presence (pointed out and explained by the brilliant guides from the lodge) but didn't see the 'body in question'. More later when I've time.....
Now off to collect our hire car, to drive up to Wells Gray National Park for the next 3 nights. Hope I might find wifi again to catch up as I'm far behind on all the goings on! Best wishes to all, Lin.

Couldn't succeed in posting last time - now trying again from a cafe in Hope, suitably named??


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

[Thanks kiwifrau...Still achy but nothing like earlier. Yes, I made my first cucumber soup ala' Emeril Lagasse and it was fabulous. No cooking involved. I actually used coconut probiotic yogurt and soy sour cream in place of the real stuff and it still tasted great. DH doesn't even like yogurt or sour cream but he liked this. Used mint from the garden and the flowers starting to come on top for decoration: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/cold-cucumber-soup-recipe.html
All I've had today though was some green tea, a little cantaloupe and a spoonful of peanut butter.
I love hummingbirds too.

Thanks Rookie...I did buy a book by the lady giving the workshop and I do think it is related to what she will be doing. I ended up getting the induction stove again. They were replacing the value of the stove and they had one model that had an award for customer satisfaction after purchase, so we will see if I can be one of those. Today was not a good start with not bringing the stove or having the order, but it is finally all straightened out. :roll: The thing I like about the induction is the food doesn't cook on the stove. Sooooo easy to keep clean. Just hope this one lasts longer.

Bonnie...Sounds like the ants we had in Florida. When I lived there if they bit me I swelled up around the bite like and it really hurt. This was 47 yrs. ago. Wonder if they hitched rides from down there or hitched rides coming in on boats from other countries. Hmmmm what happened to the grasshoppers? Strange and tells us something if we only knew what. Thank you for your thoughts and I too hope my friend found someone.
What an experience for DH to have the hummingbirds feeding while he was holding the feeder.

Sassafrass...Thank you. Sorry your legs are sore.

I'm not caught up but will try a little more later.

Caren glad the barn is progressing again.

Julie, what a wonderful experience being so warmly welcomed by so many, even if it did hurt like the dickens.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Reading backwards, I've just got to Cashmeregma and also Lurker having health problems. I'm so sorry you have to cancel your planned day away, Cashmeregma, and also am hoping Julie's painful hip is hurting less by now. Great that you can see your old and trusted Dr, hope the longer trip to see him goes well. Ok, were due back on the road one DH has had a rest and coffee. I'm also named driver for this hire car but only for when he's really tired! (He's not a particularly good passenger!)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> So great to see Seth again!! He's so independent. Most children would balk at drinking anything GREEN!
> Hugs,
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Since I have no flowers I thought I'd post the ones my sister had on her blog this morning. She sure inherited our mom's green thumb. And she has the most original containers for her potted flowers!
> Junek


Lovely, lovely photos and flowers
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> First day that I don't have any granny-sitting duties! Our DGS is off to kindergarten! I'm heading down to Springfield to DD#1's to get her to Doctor's appointment on Tuesday and then back home and all my dental work will start. Very busy week ahead of me! I have to get my knitting projects sorted today as I think I'll not be feeling like doing much else for awhile.


Very smart and smiley young man
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashnmeregma, and all with health problems , I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's kind of what I thought, but good to know so I won't keep looking for more to pop up. We either peel and eat raw or use in soup or stew like turnips, even David likes them and he doesn't like turnips.


My Polish/Austrian neighbor in Cleveland taught me about kohlrabi. I had never even heard of it. She sliced it thin and put it in with ground hamburger. Add some onion and pepper and salt and it was oh so good. Quite simple really, but I loved it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just a quick visit to say hello. I've not done any catch up. Se sending healing vibes to where they are needed and hugs to all.

Having a great time with the grandkids.....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie...It will sure free up a lot of time for you with DGS in kindergarden. Is he 1/2 day or full day? You have established a great bond with him I'm sure and he looks so happy going off for his first day. Brave and very cute little guy. Sorry about all the dental work coming up. Hope DD is doing alright.

Oh no Kansas g-ma...I know Ohio Joy can identify with that.

Caren...Seth is so great drinking his green smoothie and fixing his bean dip. He may be helping in the kitchen more and more if he enjoys helping. So cute. I've really missed him.

June...Sis's flowers are lovely.

Machriste...Hope Jack continues with his improvement. He sure has been through the worst it could be. Hope it is all upward from here on out.

Gwen...So glad Brantley is so much better. If only they had done this from the beginning it could have saved aging you 10 yrs. 

Julie...Glad you got a good sleep. I know it wasn't an easy journey but it must have been nice to be around all those lovely people. If only you didn't have that pain. Hugs and prayers.

Sugarsugar...Wow, Serena sure is doing great. Hope she didn't feel badly from the shots. I'm sure you are head over heels in love with this wee little one. Sorry her mommy has a cold.

Kate.... that card is so cute. Agreed re: retirement. Highly recommend it.

Spider...So glad you had such a lovely weekend celebrating the birthday and will get to have time with family. 

Cmaliza...Looks like such a sweet son of the heart and precious baby. Lovely times and memories.

Tami...Missing our parents. It's been much, much longer for me as dad was younger than me when he passed and I still miss him. It is harder when it is newer though, but the missing never goes away.

Kiwifrau...Great job and what a beautiful place you have. Even the deck and yard look lovely.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Just a quick visit to say hello. I've not done any catch up. Se sending healing vibes to where they are needed and hugs to all.
> 
> Having a great time with the grandkids.....


Aren't they just darling! You must be having a good time with these little bugs.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's been through a lot in his short little life..I'm just glad that we're able to give him some semblance of a childhood and that he's well-adjusted and happy. He tends to be an "old soul" with a quick wit and agile brain. He was nervous & being silly, but after being reminded of how quickly he made great friends at camp this summer, he was anxious to see who he was going to meet. If it holds true to form, many girls will be wanting to be by him...it starts so young!!


And he's going to break some hearts. He's as cute as can be. I just love that look of confidence!!
Junek


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Quick update and thanks. Molly beagle is home, her blood sugar at the vets today was 106 and he is happy with her progress. She seems to be just fine with her insulin shots and her demeanor has brightened considerably. Thanks for the encouragement and support.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Quick update and thanks. Molly beagle is home, her blood sugar at the vets today was 106 and he is happy with her progress. She seems to be just fine with her insulin shots and her demeanor has brightened considerably. Thanks for the encouragement and support.


Good news!! So happy for you and Molly. I have a special love for that name. When my old cat had some kidney issues, and I had to give him so saline sub q, the vet had me practice once on his own golden retriever who was called Molly. She was amazing; she just jumped right up on the table and laid down and let me do it--a very sweet Miss Molly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi Julie, my dear, what a lovely start to our new week; so thoughtful of you to give Sam a break before he whizzes off for his annual break. Do sit back and enjoy, Sam.
> Well as you can see I'm temporarily back online, back to Vancouver after the most wonderful stay at the Great Bear Lodge. It was all excellent, and DH should have lots of photos for me to post later, but we never saw any grizzlies there - heard one scratching/ digging, saw many signs of their presence (pointed out and explained by the brilliant guides from the lodge) but didn't see the 'body in question'. More later when I've time.....
> Now off to collect our hire car, to drive up to Wells Gray National Park for the next 3 nights. Hope I might find wifi again to catch up as I'm far behind on all the goings on! Best wishes to all, Lin.
> 
> Couldn't succeed in posting last time - now trying again from a cafe in Hope, suitably named??


Thanks, dear Lin! I have long felt one needs a good 4 weeks to recover from the normal throes of one's life- at least one week to unwind, a couple to enjoy your break, and one to gear up again for the normal- Sam works so hard to gather recipes for us all- trying to cover all dietary needs- and I have felt for a while that he was just a bit tired. 
I am so glad your holiday is going well! Looking forward to seeing the images! I guess it will be soon that you will meet up with Shirley? I am connected on WiFi I guess too- I have brought the laptop way down the end of my house to my bedroom because here I can type standing up, which at present is the best option for me- my computer chair is far from comfortable!- The only thing connected is the power supply- I would have to move back- were I to need the printer- but that should be easy enough!
I have slept well for me- probably the exertions yesterday helped with the endorphins (?) is it that you produce from exercising? Today is back to gloomy- overcast, and relatively still- and a big low pressure system coming in from the Tasman.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Next stop with internet, Kamloops. I'm having a cold drink as is DD and DH is consuming coffee and a chicken bap ( in our language). It reached 34C as we were travelling but is cooler here, in the high 20s. The car has air conditioning so we are coping! It's rather dull, but the mountains we passed through are still quite impressive. I'm assuming the Rockies will be much clearer..... I'm hoping they will look just as in Designer and Nicho's photos. We are going to pick up groceries here as the cabins we are going to have indoor and outdoor cooking facilities, although I think BBQs might be banned due to fire hazard.(signs en-route)
DD is busy texting, boyfriend and her classmates who are involved in organising some sort of Vet student conference for all those in the UK interested in Farm based Practices. I did a little knitting in the car but have managed to repeat 2 rows about 10 rows back....... Not compatible with sight seeing. 
Off to shop for food now, will check in again whenever I can. Good wishes to all


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Marianne818 wrote:
Hey Everyone... I have an urgent request from Gwen, Brantely is back in the ER with red streaks going up his leg. I'm sure she has told you about his foot problem, it is getting worse it seems. She is asking for prayers for them both but especially for Mr. B. 

I love and miss you all so much, am doing my best to improve so that I will be with you at the KTP in October. 

Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers.. please Remember Brantely and Gwen in yours she sounded so worried. 
Marianne


Oh how horrible, lots of healing and reassuring wishes from me. I did read about Brantleys foot not being properly treated the first time he went in, and this is inexcusable. I hope you too are healing well without excessive discomfort. {{{{{Big hugs}}}}} to you all from Lin 'on the road'


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a quick poo in to say had a good visit with Marianne. Took her out to lunch for her birthday. She like the pillow & sleep mask. I'm so sleepy; going to take a little nap. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> [Thanks kiwifrau...Still achy but nothing like earlier. Yes, I made my first cucumber soup ala' Emeril Lagasse and it was fabulous. No cooking involved. I actually used coconut probiotic yogurt and soy sour cream in place of the real stuff and it still tasted great. DH doesn't even like yogurt or sour cream but he liked this. Used mint from the garden and the flowers starting to come on top for decoration: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/cold-cucumber-soup-recipe.html
> All I've had today though was some green tea, a little cantaloupe and a spoonful of peanut butter.
> I love hummingbirds too.
> 
> ...


I am rapidly coming to the conclusion that most people- given half a chance are kind and helpful- it seems being out with the walker doubles that possibility- also I think Papakura- being that little bit further from the main city- is a bit more relaxed. I am still working on finding the best cushion or pillow of those I have available!
Daralene I was sorry to read you were so under the weather you had to cancel plans- hope you are on the mend by now!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been sick today. Woke up at 3am with a really hot fever so had to cancel my plans to go away with my dear friend. She was so disappointed and so am I. Thank goodness I was able to cancel the hotel but the workshops we were going to take are non-refundable, so I hope she can find someone to go with her. I'll let them have my ticket just so she will have company.
> 
> Stove did not arrive as planned. On order again. Sheesh. :thumbdown: DH said I was not to do any cooking today anyway, so hopefully it will come tomorrow. Interesting cooking with no stovetop. Can't tell you how many times I went to cook pasta on top of the stove. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Think I may take a nap now.


What a shame tohave to miss the classes as well as time withyour friend. Hope you are soon geeling better.
How fristating to still be waiting for your stove-but I guess after all this time without an extra day isn't significant- but once you are expecting it somehow it seems worse.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Margaret, I don't feel as though I've got more than I can handle--but who knew we'd get this many even without the 10 or 12 who weren't able to follow through with their offers back last fall?
> 
> I am literally sewing them together with yarn and a large-eyed needle. It is much easier to try to make them lie flat when I can see how and where my stitch placement needs to be adjusted because of differences in stitch or square sizes. Of course, some are knitted and some are crocheted and it's not up to me to reject anyone's contributions.
> 
> ...


As I've said before, you are doing such a wonderful thing putting all our work together and we're so very grateful to you for taking this on. What a huge task!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Reading backwards, I've just got to Cashmeregma and also Lurker having health problems. I'm so sorry you have to cancel your planned day away, Cashmeregma, and also am hoping Julie's painful hip is hurting less by now. Great that you can see your old and trusted Dr, hope the longer trip to see him goes well. Ok, were due back on the road one DH has had a rest and coffee. I'm also named driver for this hire car but only for when he's really tired! (He's not a particularly good passenger!)


I have actually been able to sit in the leather recliner and knit- have almost knit the glove I was working on yesterday
Must get back to the double moss jacket! The secret seems to be no one position for too long at a time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick poo in to say had a good visit with Marianne. Took her out to lunch for her birthday. She like the pillow & sleep mask. I'm so sleepy; going to take a little nap. TTYL


We have plenty of our own E Coli source I'm sure without you sharing your own!
Glad you had a good time with Marianne and had a nice time out for lunch. How is her Mum going?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm hoping that it's the same as our tapioca?!


Not quite, I remember sago as being 'frogspawn' when cooked as a milk based pudding, and tapioca is slightly smaller and rougher grained, but expect it will be just as good as a substitute. I'm ashamed to say that I don't know what it is made from, but seem to think the original might have been made from manioc root!! Suspect what we ate was probably wheat or rice based tho'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> 
> Julie...Glad you got a good sleep. I know it wasn't an easy journey but it must have been nice to be around all those lovely people. If only you didn't have that pain. Hugs and prayers.
> ...
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> .
> 
> Healing Wishes coming your way Ms. Tess.


And from me


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Quick check in. No exercise today but made progress straightening craft room and bedroom.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen, extra prayers for Brantley being said,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Next stop with internet, Kamloops. I'm having a cold drink as is DD and DH is consuming coffee and a chicken bap ( in our language). It reached 34C as we were travelling but is cooler here, in the high 20s. The car has air conditioning so we are coping! It's rather dull, but the mountains we passed through are still quite impressive. I'm assuming the Rockies will be much clearer..... I'm hoping they will look just as in Designer and Nicho's photos. We are going to pick up groceries here as the cabins we are going to have indoor and outdoor cooking facilities, although I think BBQs might be banned due to fire hazard.(signs en-route)
> DD is busy texting, boyfriend and her classmates who are involved in organising some sort of Vet student conference for all those in the UK interested in Farm based Practices. I did a little knitting in the car but have managed to repeat 2 rows about 10 rows back....... Not compatible with sight seeing.
> Off to shop for food now, will check in again whenever I can. Good wishes to all


I wondered what could be dull about the area you were in - and then as I kept reading figured you meant the weather not the scenery!
Hope you trip continues to be good and that you do get some brighter weather to really see the mountains at their best.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hope you enjoy your time at Wells-Grey park, my son & DlL were there 2 weeks ago & were amazed at all the beautiful waterfalls.they want to go back & spend more time there.
I hope you get a chance to stop at Lake Louise & Banff on your way to Calgary.
I may be hazy in the mountains due to smoke from the fires farther north. DH was going to g to northern BC with some friends on the Harley but the trip was cancelled as some roads closed due to fires.



TNS said:


> Next stop with internet, Kamloops. I'm having a cold drink as is DD and DH is consuming coffee and a chicken bap ( in our language). It reached 34C as we were travelling but is cooler here, in the high 20s. The car has air conditioning so we are coping! It's rather dull, but the mountains we passed through are still quite impressive. I'm assuming the Rockies will be much clearer..... I'm hoping they will look just as in Designer and Nicho's photos. We are going to pick up groceries here as the cabins we are going to have indoor and outdoor cooking facilities, although I think BBQs might be banned due to fire hazard.(signs en-route)
> DD is busy texting, boyfriend and her classmates who are involved in organising some sort of Vet student conference for all those in the UK interested in Farm based Practices. I did a little knitting in the car but have managed to repeat 2 rows about 10 rows back....... Not compatible with sight seeing.
> Off to shop for food now, will check in again whenever I can. Good wishes to all


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have plenty of our own E Coli source I'm sure without you sharing your own!
> Glad you had a good time with Marianne and had a nice time out for lunch. How is her Mum going?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> A very happy birthday to Marianne.
> 
> Jack is home and taking a nap right now. He is being weaned off the steroids and is definitely coming down from the "high" that often goes with them. His hemoglobin and platelets for up just a tad today (I know there's a margin for error--particularly with the platelets,) but I'm being optimistic about it.
> 
> ...


Always so good to have positive news about Jack. But I will continue to pray for his health and comfort for you!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi Julie, my dear, what a lovely start to our new week; so thoughtful of you to give Sam a break before he whizzes off for his annual break. Do sit back and enjoy, Sam.
> Well as you can see I'm temporarily back online, back to Vancouver after the most wonderful stay at the Great Bear Lodge. It was all excellent, and DH should have lots of photos for me to post later, but we never saw any grizzlies there - heard one scratching/ digging, saw many signs of their presence (pointed out and explained by the brilliant guides from the lodge) but didn't see the 'body in question'. More later when I've time.....
> Now off to collect our hire car, to drive up to Wells Gray National Park for the next 3 nights. Hope I might find wifi again to catch up as I'm far behind on all the goings on! Best wishes to all, Lin.
> 
> Couldn't succeed in posting last time - now trying again from a cafe in Hope, suitably named??


Looking forward to sharing your adventure through the photos!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just a quick visit to say hello. I've not done any catch up. Se sending healing vibes to where they are needed and hugs to all.
> 
> Having a great time with the grandkids.....


I love seeing pictures of your "brood"!!! LOL! There's no way you could give those grand-kids away even if you wanted to...they all look like you in different ways!!
I know they're having a grand time!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just a quick visit to say hello. I've not done any catch up. Se sending healing vibes to where they are needed and hugs to all.
> 
> Having a great time with the grandkids.....


I just love LM's painted toenails. She really is a "girly" girl!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Quick update and thanks. Molly beagle is home, her blood sugar at the vets today was 106 and he is happy with her progress. She seems to be just fine with her insulin shots and her demeanor has brightened considerably. Thanks for the encouragement and support.


Wonderful news! Good for you, Molly Beagle!

Junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> I wondered what could be dull about the area you were in - and then as I kept reading figured you meant the weather not the scenery!
> Hope you trip continues to be good and that you do get some brighter weather to really see the mountains at their best.


The trip from Jasper to Lake Louise is wonderful. The pictures I have taken and the trip that nicho took was on the Trans Canada Highway from Kamloops to Lake Louise, Banff - not to Jasper. I have never taken the route you are taking although 2 years ago we did drive from Jasper down to Banff and it was beautiful. the mountains are quite different than those along the Trans Canada -- but just as beautiful.

We are still planning on meeting you as planned on the 27th!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> I wondered what could be dull about the area you were in - and then as I kept reading figured you meant the weather not the scenery!
> Hope you trip continues to be good and that you do get some brighter weather to really see the mountains at their best.


The trip from Jasper to Lake Louise is wonderful. The pictures I have taken and the trip that nicho took was on the Trans Canada Highway from Kamloops to Lake Louise, Banff - not to Jasper. I have never taken the route you are taking although 2 years ago we did drive from Jasper down to Banff and it was beautiful. the mountains are quite different than those along the Trans Canada -- but just as beautiful.

We are still planning on meeting you as planned on the 27th!!!

The chorus line:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, dear Lin! I have long felt one needs a good 4 weeks to recover from the normal throes of one's life- at least one week to unwind, a couple to enjoy your break, and one to gear up again for the normal- Sam works so hard to gather recipes for us all- trying to cover all dietary needs- and I have felt for a while that he was just a bit tired.
> I am so glad your holiday is going well! Looking forward to seeing the images! I guess it will be soon that you will meet up with Shirley? I am connected on WiFi I guess too- I have brought the laptop way down the end of my house to my bedroom because here I can type standing up, which at present is the best option for me- my computer chair is far from comfortable!- The only thing connected is the power supply- I would have to move back- were I to need the printer- but that should be easy enough!
> I have slept well for me- probably the exertions yesterday helped with the endorphins (?) is it that you produce from exercising? Today is back to gloomy- overcast, and relatively still- and a big low pressure system coming in from the Tasman.


I'm glad you're recovering from your extended trip. And so glad you've found a way to be online without pain but I know prolonged standing can be tiring.
Hugs, dear Julie!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick poo in to say had a good visit with Marianne. Took her out to lunch for her birthday. She like the pillow & sleep mask. I'm so sleepy; going to take a little nap. TTYL


I knew she'd love her gifts! And the treat of a birthday meal out!
Rest up, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Quick update and thanks. Molly beagle is home, her blood sugar at the vets today was 106 and he is happy with her progress. She seems to be just fine with her insulin shots and her demeanor has brightened considerably. Thanks for the encouragement and support.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you're recovering from your extended trip. And so glad you've found a way to be online without pain but I know prolonged standing can be tiring.
> Hugs, dear Julie!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just a quick visit to say hello. I've not done any catch up. Se sending healing vibes to where they are needed and hugs to all.
> 
> Having a great time with the grandkids.....


They look like they are having a great time too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Quick update and thanks. Molly beagle is home, her blood sugar at the vets today was 106 and he is happy with her progress. She seems to be just fine with her insulin shots and her demeanor has brightened considerably. Thanks for the encouragement and support.


Wonderful news. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick poo in to say had a good visit with Marianne. Took her out to lunch for her birthday. She like the pillow & sleep mask. I'm so sleepy; going to take a little nap. TTYL


A poo in huh? LOLOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Quick check in. No exercise today but made progress straightening craft room and bedroom.


That qualifies as exercise in my book.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That qualifies as exercise in my book.


Seems like the smallest thing I do these days qualifies as EXERCISE!!
Busy crocheting the "posy" set for my daughter for the shower for her youth minister & wife's baby.They're expecting a second baby...a girl this time. I knitted the diagonal blanket for their boy in the spring of last year.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

More Kansas photos from my step-niece in Montezuma, KS.
http://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/s526x395/10628613_10152708350201804_6243078490948486393_n.jpg


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Did a quick read through tonight as I am extremely tired for most of the day. The boys both went out tonight so it is quiet here...not that they are very noisy. I am so please the Jack is out of the hospital so Machrise can have some home time. It is so wearing on the soul when making the trips back and forth to the hospital. 

Sam...Glad to hear that Mini me is going on the journey again. It will be wonderful to hear of your journeys.

Off to get some sleep as I am not functioning too well today.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello all, just after 8:30pm on Monday night.
Worked 9 hours yesterday and was too tired to post last night.

Going back to catch up now.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Hello all, just after 8:30pm on Monday night.
> Worked 9 hours yesterday and was too tired to post last night.
> 
> Going back to catch up now.


Did you ever change your jobs? Sorry missed several weeks of postings and would love to hear that something is going right for you. Any more news re the Black Mold?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes I did change my jobs, loving the new job at Walmart. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Mold issues are still in progress. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 


Happy to hear of all the health improvement. Saddened to hear of all the illnesses. Prayers and hugs all around. I think everyone can use a hug anytime.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh, Mel, agree with that-- big hug for all(((((all)))))
And winging prayers to all who are healing and we hope they continue in their progress.

Somehow I never made it to the Center today, missed exercise, but spent the whole day in my front yard removing "creeping Charlie" ground cover and volunteer trees. My hackberry trees are more than fecund and the neighbor's walnut and locust don't help the situation. Sure didn't get all the trees but hope I got most of the Charlie. Was perfect for doing this, just damp enough.

Tonight I am knitting


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Mel, agree with that-- big hug for all(((((all)))))
> And winging prayers to all who are healing and we hope they continue in their progress.
> 
> Somehow I never made it to the Center today, missed exercise, but spent the whole day in my front yard removing "creeping Charlie" ground cover and volunteer trees. My hackberry trees are more than fecund and the neighbor's walnut and locust don't help the situation. Sure didn't get all the trees but hope I got most of the Charlie. Was perfect for doing this, just damp enough.
> ...


 I am wondering if your creeping Charlie is what we call creeping Jenny in South Dakota, and here it is called wild morning glory or bindweed. What do you think, could it be the same terrible pest. I've sprayed the front yard again this evening for this terrible weed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got lots accomplished today, trimmed up all my fruit trees, then cleaned up some of the garden stuff, filled the back f the truck & hauled it away. Then I got 1/2 of my big flower bed weeded. Very hot & humid again so I'm pooped, now holding down the couch. Lol.

Purple, cute photo of the GKs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Mel, agree with that-- big hug for all(((((all)))))
> And winging prayers to all who are healing and we hope they continue in their progress.
> 
> Somehow I never made it to the Center today, missed exercise, but spent the whole day in my front yard removing "creeping Charlie" ground cover and volunteer trees. My hackberry trees are more than fecund and the neighbor's walnut and locust don't help the situation. Sure didn't get all the trees but hope I got most of the Charlie. Was perfect for doing this, just damp enough.
> ...


I had not heard f hackberry trees before, had to google them. Do you use their fruit?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Gwenniepooh,, be sure to ask what the culture and sensitivity showed so you can be sure that they are actually giving antibiotics that are specific for his infection. It is not good to "shotgun" antibiotics at a person without knowing specifically what the infective organism is. Just my 2 cents worth. Keep after the medical people, nicely of course as you don't want to be the hostile advocate, but they must understand that you are now holding them to the guidelines and standard of care for treating his infection.


I totally agree with flyty1n's advice. If you are asking for this information it indicates you know something about the types of treatment expected, and you should not get fobbed off with excuses. Ask politely how effective the antibiotic being used was in the antibiotic sensitivity tests done on his samples, and whether there are any more powerful ones available. (However often the very strong ones can have more severe side effects so stronger isn't always better) I hope he soon starts to improve, and you can feel a little less stressed.
Flyty1n, I do hope you soon feel OK with Molly beagle's treatments. Is she getting insulin shots like some humans do? I gather that once under control, diabetes in dogs is fairly easy to manage! and hope this proves the case here. Fingers crossed for you and Molly.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I am wondering if your creeping Charlie is what we call creeping Jenny in South Dakota, and here it is called wild morning glory or bindweed. What do you think, could it be the same terrible pest. I've sprayed the front yard again this evening for this terrible weed.


No, it is different, not bindweed, I know that. This is a good ground cover but very aggressive. I have it in my backyard and love it there. I put it in front to keep weeds out while establishing my plantings many years ago and am still working to get all of it out of there!! It actually is very pretty, scalloped leaves, pretty purple flowers in the spring. The gal who owns the plant shop where I buy most of my stuff told me it was Charlie. Most yards around here have some of it, which is where I got it in the first place.

Hey, glad Molly is doing so well-- good to hear that but thought she would.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had not heard f hackberry trees before, had to google them. Do you use their fruit?


The only "fruit" they have is small green, hard tiny balls. I think birds may eat them because they get scattered all over my yard, but then, I have the trees all around, too. They are a hard wood, I think, very durable, horses love to eat the leaves. Had a big one in our horse pasture years ago and we could tell exactly how high the big horse could reach-- branches trimmed perfectly even at that height!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you mounds of healing energy Julie - I feel guilty allowing you to take this on. don't work too hard and rest often as you can. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.foodandwine.com/slideshows/easy-no-cook-dishes?xid=DISH081814EasyNoCook

this site has 23 no cook dishes with recipes - you click on the arrow to the left of the picture and it will take you to the next one. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> More Kansas photos from my step-niece in Montezuma, KS.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/s526x395/10628613_10152708350201804_6243078490948486393_n.jpg


Very pretty, love the way she took them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> More Kansas photos from my step-niece in Montezuma, KS.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/s526x395/10628613_10152708350201804_6243078490948486393_n.jpg


Very pretty, love the way she took them.
Hmmm... A Gwennie.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> More Kansas photos from my step-niece in Montezuma, KS.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/s526x395/10628613_10152708350201804_6243078490948486393_n.jpg


Beautiful photos!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you mounds of healing energy Julie - I feel guilty allowing you to take this on. don't work too hard and rest often as you can. --- sam


Don't worry Sam, Darowil and I are riding shotgun!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another lovely morning here, but what else would you expect now that the schools have all gone back? It used to really bug me how the weather would improve as soon as we went back to work....now?....I love it! :twisted: My exercise class starts again this morning so I need to get my act together as my pal's picking me up in 45 minutes and I'm not dressed yet. We take turns after class as to who supplies the coffee and the cream cakes ..what?...we've earned them! TTYL.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Just a quick visit to say hello. I've not done any catch up. Se sending healing vibes to where they are needed and hugs to all.
> 
> Having a great time with the grandkids.....


 Lovely Grandkids.... enjoy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Quick update and thanks. Molly beagle is home, her blood sugar at the vets today was 106 and he is happy with her progress. She seems to be just fine with her insulin shots and her demeanor has brightened considerably. Thanks for the encouragement and support.


I am so pleased. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just a quick catch up. I've been having all sorts of computer problems over the last few days. The "update Java" nasty that a few of us seemed to have stopped me from opening KTP over several days so I've missed out chunks of news but I gather Jack is home from hospital and Cashmeregma's babies are also recovered from their ecoli infections so that is all really good news. 
Yesterday I had a lovely day in London with DD#2 and DGD#3. We did a bit of shopping and then I was treated to afternoon tea at The Ritz. Wow!! It was a fantastic experience and I enjoyed every minute. I will try and post a photo but I'm never too sure if it will work! I'm feeling very lazy today - I'm sure I was born to live in luxury, but somewhere along the way it all went wrong.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just a quick visit to say hello. I've not done any catch up. Se sending healing vibes to where they are needed and hugs to all.
> 
> Having a great time with the grandkids.....


Such beautiful smiles. I know they fill your life with love an loads of fun. Aren't grandchildren wonderful, even if one is tired at the end, it is such a worthwhile tired.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

angelam said:


> Just a quick catch up. I've been having all sorts of computer problems over the last few days. The "update Java" nasty that a few of us seemed to have stopped me from opening KTP over several days so I've missed out chunks of news but I gather Jack is home from hospital and Cashmeregma's babies are also recovered from their ecoli infections so that is all really good news.
> Yesterday I had a lovely day in London with DD#2 and DGD#3. We did a bit of shopping and then I was treated to afternoon tea at The Ritz. Wow!! It was a fantastic experience and I enjoyed every minute. I will try and post a photo but I'm never too sure if it will work! I'm feeling very lazy today - I'm sure I was born to live in luxury, but somewhere along the way it all went wrong.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

And a Gwennie as well!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Just a quick catch up. I've been having all sorts of computer problems over the last few days. The "update Java" nasty that a few of us seemed to have stopped me from opening KTP over several days so I've missed out chunks of news but I gather Jack is home from hospital and Cashmeregma's babies are also recovered from their ecoli infections so that is all really good news.
> Yesterday I had a lovely day in London with DD#2 and DGD#3. We did a bit of shopping and then I was treated to afternoon tea at The Ritz. Wow!! It was a fantastic experience and I enjoyed every minute. I will try and post a photo but I'm never too sure if it will work! I'm feeling very lazy today - I'm sure I was born to live in luxury, but somewhere along the way it all went wrong.


What a beautiful place and also beautiful family, including you. So nice to see a photo of you and to share in tea at the Ritz with your family. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> you really need peruse this page - I would copy them all if I had time - from frozen pies to healthy ramen noodle recpes - I think fried ice cream should be elevated to its own food group. --- sam
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/taste/


Really had fun perusing. Have never seen the coffee that won the taste test. Even checked out the electric/hybrid Prius. It will even set the distance you should be behind the car in front and keep you there and tighten the seat belts and apply breaks when accident is inevitable if you haven't done so. Never heard of Ramen poutine before either, but it is making me hungry.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The fever is gone and no illness, cold, or reason for it, so don't know what it was, just a nose bleed and really bad fever, but hotel is already cancelled. My friend still wants me to go if I feel good enough and now we will just drive up for the workshop and come back the same day, giving me another day to rest up. It is a 6 hr. drive for her total as she is an hour further away now that she moved. She couldn't find anyone to use my ticket as all her other friends are working. She is about 16 yrs. younger than me so doesn't have retired friends, other than me. It looks like it will be a go. Thank you everyone for just being such good friends and all your prayers for my great nieces and caring that I was under the weather. Friends are one of the best treasures of life. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> And I did wear them yesterday, Sam. They were so "LOUD" I heard them all day long!!! LOL!!
> Junek


Its great to see our group laughing again.  What a wonderful family we are all part of. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS...How wonderful to share your vacation with you. Are you going to meet with Designer? I haven't seen her on here and need to check if I have just missed the pages with her posts. Sounds like you are having such a wonderful time and you are seeing a part of the world I want to see. Possible when we have our 50th wedding anniversary we will head up that way and hopefully, on up to Alaska too.

Keep the news coming whenever you can but most important, enjoy your travels with all the new things to see and experience.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Its great to see our group laughing again.  What a wonderful family we are all part of. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> The fever is gone and no illness, cold, or reason for it, so don't know what it was, just a nose bleed and really bad fever, but hotel is already cancelled. My friend still wants me to go if I feel good enough and now we will just drive up for the workshop and come back the same day, giving me another day to rest up. It is a 6 hr. drive for her total as she is an hour further away now that she moved. She couldn't find anyone to use my ticket as all her other friends are working. She is about 16 yrs. younger than me so doesn't have retired friends, other than me. It looks like it will be a go. Thank you everyone for just being such good friends and all your prayers for my great nieces and caring that I was under the weather. Friends are one of the best treasures of life. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So glad you are feeling better and are able to have your day out with your friend. That's a lot of driving for one day and very tiring even if you're not the driver. Enjoy the day and rest up tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma wrote:
More Kansas photos from my step-niece in Montezuma, KS.
http://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/s526x395/10628613_1015270835...

Outstanding. Is she a professional photographer or taken courses?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> http://www.foodandwine.com/slideshows/easy-no-cook-dishes?xid=DISH081814EasyNoCook
> 
> this site has 23 no cook dishes with recipes - you click on the arrow to the left of the picture and it will take you to the next one. --- sam


Enjoyed the site. The cucumber soup is something I just made and helped me use up all the cucumbers I have from the CSA. I used the Emerill Lagasse recipe and it was wonderful. Didn't use the yogurt and sour cream though but substituted them. Hadn't thought of cucumbers with radish, but will have to get some radishes and make that with the lime dressing. Mmmmmmm


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Looks great. How will it do when you have flooding again? Sending hugs your way.
> 
> I think we need a group hug so sending hugs everyone's way.
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Group Hug}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Count me in.... better late than never. LOL

NanaCaren... that is going to some good looking barn.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


How are you today? I hope everything stays a LOT calmer now in your family. Are the children still doing ok?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ask your computer guru about blocking ads. I have it on my computer, and makes reading SO much smoother!....and much less annoying!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> How are you today? I hope everything stays a LOT calmer now in your family. Are the children still doing ok?


I didn't hear anything from my sister yesterday so I take that as good news. Since we have such a large family, I didn't want to bother her in case she was getting some sleep or at work, so I am taking no news as good news. Thank you for asking. I feel so much better. Yesterday I had trouble just making the stair from the family room where I sleep, to the bathroom, but today no trouble at all, so huge improvement.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Absolutely! All of a sudden there are babies in our lives all over the place! Got to hold a 2-day old the other day....SO sweet!


Aaaw.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I didn't hear anything from my sister yesterday so I take that as good news. Since we have such a large family, I didn't want to bother her in case she was getting some sleep or at work, so I am taking no news as good news. Thank you for asking. I feel so much better. Yesterday I had trouble just making the stair from the family room where I sleep, to the bathroom, but today no trouble at all, so huge improvement.


Good to hear.  Take care.

I went out for lunch today with a couple of friends. To a local pub, thought I would have the roast (pork), it was really tough and vegies not exciting.... but the company was good.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am wondering if your creeping Charlie is what we call creeping Jenny in South Dakota, and here it is called wild morning glory or bindweed. What do you think, could it be the same terrible pest. I've sprayed the front yard again this evening for this terrible weed.


 I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who considers morning glory a nuisance and a persistent weed. That and honeysuckle were a constant battle to just keep under control. 
Now if they're a problem the lawn company deals with them!
But I do wish maintenance or the lawn men would clean up around our pond. It really is going beyond wild. Quite a few of the volunteer saplings are really tall and it's very grown up with reeds, etc.
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just a quick catch up. I've been having all sorts of computer problems over the last few days. The "update Java" nasty that a few of us seemed to have stopped me from opening KTP over several days so I've missed out chunks of news but I gather Jack is home from hospital and Cashmeregma's babies are also recovered from their ecoli infections so that is all really good news.
> Yesterday I had a lovely day in London with DD#2 and DGD#3. We did a bit of shopping and then I was treated to afternoon tea at The Ritz. Wow!! It was a fantastic experience and I enjoyed every minute. I will try and post a photo but I'm never too sure if it will work! I'm feeling very lazy today - I'm sure I was born to live in luxury, but somewhere along the way it all went wrong.


Great photo....how swanky are you! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The fever is gone and no illness, cold, or reason for it, so don't know what it was, just a nose bleed and really bad fever, but hotel is already cancelled. My friend still wants me to go if I feel good enough and now we will just drive up for the workshop and come back the same day, giving me another day to rest up. It is a 6 hr. drive for her total as she is an hour further away now that she moved. She couldn't find anyone to use my ticket as all her other friends are working. She is about 16 yrs. younger than me so doesn't have retired friends, other than me. It looks like it will be a go. Thank you everyone for just being such good friends and all your prayers for my great nieces and caring that I was under the weather. Friends are one of the best treasures of life. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great that you are feeling better and will make it to your workshops. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am rapidly coming to the conclusion that most people- given half a chance are kind and helpful- it seems being out with the walker doubles that possibility- also I think Papakura- being that little bit further from the main city- is a bit more relaxed. I am still working on finding the best cushion or pillow of those I have available!
> Daralene I was sorry to read you were so under the weather you had to cancel plans- hope you are on the mend by now!


Seems to be typical all over the world with the country being more relaxed. A whole different pace of life. Hope you can find a pillow that will help. Yes, I'm feeling much better and it looks like my friend still wants me to go. She couldn't find anyone to use my ticket. We won't leave today, but tomorrow, so that gives me today to rest up. No cold or anything, so If it doesn't seem I am contagious I will go with her. Not looking forward to the workshop now though as I think it will be exhausting for the whole day and 6 hrs. total of driving. :roll: Don't want to let her down though. Wait, it's only 4 hrs. for me but 6 hrs. for her. She will pick me up.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another lovely morning here, but what else would you expect now that the schools have all gone back? It used to really bug me how the weather would improve as soon as we went back to work....now?....I love it! :twisted: My exercise class starts again this morning so I need to get my act together as my pal's picking me up in 45 minutes and I'm not dressed yet. We take turns after class as to who supplies the coffee and the cream cakes ..what?...we've earned them! TTYL.


You definitely deserve them.. And just tell yourself they're to celebrate being retired!!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Seems to be typical all over the world with the country being more relaxes. A whole different pace of life. Hope you can find a pillow that will help. Yes, I'm feeling much better and it looks like my friend still wants me to go. She couldn't find anyone to use my ticket. We won't leave today, but tomorrow, so that gives me today to rest up. No cold or anything, so If it doesn't seem I am contagious I will go with her. Not looking forward to the workshop now though as I think it will be exhausting for the whole day and 6 hrs. total of driving. :roll: Don't want to let her down though. Wait, it's only 4 hrs. for me but 6 hrs. for her. She will pick me up.


There you go, you've gained 2 hours already! :lol: This again shows our differences when it comes to distances, I wouldn't dream of driving 6 hours to go to an exhibition...I'd want a train or an aeroplane!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> What a shame tohave to miss the classes as well as time withyour friend. Hope you are soon geeling better.
> How fristating to still be waiting for your stove-but I guess after all this time without an extra day isn't significant- but once you are expecting it somehow it seems worse.


Much better. We won't do the overnight but just go up the day of the workshop now. Gives me another day to rest up.
Nice thing about the stove top not working is the different ways that I did things. It was fun and the new dishes were delicious. I hope the new stove comes today or I won't be here when it comes. Would like to make sure they deliver the stove I bought and that it is not damaged in anyway. Will have to make sure DH knows what to look for and show him the model we are getting. If I don't get it soon will turn into a raw foodie. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: At least Same gave us lots of raw food recipes and I actually have raw food cookbooks, or as I say, uncooked books.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

WOW!! As we say, "you're definitely living high on the hog"!!
What a lovely treat! It looks like so much fun.
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You definitely deserve them.. And just tell yourself they're to celebrate being retired!!
> Junek


I agree! They were quite small chocolate eclairs so I felt we should eat two and I did, but my friend was very good and only had one. The remaining one is now calling to me from the fridge..... :shock:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The fever is gone and no illness, cold, or reason for it, so don't know what it was, just a nose bleed and really bad fever, but hotel is already cancelled. My friend still wants me to go if I feel good enough and now we will just drive up for the workshop and come back the same day, giving me another day to rest up. It is a 6 hr. drive for her total as she is an hour further away now that she moved. She couldn't find anyone to use my ticket as all her other friends are working. She is about 16 yrs. younger than me so doesn't have retired friends, other than me. It looks like it will be a go. Thank you everyone for just being such good friends and all your prayers for my great nieces and caring that I was under the weather. Friends are one of the best treasures of life. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So glad to hear you can at least make the classes. Please take pictures when allowed so we can share your fun day!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> There you go, you've gained 2 hours already! :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Sure did!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> So glad to hear you can at least make the classes. Please take pictures when allowed so we can share your fun day!
> Junek


I will. It is a lovely closed community and like going back into the past. Some interesting architecture. Rather primitive as far as eating and bathrooms but they are trying to update. Their are fans where the workshop will be but no AC. Shouldn't be a problem since the weather is lovely.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree! They were quite small chocolate eclairs so I felt we should eat two and I did, but my friend was very good and only had one. The remaining one is now calling to me from the fridge..... :shock:


It's lonely and shivering in the cold!! I think you should rescue it and warm it up with a nice cup of coffee!!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> There you go, you've gained 2 hours already! :lol: This again shows our differences when it comes to distances, I wouldn't dream of driving 6 hours to go to an exhibition...I'd want a train or an aeroplane!


That would be so lovely. We did that all the time when we lived in Germany and didn't even own a car, but here the trains are quite limited. Couldn't even get near where we are going by train or bus. Miss the great transportation in Germany and Europe. Would be so nice for both of us to just sit back and visit without having to drive. The time there will be 3 hrs. and back 3 hrs. for my friend and I am an hour closer. My but we will have to get up and leave early as it starts at 9:30 am. Wish I hadn't gotten sick as we had planned to leave today and spend the time visiting stores and restaurants today and then the hotel and just a 20 min. drive tomorrow. Now it will be a marathon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate...Enjoy your class and the cream cakes after. :wink: 

flyty1n...So glad Molly is doing better. Such a relief for you and all of us too. :thumbup: I looked at pictures of those weeds you mentioned and the creeping charlie and they look different.

Gwen...Had a laugh at the Poo in. I'm jealous of your birthday lunch with Marianne. I can't wait to see you and Marianne again and share in lots of laughter and fun.

June...Sounds like that Youth Minister is keeping his wife busy having babies and you busy knitting. :wink: :XD: 

Pacer...Hope you got that much needed sleep and feel better today.

Gagesmom...Glad you are working but it does make it hard to keep up with the rest of life. Such a shame that you have all this hassle to deal with now because of the mold. I do hope that your health will be alright. Are you out of the apartment?

Kansas g-ma...Did you manage to keep from getting the poison ivy rash?

Bonnie...Can't get over all the hard work that you do. Think you should live a long and healthy life.

I seem to have problems with the posts and the moving figures even though they are cute. It's like I get dizzy or something. I wonder what that is. Perhaps it has to do with migraines. I know windshield wipers bother me if I am not driving. Strange. They are adorable. Wish they didn't affect me like that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It's lonely and shivering in the cold!! I think you should rescue it and warm it up with a nice cup of coffee!!!
> Junek


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I have an ad saying Run all the way to New Zealand.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer...Don't know if you will see this or not but I just saw in last week's KTP that you may have an apartment and the move is the end of this month. Wow. You are one busy lady. Moving involves so much. So thankful you are able to make the move and hope it will be a wonderful one for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got the call and they are coming today with the new stove.

YAY!!! Now I need some of those emoticons. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Enjoy the stove, I think a new one will be in our near future.
Glad you are feeling better and won't miss the outing with friend.
High tea, did that when we were in Ireland and it was so fun. Then one group I was in in Sd did it for our members. It was so fun to plan. A lot of lugging of good dishes and linens but we had so much fun


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The fever is gone and no illness, cold, or reason for it, so don't know what it was, just a nose bleed and really bad fever, but hotel is already cancelled. My friend still wants me to go if I feel good enough and now we will just drive up for the workshop and come back the same day, giving me another day to rest up. It is a 6 hr. drive for her total as she is an hour further away now that she moved. She couldn't find anyone to use my ticket as all her other friends are working. She is about 16 yrs. younger than me so doesn't have retired friends, other than me. It looks like it will be a go. Thank you everyone for just being such good friends and all your prayers for my great nieces and caring that I was under the weather. Friends are one of the best treasures of life. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have fun. I'm worried about the fever and nosebleed. It could br signalling a sinus issue. Hope not.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's lonely and shivering in the cold!! I think you should rescue it and warm it up with a nice cup of coffee!!!
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have fun. I'm worried about the fever and nosebleed. It could br signalling a sinus issue. Hope not.


Yes, I think I fought off whatever was trying to start as today I have no symptoms other than a little weak.

My bouquet, veggies and fruit from the CSA are wonderful. Will be doing something with tomatoes this week, perhaps gazpacho would be fun in honor of having no stovetop for 2 weeks, but maybe spaghetti sauce since I will have the new stove. The corn, etc., is already in the fridge but here is:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got the call and they are coming today with the new stove.
> 
> YAY!!! Now I need some of those emoticons. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Great news. I was so glad that it was our oven and not the cooktop that went out. With the crockpot, toaster oven, pressure cooker, and cooktop, we got along fine. Hope you love your new stove.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great news. I was so glad that it was our oven and not the cooktop that went out. With the crockpot, toaster oven, pressure cooker, and cooktop, we gor along fine. Hope you love your new stove.


Thanks Rookie. I did without an oven for almost 2 yrs. to save for the stove I got. One would think it would last more than 4 yrs. :roll: Well, if they replaced it for free, because we had the extended warranty, it should be like having it for however long this one lasts too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have an ad saying Run all the way to New Zealand.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You better get started then! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> You better get started then! :lol: :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
Need to learn to run on water too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

angelam said:


> - I'm sure I was born to live in luxury, but somewhere along the way it all went wrong.


Loved this comment-- sure it would apply to many of us but some might exchange "luxury" for a word of their choice. We often don't get what we think we deserve, usually good that we don't.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> The fever is gone and no illness, cold, or reason for it, so don't know what it was, just a nose bleed and really bad fever, but hotel is already cancelled. My friend still wants me to go if I feel good enough and now we will just drive up for the workshop and come back the same day, giving me another day to rest up. It is a 6 hr. drive for her total as she is an hour further away now that she moved. She couldn't find anyone to use my ticket as all her other friends are working. She is about 16 yrs. younger than me so doesn't have retired friends, other than me. It looks like it will be a go. Thank you everyone for just being such good friends and all your prayers for my great nieces and caring that I was under the weather. Friends are one of the best treasures of life. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So glad friend is younger and able to do the driving-- have a wonderful time, wish we all could be with you!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kansas g-ma wrote:
> More Kansas photos from my step-niece in Montezuma, KS.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/s526x395/10628613_1015270835...
> 
> Outstanding. Is she a professional photographer or taken courses?


Not as far as I know, just loves taking pix. She's battled cancer, runs what sounds like a truck stop place, and is newly married. Her g-ma married my father late in life and I've been enjoying DSM's family ever since.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I think I fought off whatever was trying to start as today I have no symptoms other than a little weak.
> 
> My bouquet, veggies and fruit from the CSA are wonderful. Will be doing something with tomatoes this week, perhaps gazpacho would be fun in honor of having no stovetop for 2 weeks, but maybe spaghetti sauce since I will have the new stove. The corn, etc., is already in the fridge but here is:


What a wonderful box full of goodies. I just bought some peaches and small watermelon and sweet corn from a roadside stand here in springfield. We'll eat very well! I'm making a white lasagna with chicken, artichokes and alfredo sauce. There's some spinach in the refrigerator that needs to be eaten so that will go in also. I'm going to try to get DD to the museum today to get out.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> There you go, you've gained 2 hours already! :lol: This again shows our differences when it comes to distances, I wouldn't dream of driving 6 hours to go to an exhibition...I'd want a train or an aeroplane!


You UK people are spoiled when it comes to transport-- I loved your system, traveled all over with it. Over here most own a car because that is the ONLY option. No bus service between small towns, only really large ones. We finally have a small bus service around town in my town and so many do NOT want to keep funding it but it is a lifesaver for those who can't afford a car. Fifty-five yrs ago when I came to this town there was bus service to 2 neighboring towns and around town, I used them often. I could ride the first to near my home on the outskirts of town and had used the second while in college before they would let me have a car at school. Could not have supported myself/college w/o that bus line.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Not as far as I know, just loves taking pix. She's battled cancer, runs what sounds like a truck stop place, and is newly married. Her g-ma married my father late in life and I've been enjoying DSM's family ever since.


That's so nice when it works out that way! Wonderful to have extended..extended family.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kansas g-ma...Did you manage to keep from getting the poison ivy rash?.


Won't know for at least a week, if I remember correctly. And if I do, more scrubbing with Technu immediately.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got the call and they are coming today with the new stove.
> 
> YAY!!! Now I need some of those emoticons. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


We'll hold our breath until you post it really got there-- what great news.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't find my bookmark for the cauliflower steaks. I think that the one bookmark for African carrots cancelled out the other one. Does anybody have that recipe of Sam's. It wasn't given on the first page, but some zucchini squares were. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This one sounds good. Wow I googled it and there are so many, pesto, hummus crusted, and on and one:
Vegan Cauliflower Steak
With this recipe you can enjoy a juicy, flavorful steak without harming any animals! If you think cauliflowers are bland and boring, this recipe will redefine your view. Watch this video and learn how to make the most delicious cauliflower steak on the planet.

Ingredients:

1 Large Head of Cauliflower (will make about 2 steaks)
3 Tbsp Veri Veri Teriyaki Sauce
3 Tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Toppings (We suggest finely diced cauliflower florets, tomatoes, olives, and a sprinkle of parsley)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, the Lace Party has a whole introduction on blocking and it covers synthetic and wool, also lace, supplies needed, how to do with links for videos/instructions. Last weeks on Wales was grey too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you mounds of healing energy Julie - I feel guilty allowing you to take this on. don't work too hard and rest often as you can. --- sam


Sam, I chose to do the Opening quite some time back- please don't add that to your burdens! I am finding changing position seems to work- and I will get to see the doctor next Monday- after my weaving class! I am happy about that!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

The Ritz!! Your picture worked perfectly. What a delightful treat--three lovely women.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't worry Sam, Darowil and I are riding shotgun!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> So glad you are feeling better and are able to have your day out with your friend. That's a lot of driving for one day and very tiring even if you're not the driver. Enjoy the day and rest up tomorrow.


Ditto from me (and I haven't figured out how to use the cute smiies yet.) :thumbup:

[Oh! I guess I have!!]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Seems to be typical all over the world with the country being more relaxed. A whole different pace of life. Hope you can find a pillow that will help. Yes, I'm feeling much better and it looks like my friend still wants me to go. She couldn't find anyone to use my ticket. We won't leave today, but tomorrow, so that gives me today to rest up. No cold or anything, so If it doesn't seem I am contagious I will go with her. Not looking forward to the workshop now though as I think it will be exhausting for the whole day and 6 hrs. total of driving. :roll: Don't want to let her down though. Wait, it's only 4 hrs. for me but 6 hrs. for her. She will pick me up.


Hoping you make it through the drive, and especially the class- without getting too tired- and that you feel much better soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate...Enjoy your class and the cream cakes after. :wink:
> 
> flyty1n...So glad Molly is doing better. Such a relief for you and all of us too. :thumbup: I looked at pictures of those weeds you mentioned and the creeping charlie and they look different.
> 
> ...


I too find the moving images hard to watch- I skip past as fast as I can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have an ad saying Run all the way to New Zealand.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well you have only to perfect your walking on water first!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Ditto from me (and I haven't figured out how to use the cute smiies yet.) :thumbup:
> 
> [Oh! I guess I have!!]


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You sure did figure it out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well you have only to perfect your walking on water first!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

I'm feeling pretty normal today but did fall asleep while DH was reading out loud to me. At least let's say I was doing some pretty heavy breathing. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

We are almost the same temperature today. Sun is out and really lovely.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have an ad saying Run all the way to New Zealand.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And don't we all wish we could!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Woohoo!! Fantastic news...now you can go to your classes with an easy mind. It's a shame you couldn't re-book your hotel rooms!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> You UK people are spoiled when it comes to transport-- I loved your system, traveled all over with it. Over here most own a car because that is the ONLY option. No bus service between small towns, only really large ones. We finally have a small bus service around town in my town and so many do NOT want to keep funding it but it is a lifesaver for those who can't afford a car. Fifty-five yrs ago when I came to this town there was bus service to 2 neighboring towns and around town, I used them often. I could ride the first to near my home on the outskirts of town and had used the second while in college before they would let me have a car at school. Could not have supported myself/college w/o that bus line.


Although I do own a SUV, we have incredible bus service in my city, but it hasn't always been so. Our population is a little under 200,000 and there's an adjoining smaller city. The bus service also includes 4 other cities on the other side of the water. In all, the total population is over a million people. With all of them funding the public transportation system, we can afford to have a great one and the service is around the clock. We're lucky!
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Trying to post a picture of Allyson's finally finished socks


Those are beautifully knitted, Bulldog. Allyson is very lucky to have you knitting them for her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, love your humor!
KateB! Cream cakes after exercise, oh yeah!
Daralene, so glad all grands better.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Although I do own a SUV, we have incredible bus service in my city, but it hasn't always been so. Our population is a little under 200,000 and there's an adjoining smaller city. The bus service also includes 4 other cities on the other side of the water. In all, the total population is over a million people. With all of them funding the public transportation system, we can afford to have a great one and the service is around the clock. We're lucky!
> Junek


One of the best public transport systems I have ever encountered was when I stayed with friends on the outskirts of Ottawa. No matter where you live you are never more than a few minutes walk of a bus stop. From here frequent (every ten minutes or so) buses will pick you up and take you to a satellite bus station which then has a non stop, fast track bus straight in to the city centre. Everyone working in the city takes it to work or if you are just going in for the day it works well. Cuts down on the number of cars driving in every day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lovely looking group, and it looks like a great time at tea.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, so happy you will be able to take class.
Purple, love pic of grands.
Maya and I jogged 15 min. And walked 45 min. Where's my treat? Oh yeah, I'm on weight watchers. Air very smoky, will have to find out where fire is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The fever is gone and no illness, cold, or reason for it, so don't know what it was, just a nose bleed and really bad fever, but hotel is already cancelled. My friend still wants me to go if I feel good enough and now we will just drive up for the workshop and come back the same day, giving me another day to rest up. It is a 6 hr. drive for her total as she is an hour further away now that she moved. She couldn't find anyone to use my ticket as all her other friends are working. She is about 16 yrs. younger than me so doesn't have retired friends, other than me. It looks like it will be a go. Thank you everyone for just being such good friends and all your prayers for my great nieces and caring that I was under the weather. Friends are one of the best treasures of life. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Wonderful that you are feeling yourself again and able to go on the outing, too bad about not being able to stay overnight, but at least you both will have a great time and good company on the journey. 
Hopefully no news is good news as far as the children are concerned and that they are recovering at a rapid rate.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

angelam said:


> One of the best public transport systems I have ever encountered was when I stayed with friends on the outskirts of Ottawa. No matter where you live you are never more than a few minutes walk of a bus stop. From here frequent (every ten minutes or so) buses will pick you up and take you to a satellite bus station which then has a non stop, fast track bus straight in to the city centre. Everyone working in the city takes it to work or if you are just going in for the day it works well. Cuts down on the number of cars driving in every day.


Sounds perfect! Just not happening in most of KS.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am rapidly coming to the conclusion that most people- given half a chance are kind and helpful- it seems being out with the walker doubles that possibility- also I think Papakura- being that little bit further from the main city- is a bit more relaxed. I am still working on finding the best cushion or pillow of those I have available!
> Daralene I was sorry to read you were so under the weather you had to cancel plans- hope you are on the mend by now!


Dear Lurker:
1) Abath towel rolled from end to end and placed at the
small of the back. When sitting, the legs should be at
90Deg angle to the floor and the thighs straight into the angle. For most chairs the feet should be propped up to achieve this angle. I don't know about 7 inches off the 
floor it varies according to height. 2 Losangeles telephone books taped with duck tape completely surrounding the books. I am not familiar with your phone books and the depth of them, but ours areabout 2 1/2 inches thick. This does help as does ice. It reduces the fluid accumulation around the spine and therefore pressure on the nerves. The towel increases and supports the ideal curve of the spine. When lying
I lay for ten minutes with my head lower than my body and two pillows from mid thigh to below the curve of the knees and this gives temporary relief. Tylenol will not cut it with nerve pain. Sometimes antiinflammatories will
I don't know if you have problems that will prevent safe use. I seem to remember you saying you are on Warfarin. So consult with your doctor over these.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This one sounds good. Wow I googled it and there are so many, pesto, hummus crusted, and on and one:
> Vegan Cauliflower Steak
> With this recipe you can enjoy a juicy, flavorful steak without harming any animals! If you think cauliflowers are bland and boring, this recipe will redefine your view. Watch this video and learn how to make the most delicious cauliflower steak on the planet.
> 
> ...


Sounds delicious, do you have a link to the page? I think it will be well liked by the teens and a good friend that loves cauliflower.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kiwifrau I understand your hesitance at posting/sharing but know you have been missed and will be lifted in prayer that you will continue to have the strength and comfort needed and that your daughter will also have it and healing. God bless you for being that steel post.


And I echo all that Gwenie has said. I hope you find comfort.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah....caught that when I just signed it this morning.....I was REAL tired......gave myself a laugh for sure....LOL

This is a quick POP IN also....off to change DH's bandage which by the way it is healing beautifully! I am so, so grateful! Then I'm off to do some work on KAP stuff.....DD started classes at the college today and is real excited about her classes. Will check in off and on. LOVE you ALL.....HUGS....gwen


Poledra65 said:


> A poo in huh? LOLOL!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I'm feeling pretty normal today but did fall asleep while DH was reading out loud to me. At least let's say I was doing some pretty heavy breathing. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> We are almost the same temperature today. Sun is out and really lovely.


sounds good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marlark said:


> Dear Lurker:
> 1) Abath towel rolled from end to end and placed at the
> small of the back. When sitting, the legs should be at
> 90Deg angle to the floor and the thighs straight into the angle. For most chairs the feet should be propped up to achieve this angle. I don't know about 7 inches off the
> ...


yes, warfarin is deemed to be what I should be on- because of the aspirin allergy- I understand that this rules out the average anti-inflammatory- part of the reason why I need have a doctor I can trust- that is my reasoning for changing the clinic I will go to.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Woohoo!! Fantastic news...now you can go to your classes with an easy mind. It's a shame you couldn't re-book your hotel rooms!
> Junek


Probably could but we both felt it was best if I had today and tonight to make sure I was ok and then will decide late tonight if it is really a go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Probably could but we both felt it was best if I had today and tonight to make sure I was ok and then will decide late tonight if it is really a go.


Sounds wise!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got the call and they are coming today with the new stove.
> 
> YAY!!! Now I need some of those emoticons. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds delicious, do you have a link to the page? I think it will be well liked by the teens and a good friend that loves cauliflower.


Sam had posted one and I was hoping to make his, but if nobody has it this will be a good substitute. I think I bookmarked 2 things the same day and sadly, lost the bookmark for the cauliflower. I will look in history and see if I can find this one. Aha...found it.

http://www.vegan.com/videos/cauliflower-steak/


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yeah....caught that when I just signed it this morning.....I was REAL tired......gave myself a laugh for sure....LOL
> 
> This is a quick POP IN also....off to change DH's bandage which by the way it is healing beautifully! I am so, so grateful! Then I'm off to do some work on KAP stuff.....DD started classes at the college today and is real excited about her classes. Will check in off and on. LOVE you ALL.....HUGS....gwen


I thought it was a poo in because you are Gweniepooh. Now that I know it was a spell check error I get to laugh. :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I think I fought off whatever was trying to start as today I have no symptoms other than a little weak.
> 
> My bouquet, veggies and fruit from the CSA are wonderful. Will be doing something with tomatoes this week, perhaps gazpacho would be fun in honor of having no stovetop for 2 weeks, but maybe spaghetti sauce since I will have the new stove. The corn, etc., is already in the fridge but here is:


Looks yummy though. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Stove is all installed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will. It is a lovely closed community and like going back into the past. Some interesting architecture. Rather primitive as far as eating and bathrooms but they are trying to update. Their are fans where the workshop will be but no AC. Shouldn't be a problem since the weather is lovely.


What kind of workshop is it? Maybe you said & I missed it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I thought it was a poo in because you are Gweniepooh. Now that I know it was a spell check error I get to laugh. :XD:


Hey, I laughed when she wrote it-- means I get to laugh twice!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam had posted one and I was hoping to make his, but if nobody has it this will be a good substitute. I think I bookmarked 2 things the same day and sadly, lost the bookmark for the cauliflower. I will look in history and see if I can find this one. Aha...found it.
> 
> http://www.vegan.com/videos/cauliflower-steak/


Thanks. I have missed so much in the past couple months.  I am going to have to scan through and copy all the receipts I have missed.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Stove is all installed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


hooray, 3 cheers for Cashmeregma and her stove!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam had posted one and I was hoping to make his, but if nobody has it this will be a good substitute. I think I bookmarked 2 things the same day and sadly, lost the bookmark for the cauliflower. I will look in history and see if I can find this one. Aha...found it.
> 
> http://www.vegan.com/videos/cauliflower-steak/


Page 35- July 18th Tea Party- For Sam's Cauliflower recipes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> You UK people are spoiled when it comes to transport-- I loved your system, traveled all over with it. Over here most own a car because that is the ONLY option. No bus service between small towns, only really large ones. We finally have a small bus service around town in my town and so many do NOT want to keep funding it but it is a lifesaver for those who can't afford a car. Fifty-five yrs ago when I came to this town there was bus service to 2 neighboring towns and around town, I used them often. I could ride the first to near my home on the outskirts of town and had used the second while in college before they would let me have a car at school. Could not have supported myself/college w/o that bus line.


We have terrible bus service here, now cut down to only 3 times/week. People used to be able to take the bus to medical appointments in Sasatoon but now only if they have a place to stay over or can afford hotels.
Very few passenger trains here & they are crazy expensive.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Just reading and not commenting. The laptop I use has been in the computer hospital with a virus, most likely Java. I am so far behind on reading, etc. Now DH's computer is in the hospital and it is sickthan mine was and he is so careful. Going to spend the day cleaning my sewing room. Hate the job but it must be done. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Although I do own a SUV, we have incredible bus service in my city, but it hasn't always been so. Our population is a little under 200,000 and there's an adjoining smaller city. The bus service also includes 4 other cities on the other side of the water. In all, the total population is over a million people. With all of them funding the public transportation system, we can afford to have a great one and the service is around the clock. We're lucky!
> Junek


You have a million people in your city & we have Only a million in the whole province!I just googled, (I love google :roll Virginia is 42000 square miles in area & Saskatchewan is Almost 252,000 sq. Miles, just a slight difference in population density :lol: no wonder we can't have much bus service.


----------



## Fionnuala (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your recipes. It is a little far for me to travel to enjoy food with you however I really like the sound of the Spinach Torte, sounds lovely especially as I follow a gluten free regime. Can you please say how much parmesan cheese to use.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What kind of workshop is it? Maybe you said & I missed it.


It's really more for my girlfriend than for me. I am doing it also as a favor to her. Parts of it will be good for me too.
"Revealing 7 Secrets To Get Your Answers today!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Stove is all installed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I know you're one happy COOK!!
Glad it came when it was supposed to!
JUnek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just reading and not commenting. The laptop I use has been in the computer hospital with a virus, most likely Java. I am so far behind on reading, etc. Now DH's computer is in the hospital and it is sickthan mine was and he is so careful. Going to spend the day cleaning my sewing room. Hate the job but it must be done. Have a great day everyone.


Glad to see you looking in, Marilyn. I've missed you. Hope the computers are soon well.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You have a million people in your city & we have Only a million in the whole province!I just googled, (I love google :roll Virginia is 42000 square miles in area & Saskatchewan is Almost 252,000 sq. Miles, just a slight difference in population density :lol: no wonder we can't have much bus service.


Well, over a million in the 6 cities that are grouped closely together on the East Coast of Va. My city alone only had a little over 180,000 population. We're pretty densly populated here on the coast.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

These are especially for you, Sam, when you stop in.
Today was, as my sister calls it, "Gotcha Day" for Gypsy.
A year ago, today, my sister found her as a tiny, quivering little gray kitten by their shop. Now she's a well loved greeter at the shop. I told her instead of calling her their "shop kitty", they should call her Motor Kitty. My sister's DH is nicknamed Motor Man and my sister is Motor Mom. Seems appropriate. 
the pictures are of the Gotcha Day celebration.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Page 35- July 18th Tea Party- For Sam's Cauliflower recipes


Thank you Julie   :thumbup: All of the receipts sound good on the this page.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-273341-35.html


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You have a million people in your city & we have Only a million in the whole province!I just googled, (I love google :roll Virginia is 42000 square miles in area & Saskatchewan is Almost 252,000 sq. Miles, just a slight difference in population density :lol: no wonder we can't have much bus service.


Probably explains much of KS lack also, altho even the larger cities don't have what UK has.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> These are especially for you, Sam, when you stop in.
> Today was, as my sister calls it, "Gotcha Day" for Gypsy.
> A year ago, today, my sister found her as a tiny, quivering little gray kitten by their shop. Now she's a well loved greeter at the shop. I told her instead of calling her their "shop kitty", they should call her Motor Kitty. My sister's DH is nicknamed Motor Man and my sister is Motor Mom. Seems appropriate.
> the pictures are of the Gotcha Day celebration.
> Junek


As usual, loved the pix-- Gypsy is one beautiful cat and looks very well-loved.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy birthday Gypsy cat.
Daralene, happy news getting stove before you leave for class.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Only up to page 35, but wanted to comment on a few things.

To all who are having health issues themselves or family, my prayers are with you. 

Happy birthday and anniversary to those celebrating. Hope you have many more.

Carole, email the pics to yourself then open them on your computer. That's how I do it.

Loves the pix posted. Arm chair traveling is as welcome as the actual traveling. Most places I will never see in person.

Spent the weekend at home and on Sunday, DD2, her guys and I went up to Colona, MI to the Chocolate Garden (fabulous truffles, bought some and left them at home so aren't tempted), the winery nearby (Contessa, three bottles of wine), the bakery/cider mill (tasted their cider, didn't buy anything) and had lunch at a Mexican restaurant which was very good. Then stopped at The Round Barn and had a sampling of three of their microbrews. By then, all were tired so headed home. Left to go to Marysville around 10 pm to deliver Monday morning. A load on Monday took me over to the Effingham, IL area and now I wait.

Mary, wish I had remembered about the fiber fest. Would have went up there. Spent Saturday visiting my DD1 and Brodee. Next year! Do plan on going to the one in Springfield, MA the end of October.

Nap time is calming so will close for now. Sam, enjoy your trip and will see you when you get back.

Good thoughts and healing wishes to all,

Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Fionnuala said:


> Thank you for sharing your recipes. It is a little far for me to travel to enjoy food with you however I really like the sound of the Spinach Torte, sounds lovely especially as I follow a gluten free regime. Can you please say how much parmesan cheese to use.


you use 250g Parmesan (Parmigiano Reggiano) grated. these are really good. Perfect for those on a gluten free diet.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Angelam, what a lovely treat :thumbup: Beautiful family


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> The fever is gone and no illness, cold, or reason for it, so don't know what it was, just a nose bleed and really bad fever, but hotel is already cancelled. My friend still wants me to go if I feel good enough and now we will just drive up for the workshop and come back the same day, giving me another day to rest up. It is a 6 hr. drive for her total as she is an hour further away now that she moved. She couldn't find anyone to use my ticket as all her other friends are working. She is about 16 yrs. younger than me so doesn't have retired friends, other than me. It looks like it will be a go. Thank you everyone for just being such good friends and all your prayers for my great nieces and caring that I was under the weather. Friends are one of the best treasures of life. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am glad you are feeling better. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, the Lace Party has a whole introduction on blocking and it covers synthetic and wool, also lace, supplies needed, how to do with links for videos/instructions. Last weeks on Wales was grey too.


I hope last week on the Lace Party wasn't GREY I did try to post sunny photographs


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> These are especially for you, Sam, when you stop in.
> Today was, as my sister calls it, "Gotcha Day" for Gypsy.
> A year ago, today, my sister found her as a tiny, quivering little gray kitten by their shop. Now she's a well loved greeter at the shop. I told her instead of calling her their "shop kitty", they should call her Motor Kitty. My sister's DH is nicknamed Motor Man and my sister is Motor Mom. Seems appropriate.
> the pictures are of the Gotcha Day celebration.
> Junek


I did enjoy the story. Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gypsy is beautiful. Thanks for the pic, June. I always enjoy them.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Stove is all installed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yeah! Congrats! Now for some yummy goodies for ones tummy! LOL!
What kind of stove did you get? Just curious as I bought a Sears slide in double oven, it's a beaut, ha! So far have baked 2 pizza's in the oven - store bought!!! - The top use it every day at least 3 times.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> These are especially for you, Sam, when you stop in.
> Today was, as my sister calls it, "Gotcha Day" for Gypsy.
> A year ago, today, my sister found her as a tiny, quivering little gray kitten by their shop. Now she's a well loved greeter at the shop. I told her instead of calling her their "shop kitty", they should call her Motor Kitty. My sister's DH is nicknamed Motor Man and my sister is Motor Mom. Seems appropriate.
> the pictures are of the Gotcha Day celebration.
> Junek


Love the photo's, very calming.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I know you're one happy COOK!!
> Glad it came when it was supposed to!
> JUnek


Can you believe they came early. Good thing I locked the bathroom door as DH tried to open it after he let them in and I was getting into my clothes. Could have been horribly embarrassing for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn wrote:
Just reading and not commenting. The laptop I use has been in the computer hospital with a virus, most likely Java. I am so far behind on reading, etc. Now DH's computer is in the hospital and it is sickthan mine was and he is so careful. Going to spend the day cleaning my sewing room. Hate the job but it must be done. Have a great day everyone.
________________________________________

So sorry to hear that. Sounds like so many people got that message too. Wonder how DH got his?? Sad that it has to be like this. Makes one wonder why people do these things. A sense of power perhaps.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you Julie   :thumbup: All of the receipts sound good on the this page.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-273341-35.html


Wow, I was so close yet so far away. I also bookmarked page 36 for the African carrots and that must have deleted the cauliflower recipe bookmark. Thank you Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up:

So strange. I bookmarked this and now the African carrots bookmark is gone. Someone explained this before, but I wish Admin. could change this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Yeah! Congrats! Now for some yummy goodies for ones tummy! LOL!
> What kind of stove did you get? Just curious as I bought a Sears slide in double oven, it's a beaut, ha! So far have baked 2 pizza's in the oven - store bought!!! - The top use it every day at least 3 times.


It's a Sears induction. I saved for 2 yrs. to get the first one and did without an oven that whole time. A friend loaned me one of those ovens that looks like a giant slow cooker that you can even cook a turkey in. This model is even nicer than the one I had. Did up some of the corn on the cob on it for lunch and it was so good. I don't get any of the credit for that though. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I hope last week on the Lace Party wasn't GREY I did try to post sunny photographs


Oh my goodness. Glad you knew what I meant. I am laughing and I truly meant GREAT!!!! Wonder how I did that. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I think our mistakes are often more fun than anything.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just for the record: I have 40 squares left to join into a third afghan for KAP. The other two are a smaller one and another which will larger than this last project--so three sizes in all.

Thanks you all for such generous and sweet participation in sharing the love for each other. Y'all are just great!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, I was so close yet so far away. I also bookmarked page 36 for the African carrots and that must have deleted the cauliflower recipe bookmark. Thank you Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up:
> 
> So strange. I bookmarked this and now the African carrots bookmark is gone. Someone explained this before, but I wish Admin. could change this.


The only way round the problem I know- if you think you have already bookmarked something- check then write out both when you do the second one- have had this happen several times- there is supposed to be another way round it- but CRAFT!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The only way round the problem I know- if you think you have already bookmarked something- check then write out both when you do the second one- have had this happen several times- there is supposed to be another way round it- but CRAFT!


You can bookmark the individual pages in your browser, but if it's part of the same thread for this site's bookmarks, I think it only allows one per thread. I don't really use the bookmarks within KP much, so I am just kind of guessing here.

Tuesday's feeling like Monday. :thumbdown: I hope to make some pesto with my farmer's market basil and then make pesto hummus to make myself feel better, but I also need to either buy or make crackers!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Stove is all installed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great news...what's for dinner? I hope it's the cauliflower steaks..I want to hear how they are.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just for the record: I have 40 squares left to join into a third afghan for KAP. The other two are a smaller one and another which will larger than this last project--so three sizes in all.
> 
> Thanks you all for such generous and sweet participation in sharing the love for each other. Y'all are just great!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wow..who would have guessed there would be so many! You're fantastic!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have terrible bus service here, now cut down to only 3 times/week. People used to be able to take the bus to medical appointments in Sasatoon but now only if they have a place to stay over or can afford hotels.
> Very few passenger trains here & they are crazy expensive.


We complain because we only have one train per hour to Glasgow, whereas 3 stations down the line the trains are 2 per hour, but compared to your service we're doing okay! Buses are fairly frequent going east to Glasgow, south to Ayr or north to Greenock, and now that I'm over 60 the buses are free all over Scotland.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just for the record: I have 40 squares left to join into a third afghan for KAP. The other two are a smaller one and another which will larger than this last project--so three sizes in all.
> 
> Thanks you all for such generous and sweet participation in sharing the love for each other. Y'all are just great!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank YOU for all your hard work joining our efforts together! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> As usual, loved the pix-- Gypsy is one beautiful cat and looks very well-loved.


She sure is. We're a family of cat lovers!
Junek


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

I just experienced something weird. I recently opened a new account prior to rejoining tea party. I received a message that my contact was linked with parties connected to a contact on that list who had like contacts. I recognized that Sam's name and avatar and Julies avatar were both listed as sources. I don't think that Sam has my gmail address while Julie does. However, what alarmed me is that it was not the user names that were listed but the actual full names. T he rest of the names were not ones that I recognize because I don't know most peoples names on the tea party. Only their user names and maybe a first name if they have used it on the tp. How would they have received
these 'real' names I don't know as none of these people
has ever contacted me except through pms. I'm not sure what to make of it. Since I can only recognize these two avatars
while I assume that they are tp users, I wish to let you all know that your real names may be out there. Marlark


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness. Glad you knew what I meant. I am laughing and I truly meant GREAT!!!! Wonder how I did that. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I think our mistakes are often more fun than anything.


Made my evening :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

marlark said:


> I just experienced something weird. I recently opened a new account prior to rejoining tea party. I received a message that my contact was linked with parties connected to a contact on that list who had like contacts. I recognized that Sam's name and avatar and Julies avatar were both listed as sources. I don't think that Sam has my gmail address while Julie does. However, what alarmed me is that it was not the user names that were listed but the actual full names. T he rest of the names were not ones that I recognize because I don't know most peoples names on the tea party. Only their user names and maybe a first name if they have used it on the tp. How would they have received
> these 'real' names I don't know as none of these people
> has ever contacted me except through pms. I'm not sure what to make of it. Since I can only recognize these two avatars
> while I assume that they are tp users, I wish to let you all know that your real names may be out there. Marlark


This is very strange. Have you contacted admin? It is rather worrying, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Was the message from Admin.?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo!!!


Cashmeregma said:


> Stove is all installed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I LOVE the Gotcha Day celebration....that is so cute and the pictures are awesome.


jknappva said:


> These are especially for you, Sam, when you stop in.
> Today was, as my sister calls it, "Gotcha Day" for Gypsy.
> A year ago, today, my sister found her as a tiny, quivering little gray kitten by their shop. Now she's a well loved greeter at the shop. I told her instead of calling her their "shop kitty", they should call her Motor Kitty. My sister's DH is nicknamed Motor Man and my sister is Motor Mom. Seems appropriate.
> the pictures are of the Gotcha Day celebration.
> Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sandi sends her love to all. Alan is resting up. He will have surgery next month.
Waterlogged 30 minutes. Trying to watch dog whisperer but my goes crazy when dogs act out!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know Sassafras; I was beginning to be concerned since I hadn't seen them post lately.



sassafras123 said:


> Sandi sends her love to all. Alan is resting up. He will have surgery next month.
> Waterlogged 30 minutes. Trying to watch dog whisperer but my goes crazy when dogs act out!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

martina said:


> This is very strange. Have you contacted admin? It is rather worrying, too.


Strange indeed ...I got an email from google with a few of the TP members pics and real names, asking do I want to add them to my circles


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great news...what's for dinner? I hope it's the cauliflower steaks..I want to hear how they are.


I used all the CSA veggies and didn't even get any cauliflower. Guess I will do that later. Think Pacer already made them. I did 1 large green pepper, fresh tomatoes sliced and diced and onions with cilantro, garlic (from my garden), and Italian spices. Heated till pepper softened and tomatoes just soft, about 5 min. on med heat. Cooked up a bunch of broccoli, not overcooked. Put it all on top of quinoa cappellini, sauce first and then broccoli on top. Then finished with fresh cherry tomatoes from the CSA as they had just so much flavor, so not cooked at all, just sliced on top. Must say it was fun to have pasta again since my oven pasta turned out like a huge flavorless dumpling. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> We complain because we only have one train per hour to Glasgow, whereas 3 stations down the line the trains are 2 per hour, but compared to your service we're doing okay! Buses are fairly frequent going east to Glasgow, south to Ayr or north to Greenock, and now that I'm over 60 the buses are free all over Scotland.


Wow, wish we had that here, well first the great bus service and then the free after 60, but especially to be in Scotland. Now that would make the running or walking on water worth it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Angelam-beautiful family, and what a fun time at The Ritz :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Happy Birthday Gypsy-Motor Kitty :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Made my evening :thumbup:


So glad it made your evening and thank you for being so gracious.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I used all the CSA veggies and didn't even get any cauliflower. Guess I will do that later. Think Pacer already made them. I did 1 large green pepper, fresh tomatoes sliced and diced and onions with cilantro, garlic (from my garden), and Italian spices. Heated till pepper softened and tomatoes just soft, about 5 min. on med heat. Cooked up a bunch of broccoli, not overcooked. Put it all on top of quinoa cappellini, sauce first and then broccoli on top. Then finished with fresh cherry tomatoes from the CSA as they had just so much flavor, so not cooked at all, just sliced on top. Must say it was fun to have pasta again since my oven pasta turned out like a huge flavorless dumpling. LOL


Sounds like you are really enjoying your new stove-- and supper sounds delicious.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Strange indeed ...I got an email from google with a few of the TP members pics and real names, asking do I want to add them to my circles


Sounds like they are using technology similar to Facebook.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I used all the CSA veggies and didn't even get any cauliflower. Guess I will do that later. Think Pacer already made them. I did 1 large green pepper, fresh tomatoes sliced and diced and onions with cilantro, garlic (from my garden), and Italian spices. Heated till pepper softened and tomatoes just soft, about 5 min. on med heat. Cooked up a bunch of broccoli, not overcooked. Put it all on top of quinoa cappellini, sauce first and then broccoli on top. Then finished with fresh cherry tomatoes from the CSA as they had just so much flavor, so not cooked at all, just sliced on top. Must say it was fun to have pasta again since my oven pasta turned out like a huge flavorless dumpling. LOL


That sounds very good..rest up so you can have lots of fun tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sounds like you are really enjoying your new stove-- and supper sounds delicious.


Oh I am. Thank you, I even beat Rachel Rae as that sauce was about 6 min., 10 with prep. LOL DH and I couldn't get over how great it tasted but think it was because the tomatoes had sooooo much flavor to begin with.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The only way round the problem I know- if you think you have already bookmarked something- check then write out both when you do the second one- have had this happen several times- there is supposed to be another way round it- but CRAFT!


Guess that means you can only bookmark the one thing per week, except I could put the 2nd or 3rd pg. # in the title if that's what you mean. Such as Cauli steaks pg 35, African Carrots, 36.

I was using Evernote but they went and did some update and now I can't figure it out. Was so easy before.

Thanks Julie.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been sick today. Woke up at 3am with a really hot fever so had to cancel my plans to go away with my dear friend. She was so disappointed and so am I. Thank goodness I was able to cancel the hotel but the workshops we were going to take are non-refundable, so I hope she can find someone to go with her. I'll let them have my ticket just so she will have company.
> 
> Stove did not arrive as planned. On order again. Sheesh. :thumbdown: DH said I was not to do any cooking today anyway, so hopefully it will come tomorrow. Interesting cooking with no stovetop. Can't tell you how many times I went to cook pasta on top of the stove. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Think I may take a nap now.


~~~So very sorry....take a nap, hope it is the 24 hour flu. and get well! Just imagine how creative a cook you are going to be :lol: 
Take care!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Angelam-beautiful family, and what a fun time at The Ritz :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Birthday Gypsy-Motor Kitty :lol:


I was looking all over for Gypsy-Motor Kitty and couldn't find a user by that name. Finally struck me who you meant when I saw the : :lol: 
Now I'm :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
You got me good. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~So very sorry....take a nap, hope it is the 24 hour flu. and get well! Just imagine how creative a cook you are going to be :lol:
> Take care!


Thanks Carol. I'm all better. Can't believe it but not sick at all today. Did take a nap and moving a little slow but feel great.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Guess that means you can only bookmark the one thing per week, except I could put the 2nd or 3rd pg. # in the title if that's what you mean. Such as Cauli steaks pg 35, African Carrots, 36.
> 
> I was using Evernote but they went and did some update and now I can't figure it out. Was so easy before.
> 
> Thanks Julie.


That does seem to be the only way to do it if you want more than one page bookmarked.
I cut and paster all the recipes I think I might use and have a number of KP recipe files. Also makes it easy to find them as I can just do a search for an ingredient and find all the recipes with that ingredient. I now also put who posted the recipe and which TP it was in for the TP ones- intend to now add the page number as well but still foget that it should become habit after a while I hope.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't use public transport that often as I find that often the buses are running late or early- late I understand but early? And have trouble working out which one I should be on-there are so many going in almost the same places with similar numbers that I never know which one. I need to know the route number but then what the A, Js etc eman as well. Trains are normally reliable but are much limited than buses. In 18 months time the hassles will be worth puttin cup with once I can get free travel out of peak hours. But for now I figure when I have to pay a fair bit for the inconvenience I will use the car most times. But we do have a good enough sustem that can manage on public transport if can't drive- Maryanne gets by on public transport and normally only needs help when she is running late. Not often she can't get where she needs to go.

But sure miss the London public transport, But it is a vicious circle- if people use the system it can afford to run extra services. But if it doesn't run them people won't use it but becuase people aren't using it they don't run them. For some reason they run large buses on all routes at all times even at times when few people on the buses. Why they can't run small ones and keep the big ones for major routes and/or busy times I don't know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> hooray, 3 cheers for Cashmeregma and her stove!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> These are especially for you, Sam, when you stop in.
> Today was, as my sister calls it, "Gotcha Day" for Gypsy.
> A year ago, today, my sister found her as a tiny, quivering little gray kitten by their shop. Now she's a well loved greeter at the shop. I told her instead of calling her their "shop kitty", they should call her Motor Kitty. My sister's DH is nicknamed Motor Man and my sister is Motor Mom. Seems appropriate.
> the pictures are of the Gotcha Day celebration.
> Junek


Way too cute, it's amazing how fast kittens become full grown cats.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi sends her love to all. Alan is resting up. He will have surgery next month.
> Waterlogged 30 minutes. Trying to watch dog whisperer but my goes crazy when dogs act out!


Thanks for sharing this. So glad to hear the surgery is finally scheduled. He's suffered too long.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I was looking all over for Gypsy-Motor Kitty and couldn't find a user by that name. Finally struck me who you meant when I saw the : :lol:
> Now I'm :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> You got me good. ;-)


I love Mellie's addition to her name. I'll have to tell my sister. She'll get a laugh out of that! Glad you figured it out.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Way too cute, it's amazing how fast kittens become full grown cats.


I agree! They really grow fast!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi sends her love to all. Alan is resting up. He will have surgery next month.
> Waterlogged 30 minutes. Trying to watch dog whisperer but my goes crazy when dogs act out!


Thank you for letting us know, hoping that the surgery goes without a hitch and his recover is swift. 
Ryssa started barking at the tv when we were watching the show about the different puppy litters and the babies would whimper and whine. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, if all goes to plan, my son will be here on Thursday, Marla and I will pick him up at the Denver airport. He had a small breakdown with everything going on and his friends mom who lives with him and her grandkids told him she was calling his mom, that he needed his mommy and to get away and just deal with things. I think that with as much as he's been working and then the loss of the baby, he just hit the wall. We are hoping that he will just move here, he and David can go up and pick up the truck in October and drive it back, and if he and Kerry decide to stay together, she can come back with them then. 
What's the saying, at least we have our health? lolol I may lose my sanity though. :shock: :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, if all goes to plan, my son will be here on Thursday, Marla and I will pick him up at the Denver airport. He had a small breakdown with everything going on and his friends mom who lives with him and her grandkids told him she was calling his mom, that he needed his mommy and to get away and just deal with things. I think that with as much as he's been working and then the loss of the baby, he just hit the wall. We are hoping that he will just move here, he and David can go up and pick up the truck in October and drive it back, and if he and Kerry decide to stay together, she can come back with them then.
> What's the saying, at least we have our health? lolol I may lose my sanity though. :shock: :roll:


Hope things settle down for him and don't get too hectic for you. Nothing like Mom's TLC.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marlark...That is strange. Was the message from KP or from your email?

Sassafras...Thanks for checking with Sandi. I was missing her too. Such a lovely and beautiful person and she and Alan are going through so much. I sure hope this surgery helps him. Too funny that your dog has trouble when you try to watch the Dog Whisperer. I don't blame him. Boy, some of those dogs are terrible. I got to see him in person and he brought a dog out on stage.

Ohio Joy...That sure is a lot of work. I'm sure you counted on one and maybe two but that is really a lot. Thank you so much.

June...Love the Gotcha celebration. Perfect match for them.

Rookie...Thanks, I'm going to take it easy and did some work today, but not much.

Thinking about what Marlark said. They seem to be connecting everything we say and everyone we know and then friends of the people we know. Sure can cause problems. This iCloud thing seems to be convenient but I also wonder if it is another connecting everything we say, do,, and everyone we know. As we already know, if we say something about anything an ad pops up for it. The powers that be know. Some people join an organization and then it reads all their contacts. I was getting invitations to join things and when I asked the people it said were inviting me, they knew nothing about it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope things settle down for him and don't get too hectic for you. Nothing like Mom's TLC.


Echo this for Poledra-- may it all work out for the best, whatever that turns out to be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope things settle down for him and don't get too hectic for you. Nothing like Mom's TLC.


Thank you, I'm hoping the same things. I think he's been away from family long enough that he just needs to be surrounded by us for now. He can meet his uncle and cousin in Cheyenne that he's not met yet, and spend some time with his great aunt and uncle that he hasn't seen in years also, it will be good for him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Guess that means you can only bookmark the one thing per week, except I could put the 2nd or 3rd pg. # in the title if that's what you mean. Such as Cauli steaks pg 35, African Carrots, 36.
> 
> I was using Evernote but they went and did some update and now I can't figure it out. Was so easy before.
> 
> Thanks Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, I was so close yet so far away. I also bookmarked page 36 for the African carrots and that must have deleted the cauliflower recipe bookmark. Thank you Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up:
> 
> So strange. I bookmarked this and now the African carrots bookmark is gone. Someone explained this before, but I wish Admin. could change this.


yes it would be good if they changed it. That is what I use Evernote for to keep everything in one place.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just popping in the wish everyone a good night. 
Progress on the barn today and a basket of thyme that Seth harvested the other day when he was here. He will be here tomorrow bright and early. 

Pleasant dreams and healing hugs to all.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been on here all day reading and doing other things. Haven't read as much as I'd like but I'm so glad Brentley's foot is healing well and cashmeregora you feel better and will get to go to your workshop. Julie, I hope you get relief from pain soon. And the little nieces with e coli? 
I'm going to sign off now. Thursday my DD has wisdom teeth out
(((hugs to all))) nittergma 
caren, great work on the barn! cute puppy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure once wrapped in your special care he will get things sorted. So sorry he has had such a traumatic time. Sending him and you peace and comfort as he sorts things out.



Poledra65 said:


> Well, if all goes to plan, my son will be here on Thursday, Marla and I will pick him up at the Denver airport. He had a small breakdown with everything going on and his friends mom who lives with him and her grandkids told him she was calling his mom, that he needed his mommy and to get away and just deal with things. I think that with as much as he's been working and then the loss of the baby, he just hit the wall. We are hoping that he will just move here, he and David can go up and pick up the truck in October and drive it back, and if he and Kerry decide to stay together, she can come back with them then.
> What's the saying, at least we have our health? lolol I may lose my sanity though. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mayhem is growing so fast....she is such a sweet looking puppy. Barn looking good. What a helper Seth is. Can't wait to see you in Oct.


NanaCaren said:


> Just popping in the wish everyone a good night.
> Progress on the barn today and a basket of thyme that Seth harvested the other day when he was here. He will be here tomorrow bright and early.
> 
> Pleasant dreams and healing hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good heavens - if I had cake plates stacked up like that the cats would have a hay day - they wouldn't stay stacked very long. that was quite a haul. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I think I fought off whatever was trying to start as today I have no symptoms other than a little weak.
> 
> My bouquet, veggies and fruit from the CSA are wonderful. Will be doing something with tomatoes this week, perhaps gazpacho would be fun in honor of having no stovetop for 2 weeks, but maybe spaghetti sauce since I will have the new stove. The corn, etc., is already in the fridge but here is:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, if all goes to plan, my son will be here on Thursday, Marla and I will pick him up at the Denver airport. He had a small breakdown with everything going on and his friends mom who lives with him and her grandkids told him she was calling his mom, that he needed his mommy and to get away and just deal with things. I think that with as much as he's been working and then the loss of the baby, he just hit the wall. We are hoping that he will just move here, he and David can go up and pick up the truck in October and drive it back, and if he and Kerry decide to stay together, she can come back with them then.
> What's the saying, at least we have our health? lolol I may lose my sanity though. :shock: :roll:


There are so many young people that this happens to Kaye. Being with you will be a big help I'm sure. So sorry this happened. I know how hard it is. Sending you love and prayers for you and your son. Life isn't easy. I always thought life should be perfect and it was my responsibility to make it that way, then I met others that told me that life isn't a bowl of roses, there are lots of thorns. Also that life would not be without challenges and sad times, but it was how I met those times that would count. Hope some loving family time will help him heal and find the courage to meet the hard times, and may the hard times be less. Hang in there Mama Kaye.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Cauliflower Steaks with Ginger-Soy Sauce
Serves 4

An easy and impressive way to serve cauliflower!

Ingredients:

1 large head of cauliflower, very end of stem trimmed
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 teaspoons low-sodium soy sauce
2 teaspoons water
Pinch of sugar
1 green onion, finely minced
1 teaspoon finely grated ginger
2 teaspoons toasted sesame seeds

Directions:

1. Heat oven to 400 degrees F. Cut the cauliflower lengthwise, including the stalk, into 3/4-inch slices and place on a large baking sheet. It's okay if the slices overlap a bit. Drizzle with olive oil.

2. Roast for 25 minutes, or until the tops are lightly browned in places and the stems are easily pierced with a fork.

3. Whisk together the remaining ingredients and pour over the cauliflower to serve.

Reprinted with permission from Steamy Kitchens Healthy Asian Favorites by Jaden Hair, copyright © 2013. Published by Ten Speed Press, a division of Random House, Inc.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/cauliflower-steaks-with-ginger-soy-sauce/



Cashmeregma said:


> I can't find my bookmark for the cauliflower steaks. I think that the one bookmark for African carrots cancelled out the other one. Does anybody have that recipe of Sam's. It wasn't given on the first page, but some zucchini squares were. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

since you are on a scooter I am going to sit on your lap --- sam



jknappva said:


> And don't we all wish we could!!
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> Cauliflower Steaks with Ginger-Soy Sauce
> Serves 4
> 
> An easy and impressive way to serve cauliflower!
> ...


Here you are preparing for your trip and you find time to look up this recipe. What a lovely thing to do, but then what else do we expect from our Sam. You always go Above and Beyond. Thank you so much Sam. Hope your trip is all yo wish for and more. Give Big Hugs to our KP contingent out there from me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Marlark...That is strange. Was the message from KP or from your email?
> 
> Thinking about what Marlark said. They seem to be connecting everything we say and everyone we know and then friends of the people we know. Sure can cause problems. This iCloud thing seems to be convenient but I also wonder if it is another connecting everything we say, do,, and everyone we know. As we already know, if we say something about anything an ad pops up for it. The powers that be know. Some people join an organization and then it reads all their contacts. I was getting invitations to join things and when I asked the people it said were inviting me, they knew nothing about it.


It is very important to READ the terms of sites and to be very careful what we sign up for. I've had a couple friends ask me to join things and when I started to, there was this notice that doing so would release my list of friends from Facebook, my email addies, etc. That's when I canceled everything. At this point I do NOT join anything and do NOT let anything access my email addies or friends on FB. As for the cloud thing-- I use Carbonite and don't think I've had any problems with that one, a version of cloud as I understand it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party fionnuala - we are so glad you stopped in to share a cuppa - we are here all week so hopefully we will see you before too long - always fresh hot tea on the table right in front of an empty chair with your name on it - so don't be a strange - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Fionnuala said:


> Thank you for sharing your recipes. It is a little far for me to travel to enjoy food with you however I really like the sound of the Spinach Torte, sounds lovely especially as I follow a gluten free regime. Can you please say how much parmesan cheese to use.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures june - thanks for sharing. she sure has grown. -- sam



jknappva said:


> These are especially for you, Sam, when you stop in.
> Today was, as my sister calls it, "Gotcha Day" for Gypsy.
> A year ago, today, my sister found her as a tiny, quivering little gray kitten by their shop. Now she's a well loved greeter at the shop. I told her instead of calling her their "shop kitty", they should call her Motor Kitty. My sister's DH is nicknamed Motor Man and my sister is Motor Mom. Seems appropriate.
> the pictures are of the Gotcha Day celebration.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I get reports several times a week telling me that gwen or daralene - Julie - ete - etc - just added me on instagram or google whatever - etc - etc - I just ignore it - if it comes as an email - which it usually does - I just delete it without opening as you should do. I have no clue how it happens - I suppose with everyone using social media is some shape of form our names are floating around out in the nether region. I trust the internet about as much as I trust the government - which is not at all. so just delete those emails - don't do anything with them. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Marlark...That is strange. Was the message from KP or from your email?
> 
> Sassafras...Thanks for checking with Sandi. I was missing her too. Such a lovely and beautiful person and she and Alan are going through so much. I sure hope this surgery helps him. Too funny that your dog has trouble when you try to watch the Dog Whisperer. I don't blame him. Boy, some of those dogs are terrible. I got to see him in person and he brought a dog out on stage.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you tell him we are all pulling for him - sending him lots of healing energy. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I'm hoping the same things. I think he's been away from family long enough that he just needs to be surrounded by us for now. He can meet his uncle and cousin in Cheyenne that he's not met yet, and spend some time with his great aunt and uncle that he hasn't seen in years also, it will be good for him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - is the barn to be a one or two story barn? is anyone working on the sling shot getting it ready for the pumpkin contest? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Just popping in the wish everyone a good night.
> Progress on the barn today and a basket of thyme that Seth harvested the other day when he was here. He will be here tomorrow bright and early.
> 
> Pleasant dreams and healing hugs to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just popping in the wish everyone a good night.
> Progress on the barn today and a basket of thyme that Seth harvested the other day when he was here. He will be here tomorrow bright and early.
> 
> Pleasant dreams and healing hugs to all.


Awe, she looks so sweet sleeping, and she sure is growing. 
The barn's coming along great and the thyme looks great, mine died, I have my basil, oregano, rosemary, and sage doing okay, but the cilantro bit the dust too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I've been on here all day reading and doing other things. Haven't read as much as I'd like but I'm so glad Brentley's foot is healing well and cashmeregora you feel better and will get to go to your workshop. Julie, I hope you get relief from pain soon. And the little nieces with e coli?
> I'm going to sign off now. Thursday my DD has wisdom teeth out
> (((hugs to all))) nittergma
> caren, great work on the barn! cute puppy!


Hope that the wisdom teeth come out without too much of a fight and she doesn't have too much pain afterward.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sure once wrapped in your special care he will get things sorted. So sorry he has had such a traumatic time. Sending him and you peace and comfort as he sorts things out.


Yes, I think it will be good for him to be here, different atmosphere and different everything really.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> There are so many young people that this happens to Kaye. Being with you will be a big help I'm sure. So sorry this happened. I know how hard it is. Sending you love and prayers for you and your son. Life isn't easy. I always thought life should be perfect and it was my responsibility to make it that way, then I met others that told me that life isn't a bowl of roses, there are lots of thorns. Also that life would not be without challenges and sad times, but it was how I met those times that would count. Hope some loving family time will help him heal and find the courage to meet the hard times, and may the hard times be less. Hang in there Mama Kaye.


Yes, I've learned I can't fix everything so just take things as they come with the most positive outlook I can, I annoy my bff with silver linings, lol she said one day that she didn't want to look at the bright side, she just wanted me to agree that life sucked that day. Oh well, there has to be one of me in every crowd.  
It is hard on him, but I'm thinking there is a reason for everything and since everything came together to get him the ticket and everything (as long as he gets his licence renewed tomorrow) this is where he's meant to be at this time for whatever reason. It will be good to have him here, I miss him, being so far away. 
Hugs back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you tell him we are all pulling for him - sending him lots of healing energy. --- sam


 :thumbup: Will do Sam, thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I'm hoping the same things. I think he's been away from family long enough that he just needs to be surrounded by us for now. He can meet his uncle and cousin in Cheyenne that he's not met yet, and spend some time with his great aunt and uncle that he hasn't seen in years also, it will be good for him.


I hope spending time with family will make him well soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra, I hope your care and that of any doctor he may need will soon have him well again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you all. I he's like his grandfather, avoids the things that are bothering him until it reaches a breaking point, I have been trying to teach him better coping skills since he was little, but so far they haven't stuck.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sometimes it takes a few life experiences to learn it. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you all. I he's like his grandfather, avoids the things that are bothering him until it reaches a breaking point, I have been trying to teach him better coping skills since he was little, but so far they haven't stuck.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

almost time for purplefi to have her morning coffee which means it is definitely time for me to be in bed. --- sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> almost time for purplefi to have her morning coffee which means it is definitely time for me to be in bed. --- sam


Morning Sam, just had my coffee. No lie in tomorrow as the ferry leavesfor France at 8, we will have to be on the road by 6.30.

Not had time to catch ip wigh you all, but hopefully will when I am in France.

thinking of all of you and sending healing vibes and hugs. We will be in America in less than 6 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Sam, just had my coffee. No lie in tomorrow as the ferry leavesfor France at 8, we will have to be on the road by 6.30.
> 
> Not had time to catch ip wigh you all, but hopefully will when I am in France.
> 
> thinking of all of you and sending healing vibes and hugs. We will be in America in less than 6 weeks :thumbup:


Morning Purple- missed you recently. have fun in France again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, if all goes to plan, my son will be here on Thursday, Marla and I will pick him up at the Denver airport. He had a small breakdown with everything going on and his friends mom who lives with him and her grandkids told him she was calling his mom, that he needed his mommy and to get away and just deal with things. I think that with as much as he's been working and then the loss of the baby, he just hit the wall. We are hoping that he will just move here, he and David can go up and pick up the truck in October and drive it back, and if he and Kerry decide to stay together, she can come back with them then.
> What's the saying, at least we have our health? lolol I may lose my sanity though. :shock: :roll:


Sorry to hear your DS has been unwell, and isn't it true that no matter how old they get there are times when they still need their mum. I think also that people forget how much a miscarriage can upset the father too, and the mother gets more sympathy. I hope he feels better very soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, only up to page 46.... well DD has shared her cold after all. I feel like crap. Just a head cold though... sneezing non stop. The next couple of days are supposed to be sunny and 18c and 19c. Yay. I started cutting the back lawn today and will try finish tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, only up to page 46.... well DD has shared her cold after all. I feel like crap. Just a head cold though... sneezing non stop. The next couple of days are supposed to be sunny and 18c and 19c. Yay. I started cutting the back lawn today and will try finish tomorrow.


How generous of her! :lol: Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nothing says togetherness like sharing a cold!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmmmm.....and to my knowledge I haven't added you anywhere!......I'm not on Facebook very often; at least not like here. I will try to be more vigilant....


thewren said:


> I get reports several times a week telling me that gwen or daralene - Julie - ete - etc - just added me on instagram or google whatever - etc - etc - I just ignore it - if it comes as an email - which it usually does - I just delete it without opening as you should do.  I have no clue how it happens - I suppose with everyone using social media is some shape of form our names are floating around out in the nether region. I trust the internet about as much as I trust the government - which is not at all. so just delete those emails - don't do anything with them. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry the cold was shared; hope it is short lived.


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, only up to page 46.... well DD has shared her cold after all. I feel like crap. Just a head cold though... sneezing non stop. The next couple of days are supposed to be sunny and 18c and 19c. Yay. I started cutting the back lawn today and will try finish tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning from Springfield, IL. It's raining here and looks to be that way for the whole day. DD's doctor appt. this a.m. and then more cooking and cleaning before I head home. This should be the last trip down here except to visit. The PIC line comes out next week and DD will have to do some hard work of rehab PT, but that's all on her. She tired very easily at the museum outing yesterday..but it was good for her to get out and do something. The Annie Liebovitz Pilgrimage exhibition was pretty interesting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Be careful driving in the rain. Good luck at the doctor's appointment for DD. Hope all goes well.


RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from Springfield, IL. It's raining here and looks to be that way for the whole day. DD's doctor appt. this a.m. and then more cooking and cleaning before I head home. This should be the last trip down here except to visit. The PIC line comes out next week and DD will have to do some hard work of rehab PT, but that's all on her. She tired very easily at the museum outing yesterday..but it was good for her to get out and do something. The Annie Liebovitz Pilgrimage exhibition was pretty interesting.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nittergma said:


> macristi, I'm glad Jack is improving. Prayers coming for you and Jack.


Ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> God morning from a busy Great Bend, the workers are here working on the barn :-D :thumbup: no rain today I hope it stays that way. I will hopefully be ablest catch up today. Thank you everyone for just being here. Luv you all.
> 
> Seth is here today, he has been a busy little fellow. He has fixed himself bean dip for breakfast. Aunt Chrissy helped him make a green smoothie.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need of it. HUGS for everyone.


 :thumbup: He is quite the little man now. Good to have you back on board.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Since I have no flowers I thought I'd post the ones my sister had on her blog this morning. She sure inherited our mom's green thumb. And she has the most original containers for her potted flowers!
> Junek


I love seeing other peoples gardens and plants. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I need to go to bed. Goodnight everyone. Take care.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, if all goes to plan, my son will be here on Thursday, Marla and I will pick him up at the Denver airport. He had a small breakdown with everything going on and his friends mom who lives with him and her grandkids told him she was calling his mom, that he needed his mommy and to get away and just deal with things. I think that with as much as he's been working and then the loss of the baby, he just hit the wall. We are hoping that he will just move here, he and David can go up and pick up the truck in October and drive it back, and if he and Kerry decide to stay together, she can come back with them then.
> What's the saying, at least we have our health? lolol I may lose my sanity though. :shock: :roll:


I'm so sorry your son has been hit so hard by life. Sometime things are too much for us. Being with you, David and Marla will do him a world of good.
My prayers are with him and you. Motherhood is a lifetime job and joy!!!
I hope he and his girl friend will decide to move nearer you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just popping in the wish everyone a good night.
> Progress on the barn today and a basket of thyme that Seth harvested the other day when he was here. He will be here tomorrow bright and early.
> 
> Pleasant dreams and healing hugs to all.


Looks like everything from puppies to barns is progressing well. What do Mayhem and Knittums think of each other?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> since you are on a scooter I am going to sit on your lap --- sam


I'll extend the safety belt to include you!!LOL!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'll extend the safety belt to include you!!LOL!
> Junek


Now now, you two, that is quite enough detail on an open forum,


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you all. I he's like his grandfather, avoids the things that are bothering him until it reaches a breaking point, I have been trying to teach him better coping skills since he was little, but so far they haven't stuck.


Oh, boy, can I relate to that! Healing thoughts from here, and for all who are hurting/ill.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> sometimes it takes a few life experiences to learn it. --- sam


And some of them seem NEVER to learn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmmmm.....and to my knowledge I haven't added you anywhere!......I'm not on Facebook very often; at least not like here. I will try to be more vigilant....


me neither! I am sorry this is happening, don't know how, when I have done nothing!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Truthfully, I'd be lost.


~~~Me, too! :roll:


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Strange indeed ...I got an email from google with a few of the TP members pics and real names, asking do I want to add them to my circles


yes, m9ne was from google+


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Just want to be sure and wish you Bon Voyage, Sam. You'll be missed, but you have stellar stand-ins, and you surely deserve a vacation. 

MC


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

marlark said:


> yes, m9ne was from google+


If your email access to KP and or FB is with Google, you'll need to check your settings re. Privacy.

Really bad storms here. May have to wait it out.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

To all: I do not use facebook,or any other social media. 
I don't use anything that IDs me. I don't e-mail pictures either. I am not sure what the connection was. Only the real names troubled me, knowing that some in the past have been hiding from those who do them ill. All of those in the message came from knitting paradise. I don't know who they were I didn't recognize them by name. I recognized the avatars that ha been on KP. I don't have an avatar as
I haven't learned to post pictures and don't have any
of my own on file in my computer. We were aggregated by our association at KP. Marlark.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Rookie: What and where do I do t his as I don't jhave a facebook acct. What settings where?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, being with you and David and Marla will help your son feel loved. Learning life has ups and downs and how to ride the waves is a hard but precious lesson.
Daralene, can I come live with you and eat your cooking? Your recipes always sound so tempting.
Maya and I had nice walk today, it is my easy day.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I'm learning I can't fix everything too. Many times life has to teach us.


Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I've learned I can't fix everything so just take things as they come with the most positive outlook I can, I annoy my bff with silver linings, lol she said one day that she didn't want to look at the bright side, she just wanted me to agree that life sucked that day. Oh well, there has to be one of me in every crowd.
> It is hard on him, but I'm thinking there is a reason for everything and since everything came together to get him the ticket and everything (as long as he gets his licence renewed tomorrow) this is where he's meant to be at this time for whatever reason. It will be good to have him here, I miss him, being so far away.
> Hugs back.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Nittergma, I PMed you yesterday afternoon. Hope all is okay at your place.

Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

marlark said:


> Rookie: What and where do I do t his as I don't jhave a facebook acct. What settings where?


When I get home and on laptop instead of phone, I'll pull up a gmail acct and go through it and get back to you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks machriste - looking forward to it. --- sam



machriste said:


> Just want to be sure and wish you Bon Voyage, Sam. You'll be missed, but you have stellar stand-ins, and you surely deserve a vacation.
> 
> MC


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually I used you and gwen as examples - but I have gotten notices about both of you from google and from linken. I just ignore them since I am not on either one. I don't have facebook or you would probably be getting notices about me. it's just a matter of deleting it and forgetting it. --- sam --- next time it happens I will let you know.



Lurker 2 said:


> me neither! I am sorry this is happening, don't know how, when I have done nothing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think you are having what we had yesterday - blew so hard it blew Phyllis's corn over. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> If your email access to KP and or FB is with Google, you'll need to check your settings re. Privacy.
> 
> Really bad storms here. May have to wait it out.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, if all goes to plan, my son will be here on Thursday, Marla and I will pick him up at the Denver airport. He had a small breakdown with everything going on and his friends mom who lives with him and her grandkids told him she was calling his mom, that he needed his mommy and to get away and just deal with things. I think that with as much as he's been working and then the loss of the baby, he just hit the wall. We are hoping that he will just move here, he and David can go up and pick up the truck in October and drive it back, and if he and Kerry decide to stay together, she can come back with them then.
> What's the saying, at least we have our health? lolol I may lose my sanity though. :shock: :roll:


~~~Surrounding hugs & prayers. We wish for peace for him, and to find a level path. Comforting energies for you, too. Keep your sanity...life is better with it


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I might have a little me time here - so I am going to do a little post and then try to catch up - We are doing fine here - lots of rain this past week, but no flooding. I have some great sky pictures that I will download and post- I can't help but grab my camera when I see something different for us. Usually the sky is boringly blue and clear - not a bad thing, just not great for sky shots!! Alan has had some rough days - his surgery date just can't get here soon enough for either of us at this point. But he's having a better day today and so I will try and spend some time in my office. I hope that everyone is doing better that were having trouble - I guess I will get busy reading and find out!!! luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Very cute Gwen - nice job and darling idea.


Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished making this for a birthday present. I have had so much fun making it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I might have a little me time here - so I am going to do a little post and then try to catch up - We are doing fine here - lots of rain this past week, but no flooding. I have some great sky pictures that I will download and post- I can't help but grab my camera when I see something different for us. Usually the sky is boringly blue and clear - not a bad thing, just not great for sky shots!! Alan has had some rough days - his surgery date just can't get here soon enough for either of us at this point. But he's having a better day today and so I will try and spend some time in my office. I hope that everyone is doing better that were having trouble - I guess I will get busy reading and find out!!! luv-AZ


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~HI All....I finally caught up. Had to read through & not comment to much, otherwise I'd never get done! Brother & SIL (the new grandparents) left this morning. New Uncle & Aunt expected any time now. DH is having his monthly infusion today, getting the car tuned up (she's tired after 4000+ miles running). I think we'll head to Ohio on Saturday, and stay till about mid-September. This is getting to my favorite time of year...warm & cozy...the colors are beautiful!
It is nice to be home and sleeping in my own bed. Ohio will be the same...'cept no mail (bills in the mail box))
Wishing everyone peaceful, healthy days. Hugs all 'round!
October is almost here...ohhh, gotta' finish my knitting!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

4:20pm here and just able to get on here and catch up. Going back to catch up now. Ok all caught up. Love and hugs to all.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

He looks ready to take on the world Rookie!!! What a sweetheart he is - you are going to miss him while he's in school!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> First day that I don't have any granny-sitting duties! Our DGS is off to kindergarten! I'm heading down to Springfield to DD#1's to get her to Doctor's appointment on Tuesday and then back home and all my dental work will start. Very busy week ahead of me! I have to get my knitting projects sorted today as I think I'll not be feeling like doing much else for awhile.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Finally up to-date with reading.

Busy day here for me, lol! Cabinet Maker was here and has installed the shelving in my cellar, he was such a dear even put everything up onto the shelves. He even built an extra panel making the shelving wall to wall. Then he was kind enough to help me screw the chrome legs onto my new glass kitchen table.

Believe me I tried and tried, just couldn't get them on properly. Now its done. Cleaned the legs and glass top, even ate my lunch there. Yeah! 

Normally I'm sitting on my patio set which is back in the Living Room. New sofa's arriving in approx., 4 weeks. Dining Room is to fancy for just me sitting there alone.

To be truthful we normally always ate in the kitchen only used the Dining Room Table for special occasions, silly really but I loved having everyone in the Kitchen with me to talk and make plans for whatever.

Tomorrow off to my daughters, just a little shopping then home again. She will come up on Saturday to look at all the changes, lol!



I was sitting in the Living Room, drinking a green tea and heard something, didn't have a clue where the noise came from........ Got changed and wanted to tank my auto, gas was cheap today. As I came to the top step of the front porch saw that one of the hanging baskets had fallen onto another pot of flowers. The bottom pot is a beautiful round clay pot that a neighbor was throwing out, so I asked if I could rescue it from the trash and they said "of course". Hopefully it's not damaged.



This is the 2nd time that hanging basket has fallen down, not putting it up there again, will see next spring what to put there. Poor Hummingbirds will have to fly down to nearly ground level if they want some of the nectar.



Hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming your way to surround both of you in its healing power - think of you often. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I might have a little me time here - so I am going to do a little post and then try to catch up - We are doing fine here - lots of rain this past week, but no flooding. I have some great sky pictures that I will download and post- I can't help but grab my camera when I see something different for us. Usually the sky is boringly blue and clear - not a bad thing, just not great for sky shots!! Alan has had some rough days - his surgery date just can't get here soon enough for either of us at this point. But he's having a better day today and so I will try and spend some time in my office. I hope that everyone is doing better that were having trouble - I guess I will get busy reading and find out!!! luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad that Brantley and the babies are doing better - Kiwi that plant could have really hurt someone when it fell!!! Good thing you were inside. Nice that your carpenter was so helpful. Caren - thinking of you - nice progress on the barn - Seth is getting to be so big!!! Kaye I'm glad that DS will be spending time with you - I think it would be a great thing for him to be closer to you and David. Thanks to all of you for the love and support- I am going to go do some laundry and start some dinner now - I will really try to stop by every day so I don't get so far behind!!! luv-AZ


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> If your email access to KP and or FB is with Google, you'll need to check your settings re. Privacy.
> 
> Really bad storms here. May have to wait it out.


Be safe if there is a storm. prayers your way.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Just a quick link to another "White" Lasagna Recipe-
http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/creamy-artichoke-lasagna-147504.aspx?cm_mmc=eml-_-mtdC-_-20140820-_-6030&cm_lm=425159C1B06B49186C2826DB9079C132&bt_he=


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that must be where mine come from.....never use it....I'll see if I can remove myself from it.



marlark said:


> yes, m9ne was from google+


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are wonderful project you finished. Is your home in Ohio very far from Defiance? I know you've mentioned it before but I don't remember. 


cmaliza said:


> ~~~HI All....I finally caught up. Had to read through & not comment to much, otherwise I'd never get done! Brother & SIL (the new grandparents) left this morning. New Uncle & Aunt expected any time now. DH is having his monthly infusion today, getting the car tuned up (she's tired after 4000+ miles running). I think we'll head to Ohio on Saturday, and stay till about mid-September. This is getting to my favorite time of year...warm & cozy...the colors are beautiful!
> It is nice to be home and sleeping in my own bed. Ohio will be the same...'cept no mail (bills in the mail box))
> Wishing everyone peaceful, healthy days. Hugs all 'round!
> October is almost here...ohhh, gotta' finish my knitting!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Home last night. Massive jet lag! I have to be awake for the wedding of a friend's daughter on Friday, so I'm spending most of the time asleep until then. I'll try to catch up with you all this weekend. It was an amazing trip!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandi so glad the surgery date is now set; sorry that Alan has had some rough days which also means you have too. Continuing to pray for you both. I was getting concerned about you both until Sassafras mentioned being in touch with you.

Kiwi, speaking of new sofa....looks like I'm going to be needing one in the near future AND a new kitchen floor. The sofa we have is a hand me down from my sister and is leather....love it...had a teeny tiny hole between two of the cushions....Sydney has made it into a ginormous hole and pulled out some of the stuffing. BAD DOG....kitchen floor...it is linoleum we had layer by Lowes oh maybe 12 years ago...have no idea how he did it but SYDNEY has managed to rip up 1 section roughly a foot square in front of the door leading to the porch...wasn't a rip or hole there either. $%%# DOG.....yes, I still love my Sydney but still say %#[email protected]$ DOG! Anyway, I'm thinking of just pulling up the linoleum and painting the wood. It will have to wait until after the KAP though. 

DH's foot is healing but the skin all around the incision that was made is now puffed up like a blister that has popped...yucky and dead looking (which I'm sure it is). Still putting hydrogen peroxide and neosporin on it and keeping it bandaged. I think it looks the way it does today because he wore his athletic shoes and went to work today. I imagine the rubbing and heat from the shoe caused this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to know you are home safe and sound - how much yarn did you buy? --- sam



KatyNora said:


> Home last night. Massive jet lag! I have to be awake for the wedding of a friend's daughter on Friday, so I'm spending most of the time asleep until then. I'll try to catch up with you all this weekend. It was an amazing trip!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does the man not know he is to take it easy until it is healed? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sandi so glad the surgery date is now set; sorry that Alan has had some rough days which also means you have too. Continuing to pray for you both. I was getting concerned about you both until Sassafras mentioned being in touch with you.
> 
> Kiwi, speaking of new sofa....looks like I'm going to be needing one in the near future AND a new kitchen floor. The sofa we have is a hand me down from my sister and is leather....love it...had a teeny tiny hole between two of the cushions....Sydney has made it into a ginormous hole and pulled out some of the stuffing. BAD DOG....kitchen floor...it is linoleum we had layer by Lowes oh maybe 12 years ago...have no idea how he did it but SYDNEY has managed to rip up 1 section roughly a foot square in front of the door leading to the porch...wasn't a rip or hole there either. $%%# DOG.....yes, I still love my Sydney but still say %#[email protected]$ DOG! Anyway, I'm thinking of just pulling up the linoleum and painting the wood. It will have to wait until after the KAP though.
> 
> DH's foot is healing but the skin all around the incision that was made is now puffed up like a blister that has popped...yucky and dead looking (which I'm sure it is). Still putting hydrogen peroxide and neosporin on it and keeping it bandaged. I think it looks the way it does today because he wore his athletic shoes and went to work today. I imagine the rubbing and heat from the shoe caused this.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a quick check in to let everyone know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. I am quite busy as of late. I have scheduled vacation days before and after KAP so that I will ensure being there. I need to start getting things gathered up for the event. Matthew is already with his things. He is now working on commissioned drawings of cats and what a wonderful start he has made.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick link to another "White" Lasagna Recipe-
> 
> Oh wow! that sounds scrumptious!!!


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

thewren said:


> actually I used you and gwen as examples - but I have gotten notices about both of you from google and from linken. I just ignore them since I am not on either one. I don't have facebook or you would probably be getting notices about me. it's just a matter of deleting it and forgetting it. --- sam --- next time it happens I will let you know.


Sam: One of the names included you,your picture and your avatar and I am assuming that they come because of all our affiliation with KP because all included the avatars I recognized from here as well as our full real names. I have notified admin because I know some here are dealing with abusive people and would not want this info available.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I am late getting to the tea party this week. Thanks Julie for starting us off and for the great recipes. We love a good chicken curry so will be trying that one and also I am very partial to spinach pie so your torte sounds like a winner without having to bother with pastry. Sorry to hear your hip is still painful. Hope your visit to the doctor brings some relief.
> 
> Sam, if you are reading along, we will miss you but hope you have a well-deserved rest and enjoy your break in Seattle when you get there.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what happened here, but I think the blue poppy is meconopsis.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Be safe if there is a storm. prayers your way.


Idon't use facebook. Marlark My e-mail is google; however I am not getting KP notices and perhaps that is better.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I dated a guy who didn't like the tomato and kept asking if I couldn't do it with an alfredo-like sauce so I did-- sounds similar to the mush soup solution. It is VERY good.


Found a recipe and made it a couple weeks ago for a Cajun chicken lasagna, it was a big hit. It uses an Alfredo sauce.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

thewren said:


> actually I used you and gwen as examples - but I have gotten notices about both of you from google and from linken. I just ignore them since I am not on either one. I don't have facebook or you would probably be getting notices about me. it's just a matter of deleting it and forgetting it. --- sam --- next time it happens I will let you know.


Julie: I was not suggesting that this was a problem that you were aware of or participating. To me it is someone who has access to KP files as they listed several of people whose avatars I recognize, though I've had no contact with them except through the tp.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Found a recipe and made it a couple weeks ago for a Cajun chicken lasagna, it was a big hit. It uses an Alfredo sauce.


Whoa-- bet DD#1's family would like that-- they like spicy things. Recipe source?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sandi so glad the surgery date is now set; sorry that Alan has had some rough days which also means you have too. Continuing to pray for you both. I was getting concerned about you both until Sassafras mentioned being in touch with you.
> 
> Kiwi, speaking of new sofa....looks like I'm going to be needing one in the near future AND a new kitchen floor. The sofa we have is a hand me down from my sister and is leather....love it...had a teeny tiny hole between two of the cushions....Sydney has made it into a ginormous hole and pulled out some of the stuffing. BAD DOG....kitchen floor...it is linoleum we had layer by Lowes oh maybe 12 years ago...have no idea how he did it but SYDNEY has managed to rip up 1 section roughly a foot square in front of the door leading to the porch...wasn't a rip or hole there either. $%%# DOG.....yes, I still love my Sydney but still say %#[email protected]$ DOG! Anyway, I'm thinking of just pulling up the linoleum and painting the wood. It will have to wait until after the KAP though.
> 
> DH's foot is healing but the skin all around the incision that was made is now puffed up like a blister that has popped...yucky and dead looking (which I'm sure it is). Still putting hydrogen peroxide and neosporin on it and keeping it bandaged. I think it looks the way it does today because he wore his athletic shoes and went to work today. I imagine the rubbing and heat from the shoe caused this.


Love the idea of a painted floor, there is a site that may have some ideas for you. www.Houzz.com or Google "painted floors" and go to the images, million of ideas there, WOW! is all I can say at some of the designs. Me, I'd be too lazy and just paint them one color ha! 
You probably have to sand the floors or do something as its possible the linoleum was glued down. 
I Google everything to get ideas, would be nice to have the money to buy some of what I see, but that's OK, happy with what I've done and what I can afford.

Have a leather set in the Family room, its over 16 years young, still looks great to me - maybe not to others -
My new sets are 2 leather loveseats as the Living Room is smaller, eventually a new coffee table, no hurry with that gives me a good excuse to window shop.

We had a cat "Strolch" he scratched the leather in a couple of spots. Sure I was as mad as a hatter at 1st, but they were accidental. Once a clap of thunder gave him such a fright he jumped and scratched a pillow, 2nd time he was trying to get up to sit next to me but slipped. 
Will post a photo of him, he's sitting on a square I was making for a blanket. Laid it on the floor to see if I liked it or not, turned my back, he'd jumped down from the chesterfield, lay on the square and claimed it as his. Ha!
You guessed right, never did make another 7 squares for the blanket. He loved that little rug and was always angry when I took it to brush his hairs off or to wash it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The word is STUBBORN.....HE CAN NOT BE STILL....ALWAYS HAS TO BE DOING SOMETHING. I give up Sam.


thewren said:


> does the man not know he is to take it easy until it is healed? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And the recipe is.....LOL


Pup lover said:


> Found a recipe and made it a couple weeks ago for a Cajun chicken lasagna, it was a big hit. It uses an Alfredo sauce.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just deleted my info on google+; wasn't using it anyway.


marlark said:


> Julie: I was not suggesting that this was a problem that you were aware of or participating. To me it is someone who has access to KP files as they listed several of people whose avatars I recognize, though I've had no contact with them except through the tp.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW what a gorgeous kitty....regal looking in fact. Yes, the floor will have to be sanded to DH will have to do that. I'll look at the site and google like you suggested. I have some ideas and colors floating around in my mind. We got the leather sofa from my sister because her cats had used the front of the arms as a cat scratch pole....I figured what the heck. I did have to snicker because I had warned her that her cats would do that when she first bought it.  I didn't think it was that obvious myself. Now the Sydney hole....another story. Grrrrrrrr.


kiwifrau said:


> Love the idea of a painted floor, there is a site that may have some ideas for you. www.Houzz.com or Google "painted floors" and go to the images, million of ideas there, WOW! is all I can say at some of the designs. Me, I'd be too lazy and just paint them one color ha!
> You probably have to sand the floors or do something as its possible the linoleum was glued down.
> I Google everything to get ideas, would be nice to have the money to buy some of what I see, but that's OK, happy with what I've done and what I can afford.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I do miss him....but it won't be long before his mom heads off onto a world marketing tour (starting in Brussels and ending in Toronto with Madrid and a couple of other cities/countries in between. She'll be gone from 9/1 through the 12th. We'll have DGS full-time in between kindergarten classes. I hope to get him more used to eating different foods...he's not liking the food at kindergarten and not eating...I guess he'll give in sooner or later.



AZ Sticks said:


> He looks ready to take on the world Rookie!!! What a sweetheart he is - you are going to miss him while he's in school!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's pretty much what I made at DD's...it was delicious. I did cheat a little and added some green (spinach) to the layers. I put it in the with the ricotta cheese mixture along with some parmesan and an egg beaten in. It comes out nice and creamy and smooth. I had one layer that was sauce with diced cooked chicken breast in it. I actually made the layers in the crock pot and it turned out great.



AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick link to another "White" Lasagna Recipe-
> http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/creamy-artichoke-lasagna-147504.aspx?cm_mmc=eml-_-mtdC-_-20140820-_-6030&cm_lm=425159C1B06B49186C2826DB9079C132&bt_he=


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful day here- feels as warm as Spring- although strictly that does not happen till late next week. Ringo and I are through in my bedroom- where I now have the laptop set up- so I can stand and type. the sun is pouring in on the curtains- had to draw them it was so bright! Had a day at home, today- must get on with some knitting and things in the kitchen.- gone 1 -30pm, Thursday 21st.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> We had a cat "Strolch" he scratched the leather in a couple of spots. Sure I was as mad as a hatter at 1st, but they were accidental. Once a clap of thunder gave him such a fright he jumped and scratched a pillow, 2nd time he was trying to get up to sit next to me but slipped.
> Will post a photo of him, he's sitting on a square I was making for a blanket. Laid it on the floor to see if I liked it or not, turned my back, he'd jumped down from the chesterfield, lay on the square and claimed it as his. Ha!
> You guessed right, never did make another 7 squares for the blanket. He loved that little rug and was always angry when I took it to brush his hairs off or to wash it.


They do have their own ideas, don't they. My 17 yr old gal (my avatar) is very set in her ways but if I am REALLy persistent, will learn a new way if I insist (like NOT jumping on keyboard!)


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW what a gorgeous kitty....regal looking in fact. Yes, the floor will have to be sanded to DH will have to do that. I'll look at the site and google like you suggested. I have some ideas and colors floating around in my mind. We got the leather sofa from my sister because her cats had used the front of the arms as a cat scratch pole....I figured what the heck. I did have to snicker because I had warned her that her cats would do that when she first bought it. I didn't think it was that obvious myself. Now the Sydney hole....another story. Grrrrrrrr.


How about a BIG pillow to cover the hole???


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> We had a cat "Strolch" he scratched the leather in a couple of spots. Sure I was as mad as a hatter at 1st, but they were accidental. Once a clap of thunder gave him such a fright he jumped and scratched a pillow, 2nd time he was trying to get up to sit next to me but slipped.
> Will post a photo of him, he's sitting on a square I was making for a blanket. Laid it on the floor to see if I liked it or not, turned my back, he'd jumped down from the chesterfield, lay on the square and claimed it as his. Ha!
> You guessed right, never did make another 7 squares for the blanket. He loved that little rug and was always angry when I took it to brush his hairs off or to wash it.


My old fellow (cat) claimed the first shawl I ever made for his own (it's still at the foot of the bed; he has to see me straighten it out for him every night). Lucky for me it was acrylic so I can wash it easily (but he gets mad if I take it away). It is a Faroese shawl and I've always wanted to make another, so I'm doing a little research now on those again, as it has been a few years.

Stressful day here. Son and GF are traveling--they were almost there this morning--baby and granddog seem to be handling it well, but I worry anyhow. Also my nephew is back in the hospital and word is that he is having another round of chemo (leukemia). If you would add Sean to your good thoughts, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Sam, just had my coffee. No lie in tomorrow as the ferry leavesfor France at 8, we will have to be on the road by 6.30.
> 
> Not had time to catch ip wigh you all, but hopefully will when I am in France.
> 
> thinking of all of you and sending healing vibes and hugs. We will be in America in less than 6 weeks :thumbup:


Safe travels to and from France. 
Time is going by so fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> How generous of her! :lol: Hope you feel better soon.


 :thumbup: Hope it passes quickly, sunny days should help.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It's lonely and shivering in the cold!! I think you should rescue it and warm it up with a nice cup of coffee!!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG, Gwen, I have heard of the dog eating the couch but I thought that was just a joke, not something that really happened.
I painted my basement floor, used high gloss paint, did a pinky beige background color, then sponged on light & dark browns. It looks like shiny Lino & has stood up very well, been at least 10 yrs now. But by the time I was done kneeling on the cement for several days, I could hardly walk.
Kiwifrau, lucky no one was hit by the flower pot when it came down. That square is a very pretty pattern.
Az, glad you finally have a surgery date for Alan, hopefully he is not too sick while waiting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry your son has been hit so hard by life. Sometime things are too much for us. Being with you, David and Marla will do him a world of good.
> My prayers are with him and you. Motherhood is a lifetime job and joy!!!
> I hope he and his girl friend will decide to move nearer you.
> Junek


I was chatting with his girlfriend earlier today, she had gone home to her mom and she said that if he moves here, she will eventually follow him, so that is not a bad thing.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you enjoy your time at Wells-Grey park, my son & DlL were there 2 weeks ago & were amazed at all the beautiful waterfalls.they want to go back & spend more time there.


Thanks Bonnie, we've had a great time here, yesterday seeing several of the breathtaking waterfalls, including the highest one Helmcken Falls, the Moul Falls which involved quite a long walk (5 Km round trip) and the Dawson Falls - beautiful wide curtains of water. DH has lots of photos but I can't post them until we are home. Today we went white water rafting on the Clearwater river - never thought I'd like this but it was so much fun once I stopped worrying about overturning! DD even did a leap into the water from a cliff, but we did NOT.
We're staying outside the park in a 'resort' of log cabins around a small lake, so I'll post some pictures of that. Tomorrow we leave for Jasper.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> My old fellow (cat) claimed the first shawl I ever made for his own (it's still at the foot of the bed; he has to see me straighten it out for him every night). Lucky for me it was acrylic so I can wash it easily (but he gets mad if I take it away). It is a Faroese shawl and I've always wanted to make another, so I'm doing a little research now on those again, as it has been a few years.
> 
> Stressful day here. Son and GF are traveling--they were almost there this morning--baby and granddog seem to be handling it well, but I worry anyhow. Also my nephew is back in the hospital and word is that he is having another round of chemo (leukemia). If you would add Sean to your good thoughts, I'd appreciate it.


You got prayers coming at Sean and you, too. On the brighter side, I have finished the sleeves (was worried about amt of yarn), and only have 30 more rows on body of sweater. Everyone loves it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Whoa-- bet DD#1's family would like that-- they like spicy things. Recipe source?
> 
> It's on South your mouth blog - cajun chicken lasagna
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-DvEMcHr4zH4/U5XBxikm7RI/AAAAAAAAXxw/Se5x1lpSwk8/s1600/cajun+chicken+lasagna+PN.jpg


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I might have a little me time here - so I am going to do a little post and then try to catch up - We are doing fine here - lots of rain this past week, but no flooding. I have some great sky pictures that I will download and post- I can't help but grab my camera when I see something different for us. Usually the sky is boringly blue and clear - not a bad thing, just not great for sky shots!! Alan has had some rough days - his surgery date just can't get here soon enough for either of us at this point. But he's having a better day today and so I will try and spend some time in my office. I hope that everyone is doing better that were having trouble - I guess I will get busy reading and find out!!! luv-AZ


Great that you have a date for the surgery, hoping that the time goes by quickly and that Alan has more better days like today, then bad. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sandi so glad the surgery date is now set; sorry that Alan has had some rough days which also means you have too. Continuing to pray for you both. I was getting concerned about you both until Sassafras mentioned being in touch with you.
> 
> Kiwi, speaking of new sofa....looks like I'm going to be needing one in the near future AND a new kitchen floor. The sofa we have is a hand me down from my sister and is leather....love it...had a teeny tiny hole between two of the cushions....Sydney has made it into a ginormous hole and pulled out some of the stuffing. BAD DOG....kitchen floor...it is linoleum we had layer by Lowes oh maybe 12 years ago...have no idea how he did it but SYDNEY has managed to rip up 1 section roughly a foot square in front of the door leading to the porch...wasn't a rip or hole there either. $%%# DOG.....yes, I still love my Sydney but still say %#[email protected]$ DOG! Anyway, I'm thinking of just pulling up the linoleum and painting the wood. It will have to wait until after the KAP though.
> 
> DH's foot is healing but the skin all around the incision that was made is now puffed up like a blister that has popped...yucky and dead looking (which I'm sure it is). Still putting hydrogen peroxide and neosporin on it and keeping it bandaged. I think it looks the way it does today because he wore his athletic shoes and went to work today. I imagine the rubbing and heat from the shoe caused this.


 :shock: Oh Sydney, but Mocha, when he was a puppy, ate a hole in my new mattress. Needless to say, we've been using that mattress for the last 10 years anyway, thankfully it was on an edge and it's a king size mattress, but I put a new one on layaway last month.  
Glad the foot is doing better, I imagine it will take a bit before it is fully healed, with all the trauma it went through.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> You got prayers coming at Sean and you, too. On the brighter side, I have finished the sleeves (was worried about amt of yarn), and only have 30 more rows on body of sweater. Everyone loves it.


Oh, wonderful on all counts! Thank you so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Love the idea of a painted floor, there is a site that may have some ideas for you. www.Houzz.com or Google "painted floors" and go to the images, million of ideas there, WOW! is all I can say at some of the designs. Me, I'd be too lazy and just paint them one color ha!
> You probably have to sand the floors or do something as its possible the linoleum was glued down.
> I Google everything to get ideas, would be nice to have the money to buy some of what I see, but that's OK, happy with what I've done and what I can afford.
> 
> ...


Beautiful cat and I love the square. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My old fellow (cat) claimed the first shawl I ever made for his own (it's still at the foot of the bed; he has to see me straighten it out for him every night). Lucky for me it was acrylic so I can wash it easily (but he gets mad if I take it away). It is a Faroese shawl and I've always wanted to make another, so I'm doing a little research now on those again, as it has been a few years.
> 
> Stressful day here. Son and GF are traveling--they were almost there this morning--baby and granddog seem to be handling it well, but I worry anyhow. Also my nephew is back in the hospital and word is that he is having another round of chemo (leukemia). If you would add Sean to your good thoughts, I'd appreciate it.


Positive energy and thoughts and prayers that he does well through it and little adverse effects.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Bonnie, we've had a great time here, yesterday seeing several of the breathtaking waterfalls, including the highest one Helmcken Falls, the Moul Falls which involved quite a long walk (5 Km round trip) and the Dawson Falls - beautiful wide curtains of water. DH has lots of photos but I can't post them until we are home. Today we went white water rafting on the Clearwater river - never thought I'd like this but it was so much fun once I stopped worrying about overturning! DD even did a leap into the water from a cliff, but we did NOT.
> We're staying outside the park in a 'resort' of log cabins around a small lake, so I'll post some pictures of that. Tomorrow we leave for Jasper.


Beautiful, sounds as though you are having a great vacation. 
Safe travels.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, sounds like a dream trip! Enjoy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to sean wrapping him up in healing energy. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> My old fellow (cat) claimed the first shawl I ever made for his own (it's still at the foot of the bed; he has to see me straighten it out for him every night). Lucky for me it was acrylic so I can wash it easily (but he gets mad if I take it away). It is a Faroese shawl and I've always wanted to make another, so I'm doing a little research now on those again, as it has been a few years.
> 
> Stressful day here. Son and GF are traveling--they were almost there this morning--baby and granddog seem to be handling it well, but I worry anyhow. Also my nephew is back in the hospital and word is that he is having another round of chemo (leukemia). If you would add Sean to your good thoughts, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Stressful day here. Son and GF are traveling--they were almost there this morning--baby and granddog seem to be handling it well, but I worry anyhow. Also my nephew is back in the hospital and word is that he is having another round of chemo (leukemia). If you would add Sean to your good thoughts, I'd appreciate it.


Prayers for Sean are on the way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it is a "man thing" - always have to carry on regardless. just hope he doesn't hurt it any. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> The word is STUBBORN.....HE CAN NOT BE STILL....ALWAYS HAS TO BE DOING SOMETHING. I give up Sam.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful, sounds as though you are having a great vacation.
> Safe travels.


We certainly are! Thanks. More adventures ahead...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!



thewren said:


> I think it is a "man thing" - always have to carry on regardless. just hope he doesn't hurt it any. --- sam


I don't know about that, Sam...I tend to be the same way! :roll:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> TNS, sounds like a dream trip! Enjoy.


It certainly is and I'm doing my best.... Thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Stressful day here. Son and GF are traveling--they were almost there this morning--baby and granddog seem to be handling it well, but I worry anyhow. Also my nephew is back in the hospital and word is that he is having another round of chemo (leukemia). If you would add Sean to your good thoughts, I'd appreciate it.[/quote]

Sorry your nephew is back in hospital for another round of chemo. Best wishes and hugs beaming his way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> I don't know about that, Sam...I tend to be the same way! :roll:


Sorlenna and Sam, me too! Plow through it. Prayers for Sean.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Beautiful day here- feels as warm as Spring- although strictly that does not happen till late next week. Ringo and I are through in my bedroom- where I now have the laptop set up- so I can stand and type. the sun is pouring in on the curtains- had to draw them it was so bright! Had a day at home, today- must get on with some knitting and things in the kitchen.- gone 1 -30pm, Thursday 21st.


We are feeling like spring as well. Lovely weather. We have had a cold August so far- interesting to see if the warm days coming can bring the average up to normal as we very rarely get a cooler than average month now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Love the idea of a painted floor, there is a site that may have some ideas for you. www.Houzz.com or Google "painted floors" and go to the images, million of ideas there, WOW! is all I can say at some of the designs. Me, I'd be too lazy and just paint them one color ha!
> You probably have to sand the floors or do something as its possible the linoleum was glued down.
> I Google everything to get ideas, would be nice to have the money to buy some of what I see, but that's OK, happy with what I've done and what I can afford.
> 
> ...


How funny how he took it over as his own- looks made for him! Mind you it would have been a lovely blanket that square is beautiful


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> My old fellow (cat) claimed the first shawl I ever made for his own (it's still at the foot of the bed; he has to see me straighten it out for him every night). Lucky for me it was acrylic so I can wash it easily (but he gets mad if I take it away). It is a Faroese shawl and I've always wanted to make another, so I'm doing a little research now on those again, as it has been a few years.
> 
> Stressful day here. Son and GF are traveling--they were almost there this morning--baby and granddog seem to be handling it well, but I worry anyhow. Also my nephew is back in the hospital and word is that he is having another round of chemo (leukemia). If you would add Sean to your good thoughts, I'd appreciate it.


Prayers for Sean on their way.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS how lovely. I do love waterfalls. I will forward to photos when you return home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> We certainly are! Thanks. More adventures ahead...


Glad you are enjoying your trip- it is an area that I would love to visit sometime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We are feeling like spring as well. Lovely weather. We have had a cold August so far- interesting to see if the warm days coming can bring the average up to normal as we very rarely get a cooler than average month now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry about that- computer issues- too many pop-up ads interfering!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Home last night. Massive jet lag! I have to be awake for the wedding of a friend's daughter on Friday, so I'm spending most of the time asleep until then. I'll try to catch up with you all this weekend. It was an amazing trip!!!


I'm really looking forward to your pictures so I can share your wonderful trip!
Welcome home!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sandi so glad the surgery date is now set; sorry that Alan has had some rough days which also means you have too. Continuing to pray for you both. I was getting concerned about you both until Sassafras mentioned being in touch with you.
> 
> Kiwi, speaking of new sofa....looks like I'm going to be needing one in the near future AND a new kitchen floor. The sofa we have is a hand me down from my sister and is leather....love it...had a teeny tiny hole between two of the cushions....Sydney has made it into a ginormous hole and pulled out some of the stuffing. BAD DOG....kitchen floor...it is linoleum we had layer by Lowes oh maybe 12 years ago...have no idea how he did it but SYDNEY has managed to rip up 1 section roughly a foot square in front of the door leading to the porch...wasn't a rip or hole there either. $%%# DOG.....yes, I still love my Sydney but still say %#[email protected]$ DOG! Anyway, I'm thinking of just pulling up the linoleum and painting the wood. It will have to wait until after the KAP though.
> 
> DH's foot is healing but the skin all around the incision that was made is now puffed up like a blister that has popped...yucky and dead looking (which I'm sure it is). Still putting hydrogen peroxide and neosporin on it and keeping it bandaged. I think it looks the way it does today because he wore his athletic shoes and went to work today. I imagine the rubbing and heat from the shoe caused this.


Those big, lovable puppies don't need a hole to start. They make their own. But after 12 years you probably feel like you've gotten your money's worth out of the linoleum!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick check in to let everyone know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. I am quite busy as of late. I have scheduled vacation days before and after KAP so that I will ensure being there. I need to start getting things gathered up for the event. Matthew is already with his things. He is now working on commissioned drawings of cats and what a wonderful start he has made.


Since I'm a cat lover, I'm looking forward to seeing his cat pictures!
Take care of yourself...you work so hard and so much!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from the boat on the way to France. Smooth crossing. Thinking of you all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My old fellow (cat) claimed the first shawl I ever made for his own (it's still at the foot of the bed; he has to see me straighten it out for him every night). Lucky for me it was acrylic so I can wash it easily (but he gets mad if I take it away). It is a Faroese shawl and I've always wanted to make another, so I'm doing a little research now on those again, as it has been a few years.
> 
> Stressful day here. Son and GF are traveling--they were almost there this morning--baby and granddog seem to be handling it well, but I worry anyhow. Also my nephew is back in the hospital and word is that he is having another round of chemo (leukemia). If you would add Sean to your good thoughts, I'd appreciate it.


I know you're looking forward to seeing your son and family!
I'm sorry to hear about Sean and will add him to my prayers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was chatting with his girlfriend earlier today, she had gone home to her mom and she said that if he moves here, she will eventually follow him, so that is not a bad thing.


I hope it works out for all of you!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Bonnie, we've had a great time here, yesterday seeing several of the breathtaking waterfalls, including the highest one Helmcken Falls, the Moul Falls which involved quite a long walk (5 Km round trip) and the Dawson Falls - beautiful wide curtains of water. DH has lots of photos but I can't post them until we are home. Today we went white water rafting on the Clearwater river - never thought I'd like this but it was so much fun once I stopped worrying about overturning! DD even did a leap into the water from a cliff, but we did NOT.
> We're staying outside the park in a 'resort' of log cabins around a small lake, so I'll post some pictures of that. Tomorrow we leave for Jasper.


Beautiful scenery. I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures after you return home.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> TNS how lovely. I do love waterfalls. I will forward to photos when you return home.


They are so relaxing somehow aren't they even when rushing down.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Stove is all installed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning, all.

Tim has his last therapy sessions this morning and classes start on Monday. It doesn't seem possible that he will be a sophomore in high school already.

Mom is talking of his future and the emotional weight she feels trying to deal with the paperwork required to file for Social Security disability for him. It just makes her feel so sad that *all* of his limitations must be listed and we just don't think of him in that light--the many things he will never be able to do for himself--which we do without thought for ourselves or to assist him.

He is looking forward to attending the prom as a junior and senior student. Since he knows no female classmates socially, his first thought is to ask me to be his date for such a ''big'' event. At this point, I can't think of any answer to give him except ''Yes, I would be delighted to be your date.'' But we will cross that bridge when we come to it.

Only 25+ squares to go on the last afghan and all three will be all joined together. Then for the edging!! The last big challenge.

Keep praying they all get completed and that my efforts will compliment the efforts you all put into your contributions.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

page 65... I look like Rudolph the red nosed reindeer! LOL. This is some cold. Goodnight....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've tried tucking in a blanket, sofa cover, pillows....he moves them. I'm not giving up yet. There has to be a way to cover it. If the cushion would come off I'll sew it but the way the sofa is made the cushions won't come off. Working on it.


Kansas g-ma said:


> How about a BIG pillow to cover the hole???


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sean has been added.


Sorlenna said:


> My old fellow (cat) claimed the first shawl I ever made for his own (it's still at the foot of the bed; he has to see me straighten it out for him every night). Lucky for me it was acrylic so I can wash it easily (but he gets mad if I take it away). It is a Faroese shawl and I've always wanted to make another, so I'm doing a little research now on those again, as it has been a few years.
> 
> Stressful day here. Son and GF are traveling--they were almost there this morning--baby and granddog seem to be handling it well, but I worry anyhow. Also my nephew is back in the hospital and word is that he is having another round of chemo (leukemia). If you would add Sean to your good thoughts, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures; can't wait to see the cabins. I used to go whitewater rafting/kayaking a little. Really loved it. Sounds like you are having a wonderful time.


TNS said:


> Thanks Bonnie, we've had a great time here, yesterday seeing several of the breathtaking waterfalls, including the highest one Helmcken Falls, the Moul Falls which involved quite a long walk (5 Km round trip) and the Dawson Falls - beautiful wide curtains of water. DH has lots of photos but I can't post them until we are home. Today we went white water rafting on the Clearwater river - never thought I'd like this but it was so much fun once I stopped worrying about overturning! DD even did a leap into the water from a cliff, but we did NOT.
> We're staying outside the park in a 'resort' of log cabins around a small lake, so I'll post some pictures of that. Tomorrow we leave for Jasper.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right June. I'm actually looking forward to painting the floor. Just getting DH to help me remove the linoleum and sand it will be the hardest part....LOL....cornering him when he has time and not too tired.



jknappva said:


> Those big, lovable puppies don't need a hole to start. They make their own. But after 12 years you probably feel like you've gotten your money's worth out of the linoleum!
> Junek


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Top'O' the Morning to all: Another day dawns cool, overcast
and looking like spring rather than late fall. Nothing is green here due to the severe drought. There hasn't been a significant rain here in a few years and this year only one or two enough to thoroughly wet anything. The streets start to darken and then it is gone. The sky looks dark this am, but lately the sun breaks through and then it is very hot between 1-7Pm. I still am having trouble with lack of appetite and seldom eat more than 1 meal and yesterday it was at 10:30pm. I should make something in the slow cooker or the crock pot, but these are not my favorite and meat is terribly expensive. I would like pot roast, but the other day a 4 lb chuck was $14.oo. Feed is so expensive that the
farmers are reducing their herds. I am starting to knit again and have made 3 dishclothes. Will start another in 
the sr. center today. Thank God I bought up a lot of yarn the first of the year. So all I have to do is raid my stash. If the sauce for t he lasagna is alfredo, what makes it cajun? I'm trying to catch up on housework and washing, but I get the same things done every week, not nearly enough. Soon our Annual Aquarium trip will be, but all of us sewing gals go to Bubba Gumps for drinks and lunch.
It is expensive, but its only once a year. Talk to you later.Marlark


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We have a couple of Bubba Gump places here and I've never been to one. I love seafood...think I'll have to plan a trip to crab legs when my mouth is done being sore. The trip home yesterday was clear--a few construction and a couple of accidents caused some delays, but otherwise got home safe and sound. I crashed pretty early though as I don't sleep well away from home. Doctor's visit with DD was very positive. She's been cleared to no longer use the brace just the crutches and she was cleared to get PT and to go to the wedding reception in Texas. She has a long haul ahead of her to get in shape to be able to carry crates of materials from her car to 5 different schools to see her blind students and she has to walk up several flights of stairs during the day. Here first couple weeks back at school are going to be quite a challenge and she needs to really get busy on exercising...she's spent the last 6 weeks on the couch or bed pretty much.

I don't know when I'll be back on...once this dental stuff starts, I think I'll be taking quite a few naps.



marlark said:


> Top'O' the Morning to all: Another day dawns cool, overcast
> and looking like spring rather than late fall. Nothing is green here due to the severe drought. There hasn't been a significant rain here in a few years and this year only one or two enough to thoroughly wet anything. The streets start to darken and then it is gone. The sky looks dark this am, but lately the sun breaks through and then it is very hot between 1-7Pm. I still am having trouble with lack of appetite and seldom eat more than 1 meal and yesterday it was at 10:30pm. I should make something in the slow cooker or the crock pot, but these are not my favorite and meat is terribly expensive. I would like pot roast, but the other day a 4 lb chuck was $14.oo. Feed is so expensive that the
> farmers are reducing their herds. I am starting to knit again and have made 3 dishclothes. Will start another in
> the sr. center today. Thank God I bought up a lot of yarn the first of the year. So all I have to do is raid my stash. If the sauce for t he lasagna is alfredo, what makes it cajun? I'm trying to catch up on housework and washing, but I get the same things done every week, not nearly enough. Soon our Annual Aquarium trip will be, but all of us sewing gals go to Bubba Gumps for drinks and lunch.
> It is expensive, but its only once a year. Talk to you later.Marlark


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, glad DD no longer needs brace.
Maya and I jogged 12 min. Walked 24 min. Cooler in early a.m. Actually wore light, short sleeve jacket.
See doctor 9:30 a.m. Will find out what MRI showed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, glad your daughter is on the mend. Hope your trip to the dentist is not too bad.

Sorleena, I hope your nephews chemo goes well & has a good outcome. 
Did your son & family get a chance to visit with you during their travels?

Purplefi, have a good trip to a france.

TNS, glad you are having a good trip, BC( and other parts of Canada) is so pretty. My son & DIL would love to do the whitewater rafting but opted for a boat trip around the area as the GKs are only 5 & 2 1/2. Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Therapy sessions for Tim were cancelled as we neared the half-way point in our traveling to them. It seems that the time frame had been changed over a week ago, but no one (including Mom) told me until they called to let us know that we'd missed the first session. A wasted trip that wasted gas! Needless to say that I was a bit miffed at all of them because I'd made a point to confirm with the OT (she was first on the schedule for this AM) that we were expected today at 10:30am. She was the one we'd missed today.


I'm off to can more pickles now and then to work on the afghan squares afterwards.

Y'all have a good one.

Ohio Joy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know when I'll be back on...once this dental stuff starts, I think I'll be taking quite a few naps.


I hope yours goes as well as mine. I had a root canal. Got lots of Novacaine thru the procedure, so no pain (my jaw got tired from being open for such a long time.) That evening the area was tender (I took one Vicodin when I got home and one before bed, so I could sleep,) and by the next morning I had no pain. I've had a temporary cap on and will have the permanent one put on next Tuesday. DO NOT LIKE GOING TO THE DENTIST!!!!!! But usually the anticipation is worse that the reality.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I've learned I can't fix everything so just take things as they come with the most positive outlook I can, I annoy my bff with silver linings, lol she said one day that she didn't want to look at the bright side, she just wanted me to agree that life sucked that day. Oh well, there has to be one of me in every crowd.
> It is hard on him, but I'm thinking there is a reason for everything and since everything came together to get him the ticket and everything (as long as he gets his licence renewed tomorrow) this is where he's meant to be at this time for whatever reason. It will be good to have him here, I miss him, being so far away.
> Hugs back.


Kaye - sorry to hear DS is a bit under the weather. I'm sure some R&R and some TLC from Momma will help him get back on his feet. It's hard when you can't just fix things for them like you could when they were little. Hugs for you. x


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Son and family came through on Sunday--on their way north and now they have arrived at their new place. I hope this is a good move for them (her family is there) although now they are far, far away from me.  I did get some quality time with Tickle Bug (aka DGD!). No word on my nephew today (he is the same age as my DD#2, too young to be dealing with all this mess), but holding good thoughts and I thank you for your good wishes.

I worked more on the shawl last night--making good progress and hope to be at the border soon. Yesterday afternoon I was helping DD with a sewing project, so it did get a bit better later in the day. Four patterns are now in the line up and those need to be polished up/edited for final versions and put out there (the kind of busy I don't mind!).

Tomorrow is my daddy's birthday and my parents' anniversary, so that's a happy thing. 

I've tried to keep up this week, and I'm glad for the good news and sending good thoughts for those dealing with the not-so-good. Things need to settle down for a lot of us!

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I might have a little me time here - so I am going to do a little post and then try to catch up - We are doing fine here - lots of rain this past week, but no flooding. I have some great sky pictures that I will download and post- I can't help but grab my camera when I see something different for us. Usually the sky is boringly blue and clear - not a bad thing, just not great for sky shots!! Alan has had some rough days - his surgery date just can't get here soon enough for either of us at this point. But he's having a better day today and so I will try and spend some time in my office. I hope that everyone is doing better that were having trouble - I guess I will get busy reading and find out!!! luv-AZ


Glad to see you're getting a little me time. I'm sure the day for Alan's surgery can't come quick enough. I do hope that once it is done life will be so much easier for him, and for you. I used to work for a GI surgeon who did this operation frequently, the change in patient's lives was remarkable. Hope it's the same for Alan.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~HI All....I finally caught up. Had to read through & not comment to much, otherwise I'd never get done! Brother & SIL (the new grandparents) left this morning. New Uncle & Aunt expected any time now. DH is having his monthly infusion today, getting the car tuned up (she's tired after 4000+ miles running). I think we'll head to Ohio on Saturday, and stay till about mid-September. This is getting to my favorite time of year...warm & cozy...the colors are beautiful!
> It is nice to be home and sleeping in my own bed. Ohio will be the same...'cept no mail (bills in the mail box))
> Wishing everyone peaceful, healthy days. Hugs all 'round!
> October is almost here...ohhh, gotta' finish my knitting!


What a baby bonanza!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Finally up to-date with reading.
> 
> Busy day here for me, lol! Cabinet Maker was here and has installed the shelving in my cellar, he was such a dear even put everything up onto the shelves. He even built an extra panel making the shelving wall to wall. Then he was kind enough to help me screw the chrome legs onto my new glass kitchen table.
> 
> ...


Your cabinet maker sounds like a gem. It's so nice to find craftsmen who will go above and beyond their remit when necessary. So glad the falling basket didn't land on anyone's head. Shame to disturb the hummingbirds, they are such cute little birds.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> page 65... I look like Rudolph the red nosed reindeer! LOL. This is some cold. Goodnight....


I hope the cold is short-lived! And that Serena doesn't catch it.
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Home last night. Massive jet lag! I have to be awake for the wedding of a friend's daughter on Friday, so I'm spending most of the time asleep until then. I'll try to catch up with you all this weekend. It was an amazing trip!!!


I'm glad to hear you're home safely - albeit jet lagged. Glad you had a good trip and I'm so sorry I wasn't able to meet you in London. Maybe I'll get to meet you on Skype at KAP.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a couple of Bubba Gump places here and I've never been to one. I love seafood...think I'll have to plan a trip to crab legs when my mouth is done being sore. The trip home yesterday was clear--a few construction and a couple of accidents caused some delays, but otherwise got home safe and sound. I crashed pretty early though as I don't sleep well away from home. Doctor's visit with DD was very positive. She's been cleared to no longer use the brace just the crutches and she was cleared to get PT and to go to the wedding reception in Texas. She has a long haul ahead of her to get in shape to be able to carry crates of materials from her car to 5 different schools to see her blind students and she has to walk up several flights of stairs during the day. Here first couple weeks back at school are going to be quite a challenge and she needs to really get busy on exercising...she's spent the last 6 weeks on the couch or bed pretty much.
> 
> I don't know when I'll be back on...once this dental stuff starts, I think I'll be taking quite a few naps.


So glad DD is recuperating so well. I'm sure the PT and getting back to school will be very challenging.
Hope your dental work isn't to painful!
Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right June. I'm actually looking forward to painting the floor. Just getting DH to help me remove the linoleum and sand it will be the hardest part....LOL....cornering him when he has time and not too tired.


When I moved here there were stick on lino tiles on the floor, best way I found to remove them was a steam wall paper stripper, held right down against them,used a scraper when they were soft. mind it's a sticky mucky job but works


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

marlark said:


> If the sauce for t he lasagna is alfredo, what makes it cajun?


The sausage and the Cajun seasonings.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

disaster with the orange shawl...had to do answer the doorbell and tripped over knitting bag,discovered when I got back that I had pulled dozens of stitches of the needles,attempted to pick them up but one did a runner down a few rows ...would be on the k2tog,ssk part so after fighting with it for an hour, frogged it back 16 rows to start of border ,had to pick up 192 stitches,so of I go again,could have been worse I suppose  :|

Edit: those 16 rows were full of beads, vacuum and pop sox in nozzle to chase the beads


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hope purple, TNS and anyone else travelling have a great time,and that the weather stays nice

hugs for anyone with health issues,or any other disasters.
Going to work my way backwards through the TP x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've tried tucking in a blanket, sofa cover, pillows....he moves them. I'm not giving up yet. There has to be a way to cover it. If the cushion would come off I'll sew it but the way the sofa is made the cushions won't come off. Working on it.


Gwen what colour is sofa, daughter fixed hers with gaffer tape then used coloured marker pen to disguise the tape held out for an extra 6 months before she had to replace sofa


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thanks Bonnie, we've had a great time here, yesterday seeing several of the breathtaking waterfalls, including the highest one Helmcken Falls, the Moul Falls which involved quite a long walk (5 Km round trip) and the Dawson Falls - beautiful wide curtains of water. DH has lots of photos but I can't post them until we are home. Today we went white water rafting on the Clearwater river - never thought I'd like this but it was so much fun once I stopped worrying about overturning! DD even did a leap into the water from a cliff, but we did NOT.
> We're staying outside the park in a 'resort' of log cabins around a small lake, so I'll post some pictures of that. Tomorrow we leave for Jasper.


Lovely to see your pictures TNS. It sounds as if it really is a dream trip, though I'm not sure that whitewater rafting would be my idea of fun, I think I'd be hanging on for dear life shouting for my Mummy! Enjoy the rest of your time there, especially your meeting with Shirley and Pat. Safe travels. x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> We are feeling like spring as well. Lovely weather. We have had a cold August so far- interesting to see if the warm days coming can bring the average up to normal as we very rarely get a cooler than average month now.


And we are definitely feeling like autumn already with below average temperatures. I'm not ready for autumn yet!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> disaster with the orange shawl...had to do answer the doorbell and tripped over knitting bag,discovered when I got back that I had pulled dozens of stitches of the needles,attempted to pick them up but one did a runner down a few rows ...would be on the k2tog,ssk part so after fighting with it for an hour, frogged it back 16 rows to start of border ,had to pick up 192 stitches,so of I go again,could have been worse I suppose  :|
> 
> Edit: those 16 rows were full of beads, vacuum and pop sox in nozzle to chase the beads


And the worse part is: you did it yourself so no one to blame!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from the boat on the way to France. Smooth crossing. Thinking of you all.


Enjoy your time in France. How long will you be there this time? See you on your return. x


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> disaster with the orange shawl...had to do answer the doorbell and tripped over knitting bag,discovered when I got back that I had pulled dozens of stitches of the needles,attempted to pick them up but one did a runner down a few rows ...would be on the k2tog,ssk part so after fighting with it for an hour, frogged it back 16 rows to start of border ,had to pick up 192 stitches,so of I go again,could have been worse I suppose  :|
> 
> Edit: those 16 rows were full of beads, vacuum and pop sox in nozzle to chase the beads


I did a similar thing a couple of days ago--had a load of stitches bunched up on the left needle and the cat jumped on me and I let go, at which point the stitches just sprang off the needle--of course cat decided to keep going across me and pulled out quite a few (cotton/linen yarn on metal needles--would rather use wood for better grip, but don't have one long enough in that size!). I took one look at the lace pattern and said, "Nope." So I sympathize but eek, with beads added in! At least I didn't have that to deal with to boot.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, so sorry about shawl. That can be disheartening.
Well good news, I don't have torn rotator cuff. Bad news, I have muscle tears and torn tendons along scapula and top of shoulder. Will see shoulder doc first week in September. No bones involved so won't need surgery!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well good news, I don't have torn rotator cuff. Bad news, I have muscle tears and torn tendons along scapula and top of shoulder. Will see shoulder doc first week in September. No bones involved so won't need surgery!


Thankful you won't need surgery, but it sounds painful! Healing thoughts coming your way.

Latest report on nephew is that he's doing okay with the chemo, but they expect him to be in the hospital for about a month and they are preparing a bone marrow transplant (they expect to do that in about 2 months). Again, thanks for all your prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, so sorry about shawl. That can be disheartening.
> Well good news, I don't have torn rotator cuff. Bad news, I have muscle tears and torn tendons along scapula and top of shoulder. Will see shoulder doc first week in September. No bones involved so won't need surgery!


All I say Joy is OUCH...hope you get help soon with that


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna I will add my good thought for nephew


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no surgery is good news - tears are not good news - what will you do to help them heal? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, so sorry about shawl. That can be disheartening.
> Well good news, I don't have torn rotator cuff. Bad news, I have muscle tears and torn tendons along scapula and top of shoulder. Will see shoulder doc first week in September. No bones involved so won't need surgery!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, be a brat and keep jogging and water jogging! Take antiinflammatories twice a day and don't lift it up parallel which hurts THE worst. Seriously I was okayed for that and I don't want to add frozen shoulder to the list. Hoping orthopod can give me a shot to help with pain. It's taken me weeks to get to 15 min. Of jogging I am not about to give that up.
Sorienna, your nephew still in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Missed that you were having an MRI. Pray it isn't something serious.
It is hot hot hot here today; 98F.

EDIT: Just read where you had shoulder problems. Glad it isn't torn rotator but torn muscles & tendons isn't good either. Sending you healing prayers.



sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, glad DD no longer needs brace.
> Maya and I jogged 12 min. Walked 24 min. Cooler in early a.m. Actually wore light, short sleeve jacket.
> See doctor 9:30 a.m. Will find out what MRI showed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Going to be a bit preoccupied over the next while, I have been gifted a large canvas- which I will be preparing and painting- requires quite a lot of thought- and time input- will be watching the Tea Party- just not able to say much- typing takes time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is the roll linoleum....think they used some kind of glue on it. Not the tiles. I know it is going to be a mess no matter what. Slowly putting the idea into DH's head; mentioned it today that if he'd remove it and sand I could do all the painting....keeing fingers crossed. Of course, I can't see doing it until after the KAP the beginning of Oct. But if he tackles it I will too.


agnescr said:


> When I moved here there were stick on lino tiles on the floor, best way I found to remove them was a steam wall paper stripper, held right down against them,used a scraper when they were soft. mind it's a sticky mucky job but works


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear! Glad you didn't fall though.....sory you had to frog so much.


agnescr said:


> disaster with the orange shawl...had to do answer the doorbell and tripped over knitting bag,discovered when I got back that I had pulled dozens of stitches of the needles,attempted to pick them up but one did a runner down a few rows ...would be on the k2tog,ssk part so after fighting with it for an hour, frogged it back 16 rows to start of border ,had to pick up 192 stitches,so of I go again,could have been worse I suppose  :|
> 
> Edit: those 16 rows were full of beads, vacuum and pop sox in nozzle to chase the beads


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Going to be a bit preoccupied over the next while, I have been gifted a large canvas- which I will be preparing and painting- requires quite a lot of thought- and time input- will be watching the Tea Party- just not able to say much- typing takes time!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Enjoy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a dark reddish brown...I'm determined to somehow fix it and hang onto it for awhile. Not sure what gaffer tape is though. Thanks for the idea.


agnescr said:


> Gwen what colour is sofa, daughter fixed hers with gaffer tape then used coloured marker pen to disguise the tape held out for an extra 6 months before she had to replace sofa


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

agnescr said:


> disaster with the orange shawl...had to do answer the doorbell and tripped over knitting bag,discovered when I got back that I had pulled dozens of stitches of the needles,attempted to pick them up but one did a runner down a few rows ...would be on the k2tog,ssk part so after fighting with it for an hour, frogged it back 16 rows to start of border ,had to pick up 192 stitches,so of I go again,could have been worse I suppose  :|
> 
> Edit: those 16 rows were full of beads, vacuum and pop sox in nozzle to chase the beads


My heart just breaks for this-- how awful. I hate doing that.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

angelam said:


> And we are definitely feeling like autumn already with below average temperatures. I'm not ready for autumn yet!


I'd be really glad to send you the rest of our summer-- been 90s early week and now near 100 yesterday and today and to continue for more days. Too hot to even move. Guess our nice week of 80s was just too good to last. Also very dry again.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, be a brat and keep jogging and water jogging! Take antiinflammatories twice a day and don't lift it up parallel which hurts THE worst. Seriously I was okayed for that and I don't want to add frozen shoulder to the list. Hoping orthopod can give me a shot to help with pain. It's taken me weeks to get to 15 min. Of jogging I am not about to give that up.
> Sorienna, your nephew still in my prayers.


20 yrs ago when I broke my arm at wrist I nearly froze shoulder because idiots told me to hold arm a certain way, etc. Then I had to do months of exercises to get it back and it still gives me problems from time to time. You have my sympathy and a few groans.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a dark reddish brown...I'm determined to somehow fix it and hang onto it for awhile. Not sure what gaffer tape is though. Thanks for the idea.


Don't have a dog to try this on, but my cat is VERY sensitive to eucalyptus and menthol, which are in a couple rubs I use. Might see how Sydney reacts to them and do a small pillow rubbed with them? Enough to give scent but not grease???


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'd be really glad to send you the rest of our summer-- been 90s early week and now near 100 yesterday and today and to continue for more days. Too hot to even move. Guess our nice week of 80s was just too good to last. Also very dry again.


Ooh yes please! I'll take any summer you'd like to send this way.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a dark reddish brown...I'm determined to somehow fix it and hang onto it for awhile. Not sure what gaffer tape is though. Thanks for the idea.


I googled it--think it's the same as our duct tape. You know, it fixes everything! :mrgreen:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a dark reddish brown...I'm determined to somehow fix it and hang onto it for awhile. Not sure what gaffer tape is though. Thanks for the idea.


other name is duct tape...really strong..or gorilla tape... link to page is to long to copy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

use enough duck tape - fixes all gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> It is a dark reddish brown...I'm determined to somehow fix it and hang onto it for awhile. Not sure what gaffer tape is though. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> And we are definitely feeling like autumn already with below average temperatures. I'm not ready for autumn yet!


I agree, our days have shortened up so much already, now dark by 9 pm, not long ago, it was almost 11.
I hate the thought of summer ending much cooler today, about 20C, that sounds like winter weather for some in Australia. :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, so sorry about shawl. That can be disheartening.
> Well good news, I don't have torn rotator cuff. Bad news, I have muscle tears and torn tendons along scapula and top of shoulder. Will see shoulder doc first week in September. No bones involved so won't need surgery!


Good it's not rotator cuff but wonder what fixing the other will entail. Good thst you won't need surgery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Enjoy!


Just getting the drip shield masking taped in place, must finish the double moss jacket too- not many rows to go- This is all very exciting- I have so many tubes of paint to play with- but will have to get more linseed oil!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, so sorry about shawl. That can be disheartening.
> Well good news, I don't have torn rotator cuff. Bad news, I have muscle tears and torn tendons along scapula and top of shoulder. Will see shoulder doc first week in September. No bones involved so won't need surgery!


Good luck! Even without broken bones those injuries are painful.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thankful you won't need surgery, but it sounds painful! Healing thoughts coming your way.
> 
> Latest report on nephew is that he's doing okay with the chemo, but they expect him to be in the hospital for about a month and they are preparing a bone marrow transplant (they expect to do that in about 2 months). Again, thanks for all your prayers and good thoughts.


Glad there's good news. I'll keep him in prayers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Going to be a bit preoccupied over the next while, I have been gifted a large canvas- which I will be preparing and painting- requires quite a lot of thought- and time input- will be watching the Tea Party- just not able to say much- typing takes time!


I'm looking forward to something really beautiful from you!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Agnes, sorry about your disaster with your shawl, what alot to pick out. I have a sweater worked in the round with over 200 stitches that I have made a mistake & need to pick back. I have it in " time out" as Sorleena says, must get back at it. No lifeline as at would be too easy.
Sorleena, glad you got to spend some time with your son & his family.

I have had a busy morning, got my cold room cleaned out, threw out the last of last years potatoes, carrots & onions. Then went to the garden,OMG, next year at planting time someone please reach through the computer & smack me, I picked only some of the cucumbers off one of 3 patches & filled a 5 gallon pail. ( I always plant them in more than one area as sometimes we get frost that hits only patches, then I still get some). Also picked a pailful of brocollit, 4 huge cabbages that I will freeze whole for cabbage rolls. I also brought in a big bunch of celery, it's chopped & washed. When dry I will bag it & freeze for cooking.
I picked some corn too, will run into town later with corn, cucs & banana potatoes for my son.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Going to be a bit preoccupied over the next while, I have been gifted a large canvas- which I will be preparing and painting- requires quite a lot of thought- and time input- will be watching the Tea Party- just not able to say much- typing takes time!


Have fun, looking forward to seeing your creation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a dark reddish brown...I'm determined to somehow fix it and hang onto it for awhile. Not sure what gaffer tape is though. Thanks for the idea.


I wonder if they still sell book binding tape, it used to come in many different colors, you might find something to match.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just getting the drip shield masking taped in place, must finish the double moss jacket too- not many rows to go- This is all very exciting- I have so many tubes of paint to play with- but will have to get more linseed oil!


Sounds like you are really having fun! If you were closer, and willing to use canvases someone had already painted (as the old Masters did), I could give you 3 more canvases. College kids throw out good stuff and I live right in the middle of an area with lots of kids.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Have artived safely at DSs. Off for an early jight as we are taking ariver trip tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in this "top of the list" vacation spot - a girl can even paddle a canoe topless. --- sam --- looking again - maybe not.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/19/worlds-largest-swimming-pool_n_3129598.html


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Fun day-- our Stitch Therapy group had several who don't usually come, one a quilter who has attended my classes. She had bought a bag of quilt pieces, thinking she would make a donation quilt for the guild but couldn't figure out how to do the "Stack & Whack" quilt. We quickly figured out the lady had cut most of the pieces wrong, only 6 pcs of each print and need 8, so our group brainstormed and came up with a way (in fact, a couple) that she could use just what she had with the addition of some green fabric and get at least 3 or 4 lap throws for guild. This is probably why the original lady hadn't made the quilt! 

Then went to secondhand book store to sell some things. Found the neatest book-- Sue Stratton's "Knitted Cats & Kittens"-- check on Amazon-- and it was less than Amazon, even for secondhand. Most are fairly small and some use sock yarn while others use DK and some specialty. 

Later this evening I will do grocery shopping at a store offering a $5 meal (main + 2 sides) so I don't have to cook in this heat. Then knitting the rest of the evening.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> in this "top of the list" vacation spot - a girl can even paddle a canoe topless. --- sam --- looking again - maybe not.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/19/worlds-largest-swimming-pool_n_3129598.html


Wow! What a beautiful place. Topless might be a little scary :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm looking forward to something really beautiful from you!
> Junek


am aiming more at thought provoking- at least that is the current plan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have fun, looking forward to seeing your creation.


It is something I have been promising myself for a long time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sounds like you are really having fun! If you were closer, and willing to use canvases someone had already painted (as the old Masters did), I could give you 3 more canvases. College kids throw out good stuff and I live right in the middle of an area with lots of kids.


And with a light scuffing with sand paper- if the surface is not smooth- they are fine to work with!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just getting the drip shield masking taped in place, must finish the double moss jacket too- not many rows to go- This is all very exciting- I have so many tubes of paint to play with- but will have to get more linseed oil!


Julie, have great fun with this one. I can't wait to see what you do but know it will be good. You've done a lot of work recently, try not to damage your hip any more while doing this, too much pain spoils the joy of achievement, lol. Guess how I know that.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, have great fun with this one. I can't wait to see what you do but know it will be good. You've done a lot of work recently, try not to damage your hip any more while doing this, too much pain spoils the joy of achievement, lol. Guess how I know that.
> 
> Tessa


I am really looking forward to it- will keep in mind what you say!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have artived safely at DSs. Off for an early jight as we are taking ariver trip tomorrow.


You're always on the go!! That sounds like fun. I hope you have some photos to share!
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gosh Julie, it sounds like you have a big project ahead of you - it is nice to have more than one outlet for your creativity. I will be looking forward to seeing how your picture turns out. We have had a few storms over the last week and more rain than we can soak up in many places. The weeds are happy..... I hope that everyone is on the mend, enjoying their trips and getting a chance to hug kids and grands. We have 3 weeks until we leave for Alan's operation - I feel like we're on the home stretch. I don't know that he feels the same way, but I figure we can make it another 3 weeks. I have been spending some time watching the hummers, and a pair of quail with one little baby scooting around the yard. A week ago he just looked like a cotton ball. Now he is definitely a baby quail right down to his little bobble on the top of his head!!! I will try and get some pictures before he gets too much bigger. There have been a couple times where they passed right by my window but my camera was in the other room... I am going to post a couple of sky pictures - these were after the storm yesterday and also a picture of my remaining feral manx - the grey male has disappeared much to my dismay - but this little female has gotten more friendly now that her brother isn't around.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I read where if I use Icab Mobile I should be able to attach photos. Am going to try it but it seems I can only do it with photos I take on the IPad & they aren't great but will see how it goes.

OK well that didn't work :roll: Will have to try something else.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hope all goes well for the next 3 weeks & then things get better soon.
Great photos, glad you have had some rain, but not enough to worry about flooding.



AZ Sticks said:


> Gosh Julie, it sounds like you have a big project ahead of you - it is nice to have more than one outlet for your creativity. I will be looking forward to seeing how your picture turns out. We have had a few storms over the last week and more rain than we can soak up in many places. The weeds are happy..... I hope that everyone is on the mend, enjoying their trips and getting a chance to hug kids and grands. We have 3 weeks until we leave for Alan's operation - I feel like we're on the home stretch. I don't know that he feels the same way, but I figure we can make it another 3 weeks. I have been spending some time watching the hummers, and a pair of quail with one little baby scooting around the yard. A week ago he just looked like a cotton ball. Now he is definitely a baby quail right down to his little bobble on the top of his head!!! I will try and get some pictures before he gets too much bigger. There have been a couple times where they passed right by my window but my camera was in the other room... I am going to post a couple of sky pictures - these were after the storm yesterday and also a picture of my remaining feral manx - the grey male has disappeared much to my dismay - but this little female has gotten more friendly now that her brother isn't around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Gosh Julie, it sounds like you have a big project ahead of you - it is nice to have more than one outlet for your creativity. I will be looking forward to seeing how your picture turns out. We have had a few storms over the last week and more rain than we can soak up in many places. The weeds are happy..... I hope that everyone is on the mend, enjoying their trips and getting a chance to hug kids and grands. We have 3 weeks until we leave for Alan's operation - I feel like we're on the home stretch. I don't know that he feels the same way, but I figure we can make it another 3 weeks. I have been spending some time watching the hummers, and a pair of quail with one little baby scooting around the yard. A week ago he just looked like a cotton ball. Now he is definitely a baby quail right down to his little bobble on the top of his head!!! I will try and get some pictures before he gets too much bigger. There have been a couple times where they passed right by my window but my camera was in the other room... I am going to post a couple of sky pictures - these were after the storm yesterday and also a picture of my remaining feral manx - the grey male has disappeared much to my dismay - but this little female has gotten more friendly now that her brother isn't around.


Love the photos! I have the first coat of gesso on- waiting for that to dry- beautiful but chill day, there is a large almost stationary high pressure system, so they think it will be good for the next few days. 
I have had to rig up a very temporary method of getting the stretcher above Ringo height- oh for an easel! But #1 will be acquiring enough linseed oil.
roll on Tuesday!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> in this "top of the list" vacation spot - a girl can even paddle a canoe topless. --- sam --- looking again - maybe not.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/19/worlds-largest-swimming-pool_n_3129598.html


WOW!! That is quite a pool. Don't know about topless though.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, really looking forward to your oil painting. I wont be painting til shoulder heals.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

agnescr said:


> disaster with the orange shawl...had to do answer the doorbell and tripped over knitting bag,discovered when I got back that I had pulled dozens of stitches of the needles,attempted to pick them up but one did a runner down a few rows ...would be on the k2tog,ssk part so after fighting with it for an hour, frogged it back 16 rows to start of border ,had to pick up 192 stitches,so of I go again,could have been worse I suppose  :|
> 
> Edit: those 16 rows were full of beads, vacuum and pop sox in nozzle to chase the beads


Oh goodness what a disaster, good that you picked it up and started again, think I would've been too discouraged.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

One of my quarts of pickles did not seal today. Ben just grinned when I told him that we'd just refrigerate them and he'd be forced to eat them. They're his favorite pickle flavor.

Did not get to the squares this afternoon and tomorrow doesn't look great for them either just now. And Saturday is the birthday of one of the gosling's youngest; she'll be a year old. Susan and Tim and I will put in an appearance and give hugs to the babies and their parents. Presents (wrapped) will not be given as grandparents and other family members are likely to create on of those ''damned if you do and damned if you don't'' situations, so we will give earlier or later than the actual gathering.

Sandi, I'm praying for you and Alan for safety, peace, and a complete healing/recovery without incident.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

AZ Sticks said:


> Gosh Julie, it sounds like you have a big project ahead of you - it is nice to have more than one outlet for your creativity. I will be looking forward to seeing how your picture turns out. We have had a few storms over the last week and more rain than we can soak up in many places. The weeds are happy..... I hope that everyone is on the mend, enjoying their trips and getting a chance to hug kids and grands. We have 3 weeks until we leave for Alan's operation - I feel like we're on the home stretch. I don't know that he feels the same way, but I figure we can make it another 3 weeks. I have been spending some time watching the hummers, and a pair of quail with one little baby scooting around the yard. A week ago he just looked like a cotton ball. Now he is definitely a baby quail right down to his little bobble on the top of his head!!! I will try and get some pictures before he gets too much bigger. There have been a couple times where they passed right by my window but my camera was in the other room... I am going to post a couple of sky pictures - these were after the storm yesterday and also a picture of my remaining feral manx - the grey male has disappeared much to my dismay - but this little female has gotten more friendly now that her brother isn't around.


Loved the pix, esp the cat.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Have missed quite a few days of the TP so will need to go back and catch up. Just wanted to share some family news with you all. My nephew welcomed his first-born son in the early hours of last Monday. Here is Flynn Patrick. They live in Queensland so it will be a while till I get to meet him. Thank goodness for facebook so I can see the photos. We all think he is very cute! Today I have been missing my Mum who died 5 years ago. Have been thinking how much she would have enjoyed her great grandsons but she died not long before great grandson #1 was born. Missing her a lot today - funny how we never get over losing our Mums.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Have missed quite a few days of the TP so will need to go back and catch up. Just wanted to share some family news with you all. My nephew welcomed his first-born son in the early hours of last Monday. Here is Flynn Patrick. They live in Queensland so it will be a while till I get to meet him. Thank goodness for facebook so I can see the photos. We all think he is very cute! Today I have been missing my Mum who died 5 years ago. Have been thinking how much she would have enjoyed her great grandsons but she died not long before great grandson #1 was born. Missing her a lot today - funny how we never get over losing our Mums.


What a wonderful gift for your family--he's lovely. {{{HUGS}}} for you, too.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Nicho, such a sweet baby. I'm thinking that your Mum is looking down from heaven and enjoying this grandson as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, really looking forward to your oil painting. I wont be painting til shoulder heals.


that would be wise!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lovely boy, Nicho.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds like good news for Alan and Sandy.
Flynn Patrick is adorable-Nicho.
Sassafras glad no surgery is required.
Gwen you must post photos whenever you get the floor painted.

Will photos be posted of afghans when done, so we can all see the beautiful squares?



Tonight we went to Fergus Burger Stop just down the street. Then out for a drive and past our old house, lots of renovations going on there. Then we ended up at The Shand Dam at Belwood Lake.Sharing a few pics.....


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Lovely boy, Nicho.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Echo that, Nicho-- your mom would have loved him.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Tonight we went to Fergus Burger Stop just down the street. Then out for a drive and past our old house, lots of renovations going on there. Then we ended up at The Shand Dam at Belwood Lake.Sharing a few pics.....


We had a tiny creek where I caught crawdads as a child.

And Great Blue Heron live at our lake part of the year.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

at our old place we had a creek that ran through the property and we would wade in the water and try to catch them.


Kansas g-ma said:


> We had a tiny creek where I caught crawdads as a child.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

nicho said:


> We all think he is very cute!
> 
> He certainly is a cutie!! I know what you mean about missing mom's. There have been some times of great difficulty when I just wanted my mom to talk to. Hope yours is looking down on this sweet boy and enjoying him.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> My nephew welcomed his first-born son in the early hours of last Monday. Here is Flynn Patrick.


Awwhhhh! So cute!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Our temps so far this week have been 98/99 and H U M I D !!!!
DH and friend came to the house around 2 today to take naps and then went back to work around 4:30 when it was starting to cool some and worked until almost 8.



Kansas g-ma said:


> I'd be really glad to send you the rest of our summer-- been 90s early week and now near 100 yesterday and today and to continue for more days. Too hot to even move. Guess our nice week of 80s was just too good to last. Also very dry again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good idea....will give it a try; I have some eucalyptus oil that I can put on the stuffing in the sofa. Did you know cats also don't like citrus smells?


Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't have a dog to try this on, but my cat is VERY sensitive to eucalyptus and menthol, which are in a couple rubs I use. Might see how Sydney reacts to them and do a small pillow rubbed with them? Enough to give scent but not grease???


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've tried putting some duct tape on it but since I can't take the seat cushion off I'm having trouble getting it so it stays; Sydney already pulled off what was put on but I'm not through yet. Things about going to thrift store and look for used, old leather purse...cut it up and use some gorilla glue on it. Could then maybe stain the leather patch to match if it is too off. Also going to try putting some eucalyptus oil on the stuffing following a suggestion Kansas-gma gave.


Sorlenna said:


> I googled it--think it's the same as our duct tape. You know, it fixes everything! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely clouds. Love orange kitties...glad she is become more sociable.


AZ Sticks said:


> Gosh Julie, it sounds like you have a big project ahead of you - it is nice to have more than one outlet for your creativity. I will be looking forward to seeing how your picture turns out. We have had a few storms over the last week and more rain than we can soak up in many places. The weeds are happy..... I hope that everyone is on the mend, enjoying their trips and getting a chance to hug kids and grands. We have 3 weeks until we leave for Alan's operation - I feel like we're on the home stretch. I don't know that he feels the same way, but I figure we can make it another 3 weeks. I have been spending some time watching the hummers, and a pair of quail with one little baby scooting around the yard. A week ago he just looked like a cotton ball. Now he is definitely a baby quail right down to his little bobble on the top of his head!!! I will try and get some pictures before he gets too much bigger. There have been a couple times where they passed right by my window but my camera was in the other room... I am going to post a couple of sky pictures - these were after the storm yesterday and also a picture of my remaining feral manx - the grey male has disappeared much to my dismay - but this little female has gotten more friendly now that her brother isn't around.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cute baby. I often find myself thinking how I'd like to be able to share with my mom but then just send her a prayer and know she knows....still miss her too.


nicho said:


> Have missed quite a few days of the TP so will need to go back and catch up. Just wanted to share some family news with you all. My nephew welcomed his first-born son in the early hours of last Monday. Here is Flynn Patrick. They live in Queensland so it will be a while till I get to meet him. Thank goodness for facebook so I can see the photos. We all think he is very cute! Today I have been missing my Mum who died 5 years ago. Have been thinking how much she would have enjoyed her great grandsons but she died not long before great grandson #1 was born. Missing her a lot today - funny how we never get over losing our Mums.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sandi so glad the surgery date is now set; sorry that Alan has had some rough days which also means you have too. Continuing to pray for you both. I was getting concerned about you both until Sassafras mentioned being in touch with you.
> 
> Kiwi, speaking of new sofa....looks like I'm going to be needing one in the near future AND a new kitchen floor. The sofa we have is a hand me down from my sister and is leather....love it...had a teeny tiny hole between two of the cushions....Sydney has made it into a ginormous hole and pulled out some of the stuffing. BAD DOG....kitchen floor...it is linoleum we had layer by Lowes oh maybe 12 years ago...have no idea how he did it but SYDNEY has managed to rip up 1 section roughly a foot square in front of the door leading to the porch...wasn't a rip or hole there either. $%%# DOG.....yes, I still love my Sydney but still say %#[email protected]$ DOG! Anyway, I'm thinking of just pulling up the linoleum and painting the wood. It will have to wait until after the KAP though.
> 
> DH's foot is healing but the skin all around the incision that was made is now puffed up like a blister that has popped...yucky and dead looking (which I'm sure it is). Still putting hydrogen peroxide and neosporin on it and keeping it bandaged. I think it looks the way it does today because he wore his athletic shoes and went to work today. I imagine the rubbing and heat from the shoe caused this.


Gwen, contact a local furniture store and ask for someone who repairs leather. When we moved back the movers managed to tear my leather sofa, it was not a real expensive one. We called the local store and this guy came over and I am not kidding, can't not even find where it was. It was amazing and it didn't even cost that much. Good luck, pets and little ones can keep is busy and humble. When our youngest son was three, he got a hold of a tiny scissors and starting cutting the sofa and I walked in and said what are you doing and he said I wanted to see if it worked!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for the suggestion Spider. How did you keep from laughing when your little one did and said that! My oh my oh my...



Spider said:


> Gwen, contact a local furniture store and ask for someone who repairs leather. When we moved back the movers managed to tear my leather sofa, it was not a real expensive one. We called the local store and this guy came over and I am not kidding, can't not even find where it was. It was amazing and it didn't even cost that much. Good luck, pets and little ones can keep is busy and humble. When our youngest son was three, he got a hold of a tiny scissors and starting cutting the sofa and I walked in and said what are you doing and he said I wanted to see if it worked!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Nicho, such a sweet baby. I'm thinking that your Mum is looking down from heaven and enjoying this grandson as well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks for the suggestion Spider. How did you keep from laughing when your little one did and said that! My oh my oh my...


He did so many things when he was little, he was always into something. And if he would do some,thing wrong he would look at me and say now mom don't get a headache.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've tried putting some duct tape on it but since I can't take the seat cushion off I'm having trouble getting it so it stays; Sydney already pulled off what was put on but I'm not through yet. Things about going to thrift store and look for used, old leather purse...cut it up and use some gorilla glue on it. Could then maybe stain the leather patch to match if it is too off. Also going to try putting some eucalyptus oil on the stuffing following a suggestion Kansas-gma gave.


That sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! I heard from lin today. She and her husband and daughter are going to meet us on the 27th and I can hardly wait. They sound like they are having a great trip in the Rockies. 

We booked our move today. They are picking up our things on the 23 . We are flying to Victoria (Duncan) on the 3rd for 3 or 4 days and visiting our son. We will find a place and will leave here the 23rd as well. We are 3/4 packed. I still have the kitchen to do - my room is done and Pat has done the bedroom, and boxed all sorts of stuff. It is coming along really well. I can hardly wait to get there. There are quite a few Vancouver Islanders on KP and I hope to meet quite a few of them once we are settled.

Gwen I am thinking about Brantley. I hope his foot is doing better every day. 

I haven't spent much time here lately. Only so many hours in the day. My friend took me out for lunch yesterday and we had such a good time. Took me for lunch and then we walked through a park and then went for coffee. She and I laughed (which we always do when we are together, it was a lovely treat for me. 

I will try to drop by over the weekend. Love to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spider...
My brother & sister lived in Japan during the Marshall Period after WWII. My mom told the story of how the house had the traditional paper walls and my sister one day had lots of fun poking her finger through the walls. The house servants (mama-san & papa-san) loved her so much though that they just replaced the paper and never even scolded her. My sister spoke Japanese better than English initially. (She learned to walk on board the ship when mom, DB & DS went to Japan to join my dad).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley his foot is healing wonderfully. Thanks for thinking of him. Sounds like you and Pat are moving along at an amazing pace. I know you must be excited about this move. May many blessings be given to you during this change.


Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I heard from lin today. She and her husband and daughter are going to meet us on the 27th and I can hardly wait. They sound like they are having a great trip in the Rockies.
> 
> We booked our move today. They are picking up our things on the 23 . We are flying to Victoria (Duncan) on the 3rd for 3 or 4 days and visiting our son. We will find a place and will leave here the 23rd as well. We are 3/4 packed. I still have the kitchen to do - my room is done and Pat has done the bedroom, and boxed all sorts of stuff. It is coming along really well. I can hardly wait to get there. There are quite a few Vancouver Islanders on KP and I hope to meet quite a few of them once we are settled.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, I'm glad things are falling into place for your move. Don't work too hard, you must take care of yourself.
Tomorrow I have to be in town by 9am for a pie making bee at the church, blueberry pies for the blueberry festival on Sat. We usually do over 100 pies so don't know how long it will take, depends on who shows to help.
Sat,I will go to the festival in the morning, then have to work at the church booth in the afternoon, when done there I have tompick up the GKs as son is working & DIL has to work at the supper & dance that is happening in the evening. I will keep them overnight & mom will pick them up sometime Sunday. I get the kids a gain Monday until Tuesday evening as both parents are working. Will be a busy few days.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been getting up earlier this week and not taking any naps so I'm getting sleepy now. Going to head on to bed. Sending up prayers for safety, healing, and peace for everyone. {{{{HUGS}}}} Good night.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Hope purple, TNS and anyone else travelling have a great time,and that the weather stays nice
> 
> hugs for anyone with health issues,or any other disasters.
> Going to work my way backwards through the TP x


Thanks for the good wishes, and sorry about your knitting disaster, just say a few choice words! Your shawls are all so wonderful, it's actually reassuring that you can have the same sort of disasters as the rest of us! (Though most of mine are due to knitters error, not accidents) I do feel for you and hope you're soon back to where you started from.
We are now in Jasper, Alberta and today have had a few showers on the way, but the views as you get higher into the mountains are superb. We stopped at Mt Robson which is the highest peak in Canada, I think. Very impressive although the top was cloud covered, and we got rained on. We may return there tomorrow to walk a trail, but it depends on the weather. Plenty of other options in this area!
I took a few photos on the iPad this morning before we left the 'resort' at Clearwater. Sorry some of the previous ones were dark and fuzzy.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Going to be a bit preoccupied over the next while, I have been gifted a large canvas- which I will be preparing and painting- requires quite a lot of thought- and time input- will be watching the Tea Party- just not able to say much- typing takes time!


That's marvelous, Julie. What do you have in mind to paint, or will you wait for inspiration?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

What a great harvest, Bonnie. You are certainly going to be/ are busy with it all, but how much better to have lots of home grown produce than to have to buy it all in. Do you have to travel very far to get your groceries and produce?
Now we are in the Rockies, and have got some idea of the vastness of the Provinces, and distance between towns.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Have artived safely at DSs. Off for an early jight as we are taking ariver trip tomorrow.


Glad you are safely tucked up in a French bed, enjoy your adventures with DS and his family.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

machriste said:


> nicho said:
> 
> 
> > We all think he is very cute!
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Love all your photos Gagesmum. Don't lads just love to find and collect things like the crayfish claws?!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, so glad move going so well. 
Nicho, congratulations on becoming great aunt! I agree I miss my mom too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm so excited to be meeting Shirley next week, especially as she is in the middle of moving - we feel honoured. My daughter is still amazed that I would consider meeting up with an 'internet friend' and finds it all quite amusing. It's the old 'do as I say not as I do' coming out, as we and her school teachers have all counselled extreme care when making such arrangements with people met on the internet. All I can say is that it must be a very intricate web of deception if Designer turns out to be an 18 year old male who likes to impersonate a mature lady who is extremely skilled in arts and crafts, well travelled, and so full of good advice!!
I saw our first bear this afternoon, well it's rear end, disappearing into the trees at the side of the highway on our way here to Jasper. I'm pretty certain it was a black bear although it looked quite brown on the top of the back. We spent 4 nights at the Great Bear Lodge and didn't see a single one (but did see lots of other interesting wildlife, and had wonderful food and boat trips around the inlets and river there twice each day). It may seem odd to those in continental America but to us Brits bears are a real attraction, and you HAVE to see one if you are in bear country.

I read that so many of you are having health issues either yourselves or among your closest. My thoughts and prayers are joining those of everyone else here, and I send you all {{{{{big hugs}}}}} from Canada.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's marvelous, Julie. What do you have in mind to paint, or will you wait for inspiration?


I will be working from the Bertolt Brecht poem- Der Pflaumenbaum- The Plum Tree. Almost certainly writing in the paint.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

agnescr said:


> disaster with the orange shawl...had to do answer the doorbell and tripped over knitting bag,discovered when I got back that I had pulled dozens of stitches of the needles,attempted to pick them up but one did a runner down a few rows ...would be on the k2tog,ssk part so after fighting with it for an hour, frogged it back 16 rows to start of border ,had to pick up 192 stitches,so of I go again,could have been worse I suppose  :|
> 
> Edit: those 16 rows were full of beads, vacuum and pop sox in nozzle to chase the beads


My heart went out to you. I have done something similar

:-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

nicho said:


> Have missed quite a few days of the TP so will need to go back and catch up. Just wanted to share some family news with you all. My nephew welcomed his first-born son in the early hours of last Monday. Here is Flynn Patrick. They live in Queensland so it will be a while till I get to meet him. Thank goodness for facebook so I can see the photos. We all think he is very cute! Today I have been missing my Mum who died 5 years ago. Have been thinking how much she would have enjoyed her great grandsons but she died not long before great grandson #1 was born. Missing her a lot today - funny how we never get over losing our Mums.


Beautiful baby congrats to you all x


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A quick leap onto here for two minutes before my boy arrives. DH and both sons are golfing today at DD#2's golf club and Luke and I will pick them up later. Lots of great photos on here today especially the lovely baby....Irish in his heritage somewhere with a name like that?! :lol: Oh Agnes, what a thing to have happen to one of your beautiful shawls! Glad things are moving apace for you Shirley and how nice that you and Lyn will get to meet. Looking forward to seeing your masterpiece Julie! Hope you manage to repair the couch Gwen. Our dog tore every carpet in the house and ate a lot of the kitchen lino when we first got him, but our fault really as he was left alone for a lot of the time. (DH bought him without consulting me and I was still working full time, but that's another story!) TTYL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> A quick leap onto here for two minutes before my boy arrives. DH and both sons are golfing today at DD#2's golf club and Luke and I will pick them up later. Lots of great photos on here today especially the lovely baby....Irish in his heritage somewhere with a name like that?! :lol: Oh Agnes, what a thing to have happen to one of your beautiful shawls! Glad things are moving apace for you Shirley and how nice that you and Lyn will get to meet. Looking forward to seeing your masterpiece Julie! Hope you manage to repair the couch Gwen. Our dog tore every carpet in the house and ate a lot of the kitchen lino when we first got him, but our fault really as he was left alone for a lot of the time. (DH bought him without consulting me and I was still working full time, but that's another story!) TTYL!


Looking forward to 9 am., tomorrow morning!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Have missed quite a few days of the TP so will need to go back and catch up. Just wanted to share some family news with you all. My nephew welcomed his first-born son in the early hours of last Monday. Here is Flynn Patrick. They live in Queensland so it will be a while till I get to meet him. Thank goodness for facebook so I can see the photos. We all think he is very cute! Today I have been missing my Mum who died 5 years ago. Have been thinking how much she would have enjoyed her great grandsons but she died not long before great grandson #1 was born. Missing her a lot today - funny how we never get over losing our Mums.


Good morning Nicho and welcome to Flynn Patrick. Would there be some Irish in his blood?? Such a shame your Mum missed meeting any of her great grand children, I can understand how much you are missing her today. Hugs


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've tried putting some duct tape on it but since I can't take the seat cushion off I'm having trouble getting it so it stays; Sydney already pulled off what was put on but I'm not through yet. Things about going to thrift store and look for used, old leather purse...cut it up and use some gorilla glue on it. Could then maybe stain the leather patch to match if it is too off. Also going to try putting some eucalyptus oil on the stuffing following a suggestion Kansas-gma gave.


I think Sydney has made this his own personal challenge to make sure you don't repair that cushion!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I heard from lin today. She and her husband and daughter are going to meet us on the 27th and I can hardly wait. They sound like they are having a great trip in the Rockies.
> 
> We booked our move today. They are picking up our things on the 23 . We are flying to Victoria (Duncan) on the 3rd for 3 or 4 days and visiting our son. We will find a place and will leave here the 23rd as well. We are 3/4 packed. I still have the kitchen to do - my room is done and Pat has done the bedroom, and boxed all sorts of stuff. It is coming along really well. I can hardly wait to get there. There are quite a few Vancouver Islanders on KP and I hope to meet quite a few of them once we are settled.
> 
> ...


That move is really coming along apace now. You sound really excited about it all. I hope you have a great meeting with Lin and family and then a wonderful trip to Vancouver Island for the start of your new adventure! The next few weeks are going to fly by! x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a couple of Bubba Gump places here and I've never been to one. I love seafood...think I'll have to plan a trip to crab legs when my mouth is done being sore. The trip home yesterday was clear--a few construction and a couple of accidents caused some delays, but otherwise got home safe and sound. I crashed pretty early though as I don't sleep well away from home. Doctor's visit with DD was very positive. She's been cleared to no longer use the brace just the crutches and she was cleared to get PT and to go to the wedding reception in Texas. She has a long haul ahead of her to get in shape to be able to carry crates of materials from her car to 5 different schools to see her blind students and she has to walk up several flights of stairs during the day. Here first couple weeks back at school are going to be quite a challenge and she needs to really get busy on exercising...she's spent the last 6 weeks on the couch or bed pretty much.
> 
> I don't know when I'll be back on...once this dental stuff starts, I think I'll be taking quite a few naps.


I'm sure it seems slow to your DD but progress is being made with the knee which is great to hear.
Hope your dental work goes smoothly for you and your mouth feels better again quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad to see you're getting a little me time. I'm sure the day for Alan's surgery can't come quick enough. I do hope that once it is done life will be so much easier for him, and for you. I used to work for a GI surgeon who did this operation frequently, the change in patient's lives was remarkable. Hope it's the same for Alan.


It's amazing isnt it how wonderfully it changes the life for the large majority of the patients?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Gwen what colour is sofa, daughter fixed hers with gaffer tape then used coloured marker pen to disguise the tape held out for an extra 6 months before she had to replace sofa


That might not be a bad idea- maybe in 6 months Sydney would have learnt not to do it to the new sofa.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, our days have shortened up so much already, now dark by 9 pm, not long ago, it was almost 11.
> I hate the thought of summer ending much cooler today, about 20C, that sounds like winter weather for some in Australia. :lol:


Its a beutiful winter day- what we had today. But around 15 would be our average winter temperature. I like our winters- while itr does get cold it isn't really cold like you get. But I would prefer your summer to our summer.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your good wishes and comments re young Flynn. And yes, Dad's family (his grandparents on both sides) were all from Ireland and the name Patrick features in all generations. Not had any Flynns before though. I'm sure Mum is smiling down at us, loving the excitement surrounding his birth.

Time for an early night here. I'll catch you all on the new TP tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our temps so far this week have been 98/99 and H U M I D !!!!
> DH and friend came to the house around 2 today to take naps and then went back to work around 4:30 when it was starting to cool some and worked until almost 8.


SOunds horrid- at least when we get those temperatures we are not likely to be humid as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes and comments re young Flynn. And yes, Dad's family (his grandparents on both sides) were all from Ireland and the name Patrick features in all generations. Not had any Flynns before though. I'm sure Mum is smiling down at us, loving the excitement surrounding his birth.
> 
> Time for an early night here. I'll catch you all on the new TP tomorrow. Night all.


Lovley little boy- sure is an Irish name. I have a nephew called Flynn
Sleep well- you sure are having an early night, its not even 8 yet!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be working from the Bertolt Brecht poem- Der Pflaumenbaum- The Plum Tree. Almost certainly writing in the paint.


That sounds very interesting. I am glad you are able to do some painting. I love the smell of linseed oil :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'm so excited to be meeting Shirley next week, especially as she is in the middle of moving - we feel honoured. My daughter is still amazed that I would consider meeting up with an 'internet friend' and finds it all quite amusing. It's the old 'do as I say not as I do' coming out, as we and her school teachers have all counselled extreme care when making such arrangements with people met on the internet. All I can say is that it must be a very intricate web of deception if Designer turns out to be an 18 year old male who likes to impersonate a mature lady who is extremely skilled in arts and crafts, well travelled, and so full of good advice!!
> I saw our first bear this afternoon, well it's rear end, disappearing into the trees at the side of the highway on our way here to Jasper. I'm pretty certain it was a black bear although it looked quite brown on the top of the back. We spent 4 nights at the Great Bear Lodge and didn't see a single one (but did see lots of other interesting wildlife, and had wonderful food and boat trips around the inlets and river there twice each day). It may seem odd to those in continental America but to us Brits bears are a real attraction, and you HAVE to see one if you are in bear country.
> 
> I read that so many of you are having health issues either yourselves or among your closest. My thoughts and prayers are joining those of everyone else here, and I send you all {{{{{big hugs}}}}} from Canada.


And not only has she been decieiving you but so has Nicho- and I have meet Denise so I guess I must be a part of the deceit as well- as I can say for sure that the photo of Denise with Shirley is Denise.
It does seem a bit strange doesn't it?- Vicky gets a great deal of amusement I think from the fact that her Mum has friends all around the world whom she has never met. Or friends here whom she has met through the internet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

How wonderful Julie that you get the chance to some painting.
And Shirley you sound like you move is going on well-take rests as you go so you don't exhaust yourselves before you arrive at tyour new place. Do you have a place to move to? Think I missed the news if you did


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Gagesmom*, I'm confident that there will be many pictures of the afghans taken and posted during KAP and afterwards--not by me because I lack the skills and equipment necessary. I'm told that Skype will also be available during the gathering for those using it.

We won't show any pictures until after the drawings/presentation of them during the first day's Sit and Knit session.

I am joining up the last batch of squares for the third afghan now and we'll begin working on the edgings next week. I may be seeing squares in my sleep but think that enough squares came in to contrive: one of 6 x 6 squares, one of 6 x 8 squares and one of 5 x 8 squares.

Off to get started on my day.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes and comments re young Flynn. And yes, Dad's family (his grandparents on both sides) were all from Ireland and the name Patrick features in all generations. Not had any Flynns before though. I'm sure Mum is smiling down at us, loving the excitement surrounding his birth.
> 
> Time for an early night here. I'll catch you all on the new TP tomorrow. Night all.


Hopefully! I've got it all ready, just hoping I will get it posted up okay tonight!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Gagesmom*, I'm confident that there will be many pictures of the afghans taken and posted during KAP and afterwards--not by me because I lack the skills and equipment necessary. I'm told that Skype will also be available during the gathering for those using it.
> 
> We won't show any pictures until after the drawings/presentation of them during the first day's Sit and Knit session.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see them. What a lot of work you've given yourself, but well done you for taking it on. :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> Can't wait to see them. What a lot of work you've given yourself, but well done you for taking it on. :thumbup:


Thanks,Kate. I count it my privilege to help Gwen and to complete the work that we all started last fall.

I think that the afghans will demonstrate, visibly, the closeness of this family although we are thousands of miles apart. I know it is a strange idea to find on the Internet without the usual suspicions so often attached to such friendship/meet ups.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds very interesting. I am glad you are able to do some painting. I love the smell of linseed oil :thumbup:


Me too! Mind you the canvas is so large, I've discovered muscles I forgot I owned!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> How wonderful Julie that you get the chance to some painting.
> And Shirley you sound like you move is going on well-take rests as you go so you don't exhaust yourselves before you arrive at tyour new place. Do you have a place to move to? Think I missed the news if you did


It feels really good, to be getting stuck into working on canvas again!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Spider said:


> He did so many things when he was little, he was always into something. And if he would do some,thing wrong he would look at me and say now mom don't get a headache.


One of my friends has a DGS who made remarks liked these when little. I loved when she would write about them. I really miss having toddlers in the family.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I'm glad things are falling into place for your move. Don't work too hard, you must take care of yourself.
> Tomorrow I have to be in town by 9am for a pie making bee at the church, blueberry pies for the blueberry festival on Sat. We usually do over 100 pies so don't know how long it will take, depends on who shows to help.
> Sat,I will go to the festival in the morning, then have to work at the church booth in the afternoon, when done there I have tompick up the GKs as son is working & DIL has to work at the supper & dance that is happening in the evening. I will keep them overnight & mom will pick them up sometime Sunday. I get the kids a gain Monday until Tuesday evening as both parents are working. Will be a busy few days.


Wish I could attend your blueberry festival-- love those berries! Pie or otherwise.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I've learned I can't fix everything so just take things as they come with the most positive outlook I can, I annoy my bff with silver linings, lol she said one day that she didn't want to look at the bright side, she just wanted me to agree that life sucked that day. Oh well, there has to be one of me in every crowd.
> It is hard on him, but I'm thinking there is a reason for everything and since everything came together to get him the ticket and everything (as long as he gets his licence renewed tomorrow) this is where he's meant to be at this time for whatever reason. It will be good to have him here, I miss him, being so far away.
> Hugs back.


Absolutely we need to see the silver lining. How wonderful that you meet your challenges and perhaps your son will learn this from your example. Your friend doesn't know how lucky she is and shouldn't try to change you but learn from you. I think it is absolutely wonderful to meet your challenges seeing where the positive can be. You will be the best person for him. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Knowing that life isn't perfect sure doesn't mean that we have to focus on the negative. I'm sure he is grieving and his girlfriend too is dealing with hormones of being pregnant and then the loss and grieving. He could use a silver lining.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS...What an great thing for you and Shirley to meet. So special and so glad you got to see at least the tail end of a bear.

Julie...So glad you are painting. Sounds like a wonderful inspiring project. I can't wait to see this.

Agnes...Oh no, that would just do me in and I would need to take a break after an incident like that. What a shame that happened. Hope all is on course with the shawl again.

Kate...That is hard getting a dog when you aren't home. I had a dog, big lab, punish me for going out by eating a chair. Not the whole thing but it was irreparable. Difference is I was home all the time (not working then as son was little) and he didn't appreciate that I went out. OH...I just saw that Kate's post was in response to Gwen. Amazing how much damage a big dog can do. I think if I ever get another dog I will crate train it from the beginning after all the damage I went through (not just the chair.) My aunt has the cutest dog and it now loves its crate. In fact it goes in there on its own when it wants to sleep. When she goes out it goes in the crate and doesn't even mind. I imagine it has to be from day one though or it would be really difficult to crate train them? Hope Brantley's foot gets complete healing. I have friends who had enough money to build their own home and they built a huge doggie room with doggie doors and huge great fenced in area. The dog's room is about as big as my living room. Those are some lucky people to be able to do that. They both work and bring in very good salaries.

Designer...The move sure is getting close now. Hope all goes very smoothly and that your new home will be full of wonderful memories and experiences. I know moving isn't easy but hope it will be a very positive move for you.

Rookie...Hope you are soon feeling better with all this dental work going on. Would be wonderful if people volunteer at the places your daughter goes to carry things for her so she can get back to work but just concentrate on walking and not carrying.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Gosh Julie, it sounds like you have a big project ahead of you - it is nice to have more than one outlet for your creativity. I will be looking forward to seeing how your picture turns out. We have had a few storms over the last week and more rain than we can soak up in many places. The weeds are happy..... I hope that everyone is on the mend, enjoying their trips and getting a chance to hug kids and grands. We have 3 weeks until we leave for Alan's operation - I feel like we're on the home stretch. I don't know that he feels the same way, but I figure we can make it another 3 weeks. I have been spending some time watching the hummers, and a pair of quail with one little baby scooting around the yard.  A week ago he just looked like a cotton ball. Now he is definitely a baby quail right down to his little bobble on the top of his head!!! I will try and get some pictures before he gets too much bigger. There have been a couple times where they passed right by my window but my camera was in the other room... I am going to post a couple of sky pictures - these were after the storm yesterday and also a picture of my remaining feral manx - the grey male has disappeared much to my dismay - but this little female has gotten more friendly now that her brother isn't around.


Beautiful sky pictures. I hope the coyotes don't get your little friend.
Still praying for Alan's recovery and for strength for you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nicho said:


> Have missed quite a few days of the TP so will need to go back and catch up. Just wanted to share some family news with you all. My nephew welcomed his first-born son in the early hours of last Monday. Here is Flynn Patrick. They live in Queensland so it will be a while till I get to meet him. Thank goodness for facebook so I can see the photos. We all think he is very cute! Today I have been missing my Mum who died 5 years ago. Have been thinking how much she would have enjoyed her great grandsons but she died not long before great grandson #1 was born. Missing her a lot today - funny how we never get over losing our Mums.


Welcome to the world, Flynn Patrick!! At least you can celebrate this new joy even though we never get over missing our parents, especially moms!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our temps so far this week have been 98/99 and H U M I D !!!!
> DH and friend came to the house around 2 today to take naps and then went back to work around 4:30 when it was starting to cool some and worked until almost 8.


I've been hearing about the miserable weather farther south of us. We're missing most of it. We are expecting low 90's today.
Glad Brantley and friend were wise and took a siesta during the hottest part of the day!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good idea....will give it a try; I have some eucalyptus oil that I can put on the stuffing in the sofa. Did you know cats also don't like citrus smells?


Not all cats. I had a cat that would eat oranges! But I also had one that would sit on the kitchen counter, open the drawers and chew the corners. I swear she thought she was a dog!!! She was scared to death of the vacuum cleaner. I only had to THINK of vacuuming and before I even took it out of the closet, she would clamber over pots and pans to get in the farthest corner of the kitchen cabinets!!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nicho said:


> Have missed quite a few days of the TP so will need to go back and catch up. Just wanted to share some family news with you all. My nephew welcomed his first-born son in the early hours of last Monday. Here is Flynn Patrick. They live in Queensland so it will be a while till I get to meet him. Thank goodness for facebook so I can see the photos. We all think he is very cute! Today I have been missing my Mum who died 5 years ago. Have been thinking how much she would have enjoyed her great grandsons but she died not long before great grandson #1 was born. Missing her a lot today - funny how we never get over losing our Mums.


How precious. Welcome to the World Flynn Patrick. I like to believe your Mum knows and is looking down with a smile at the wee new one. Congratulations to the new parents.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> He did so many things when he was little, he was always into something. And if he would do some,thing wrong he would look at me and say now mom don't get a headache.


My youngest daughter was climbing pantry shelves before she could walk. She managed to climb up and get a bottle of regular aspirin (this was before child-proof tops!) and the only reason she hadn't put one or more in her mouth was because she was trying to break it apart like I did before I gave it to her!! She could walk into the room where her 3 older siblings were quietly watching tv and within 5 minutes have everyone screaming!!! But she's my guardian angel now. I don't know what I'd do without her help!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I heard from lin today. She and her husband and daughter are going to meet us on the 27th and I can hardly wait. They sound like they are having a great trip in the Rockies.
> 
> We booked our move today. They are picking up our things on the 23 . We are flying to Victoria (Duncan) on the 3rd for 3 or 4 days and visiting our son. We will find a place and will leave here the 23rd as well. We are 3/4 packed. I still have the kitchen to do - my room is done and Pat has done the bedroom, and boxed all sorts of stuff. It is coming along really well. I can hardly wait to get there. There are quite a few Vancouver Islanders on KP and I hope to meet quite a few of them once we are settled.
> 
> ...


I'm super excited for you, Shirley. I had no idea the move was coming up so quickly!!! 
I'm looking forward to your getting all settled in your new home and getting things back to normal so we'll see more of you!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, and sorry about your knitting disaster, just say a few choice words! Your shawls are all so wonderful, it's actually reassuring that you can have the same sort of disasters as the rest of us! (Though most of mine are due to knitters error, not accidents) I do feel for you and hope you're soon back to where you started from.
> We are now in Jasper, Alberta and today have had a few showers on the way, but the views as you get higher into the mountains are superb. We stopped at Mt Robson which is the highest peak in Canada, I think. Very impressive although the top was cloud covered, and we got rained on. We may return there tomorrow to walk a trail, but it depends on the weather. Plenty of other options in this area!
> I took a few photos on the iPad this morning before we left the 'resort' at Clearwater. Sorry some of the previous ones were dark and fuzzy.


What an exciting holiday you're having. I'm loving seeing all the pictures. And Shirley posted that she's meeting you on the 27th! What fun that will be.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning, need to get dressed and ready to head out for the day, but wanted to let you all know that we got Chris picked up at the airport yesterday with no problem, except that somehow he got by when he came up the elevators to go to baggage and saw Marla first, she didn't recognize him at first. lol. 
He was so happy to get here, I think he's already doing better, just being out of the environment. He was saying that silence was golden. lol 
He spent the evening with David relaxing with a beer and I think today David will take him to the Ford dealership that is hiring auto techs as well as to workforce, then they'll go fishing. lol
I think that if he gets a good job though, he'll move here, I would love that, but told him that he has to decide what he wants to do, and I'm not going to push him one way or the other. 
Thank you all for you prayers and positive energy and good wishes, I do believe they help, alot. 
Well, 10 pages to catch up, going to try to catch up on a few before I absolutely have to get around. 
Have a great day all, 
Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Wish I could attend your blueberry festival-- love those berries! Pie or otherwise.


And, I, too. My favorite is blueberry pie. But we only have it here in the frozen section of the grocery. And not that often!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Going to be a bit preoccupied over the next while, I have been gifted a large canvas- which I will be preparing and painting- requires quite a lot of thought- and time input- will be watching the Tea Party- just not able to say much- typing takes time!


YAY...So lovely to know there are those around you who care. I have a smile on my face knowing this. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, need to get dressed and ready to head out for the day, but wanted to let you all know that we got Chris picked up at the airport yesterday with no problem, except that somehow he got by when he came up the elevators to go to baggage and saw Marla first, she didn't recognize him at first. lol.
> He was so happy to get here, I think he's already doing better, just being out of the environment. He was saying that silence was golden. lol
> He spent the evening with David relaxing with a beer and I think today David will take him to the Ford dealership that is hiring auto techs as well as to workforce, then they'll go fishing. lol
> I think that if he gets a good job though, he'll move here, I would love that, but told him that he has to decide what he wants to do, and I'm not going to push him one way or the other.
> ...


Delighted to hear that Chris has arrived safely and is already doing so well. No matter how old we are, we always do better when we're with mom!!! Hope he can find a job and decides to stay there near you. You're a wise mom not to pressure him. But it sounds as if that may be his final decision. 
And it will do him good to spend some 'man time" with David!
Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We booked our move today. They are picking up our things on the 23 .
> 
> Good to hear from you Shirley. Wishing you the very best for your move. How exciting!! I bet you will love Vancouver. MC


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Not all cats. I had a cat that would eat oranges!
> 
> Cats as just too funny!!! Mine likes strawberries, runs to hide under the bed when any visitor comes to our apartment, and pokes me in the shoulder when I have not rubbed her head enough (it's NEVER enough!!!)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider...That is too cute with DS telling you not to get a headache. Wisdom out of the mouths of babes. Those little brains sure are working. Oh No, just read about DS poking holes with her fingers through the paper walls. Wonder how they kept all the children from doing that. Sounds like such fun. Must not have had animals for pets either with walls like that.

TNS...Thanks for the wonderful photos. My dream to someday see that area.

Gagesmom...Wow, is Gage ever growing. Looks like he will be tall. Great find with the crayfish legs and that is an impressive dam. Thanks for the photos.

AZ...Prayers for DH and that all will go great with the surgery so that he will finally have some quality of life again. Beautiful photos. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
That is some photo of the storm as you can see the rain coming down in such a delineated area. Glad the female cat is friendlier.

Sassafras...Glad you won't need surgery but I imagine it takes a long time for something like that to heal. Sending Healing Wishes your way so that you will soon be out of pain. Do you know how it happened or is it just something that happened slowly over time?

Sorlenna...Prayers for your nephew. Such a journey he is making. Know the preparation for bone marrow transplant needs lots of prayers for it to go well and give the needed healing. Will keep him in my thoughts and prayers. Ben, who I used to ask for prayer for with leukemia is doing ok and has 2 more years of treatment. It is a 5 yr. treatment. I'm not on FB anymore so I don't get regular updates. Think he was 12 when he started. So glad you got to see your DS and DGD.:thumbup: Especially since they will now be so far away.

Kiwifrau...Shelves sound lucky and I imagine quite lovely built in. Too bad about the plant falling down. Hope the hummingbirds visit it when it is lower. They are so lovely to watch. It will be nice to visit DD and great when she comes to see all the changes. Hope she is doing well.

Sugar...Oh no, so sorry to hear about the bad cold. Healing wishes.

KatyNora...Glad you are safely home. That jet lag does a real number on one doesn't it!!

Bonnie...Farming sure keeps one busy. Amazing all the work you are doing now. I just finished up the huge batch of cucumber soup, but I can see what you mean as we got a lot in our CSA. Never heard of banana potatoes. Now why are we to smack you, because you planted too many cucs? Just wanna' remind you why. :wink: 

Purple...Enjoy your river trip and time at DS's.

Sam...That has to be the most beautiful pool I have ever seen. With all my traveling I have been in places where I was the only female with a bathing suit top on. I did find it uncomfortable to say the least and happened many times.

Kansas g-ma...How lovely that you all came to the rescue for the quilt. Love that.

Marlark...Your trip to the aquarium and then for lunch sounds like such fun. Agreed about the cost of food and those on a limited income have such a hard time. Can't keep up with the cost of inflation. Even veggies are expensive. Hope your appetite improves.

Jheiens...What a shame about the change of schedule and nobody letting you know. Sounds like they should be contacting you instead of your daughter. Frustrating to have missed a session too. :x 

TNS...Love the photos from your trip. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wow, DD jumped from a cliff. I'm impressed. Imagine it was a great feeling. So glad you are enjoying yourself and seeing some incredible scenery.

Pup Lover...How is your Mom doing?

Kiwifrau...That square is gorgeous. Truly would make the most beauatiful blanket. Can see why your beautiful cat claimed it. Hope to exlpore the link you gave.

Rookie...You must be very proud of your DD. 

Not caught up but I need to get off. Good thoughts and wishes for everyone. I think of you all whether your name is above or not.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That is a pretty fancy " cabin". More like a house. We have a few " ornaments" around like that, love them.

Enjoy Jasper.


TNS said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, and sorry about your knitting disaster, just say a few choice words! Your shawls are all so wonderful, it's actually reassuring that you can have the same sort of disasters as the rest of us! (Though most of mine are due to knitters error, not accidents) I do feel for you and hope you're soon back to where you started from.
> We are now in Jasper, Alberta and today have had a few showers on the way, but the views as you get higher into the mountains are superb. We stopped at Mt Robson which is the highest peak in Canada, I think. Very impressive although the top was cloud covered, and we got rained on. We may return there tomorrow to walk a trail, but it depends on the weather. Plenty of other options in this area!
> I took a few photos on the iPad this morning before we left the 'resort' at Clearwater. Sorry some of the previous ones were dark and fuzzy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> What a great harvest, Bonnie. You are certainly going to be/ are busy with it all, but how much better to have lots of home grown produce than to have to buy it all in. Do you have to travel very far to get your groceries and produce?
> Now we are in the Rockies, and have got some idea of the vastness of the Provinces, and distance between towns.


We are only 5 miles from a small town, one grocery store with limited selection, & 60 miles from a larger center where I go once or twice/month.
Distances must seem very large to you, even my relatives in Ontario think we are crazy that we go to Saskatoon or Edmonton for the day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> TNS...What an great thing for you and Shirley to meet. So special and so glad you got to see at least the tail end of a bear.
> 
> Julie...So glad you are painting. Sounds like a wonderful inspiring project. I can't wait to see this.
> 
> ...


Just hope I am not being too ambitious! Ta'a is coming around today with a drying medium- because the painting has to be transportable in two weeks time- not long enough with an ordinary linseed- I am hoping to work up a technique I discovered by accident using inks and acrylics- but that will have to be for the future.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> TNS...How wonderful to share your vacation with you. Are you going to meet with Designer? I haven't seen her on here and need to check if I have just missed the pages with her posts. Sounds like you are having such a wonderful time and you are seeing a part of the world I want to see. Possible when we have our 50th wedding anniversary we will head up that way and hopefully, on up to Alaska too.
> 
> Keep the news coming whenever you can but most important, enjoy your travels with all the new things to see and experience.


Just read your post Cashmeregma, now we have a better WiFi at the current hotel. What we have seen of Western Canada already is just superb, and I can highly recommend a visit. And yes, we have a meeting with Designer planned for our last day when we will be flying from Calgary to Vancouver to catch the flight back to London. I'm really looking forward to this and appreciate that she and Pat are taking the time to meet us in the midst of their imminent move. Today we will be exploring the area around Jasper, and tomorrow we have a sidecar tour arranged! Each bike takes a pillion passenger and a second in the sidecar...... Not sure which I will be! If it's not too cloudy we hope to take the cable car today and maybe do a short hike - I need to get up now and then we will go out for breakfast. DH hasn't managed to completely leave work at home and has had several work phone calls and emails already. Typical! It hasn't been much of a problem but does mean we can't all be out together if he has a call scheduled as he needs wifi for the Skype calls.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just read your post Cashmeregma, now we have a better WiFi at the current hotel. What we have seen of Western Canada already is just superb, and I can highly recommend a visit. And yes, we have a meeting with Designer planned for our last day when we will be flying from Calgary to Vancouver to catch the flight back to London. I'm really looking forward to this and appreciate that she and Pat are taking the time to meet us in the midst of their imminent move. Today we will be exploring the area around Jasper, and tomorrow we have a sidecar tour arranged! Each bike takes a pillion passenger and a second in the sidecar...... Not sure which I will be! If it's not too cloudy we hope to take the cable car today and maybe do a short hike - I need to get up now and then we will go out for breakfast. DH hasn't managed to completely leave work at home and has had several work phone calls and emails already. Typical! It hasn't been much of a problem but does mean we can't all be out together if he has a call scheduled as he needs wifi for the Skype calls.


Northern forests are so different from our native forests! And back views are allowed!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Love your description of the Phantom Shirley, too funny. My DH thinks I'm nuts chatting away with all of you & when I mentioned the idea of attending KAP in the US, he said are youout of your mind going to another country alone!



TNS said:


> I'm so excited to be meeting Shirley next week, especially as she is in the middle of moving - we feel honoured. My daughter is still amazed that I would consider meeting up with an 'internet friend' and finds it all quite amusing. It's the old 'do as I say not as I do' coming out, as we and her school teachers have all counselled extreme care when making such arrangements with people met on the internet. All I can say is that it must be a very intricate web of deception if Designer turns out to be an 18 year old male who likes to impersonate a mature lady who is extremely skilled in arts and crafts, well travelled, and so full of good advice!!
> I saw our first bear this afternoon, well it's rear end, disappearing into the trees at the side of the highway on our way here to Jasper. I'm pretty certain it was a black bear although it looked quite brown on the top of the back. We spent 4 nights at the Great Bear Lodge and didn't see a single one (but did see lots of other interesting wildlife, and had wonderful food and boat trips around the inlets and river there twice each day). It may seem odd to those in continental America but to us Brits bears are a real attraction, and you HAVE to see one if you are in bear country.
> 
> I read that so many of you are having health issues either yourselves or among your closest. My thoughts and prayers are joining those of everyone else here, and I send you all {{{{{big hugs}}}}} from Canada.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Northern forests are so different from our native forests! And back views are allowed!


Well I need to see these Southern Hemisphere forests again..... Did see the bush around Sydney, and rain forest north of the Gold Coast but haven't been to NZ - yet. Neither DD or DH want their faces shown, and same goes for me! I used to look very like DD but not now I'm afraid!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> *Gagesmom*, I'm confident that there will be many pictures of the afghans taken and posted during KAP and afterwards--not by me because I lack the skills and equipment necessary. I'm told that Skype will also be available during the gathering for those using it.
> 
> We won't show any pictures until after the drawings/presentation of them during the first day's Sit and Knit session.
> 
> ...


That's an awful lot of squares Joy! Thank you so much for all the work you have put in to joining them together in spite of the Poison Ivy episode.  You deserve a well earned rest - can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well I need to see these Southern Hemisphere forests again..... Did see the bush around Sydney, and rain forest north of the Gold Coast but haven't been to NZ - yet. Neither DD or DH want their faces shown, and same goes for me! I used to look very like DD but not now I'm afraid!


it's our fern trees and the like, that make the huge difference. My Slade trained first MIL could NOT get it right when painting out here. She was painting to a formula, instead of observing.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be working from the Bertolt Brecht poem- Der Pflaumenbaum- The Plum Tree. Almost certainly writing in the paint.


Will be wonderful to see your creation of the (little) "Plum Tree". Such a beautiful poem as well.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Love your description of the Phantom Shirley, too funny. My DH thinks I'm nuts chatting away with all of you & when I mentioned the idea of attending KAP in the US, he said are youout of your mind going to another country alone!


You'd not be alone - travelling mercies accompany all travelling KTPers don't they?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

machriste said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Not all cats. I had a cat that would eat oranges!
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are only 5 miles from a small town, one grocery store with limited selection, & 60 miles from a larger center where I go once or twice/month.
> Distances must seem very large to you, even my relatives in Ontario think we are crazy that we go to Saskatoon or Edmonton for the day


A bit like Alderney was 20 years ago, only two small grocery stores with limited range, (much better now as more variety) and because they rely on the weekly freight boat, often ran out of basics eg onions (lots of folk grow their own vegs etc but we have no garden and tubs don't work for much except potatoes). However we have never lived so close to a shop as it's directly over the road from our home.
Building work takes forever, as the excuse of 'waiting for it to come on the boat' is regular. We took to bringing in what we could ourselves, eg shower fittings, doors etc in DHs little plane. The aero engineer on the mainland said we should have it sponsored by IKEA as we brought in so much flat pack furniture by taking out the rear seats!
Back to Canada - cloud level is low so can't see the mountain tops. This is the view from our room in the Best Western. We'll still be out and about tho' once DH gets off the phone and DD gets dressed (at 10am)


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are only 5 miles from a small town, one grocery store with limited selection, & 60 miles from a larger center where I go once or twice/month.
> Distances must seem very large to you, even my relatives in Ontario think we are crazy that we go to Saskatoon or Edmonton for the day


Not to me-- I grew up in SE KS and if we wanted to shop for dress fabric, we went 2 hrs to Wichita or an hour+ to Independence. We did grow most of our veggies and some fruit, 1/4 mile to nearest neighbor. Felt really lucky when a family with 4 boys and 1 younger girl moved across the road. No mom so Lois spent much time at our house. Taught her to cook & sew, hated it when they moved to town (3 miles away.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Will be wonderful to see your creation of the (little) "Plum Tree". Such a beautiful poem as well.


 :thumbup: but with very serious undertones.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I tore muscles and tendons in fall by jamming shoulder when coming down on arm.
TNS, love the pic. Us desert rats long for forests.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Love your description of the Phantom Shirley, too funny. My DH thinks I'm nuts chatting away with all of you & when I mentioned the idea of attending KAP in the US, he said are youout of your mind going to another country alone!


And most of us think nothing of traveling alone, even to another country, altho I would admit I like a tour group to get me there and back, less hassle. When in UK and Hong Kong, I did much alone-- even had others in the tour group asking how I got where I got (we did have a few meetings, meals, etc) and I did pay CLOSE attention when they gave tips on being safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I tore muscles and tendons in fall by jamming shoulder when coming down on arm.
> TNS, love the pic. Us desert rats long for forests.


as do town mice!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the cabin. If I could build a house I'd lean toward a log cabin. They aren't the rustic little houses anymore. DH worked on one several years ago that was 1.6 million to build. Thanks for positing the pics.


TNS said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, and sorry about your knitting disaster, just say a few choice words! Your shawls are all so wonderful, it's actually reassuring that you can have the same sort of disasters as the rest of us! (Though most of mine are due to knitters error, not accidents) I do feel for you and hope you're soon back to where you started from.
> We are now in Jasper, Alberta and today have had a few showers on the way, but the views as you get higher into the mountains are superb. We stopped at Mt Robson which is the highest peak in Canada, I think. Very impressive although the top was cloud covered, and we got rained on. We may return there tomorrow to walk a trail, but it depends on the weather. Plenty of other options in this area!
> I took a few photos on the iPad this morning before we left the 'resort' at Clearwater. Sorry some of the previous ones were dark and fuzzy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think you're right...LOL


angelam said:


> I think Sydney has made this his own personal challenge to make sure you don't repair that cushion!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cashmeregma mom is doing ok. They tried her on two different blood thinners than plavix but she couldn't tolerate either one of them do she is back on the plavix. Maybe it will work better this time maybe she will be better about her diet and exercise more maybe not. Don't hold your breath I'm sure not. She got scared this time so maybe that will make a difference. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

DH is having a hard time still adjusting to the new job. Doesn't help that things are different every day in terms of how much help or how little help. I wish that he could get to a different area so he could see how different it is when your not working with the ones in the worst health and mental conditions. 

Next weekend we have a 3 day get away so that will help. We are going to the blues fest in Peoria. Boys will all be here to be with the dogs so we don't have to worry about them. It has gotten very warm and humid here figured it would show up eventually.

Prayers for all in need and your families.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just read your post Cashmeregma, now we have a better WiFi at the current hotel. What we have seen of Western Canada already is just superb, and I can highly recommend a visit. And yes, we have a meeting with Designer planned for our last day when we will be flying from Calgary to Vancouver to catch the flight back to London. I'm really looking forward to this and appreciate that she and Pat are taking the time to meet us in the midst of their imminent move. Today we will be exploring the area around Jasper, and tomorrow we have a sidecar tour arranged! Each bike takes a pillion passenger and a second in the sidecar...... Not sure which I will be! If it's not too cloudy we hope to take the cable car today and maybe do a short hike - I need to get up now and then we will go out for breakfast. DH hasn't managed to completely leave work at home and has had several work phone calls and emails already. Typical! It hasn't been much of a problem but does mean we can't all be out together if he has a call scheduled as he needs wifi for the Skype calls.


So exciting!! I'm enjoying my armchair travels with you and your family!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Love your description of the Phantom Shirley, too funny. My DH thinks I'm nuts chatting away with all of you & when I mentioned the idea of attending KAP in the US, he said are youout of your mind going to another country alone!


Husbands can be sticks in the mid!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> You'd not be alone - travelling mercies accompany all travelling KTPers don't they?


They sure do! And extra ones for those who have worry warts for husbands!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> So exciting!! I'm enjoying my armchair travels with you and your family!!
> Junek


Oh, just so true-- we love all the travels, pix, etc. Most we'll never get to but can thru your trips! Hoot--Hoot.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

What a fabulous day I had yesterday, hope you've all had one too!


Breakfast 1st at the Breakfast Club, then off to my daughters in the city I went, arrived about 1/4 to 12, then off shopping.........


Well, I've come home with a trunk load of junk, ha! Wall hangings for the deck and between my neighbor's & my garage's, most 50% off, 1 @ 60%.



All of these goodies we found at Pine Garden Centre on Brock Road in Pickering/Ajax. The couple are retiring and closing their garden centre mid or end of Sept. My late husband & I used to go there back in 1995 - 1999. Sorry to see that they are closing, but they are retiring and will now have time to travel and do other things that were put on hold because of their business. Here's hoping they have a wonderful retirement.

Between my daughter, myself and another Mother and her daughter, we must've bought 1/2 of their wall hangings, lol! What bargains!



Today it's been catch-up time with so many things, now off to the Family Room to start sorting through all of my unpacked bins. Hopefully a few surprises awaiting for me there. I know of one surprise for sure, as when we were at a linen store in the city. I was walking up to the cashier noticed some towels and thought Hey! I have similar ones to those, mentioned this to my daughter and she said: "No you don't". Explained to her that when I put the house on the market I'd bought these really fancy towels with diamantes along the border's, just for show and for when the photographer came through to take the photo's and video. Had to smile to myself as the 1st couple came in, offer was in the following day and sold. One other couple looked, they didn't get a chance to put their offer in as the 1st offer was too good not to sign back and then "SOLD".



Off to the Family Room and finally to do some housework, ha!

Catch-up later. "HUGS" for all that need them.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oops! Nearly forgot!



Just bought my 2nd to last large purchase for my new home, then it's tighten my belt time, no more large items buying or I will be breaking my Bank A/C, ha!



Finally, yes finally bought the "iRobot Roomba 880".



A few months back bought the "iRobot Braava", which I truly love and "HIGHLY" recommend, as SAM will as well. Bought the Braava after reading Sam's comments on the Tea Party, he also recommend the "Roomba 880", also possibly one of the 700 series. Anyway after nearly falling down the stair (again) trying to carry my Miele vacuum down there to clean up after the cabinet maker had left, decided OK enough is enough. 

Had time this morning to check websites, found "Robot Shop" and they have a special on for $50 less and FREE shipping, (love the words free shipping) should be here next week sometime. 

The Miele vacuum will go upstairs where the bedrooms are carpeted and it shall stay up there. Have a central vacuum system, but that's dying, may ask Sears what it would cost to repair, maybe not.



Yes, I am very lucky and very happy today. Now honestly off I go and start cleaning. Ha!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oops! Nearly forgot!
> 
> Just bought my 2nd to last large purchase for my new home, then it's tighten my belt time, no more large items buying or I will be breaking my Bank A/C, ha!
> 
> ...


As they say- 'retail therapy!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Jack's been home from hosp. since Mon., and this afternoon we go to see his oncologist. He needs Potassium level checked and other labs to get blood levels, hoping it will show bone marrow has begun to recover from being stunned by his chemo treatment 3 weeks ago. He's been more short of breath on activity after all the trauma, but today was able to walk a bit further and seems to be coughing less.

I'm not comfortable leaving him much. Went to pick up his Rxs once and to get a few groceries once. My daughters have offered to stay, but with his white count and platelets off, I'm reluctant to let him be exposed to anyone else's germs.


Did get one thing done this week thanks to DD#!. My big, old-lady cat has liked to sit in an antique cherry rocker and the caning on the seat has started to go. My mom re-finished and re-caned the seat and back it must be around 60 years ago. Dd picked up chair and took it to re-caning place (recommended on Angie's list.) They charge by the "hole". I think I counted 30 each on the front and back of the seat and 32 on each side. That's a lot of holes!!! It will be expensive, but if it lasts 60 more years, it will be worth it.

When we get back from Dr., it will almost be time for new KTP; where to the week's go?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Along with getting the washing done and on the line- and getting the painting undercoated- I have finished the fingerless gloves to match the wingspan I made last year, have started a matching beanie, with what is left of the yarn- and have got the double moss, tailored jacket to the point where I must darn in the ends- pics to follow.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, you have been very busy. Lovely work :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, you have been very busy. Lovely work :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma! It is a lovely spring morning- still a little chill- but not a cloud to be seen- one always is more motivated as Spring comes along!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad Jack is improving. I know what you mean about the weeks going fast!!


machriste said:


> Jack's been home from hosp. since Mon., and this afternoon we go to see his oncologist. He needs Potassium level checked and other labs to get blood levels, hoping it will show bone marrow has begun to recover from being stunned by his chemo treatment 3 weeks ago. He's been more short of breath on activity after all the trauma, but today was able to walk a bit further and seems to be coughing less.
> 
> I'm not comfortable leaving him much. Went to pick up his Rxs once and to get a few groceries once. My daughters have offered to stay, but with his white count and platelets off, I'm reluctant to let him be exposed to anyone else's germs.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm a little bit early, but I'm anxious to make sure this works, so here we go.....
Please join me at the new Tea Party here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-280988-1.html#5908940


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> Jack's been home from hosp. since Mon., and this afternoon we go to see his oncologist. He needs Potassium level checked and other labs to get blood levels, hoping it will show bone marrow has begun to recover from being stunned by his chemo treatment 3 weeks ago. He's been more short of breath on activity after all the trauma, but today was able to walk a bit further and seems to be coughing less.
> 
> I'm not comfortable leaving him much. Went to pick up his Rxs once and to get a few groceries once. My daughters have offered to stay, but with his white count and platelets off, I'm reluctant to let him be exposed to anyone else's germs.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear Jack is doing well. I meant to ask earlier and forgot, of course!
I have an old-lady cat, too. She slept almost all day on my bedroom chair. She's sleeping more than usual...her arthritis seems to be bothering her this week. She fits into this household well since both "hoomans" suffer with it, too.
Good luck with the caning.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Along with getting the washing done and on the line- and getting the painting undercoated- I have finished the fingerless gloves to match the wingspan I made last year, have started a matching beanie, with what is left of the yarn- and have got the double moss, tailored jacket to the point where I must darn in the ends- pics to follow.


Beautiful, Julie!! You're sure cleaning up your wips.
Hope your hip is feeling better.
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely work as usual Julie!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

5:20pm and I am home from work, caught up on the ktp and ready to start the new one.

Lovely photos from every one.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:20pm and I am home from work, caught up on the ktp and ready to start the new one.
> 
> Lovely photos from every one.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


How's the mold situation? Anything getting resolved?
Do you have to work the weekend?
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> DH is having a hard time still adjusting to the new job. Doesn't help that things are different every day in terms of how much help or how little help. I wish that he could get to a different area so he could see how different it is when your not working with the ones in the worst health and mental conditions.
> 
> Next weekend we have a 3 day get away so that will help. We are going to the blues fest in Peoria. Boys will all be here to be with the dogs so we don't have to worry about them. It has gotten very warm and humid here figured it would show up eventually.
> 
> Prayers for all in need and your families.


It is hard starting work in any new job, especially when it is your first job in the field. Hard working out what you should be doing, what is others responsibility and what just can't be done. And he has little to pull on in his experience to help him. It takes a certain type of person to work in this area and do it well. I would have found it a very frustating area and yet some love it. I really do think that it requiresAnd if you never know how much help you will have from one day to the next it doesn't help either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely work as usual Julie!


I never post my disasters!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I never post my disasters!


I don't believe you have them, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I don't believe you have them, Julie.


If only that were true Martina! I can think of a black cotton cardigan I tried to make for the neighbour- that was lop-sided- she is uber tiny- it has ended up as shopping bags!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> If only that were true Martina! I can think of a black cotton cardigan I tried to make for the neighbour- that was lop-sided- she is uber tiny- it has ended up as shopping bags!


that made me laugh.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Watching the weather for the weekend and we are under a heat warning....suppose to be 105F or higher this weekend.....help! I' melting.......will NOT be headed outside. A/C will be my best friend.  Funny, when visiting my niece in AZ it was 110-115 most days but the lack of humidity made it pleasant and just made sure we drank a lot of water. Here with the humidity it is horrible. Need to make sure DD fills Sydney's little pool.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Watching the weather for the weekend and we are under a heat warning....suppose to be 105F or higher this weekend.....help! I' melting.......will NOT be headed outside. A/C will be my best friend.  Funny, when visiting my niece in AZ it was 110-115 most days but the lack of humidity made it pleasant and just made sure we drank a lot of water. Here with the humidity it is horrible. Need to make sure DD fills Sydney's little pool.


Not sure I would ever class 110-115 as pleasant, but much nicer than round 100 and humid.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Jheiens...What a shame about the change of schedule and nobody letting you know. Sounds like they should be contacting you instead of your daughter. Frustrating to have missed a session too. :x
> 
> Mom is Tim's parent and he is her dependent. I'm supervisor of transportation. She knew and forgot to tell me and didn't remember when the topic came up Thursday morning. Stuff happens! Not a big deal, honey.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I looked again - don't think she was topless. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! What a beautiful place. Topless might be a little scary :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Watching the weather for the weekend and we are under a heat warning....suppose to be 105F or higher this weekend.....help! I' melting.......will NOT be headed outside. A/C will be my best friend.  Funny, when visiting my niece in AZ it was 110-115 most days but the lack of humidity made it pleasant and just made sure we drank a lot of water. Here with the humidity it is horrible. Need to make sure DD fills Sydney's little pool.


That sounds better than what is predicted here this weekend, down to2C/36F the next 2 nights Highs of 17C/63F :roll: 
What happened to summer, we sure won't need A/C


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, you have been very busy. Lovely work :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: now don't overdo it my dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: now don't overdo it my dear!


I am taking it very quietly, now!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds better than what is predicted here this weekend, down to2C/36F the next 2 nights Highs of 17C/63F :roll:
> What happened to summer, we sure won't need A/C


our weather for today is 9c/48f and rain awww braw, another wet weekend


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for a lovely week, Julie. I made tahi chicken on Thursday!! Wonderful recipe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for a lovely week, Julie. I made tahi chicken on Thursday!! Wonderful recipe.


I much enjoyed the one I made, too!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I haven't popped for a while... again. *blush*

Me and David, my boy, are in the country, with my mom, for a week - and Stefan, my husband, is alone at home, he needs to go to work, I am on unpayed leave - 'cose I need to mind David till he starts school on September...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I haven't popped for a while... again. *blush*
> 
> Me and David, my boy, are in the country, with my mom, for a week - and Stefan, my husband, is alone at home, he needs to go to work, I am on unpayed leave - 'cose I need to mind David till he starts school on September...


Lovely to see you, Kati- have you found the new Tea Party started by KateB on Friday evening, her time!? It is back a page or two the link!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, popping in to see how things are, Will be awhile before I can catchup with different threads going on. I love the recipes Julie, and the spinach torte looks super. I' have some great news to share, For the past three years I've had ongoing issues with very itchy hives and rashes, and tried many things for it. I recently got onto a product which is finally doing some good. Have been itch free for past two days. The best part is, the humble Apple is what the remedy has most of. It has a component called quercetin which is a natural antihistamine and over time your body adjusts itself and heals the problem. The apple cider vinegar is also doing wonders, for prevention of heartburn, another problem. Have made a beetroot relish which is delicious, and until now haven't been able to tolerate acidic spicy things. Cheers everyone and thanks Julie the recipes are great. Fan


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Fan- this is last years TP for around the same time. 
Thisis the link to the new one for this year http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-354919-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi Fan- this is last years TP for around the same time.
> Thisis the link to the new one for this year http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-354919-1.html


I phoned Fan straight away, when I realised what had happened!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I phoned Fan straight away, when I realised what had happened!


Ha! Ha! Also wondered what had happened!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, I had hit the wrong key and had wrong date for tea party. Sorry about that, but Julie phoned and we had a good chat anyway so all turned out ok in the end. I had hoped to get hubby off the couch and go for a walk in the Botanic Gardens near us, but he wasn't keen even after he suggested it in the first place. MEN! So I went out back to our garden and did some work out there instead. Need to replace a dead rose so will go to nursery sometime this week and get a new one. I fancy something in purple shades so hope I find what I want. Someone suggested a KAP downunder, that would be fantastic if we could get some of you from the northern hemisphere down here. Look forward to seeing photos from your weekend Cheers Fan


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oops did it again on wrong tea party delete.


----------

